# Will be 37 due in April 2016 anyone else?



## Hopeful1479

Hello everyone, I am Brittney 36 (37 in January) and I am due in April of 2016. This is my second, actually got pregnant on my first month of trying, which really caught me off guard!! I have a beautiful little girl who will be 2 in October. I am opting out of a lot of the genetic testing this time around as it made me mad the first time around. I had a sono at 6 weeks as I was bleeding but all is well, I will be going for a listen to the heartbeat on Wednesday this week, which I am excited for as the first trimester drives me crazy with so few symtoms in my case. Hope to get to know some of you due in 2016!! Happy pregnancies to all! :flower:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Me.
I'll be 37 in November and due at the beginning of April.
This is my 6th child and very much unplanned. I was so done having children and not prepared for this. I'm tired!
I'm opting for every bit of genetic testing that I can lay my hands on, I'm really worried about the increased risks as I have to consider the children that I already have.
I've got a scan this morning at 9.30am which I'm dreading.
Not enjoying this pregnancy at all.

Sorry, that all sounded a bit low didn't it :flower:


----------



## Bekah78

Me too. I turned 37 in May. I am also due in April. This is our first. It's taken 10 years and 4 IVFs to finally get our first BFP. Booked in for a scan on the 9/9 with the clinic and all being well will be handed over to the local service for future scans/monitoring.


----------



## Hopeful1479

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Me.
> I'll be 37 in November and due at the beginning of April.
> This is my 6th child and very much unplanned. I was so done having children and not prepared for this. I'm tired!
> I'm opting for every bit of genetic testing that I can lay my hands on, I'm really worried about the increased risks as I have to consider the children that I already have.
> I've got a scan this morning at 9.30am which I'm dreading.
> Not enjoying this pregnancy at all.
> 
> Sorry, that all sounded a bit low didn't it :flower:

Well congrats on having a 6th and I am sorry you are so nervous and have anxiety about this one, that can not make for a happy pregnancy at all! I am just the opposite I have opted to not have any testing done as with my first back in 2013 I had it and it only made me crazy with the numbers and chances and "what ifs" so not this time around. The first trimester is annoying enough. Well keep me posted on your scans and testing, I have my fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Me too. I turned 37 in May. I am also due in April. This is our first. It's taken 10 years and 4 IVFs to finally get our first BFP. Booked in for a scan on the 9/9 with the clinic and all being well will be handed over to the local service for future scans/monitoring.

CONGRATS to you!! Its been a long journey, I so happy that you finally got your BFP, I hope you can enjoy every moment of your pregnancy. Let me know how your scan goes, its very exciting, I will get to hear the hearbeat tomorrow which will make me feel better, the first trimester drives me nuts, just want to get past it. Best of luck on this journey!!:flower:


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. I turned 37 in May. I am also due in April. This is our first. It's taken 10 years and 4 IVFs to finally get our first BFP. Booked in for a scan on the 9/9 with the clinic and all being well will be handed over to the local service for future scans/monitoring.
> 
> CONGRATS to you!! Its been a long journey, I so happy that you finally got your BFP, I hope you can enjoy every moment of your pregnancy. Let me know how your scan goes, its very exciting, I will get to hear the hearbeat tomorrow which will make me feel better, the first trimester drives me nuts, just want to get past it. Best of luck on this journey!!:flower:Click to expand...

Bet you can't wait to hear the heartbeat. I can't wait to see that everything is ok next week. Too early to hear a heartbeat for me though. I'm dying to know if it's one or two we are carrying. We had two embryos transferred at day 5. We saw them both on the screen before they went in-two blobs of multiple cells. Strange to think we will have seen them from that stage right through. They normally only transfer one at that stage due to risk of multiple pregnancy. 

Keep us up to date on your scan too. :)


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. I turned 37 in May. I am also due in April. This is our first. It's taken 10 years and 4 IVFs to finally get our first BFP. Booked in for a scan on the 9/9 with the clinic and all being well will be handed over to the local service for future scans/monitoring.
> 
> CONGRATS to you!! Its been a long journey, I so happy that you finally got your BFP, I hope you can enjoy every moment of your pregnancy. Let me know how your scan goes, its very exciting, I will get to hear the hearbeat tomorrow which will make me feel better, the first trimester drives me nuts, just want to get past it. Best of luck on this journey!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you can't wait to hear the heartbeat. I can't wait to see that everything is ok next week. Too early to hear a heartbeat for me though. I'm dying to know if it's one or two we are carrying. We had two embryos transferred at day 5. We saw them both on the screen before they went in-two blobs of multiple cells. Strange to think we will have seen them from that stage right through. They normally only transfer one at that stage due to risk of multiple pregnancy.
> 
> Keep us up to date on your scan too. :)Click to expand...

You may not get to hear a heartbeat but you should be able to see it! I had an emergency sono done at 6 weeks because of vaginal bleeding and saw the baby and the heart beating, so yo may get to see the same thing!! Twins would be exciting, I originally wanted that my first go around but I don't know if I could haev handled it lol. I think its awesome that you both got to see the process work and will get to experience the whole thing that took you so long to get to, it must be so fulfilling! I don't think I will have another sono until 19 or 20 weeks for gender, as I opted out for genetics testing for down syndrome which I would have had a scan at 12 weeks. But because I am classified as high risk due to age I might get more who knows I will find out today!! have a great day!


----------



## Bekah78

Hope all goes ok today for you Hopeful. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Aayla

I am 37 (bday in May) and pregnant with #1. We have been in and out of docs for 5 years and I tried clomid twice last year but it didn't work (no O). Changed docs and he put me on Letrozole. Got my BFP on the 2nd month of Ovulating, 3rd cycle trying. We did not expect it to happen so quickly. Baby is due May 3-5 (depends on the website).

i have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks. I don't think I will get a lot of testing done. I know I am in the age bracket for high risk for Downs but meh, I don't really care. I know that sounds cold but I won't abort if he/she does have downs so there really is no point. I worried and fretted and obsessed enough over the TTC numbers, I don't need more. If the baby is fine and heart is beating strong that is all that matters to me. I'll go for the 12 week scan but no amnio or anything like that. And we have the 20 week scan in December (I am hoping to get it done on Dec 22 for a special Christmas gender reveal).


----------



## Bekah78

Congrats on your BFP Aayla.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Aayla said:


> I am 37 (bday in May) and pregnant with #1. We have been in and out of docs for 5 years and I tried clomid twice last year but it didn't work (no O). Changed docs and he put me on Letrozole. Got my BFP on the 2nd month of Ovulating, 3rd cycle trying. We did not expect it to happen so quickly. Baby is due May 3-5 (depends on the website).
> 
> i have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks. I don't think I will get a lot of testing done. I know I am in the age bracket for high risk for Downs but meh, I don't really care. I know that sounds cold but I won't abort if he/she does have downs so there really is no point. I worried and fretted and obsessed enough over the TTC numbers, I don't need more. If the baby is fine and heart is beating strong that is all that matters to me. I'll go for the 12 week scan but no amnio or anything like that. And we have the 20 week scan in December (I am hoping to get it done on Dec 22 for a special Christmas gender reveal).

Congrats you!! How very exciting for you, you and your husband must be over joyed!! I too have opted out of testing like you said as long as the scans don't show any defects and the heart beats strong then I am good. Keep us posted on your 12 week scan, love to hear and or see how the baby is growing!! How are things going right now for you any symptoms?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Well ladies all is well, I thought at 8 weeks I would get to hear the heartbeat but sadly no they told me at my 13 week sono, which I can't remember from my last child. So this time I just had an internal check with some cultures done and I set my future appointments. I go Sept 30th for a sono and they will make sure all things are present and make sure I am progressing right and on Nov 12 I will have my gender sono!! Again I am going to vent about the next 4 weeks being so annoying as I really need proof of life, my only symptoms are soar boobs!!! Hope you all are doing well. I am going away for a long weekend so I might not be back on until Monday or Tuesday!!


----------



## Aayla

Hopeful1479 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> I am 37 (bday in May) and pregnant with #1. We have been in and out of docs for 5 years and I tried clomid twice last year but it didn't work (no O). Changed docs and he put me on Letrozole. Got my BFP on the 2nd month of Ovulating, 3rd cycle trying. We did not expect it to happen so quickly. Baby is due May 3-5 (depends on the website).
> 
> i have my first ultrasound in 2 weeks. I don't think I will get a lot of testing done. I know I am in the age bracket for high risk for Downs but meh, I don't really care. I know that sounds cold but I won't abort if he/she does have downs so there really is no point. I worried and fretted and obsessed enough over the TTC numbers, I don't need more. If the baby is fine and heart is beating strong that is all that matters to me. I'll go for the 12 week scan but no amnio or anything like that. And we have the 20 week scan in December (I am hoping to get it done on Dec 22 for a special Christmas gender reveal).
> 
> Congrats you!! How very exciting for you, you and your husband must be over joyed!! I too have opted out of testing like you said as long as the scans don't show any defects and the heart beats strong then I am good. Keep us posted on your 12 week scan, love to hear and or see how the baby is growing!! How are things going right now for you any symptoms?Click to expand...


Right now I still get on and off cramping but most of it has gone away. I had a load of symptoms start at 3DPO. I was feverish/flushed, tingly, oily skin and my allergies went crazy. I knew I was pregnant. Some thought I was getting the flu. lol Most have tailored off. My boobs are heavier (even hubby noticed), some tingles in the boob area but they don't hurt. I am not sure what to expect in the boob area because I had a reduction when I was 18. We had no idea how that would have affected anything until I got pregnant. So far it's been pretty mild. Although there are times when my nipples stay hard. That's annoying lol and the baby doesn't like chocolate. Gives me nasty heartburn. I've had 2 bouts of nausea so I am hoping that stays mild. 

I can't wait for my first scan. Just to see the heartbeat. I'm hoping to get pictures. I will be 21 weeks on December 22 so I am hoping that we will get to see the gender. I have a big reveal planned for the family on Christmas day. Everyone thinks we are waiting until the birth but we want to know.


----------



## emma33

Hi im 37, 38 on March 3rd baby no 5 due March 1st, this is our rainbow after a loss Last June n another just this may, caught this one literally Straight away no period inbetween, I'm mptr


----------



## emma33

Sorry...
I'm more nervous this time than any pregnancy, just wanted to say hi, I've had my downs results as 1 in 15180 n fluid measurement as 1.3mmbut honestly I wouldn't Have any further testing, happy n healthy 9 months ladies xx


----------



## Chrissy05

Hi ladies!

Though I'm not technically over 35 yet (my 35th bday is this weekend), and I'm actually due at the end of March and not April, I am definitely concerned about this whole AMA thing and hope that you will all welcome me here anyway. 

This is our first after nearly a year of trying and 1 miscarriage in June. Since I wasn't yet 35, my doctor would joke that our 1 year of trying (and thus time to be referred to a fertility specialist) would coincide with my 35th bday. Thankfully we ended up not needing any extra treatment, just more careful follow-ups for my thyroid. 

I have my first scan next week (12 weeks) and am both excited and nervous. We're doing the NT-testing and the accompanying blood work, but are not opting for the NIPT (Harmony/Panorama) because it isn't covered by our insurance and the province only covers it for moms 40+. Hopefully all is well with baby... it's what I keep telling myself every time I'm nauseous or throw up... which has become more often since weeks 9-10.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry to hear of your losses Emma. Fingers crossed this pregnancy goes well for you.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry for your loss too Chrissy. Hope your scan next week goes well.


----------



## Aayla

Chrissy05 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Though I'm not technically over 35 yet (my 35th bday is this weekend), and I'm actually due at the end of March and not April, I am definitely concerned about this whole AMA thing and hope that you will all welcome me here anyway.
> 
> This is our first after nearly a year of trying and 1 miscarriage in June. Since I wasn't yet 35, my doctor would joke that our 1 year of trying (and thus time to be referred to a fertility specialist) would coincide with my 35th bday. Thankfully we ended up not needing any extra treatment, just more careful follow-ups for my thyroid.
> 
> I have my first scan next week (12 weeks) and am both excited and nervous. We're doing the NT-testing and the accompanying blood work, but are not opting for the NIPT (Harmony/Panorama) because it isn't covered by our insurance and the province only covers it for moms 40+. Hopefully all is well with baby... it's what I keep telling myself every time I'm nauseous or throw up... which has become more often since weeks 9-10.


Where in Canada are you from?!! Fellow Canadian here!


----------



## penelopejones

May I join you? I just turned 38 and am due in April with #2. My daughter just turned 2. We tried for over a year and used IUI to conceive. I haven't thought about testing yet, but we won't due amnio or anything too invasive. I heard there is a new early blood test that can also tell gender? We will find out the gender but I liked seeing it on the 20 week scan with my daughter, not on a sheet of paper. 

I'm Canadian too (from Ontario) but now live in North Carolina!


----------



## Chrissy05

Aayla... I'm in Ontario, Ottawa to be precise. Whereabouts are you? Has the cramping all gone away?


----------



## Aayla

I'm in BC. about an hour east of Vancouver. 

Cramping has not gone away. It actually switched sides, got worse and i had bleeding on the weekend. Went to the hospital yesterday. Urine test came back positive which the doc said was a good sign but my hcg is not in range. They haven't called to go over it, I just know based on getting my results online. (it's a love hate relationship with My Ehealth). So i sit here in limbo. Not knowing what it all means and since it's a holiday today I have no doc to talk to. Tomorrow I will get more blood taken and will see where my numbers sit. Hopefully they are continuing to go up. Will be getting in for an u/s just not sure when. Won't know until tomorrow. 
Most other symptoms have gone. I still don't' have much of an appetite but that could be the stress of all this. Today I am just trying to pass the time. I can't do much cause too much movement causes cramping to start again.


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope that tomorrow's blood tests look good and that it's all a false alarm. Fingers crossed!

As for the hcg being out of range, I had really slow rising levels for the first few weeks (only doubling every 60ish hours), and sometime during the 6th week it started to pick up.


----------



## Aayla

It seems like I am having a period. The cramps worry me more but sometimes it is seems like bathroom cramps not af cramps. For the last few weeks all cramping was on the right side. Then it switched to the left when I started to bleed. But it isn't heavy at all. I don't even need a pad. I spot every so often. It is all when I wipe. So I am cautiously optimistic that I am one of those women. May be my pcos has something to do with it. I had a different issue that was taken care of before hand but it could be doing something. 
Just stuck in limbo. I feel little on my right side. Mostly just pressure in the centre and on the cervix.


----------



## Bekah78

Everything crossed for you Aayla that all is ok. My symptoms disappeared for a day or two and I was worried too. Symptoms returned though. I know it's easy to say but try and not stress.


----------



## Hopeful1479

emma33 said:


> Sorry...
> I'm more nervous this time than any pregnancy, just wanted to say hi, I've had my downs results as 1 in 15180 n fluid measurement as 1.3mmbut honestly I wouldn't Have any further testing, happy n healthy 9 months ladies xx

Welcome Emma congrats!! Those awesome downs results!! My first baby they were 1 in 244 and I freaked out and she is perfect so this time I have opted out of testing. Will you be finding out the gender??


----------



## Hopeful1479

Chrissy05 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Though I'm not technically over 35 yet (my 35th bday is this weekend), and I'm actually due at the end of March and not April, I am definitely concerned about this whole AMA thing and hope that you will all welcome me here anyway.
> 
> This is our first after nearly a year of trying and 1 miscarriage in June. Since I wasn't yet 35, my doctor would joke that our 1 year of trying (and thus time to be referred to a fertility specialist) would coincide with my 35th bday. Thankfully we ended up not needing any extra treatment, just more careful follow-ups for my thyroid.
> 
> I have my first scan next week (12 weeks) and am both excited and nervous. We're doing the NT-testing and the accompanying blood work, but are not opting for the NIPT (Harmony/Panorama) because it isn't covered by our insurance and the province only covers it for moms 40+. Hopefully all is well with baby... it's what I keep telling myself every time I'm nauseous or throw up... which has become more often since weeks 9-10.

Welcome Chrissy!! How exciting for you and your family!! TTC is so trying and you never know what is wrong or what you can do to make it work, I think if I put in as much time into TTC in the rest of my life I would be uber successful lol. Well you must keep us posted and of course share your first sono pic!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> May I join you? I just turned 38 and am due in April with #2. My daughter just turned 2. We tried for over a year and used IUI to conceive. I haven't thought about testing yet, but we won't due amnio or anything too invasive. I heard there is a new early blood test that can also tell gender? We will find out the gender but I liked seeing it on the 20 week scan with my daughter, not on a sheet of paper.
> 
> I'm Canadian too (from Ontario) but now live in North Carolina!

Of course, welcome and congrats!! My little girl will be 2 in October!! How have you been feeling, and how has the pregnancy been going?? Any preference in gender this time around? I am hoping girl again as I have all the clothes and stuff!! lol but any healthy baby will do obviously!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Aayla said:


> It seems like I am having a period. The cramps worry me more but sometimes it is seems like bathroom cramps not af cramps. For the last few weeks all cramping was on the right side. Then it switched to the left when I started to bleed. But it isn't heavy at all. I don't even need a pad. I spot every so often. It is all when I wipe. So I am cautiously optimistic that I am one of those women. May be my pcos has something to do with it. I had a different issue that was taken care of before hand but it could be doing something.
> Just stuck in limbo. I feel little on my right side. Mostly just pressure in the centre and on the cervix.

I am so sorry you are going through this and it could anything so keep your head up. At 6 weeks I haev bleeding, clotting and cramping, I was traveling and could not get to my doc until a few days later and had an internal sono and everything was fine. It turns out it was all vaginal bleeding and nothing to do with the baby. And again yesterday I had bleeding, very bizarre I was going #2 (sorry) and wiped and there was red blood, I lookedin the toilet and there was blood. I freaked out, wiped again and it was gone and have not had any since. I had a rough day lots of lifting, cleaning, laundry and unpacking so I am hoping I just over did it for the day. I will be calling my doc again today, I hope they don't think I am crazy.

I know we always think the worst and listen to people's horror sotries, but we are all different and our bodies do funny things. Fingers crossed for you, keep us all posted. :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

I am booked in for an ultrasound at the hospital in 2 hr and 45 min. So I am hoping we see good news. But even if we don't I just want to know and to be able to grieve so we can move on and try again. I am still hopeful as the cramps are minimal. the bleed picked up a tiny bit last night but still not a lot there on the pad. FX


----------



## Bekah78

Let us know how you get on Aayla. Will be thinking of you. Everything crossed all ok!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Another Canadian here! (just north of Toronto). Turning 37 in October and pregnant with #3. 

Just wanted to wish all you ladies good luck :)


----------



## Hopeful1479

PugLuvAh said:


> Another Canadian here! (just north of Toronto). Turning 37 in October and pregnant with #3.
> 
> Just wanted to wish all you ladies good luck :)

Welcome!! Congrats on #3!! How has your pregnancy going thus far?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Aayla said:


> I am booked in for an ultrasound at the hospital in 2 hr and 45 min. So I am hoping we see good news. But even if we don't I just want to know and to be able to grieve so we can move on and try again. I am still hopeful as the cramps are minimal. the bleed picked up a tiny bit last night but still not a lot there on the pad. FX

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Just back from my first scan. All ok and dates matched what we thought. So officially 7weeks and 5 days.... Oh and I'm carrying one. Due date 22nd April 2016.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Just back from my first scan. All ok and dates matched what we thought. So officially 7weeks and 5 days.... Oh and I'm carrying one. Due date 22nd April 2016.

YAY!! That is awesome, congrats good to hear... So did you book your next scan? Not sure if its different where you are from?


----------



## Bekah78

I'm in Scotland. I just need to call my GP and get it arranged.


----------



## Aayla

so the sonographer told me "all I can tell you is I see no sign of pregnancy" but at 6 weeks and with my hcg levels that doesn't surprise her. I am expecting a call today from my fertility doc to go over the results and next steps. I expect blood work to check my levels. 
To be honest I'm not hopeful. All my symptoms are gone and the bleeding hasn't stopped. It hasn't gotten worse. It either goes lighter or stays the same. I just want to know for sure. This limbo is killing me.


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry to read your update. Hugs! Hope you get some answers soon Aayla.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Aayla said:


> so the sonographer told me "all I can tell you is I see no sign of pregnancy" but at 6 weeks and with my hcg levels that doesn't surprise her. I am expecting a call today from my fertility doc to go over the results and next steps. I expect blood work to check my levels.
> To be honest I'm not hopeful. All my symptoms are gone and the bleeding hasn't stopped. It hasn't gotten worse. It either goes lighter or stays the same. I just want to know for sure. This limbo is killing me.

:hugs: i am so sorry you have to go through this, I still have my fingers crossed for you as I had a friend bleed for 3 weeks in her first trimester and the end result was a happy little girl... Our bodies do bizarre things, either way try and keep your head up....


----------



## Aayla

Thanks everyone. As soon as I hear from the doc I will let everyone know. I am just sitting here waiting for the call but they may wait until my next scan on Tuesday to tell me. I hope not. It is hard enough to wait this long.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Aayla said:


> Thanks everyone. As soon as I hear from the doc I will let everyone know. I am just sitting here waiting for the call but they may wait until my next scan on Tuesday to tell me. I hope not. It is hard enough to wait this long.

My fingeres are crossed for you!! :flower:


----------



## Bekah78

Mine are crossed too!


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh Aayla, my fingers are crossed as well! I hope everything is well!


Afm, I had my first scan today at what I thought was 12+1 weeks. The technician decides to move my EDD back by a week, so I am now only 11+1 and due on March 30th. It's weird how just a week made me really bummed out. It's hard to explain it, it's just this weird frustration. I guess I'm now closer to April like you lovely ladies. 

The good news is that we heard the baby's heartbeat and got to see it move around in there. Bad news is that we have to go back in 2 weeks to re-do the scan so they can do the nuchal measurements.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Chrissy05 said:


> Oh Aayla, my fingers are crossed as well! I hope everything is well!
> 
> 
> Afm, I had my first scan today at what I thought was 12+1 weeks. The technician decides to move my EDD back by a week, so I am now only 11+1 and due on March 30th. It's weird how just a week made me really bummed out. It's hard to explain it, it's just this weird frustration. I guess I'm now closer to April like you lovely ladies.
> 
> The good news is that we heard the baby's heartbeat and got to see it move around in there. Bad news is that we have to go back in 2 weeks to re-do the scan so they can do the nuchal measurements.

This happened to me with my first baby, I remember how upset I was that I was pushed back a week, it was like repeating another week in the first trimester and it drove me nuts. But good to know the baby is good and growing perfect. I opted out of the downs testing this round it only made me nuts last time. Let us know how your next scan goes, maybe post a pic!!


----------



## Aayla

went to the gp today. He is pretty sure I miscarried. I went for blood work to confirm my hcg levels. I still have my appt on tuesday with the fertility doc. I will know more in a few hours when I get my numbers back. I'm not optimistic.


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Aayla. I went through a miscarriage earlier this year and it was awful. I too didn't have much blood at first but it did eventually get heavier. :hugs: Just take good care of yourself and get lots of rest. 

AFM, things are going okay so far this time. I had an initial scan at 7 weeks with the reproductive specialist I was seeing and my next appointment (with midwives) is Wednesday. I'm feeling tried and not really nauseated, but sort of queasy and not really into foods. That didn't stop me from devouring a brownie and a plate of nachos tonight though. 


Hopeful, I really wanted a girl last time but this time I'll be happy with either. We will probably find out the gender at the 20 week scan. I hear what you are saying about having all the clothes, though! That would make it easier. I have a ton of stuff because my sister had a girl 9 months older than my daughter, and another friend sends me "installments" of her daughters clothes. Plus there's all the stuff my shopaholic mom buys. I'd hate to have to start all over with boy stuff! 

Chrissy, it does suck to have your due date moved back. I'm anxious to be out of the first trimester, for some reason. But I feel like the due dates are such a crapshoot anyway. Your measurements could change a lot still and as we all know babies come when they feel like it. 

Bekah, were you maybe thinking/hoping it was 2? We did IUI with Femara to get pregnant this time so I was thinking there could be a chance... but was relieved to just have one. I don't think I could handle twins and a 2 year old! 

So is anyone else showing already (or at least needing to hide a little bump)? I felt like with my first I didn't show until I was into the 2nd trimester, and now I'm definitely starting to feel self-conscious. Thankfully it is still warm here so I'm wearing a lot of dresses with loose tie waists that maybe just make me look like I've gained some weight, but I'm sure once pants weather is here I'll be breaking out the maternity clothes.


----------



## Aayla

Hey ladies. So I am officially having to leave this thread :cry: My hcg was only 31 today (it was 365 on sunday). So I have officially lost our little bean. Not sure what the next steps will be but I finally have the closure that I needed. 
I'm thinking of taking the rest of the year off to lose some weight. I let TTC be an excuse to not work out and I gained some serious pounds. The doc won't be happy. But for now I am just going to be and get ready to move to our new apt. 
Love and light to you all and I will see you around the forums. A happy and healthy 9 month to all of you!!


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry Aayla. Big hugs. Take some time out and treat yourself.


----------



## Bekah78

penelopejones
Bekah said:

> We did Icsi this time had transferred two at day 5. One was a blastocyst and the other was almost there too. There was a 62% chance of twins. My head said one is best as less risky but my heart said two as both my DH and I are twins so it would have been great to have twins ourselves. After all this time trying though we are just feeling so blessed to finally be pregnant.
> 
> I have had to buy some new clothes to cover up a bit of a bump. I've had it from the start though and put it down to the hormones from the Icsi cycle. I'm only 5"2 and size 6 (UK) so slight changes are quite obvious.
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok ladies. Have you started telling people yet? I'm finding the first tri a nerve wrecking time. I have emailed my Aunt who lives in Ottawa to give her our news. I'd say she's the family member I'm closest too, and is one of the kindest people I know. I am keeping it quite though till the 12 week stage.


----------



## penelopejones

After my MC last time I'm keeping things quiet during this tri as well. I've told my parents and in-laws, and my sister, and two friends. I guess that is a fair number! But I'm not announcing at work or anything. 

Bekah, it would be cool to have twins in that case! 

Aayla, I'm so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PugLuvAh

So sorry for your loss Aayla :(

We still haven't told anyone yet, not even our family. My first pregnancy ended in a mc, and even though I've had 2 successful ones since then, I tend to be very cautious. I had a lot of bleeding (weeks 13-19) with my older son, and some with my second (week 24) so pregnancy is never stress-free for me. We'll likely tell my family in the next couple of weeks (I see them frequently and I am starting to show. I know my mum suspects something already), but we might not tell my husband's family till we see them at Thanksgiving in October.

Anyone planning an announcement more exciting then just showing the sonogram picture like we do?? ;)


----------



## Hopeful1479

Aayla said:


> Hey ladies. So I am officially having to leave this thread :cry: My hcg was only 31 today (it was 365 on sunday). So I have officially lost our little bean. Not sure what the next steps will be but I finally have the closure that I needed.
> I'm thinking of taking the rest of the year off to lose some weight. I let TTC be an excuse to not work out and I gained some serious pounds. The doc won't be happy. But for now I am just going to be and get ready to move to our new apt.
> Love and light to you all and I will see you around the forums. A happy and healthy 9 month to all of you!!

Aayla, I am so sorry for your loss... I know you will be back and we all look forward to it!! Take care of you and stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Happy Monday everyone, hope you all had a good weekend... We have not told anyone yet. My 13 week scan is book for Sept 30th and I will feel better once I see the baby and know everything is ok. Not sure how we are going to do it though as my in-laws are too excited that their daughter my SIL is having her first baby in Novemeber and they like to keep making the point to my daughter that she will no longer be the baby.... They drive me nuts.... But what they don't know is that SIL's baby will only be the baby for 5 months so there... If it was up to me I would not tell his family until after she has her baby but not possible unless I wear horrible large cothes hiding my bunp. 

How are all of you telling your family??


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey everyone :hi: I am 36 and will be 37 before my baby is born in March. This will be baby #6 for me. I quickly read through the thread and found out there is one other having #6 too, many first timers, and those having second or third. Which ever it is for you Congrats!!

Aayla I am sorry you are going through this. I too have had a couple losses, actually my last was a loss. I feel for you :hugs:

Hopeful We haven't said anything to our family yet, not even out boys know yet. We were hoping to find out what we are having before we say anything. I have never been good at guessing but baby's energy feels feminine. I have always felt strongly that I would have a girl since I was a little girl. So we would like to announce our pg with knowing what we are having....now I just have to convince DH to have a private scan, as found out we won't be having another scan before the 20 week mark. Another reason we haven't said anything is the constant negative remarks we get about having 5....so I am sure the judgements will be pouring out once we say we are having #6!


----------



## Chrissy05

We told our parents and siblings at around 7-8 weeks. My parents in particular were overjoyed because this will be their first grandchild. Since my dad's bday was at about that time, after we'd given him his real gift, we told him we had an extra little something for him. Inside the bag was a little onesie with "hello I'm new here" written on it. My dad cried tears of joy when he saw it. 

We told a few close friends not long after that, but mostly because we were traveling with them and had to explain my nausea and the fact that I wasn't drinking. We'd planned this trip as a gastronomy tour and planned on visiting wineries etc... so an explanation was necessary. 

I told my boss and my immediate coworkers last week, just before our first scan... when I thought I was already 12 weeks (before I got pushed back a week). I'm a teacher and my nausea is atrocious, so I needed their help/backup for when I need to make a quick dash to the washroom. Now I'm waiting until our next scan, at the new 13 (or the old 14 weeks) before telling our larger circle of friends. 

Are any of you planning a big announcement for family or for social media?


----------



## penelopejones

I'm not sure what I'll do for announcing to family/social media. Probably nothing too flashy as that's not really my style, but I'd like to post a clever little line to Facebook. Last time, I said that my next "project" would be co-authored by my husband (I'm a professor and writer), but a lot of people didn't get it and thought I was seriously going to write a book with my husband. Maybe I'll do a cute picture with my daughter, but I feel like a lot of those Pinterest type ideas aren't original anymore once you've seen a couple of people doing them... 

There's a woman on another forum on here who has a cute picture with four sets of shoes and four game controllers, and it says "Player 4 loading . . . " (I guess they like gaming). I thought that was cute.


----------



## allforthegirl

Chrissy05 said:


> We told our parents and siblings at around 7-8 weeks. My parents in particular were overjoyed because this will be their first grandchild. Since my dad's bday was at about that time, after we'd given him his real gift, we told him we had an extra little something for him. Inside the bag was a little onesie with "hello I'm new here" written on it. My dad cried tears of joy when he saw it.
> 
> We told a few close friends not long after that, but mostly because we were traveling with them and had to explain my nausea and the fact that I wasn't drinking. We'd planned this trip as a gastronomy tour and planned on visiting wineries etc... so an explanation was necessary.
> 
> I told my boss and my immediate coworkers last week, just before our first scan... when I thought I was already 12 weeks (before I got pushed back a week). I'm a teacher and my nausea is atrocious, so I needed their help/backup for when I need to make a quick dash to the washroom. Now I'm waiting until our next scan, at the new 13 (or the old 14 weeks) before telling our larger circle of friends.
> 
> Are any of you planning a big announcement for family or for social media?

I was wondering about that with my nausea too, I work in a bar, so I was worried if I got sick at work that I would have to say something right away....glad I didn't have to. I did finally say something to my boss the other day. As for the social media....I am not even sure if we will say anything at all....



penelopejones said:


> I'm not sure what I'll do for announcing to family/social media. Probably nothing too flashy as that's not really my style, but I'd like to post a clever little line to Facebook. Last time, I said that my next "project" would be co-authored by my husband (I'm a professor and writer), but a lot of people didn't get it and thought I was seriously going to write a book with my husband. Maybe I'll do a cute picture with my daughter, but I feel like a lot of those Pinterest type ideas aren't original anymore once you've seen a couple of people doing them...
> 
> There's a woman on another forum on here who has a cute picture with four sets of shoes and four game controllers, and it says "Player 4 loading . . . " (I guess they like gaming). I thought that was cute.

That is a very cute idea.....


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Hey everyone :hi: I am 36 and will be 37 before my baby is born in March. This will be baby #6 for me. I quickly read through the thread and found out there is one other having #6 too, many first timers, and those having second or third. Which ever it is for you Congrats!!
> 
> Aayla I am sorry you are going through this. I too have had a couple losses, actually my last was a loss. I feel for you :hugs:
> 
> Hopeful We haven't said anything to our family yet, not even out boys know yet. We were hoping to find out what we are having before we say anything. I have never been good at guessing but baby's energy feels feminine. I have always felt strongly that I would have a girl since I was a little girl. So we would like to announce our pg with knowing what we are having....now I just have to convince DH to have a private scan, as found out we won't be having another scan before the 20 week mark. Another reason we haven't said anything is the constant negative remarks we get about having 5....so I am sure the judgements will be pouring out once we say we are having #6!

Welcome and congrats on #^!! Phew that is a lot of kids running around, what are the ages?? I can't imagine having 5 boys running around the house I bet everyday is an adventure at your house!! Will 6 be your stop? I hope you have your little girl, that is what I have and she is amazing and I think because all the kids in our family are girls so I am not used to any boys... I know my husband would love a boy thought!! Well welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

You are so right about Pintrest not being original anymore.... I was looking for cute ideas, my daughters bedroom is done in Owls, and I found a super cute shirt that says " Guess hooooo's goign to be a big sister" and it has a cute owl on it. For my first I penned a letter to each of the grandparents as if it was from the baby letting them know she was coming and all the things she expected from her grandparents. It was cute and made everyone cry. But like I said my in-lawas are all wrapped up in thier daughters baby that I don't look forward to telling them so maybe I will just let my husband make a phone call. 

In the mean time I just count down the days till my sono on the 30th I feel as though the first trimester DRAGS and it drives me crazy.


----------



## penelopejones

I know, it is really dragging. I have an appointment tomorrow and not sure if they are doing a scan or not. 

I was thinking of doing something silly. A bunch of my Facebook friends and I like to make fun of ridiculous fashions so I was thinking of posting a picture like this (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...ferralID=61151893-5c1c-11e5-9549-005056947d48) and saying something about how this is what I'll be wearing for the next XX months. 

Although the people who go stealth and then just suddenly post a picture of a baby are kind of awesome.


----------



## Bekah78

I've found a poem that I'll think I'll post for our announcement. Will wait till 12 weeks though. Having suffered with infertility for 10 years, and having several friends still fighting for their turn to become parents im trying to do it in a way that shares our joy and yet understands how hard it can be for some seeing an announcement...but also give them some hope. If that makes sense. 
 
Gah I hate morning sickness. Can't wait for first tri to be over!!


----------



## allforthegirl

That sounds very nice Bekah. So considerate. I like that.


----------



## penelopejones

That's a really good point Bekah! I'd love to see the poem (promise I won't steal it).


----------



## Bekah78

Little Palace Beautiful
In the little palace beautiful there are four rooms. 

The first is a room called "Fancy" 
In this room looking out towards the south, sleeps a little child,
A beautiful baby. 
It is the Child-That-Never-Was.
It was longed for, hoped for, dreamed of but never came....

In the next room looking out towards the sunset,
The room called "Memory"
The-Child-That-Was
Here sleeps the little fellow that came and stayed just long enough.
To gather up all our hearts and our hopes before he went away.

In the room towards the North, the room of "Experience".
Is the Child-That-Is.
This is the little one that plays in your home, wraps chubby arms around your neck.
And sleeps in the room down the hall.

And in the room looking out towards the sunrise, the room called "Hope".
Awaits the Child-That-Is-To-Be.

Dr Clovis Chappell


----------



## allforthegirl

Beautiful


----------



## Hopeful1479

I love that...

How is everyone feeling? Managing?


----------



## allforthegirl

I am a emotional train wreck! :sad2:


----------



## Bekah78

penelopejones said:


> I know, it is really dragging. I have an appointment tomorrow and not sure if they are doing a scan or not.
> 
> I was thinking of doing something silly. A bunch of my Facebook friends and I like to make fun of ridiculous fashions so I was thinking of posting a picture like this (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/topsho...ferralID=61151893-5c1c-11e5-9549-005056947d48) and saying something about how this is what I'll be wearing for the next XX months.
> 
> Although the people who go stealth and then just suddenly post a picture of a baby are kind of awesome.

How did your appointment go? All well I hope!


----------



## Bekah78

allforthegirl said:


> I am a emotional train wreck! :sad2:

Can't be easy being pregnant and having 5 to look after already.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> I love that...
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Managing?

Morning sickness, or in my case 'any time it chooses' sickness is making first tri pretty rough going. Been light headed too. Otherwise all good. 

How are you doing?


----------



## penelopejones

Bekah, thanks for asking! The appointment went well, but there was a scary moment because she couldnt' find the heartbeat with the doppler. So she got out the ultrasound and we saw the little gummy bear and could see the heartbeat. I had already had a scan at 7 weeks because I was seeing the specialist, so I didn't think I'd need another one. It was reassuring to see that everything is okay. 

Other than that, just hungry. The fatigue seems to be letting up a little bit though--or maybe it's because I've made my snoring husband sleep in the other room the last couple of nights!


----------



## Bekah78

That must've been scary, glad it all went ok though. 

A good nights sleep makes all the difference doesn't it. We had no power here the last two evenings. First night I was in bed for 8.40 as could do anything without light. Was straight out and felt so much better for it.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I felt baby for the very first time today. :cloud9:


----------



## Bekah78

Aww. That must make everything feel more real. I can't wait to have that experience for the first time.


----------



## Chrissy05

I can't wait to feel the baby for the first time. While I wait I keep telling myself that every time I throw up it's because baby is growing and the hormones are wrecking havoc with my body. 

Thankfully the tiredness seems to be slowly getting back to normal, so that's a huge improvement!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> I love that...
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Managing?
> 
> Morning sickness, or in my case 'any time it chooses' sickness is making first tri pretty rough going. Been light headed too. Otherwise all good.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I feel for anyone who has morning sickness as I have never... I can't stand to throw up, that alone makes me upset and I would freak out if I had mornin ng sickness. I just find myself to be tired ALL the time, its annoying and I think it might me hurting my relationship with my husband...


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Bekah, thanks for asking! The appointment went well, but there was a scary moment because she couldnt' find the heartbeat with the doppler. So she got out the ultrasound and we saw the little gummy bear and could see the heartbeat. I had already had a scan at 7 weeks because I was seeing the specialist, so I didn't think I'd need another one. It was reassuring to see that everything is okay.
> 
> Other than that, just hungry. The fatigue seems to be letting up a little bit though--or maybe it's because I've made my snoring husband sleep in the other room the last couple of nights!

So glad to hear everything turned out good!! The doppler always scares me because you never know what position the baby is in and if you find the heartbeat!! :flower:


----------



## penelopejones

I haven't had morning sickness before either. That must be the worst. With my daughter I was queasy but never threw up; this time I have less nausea and am just tired and hungry. Oh, and cranky, which isn't easy for DH. 

Yay for feeling the baby move, Allfor! I can't wait for that.


----------



## Hopeful1479

So my 12 week sono is next week on the 30th and I feel like time is slowing down. This is agai nwhy I hate the first trimester due to the wait and no real reassurance. Its not like I have my cute bump and feel little kicks.... Not that I am trying to rush things at all but I have anxiety and its ruins my sleep. I only have sore boobs and fatigue. I feel my boobs like 500 times a day to make sure they still hurt. I hate it so then I get bad feelings that when I go I will get bad news. UGH.


----------



## allforthegirl

I know this isn't much help but ONLY having those two things are a God send. You really don't want to wish upon yourself more. I was starting to feel really good then this last week I have been feeling worse than I have the whole time, and now I am not gaining any weight as before i was ..... Enjoy it cause you truly are one of the luck ones :hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Urgh morning sickness is horrible. We're just getting ready to make the drive from London to Devon for a few days and I'm praying I can keep sickness at bay for the drive. I have a supply of mints and satsumas ready! 
Hubby reckons we should keep the pregnancy to ourselves... Except we are going to a reunion with old work colleagues I used to go out drinking with.... Doubt it'll stay a secret past the first drinks order. 
One of the friends has known about our fertility issues and IVF attempts and he and his wife had similar issues. He's been a great support through the years so I've told hubby I'd like to tell him face to face before it goes onto Facebook. We've arranged to meet up with him and his wife before the event. 
Met my midwife yesterday. She's lovely. Explained about the history of us getting to this point. She understood I was scared of losing it and has promised to be there whenever I need her. She's also said because my bmi is below the recommended weight they'll be keeping a closer eye on me including extra scans.... No complaints from me if means I get to see baby more often. I did tell her I eat non stop and it's been commented on at work that I don't stop eating but I'm just naturally tiny. 

Right that's me signing off for a few days, will check in when I can assuming I get a phone signal. 

Keep well ladies.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hope you have a lovely time Bekah.


----------



## penelopejones

Hope, I know, the first tri is so nervewracking. 

I had some bleeding today so went into the midwife and got an ultrasound. The baby looked fine--measuring a bit larger than gestational age, and wiggling--but they did see a subchorionic hematoma that is causing the bleeding. I'm just hoping it will resolve and everything will be okay. 

Bekah, sorry about the morning sickness... but you are basically living my dream. Oh to be tiny and able to eat whatever I want!


----------



## Chrissy05

Morning sickness (or all day sickness) is the bane of my existence atm, and regularly makes my day challenging. But I am trying to stay positive and take it as a sign that baby is growing well and that the pregnancy is progressing. 

I went for my second ultrasound today, since at the first one they pushed my dates back a week and told me it was too early to do the NT scan since baby was not cooperating. So fast forward 2 weeks and I went again. This time baby cooperated wonderfully and it's size confirmed the new EDD of March 30th (instead of the 23rd as we thought it was based on my ovulation date). 

For the curious, here is baby at 13+1. I'm a proud FTM to be!
 



Attached Files:







MiniC.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Great pic Chrissy. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Hopeful1479

That is fantasic, awesome pic!!


----------



## penelopejones

Nice pic, Chrissy! 

Here's mine from Wednesday--measuring 11 weeks 2 days. I had to go over to a different care center to get it because of the bleeding I had this week--did I tell you guys about it? I forget now. Anyway, I've had four scans total this far--1 at the reproductive specialist, one at the first midwife practice I went to, one at the new practice just to see if they could see what was causing the bleeding, and one at the place they sent me to for a clearer/better one. This is by far the clearest picture of them all.
 



Attached Files:







11 week scan.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bekah78

Lovely pics ladies. 

Sorry you've had bleeding Penelope. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hope you all had a good weekend... Question has anyone started to wear maternity clothes? I pulled out what I had from last time and started wearing some of the pants as I was just not comfortable anymore. I feel so much bigger this time around. ANyone else?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been in maternity pants for a long time now. Though my excuse is that i am extra chunky so my fat just got in the way too fast :blush: I really only started to show with in the last couple of weeks. But to answer your question yes I didn't show until close to 20 weeks with my first and then after that they all just popped out. So very normal.


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> I have been in maternity pants for a long time now. Though my excuse is that i am extra chunky so my fat just got in the way too fast :blush: I really only started to show with in the last couple of weeks. But to answer your question yes I didn't show until close to 20 weeks with my first and then after that they all just popped out. So very normal.

Thank you, I have my 12 week 4 day sonogram on Wednesday and I know I will feel better about everything if all goes well. I actually had a woman have the nerve to ask me if i am pregnant!!! Now I have not told anyone at work yet as I was waiting for my appt. But I guess I was just caught off guard as I would never have the nerve to ask someone if they were pregnant if I could not see a true big bump!! I am 5"7 145 pounds not a really big person and I do have a small bump but it could be from anything!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have tons of people ask me now :haha: So if I don't want people to ask I seriously need to wear something more baggy. I have a zip up hoodie that I wear that seems to hide it a bit more, so I wear that out and about. I also wore it when my mother surprised visited me and I put my hand in the pocket and it helped even more:haha:

I actually had someone with the NERVE to say to me "Looks like someone poked fun at you and you took it seriously" :gun: I just about lost my shit. I have never (and I have heard tons of judgemental comments in my time) heard something so dang rude!


----------



## Bekah78

Wow, some people are so rude! 
I've just upped a size in work trousers. I've also bought a couple of jacket style cardigans that sit nicely at the front and disguise my slight bump. I've also been wearing scarfs that help disguise it too. I'm trying to keep it hidden at work so being careful what I wear. I've had so many comments about how tiny I am, and I feel huge (although know I'm not really). I haven't bought any proper maternity wear yet. Leaving that as long as possible!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Its SONO day!! I am excited but nervous! Hopeing for the best that all is well and I have a perfect healthy growing baby.... I go at 2:15pm, taking a half day at work to go home and relax before I go. I am just about done with the first trimester and this appt will make me feel so much better and I can start telling people and my work and just be happy. 

How is everyoen feeling? How is the morning sickness and or bleeding episodes?


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah I still try and hid it some.....:haha::blush: But that is just because we haven't told our families yet, even if work knows. Though I do have to say that hiding it is getting pretty impossible in work clothing. 

Hopeful How exciting, can't wait to see pics.

I have very little nausea left now....it has been replaced with heartburn mainly....though if I eat too much or the wrong thing i won't feel so hot after. I have my private gender scan this Friday, so I am getting pretty excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## Bekah78

So exciting about the scans. I've got mine next Wednesday. Can't wait. 

Morning sickness still here and food tastes have changed. I can eat fruit without any problems but most other food is proving difficult. Even my favourite dishes are causing me to be sick. This baby had better Buck it's ideas up with regard to food. I have no intentions of raising a vegan, lol.


----------



## penelopejones

It's exciting to be nearing the end of the first trimester. 

Hope, I've pulled out my maternity pants, too. My others still fit but just aren't as comfortable. I definitely have a bump starting to show, though. Way earlier than last time. I've been wearing dresses to work with either a drawstring waist and then a long cardigan or something on top, or a flowy top with jeans when I'm not, but in a regular t-shirt I'd definitely be showing. 

This stage is so awkward with clothing, I find. My maternity tops are way too big and I don't fill them out properly, but my regular clothes are too clingy. Plus it is not cold enough here for sweaters or even long sleeves some days. What is everyone doing for casual shirts/tops? 

The bleeding stopped after 2 days, thankfully. I did have some spotting today but it was dark (old) blood so I'm hoping things are okay. 

Good luck with the ultrasounds! Post pics. I don't have another one until 20 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah Oh I am right there with you with tastes changing. I don't just mean completely either....this one will change it's mind from wanting something one day and hating it the next. For example....I was smelling something absolutely divine at work.....found out it ws Frank hot sauce, finally had it....it was so dang good, and the next time I tried it I gagged. Almost all the foods I loved at my work place are horrible now. Most things that weren't even a tiny bit spicy to me are now spicy....but that one I am ok with because my heartburn is so bad that I really don't want to aggravate it any more than it is already.

pene I am glad the spotting stopped. I read some where that it can be common that around 10-12 weeks that spotting can occur when the placenta attaches itself to you lining. I had that too around 11-ish weeks. I hope it is a good sign the placenta just dug in nice and tight. :winkwink:


----------



## Qmama79

I have been super bloated this pregnancy and even though I could hide it with my first for work til about 20 weeks, now I'm showing big time at 13 weeks. Together with bloat, it looks like I'm 6 months along. And ohw yes, acquaintances have asked me of the bat ... Grrrr ... And I'm so bad at lying. I'm OK announcing now, but wasn't 2 weeks ago. 
Still, nothing tops my OH's announcement to a couple of friends at a dinner party. "She's going to get fat"!!! And he then gestured a prego belly and pointed at me. Really??!! This is the man I love???!!! He's got the mental age of a 5 year old. I'm pretty happy that our friends seemed as offended as I did. How rude. So, I'll be telling his friends. He lost all rights to tell anyone.

As for ms, it pops up now and then. I'm more troubled by the amount of food that I'm eating. I eat so much, I feel pretty sick by the end of it. I can't move as I'll have cramps as bloating and huge amounts of food don't go together. It's a luxury problem compared to real ms. I'm probably catching up from losing a few lbs in 1st trimester.

Clothing wise, I'm wearing the good old maternity pants. I can't stand the tight feeling of stretchy jeans at the moment. I've got a few leggings that work well for now as well. For tops on warm days the flowing ones that are wide at bottom and I wear a lot of zip-fleecy type jackets. Hands in the pocket or other stuff like keys or wallet take away the attention.


----------



## Bekah78

Only a few days till see bump on the screen again, but I did use the Doppler that a friend lent me last night and recorded the heartbeat. 
Think I'm getting more nervous about making our announcement. 

My friend in work who knows I'm pregnant told me on Thursday its the first time she's noticed my bump. I'm still trying to cover up but doubt it'll be a secret there much longer. At least it's getting to the end of the first tri so managed quite well thankfully. 
Hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi all sorry so late for updating, everytime I tried posting something one day last week I got an administrator issue it was weird! So my sono went great I have no pics it won't let me upload. Baby did not behave very well was face down i nmy pelvis with waving arms and legs, but everything measures perfect and on track. Saw and heard a strong heartbeat and even the baby sticking out his/her tongue. It was cute and I feel much better. Now just waiting till Nov. 12th to know the sex. I told work, my new boss is very supportive, my co-workers are excited and have created pools to guess gender. Our families are so excited my mom is already picking out names, she is nuts and so are her name choices!

How is everyone doing? How was your weekends? Feeling any better?


----------



## allforthegirl

So glad you had a great experience, and that everyone is being so supportive. Love that your work has a pool going, super cute!!

I am just starting my weekend, as I know have 3 days off. Doing tons of laundry today. I had to start a fire as my house is getting cool and I refuse to turn on the heat just yet. Tomorrow I am going for my OB appt and he now wants me to have another scan....guessing something came up with my maternal screening.


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> So glad you had a great experience, and that everyone is being so supportive. Love that your work has a pool going, super cute!!
> 
> I am just starting my weekend, as I know have 3 days off. Doing tons of laundry today. I had to start a fire as my house is getting cool and I refuse to turn on the heat just yet. Tomorrow I am going for my OB appt and he now wants me to have another scan....guessing something came up with my maternal screening.

Well I wish you all the best with your scan, please let us all know how it turns out.... Are you feeling good? Did you have anything weird going on at all or is this just something percautionary by your doctor?


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't feel anything out of sorts.....I am sure it is just my "advanced maternal age" that has put the maternal screening a bit higher, so they are just making sure that baby has nothing life threatening going on.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope what's come up isn't too much of a worry. 
I've had a call from my GP today. They've got my blood results back and I'm anaemic apparently and they've prescribed iron tablets. Could explain why I'm so tired. 
Scan tomorrow. Hoping baby is growing nicely. I'm certainly feeling bigger.


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck with the scans everyone! Post pics! 

I have a midwife appt. Thursday but probably no scan this time. Still bleeding a little bit (brown blood) but I think it has stopped again. Just hope this little peanut is holding on!


----------



## allforthegirl

We had a genetic ultrasound and it went perfect. Everything measuring perfect. So the risk for Down's has drastically dropped. We feel confident enough just just leave it. I would post a pic but didn't get any, plus baby wasn't really cooperative so only saw glimpses of baby's face then was gone.


----------



## Bekah78

penelopejones said:


> Good luck with the scans everyone! Post pics!
> 
> I have a midwife appt. Thursday but probably no scan this time. Still bleeding a little bit (brown blood) but I think it has stopped again. Just hope this little peanut is holding on!

I hope so too. I've heard it's quite common to see a bit of blood and brown blood is old rather than fresh so less of a worry? Hope you're not over doing things.


----------



## Bekah78

allforthegirl said:


> We had a genetic ultrasound and it went perfect. Everything measuring perfect. So the risk for Down's has drastically dropped. We feel confident enough just just leave it. I would post a pic but didn't get any, plus baby wasn't really cooperative so only saw glimpses of baby's face then was gone.

Glad it went well. Shame no pic for you to keep. 
Are your other children excited?


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah all but one really, but he is more selfish and doesn't want to share with more. He will come around, as he is in love with Zander and loves to play with him and help out with him, though he does try and do too much. (I do think DH enables it, and just more or less just lets him do everything so he doesn't have to....)


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Hope what's come up isn't too much of a worry.
> I've had a call from my GP today. They've got my blood results back and I'm anaemic apparently and they've prescribed iron tablets. Could explain why I'm so tired.
> Scan tomorrow. Hoping baby is growing nicely. I'm certainly feeling bigger.

I too am anaemic, have always been and also vitamin D defficient, as I have to take pills for both... But I am still so tired I am starting to feel bad at the end of the day and i am home from work as I struggle to active with my daughter, husband a nd dogs :(...


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> We had a genetic ultrasound and it went perfect. Everything measuring perfect. So the risk for Down's has drastically dropped. We feel confident enough just just leave it. I would post a pic but didn't get any, plus baby wasn't really cooperative so only saw glimpses of baby's face then was gone.

Gre news!! I am glad all is well!! :flower:


----------



## Bekah78

allforthegirl said:


> Bekah all but one really, but he is more selfish and doesn't want to share with more. He will come around, as he is in love with Zander and loves to play with him and help out with him, though he does try and do too much. (I do think DH enables it, and just more or less just lets him do everything so he doesn't have to....)

Guess they'll come around and accept it in time. I'm one of 5 and from what my parents told me my eldest sister didn't want siblings. She got used to it though. :)


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Hope what's come up isn't too much of a worry.
> I've had a call from my GP today. They've got my blood results back and I'm anaemic apparently and they've prescribed iron tablets. Could explain why I'm so tired.
> Scan tomorrow. Hoping baby is growing nicely. I'm certainly feeling bigger.
> 
> I too am anaemic, have always been and also vitamin D defficient, as I have to take pills for both... But I am still so tired I am starting to feel bad at the end of the day and i am home from work as I struggle to active with my daughter, husband a nd dogs :(...Click to expand...

It's hard work isn't it when energy levels so low. I'm just about getting through the week and then crash at weekends. Heard second tri is much better for energy levels. So hoping that's true!


----------



## abcd100

Hi, I will turn 37 in February and Due April with my first baby,So excited and worry also.
I had my NT Scan and Double test and everything shows positive with low risk but dont know why I am scared.I had high HCG AT WEEK 5 AND 7.


----------



## allforthegirl

abcd100 said:


> Hi, I will turn 37 in February and Due April with my first baby,So excited and worry also.
> I had my NT Scan and Double test and everything shows positive with low risk but dont know why I am scared.I had high HCG AT WEEK 5 AND 7.

Sorry you mean that everything is good and risk is low?

You can still ask for DNA testing if you are worried still. Then you will know for 100% sure.

High hCG just means that things are progressing really well for you. ;) Some wives tales say it could mean "girl" :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful1479

abcd100 said:


> Hi, I will turn 37 in February and Due April with my first baby,So excited and worry also.
> I had my NT Scan and Double test and everything shows positive with low risk but dont know why I am scared.I had high HCG AT WEEK 5 AND 7.

Welcome and congradulations! I am not very familiar with HCG levels at all, but first time pregnancies can be scary as its your first time around for things and its new and the unknown. Try not to worry, 2nd trimester is just around the corner and hopefully some of your anxiety will reduce with feeling your baby move!!:flower:


----------



## Bekah78

Welcome abcd100. My first pregnancy too. I keep reminding myself to enjoy it. :)


----------



## penelopejones

Welcome abcd! Did they recommend any more tests? There are so many different ones. They went over them at my appointment today and I got kind of overwhelmed but am planning to do the harmony test in a week. 

At my appointment they found the heartbeat, no problem, but said they want me to follow up with an ultrasound in another week or so to check on the subchorionic bleeds. I also scheduled my 18 week anatomy scan. It feels like now that I'm more or less in the second trimester things are moving quicker! 

All, glad the scan went well. 

I think I need to start taking iron and Vitamin D too. Good reminder! I'm feeling sluggish and trying to listen to my body and take it easy as much as possible. 

Has anyone been thinking about names yet?


----------



## Bekah78

Names already picked here. My hubby had a serious accident almost 8 years ago that left him paralysed from the chest down. We had some amazing support from friends and the medical profession so names selected as a tribute to those groups in our lives. these names were picked long before we conceived. I'm sworn to secrecy though, lol.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope this scan pic uploads.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Great pic Bekah 

We have our name picked out as it is on my sig already :winkwink:


----------



## Bekah78

All boys? Wow. Lovely name choice.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup *ALL* boys!


----------



## Bekah78

I'm one of 5 girls. My aunt had 4 boys. The boys were closer than the girls.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Hope this scan pic uploads.

Perfect pic!! Congrats!! I am so gald all is well!!:flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

We stopped picking out names until we know the sex as we can not agree on anything and it got very annoying... 

I love all your boy names!! Allforthegirl!!

Bekah78 I think that is amazing you picked out names based on those who have supported you and your husband, can't wait to know what you are having!!


----------



## penelopejones

Hopeful, my husband refuses to discuss names until we know the sex as well. He just doesn't enjoy talking about it. And we can't agree on anything either. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Any other scans coming up? I have another one on Tuesday to see if the hematoma is healing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Next week I have an anatomy scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Hopeful, my husband refuses to discuss names until we know the sex as well. He just doesn't enjoy talking about it. And we can't agree on anything either.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Any other scans coming up? I have another one on Tuesday to see if the hematoma is healing. Fingers crossed.

Do you have names in mind for either sex? I do and I of course think they are perfect but I am sure my husband will not!! When will you be going for your gender scan?


----------



## Bekah78

How is everyone? Had couple days off from nausea this week but it's back with a vengeance again now. Joy! 
Can't believe I'm at 13 weeks today. Where has that time gone??


----------



## penelopejones

I have a bunch of names but DH never likes mine either. I like traditional names but he thinks they are too old fashioned usually. Some of my favorites for girls are Cassandra, Beatrice, Helena, Daphne and Clara, and for boys Theodore, Franklin, Benedict, and August. I think I may be able to sell him on Elliott for a boy but I don't like that there's so many ways to spell it. Two ll's? Two t's? One of each? etc. We both have names with unusual spellings and want something that you don't have to always spell out for people. 

I have my anatomy scan on November 16, but I plan to do the Harmony test before that so maybe we will find out the sex then. I kind of liked seeing it on the scan for the first time though. 

Is everyone planning to find out, or is anyone going to wait?


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry you are still feeling nauseated, Bekah. That really sucks. :( Hopefully it will go away soon!


----------



## Bekah78

I hope so too :) 

We plan to find out. DH would rather a surprise but I want to be organised. 

We're like traditional names. They seem to be coming back into fashion too. 

Anyone started planning their nursery yet? DH has already started planning ours and he's getting the room cleared.


----------



## Manicmum

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hello everyone, I am Brittney 36 (37 in January) and I am due in April of 2016. This is my second, actually got pregnant on my first month of trying, which really caught me off guard!! I have a beautiful little girl who will be 2 in October. I am opting out of a lot of the genetic testing this time around as it made me mad the first time around. I had a sono at 6 weeks as I was bleeding but all is well, I will be going for a listen to the heartbeat on Wednesday this week, which I am excited for as the first trimester drives me crazy with so few symtoms in my case. Hope to get to know some of you due in 2016!! Happy pregnancies to all! :flower:

Hi I am too 37 in January and not due till June, I too have decided against genetic testing what will be will be right? , this is a complete shock baby number 7 for me ( only wanted 6 ) so still getting used to the idea , we only 7 weeks at present 
Happy and healthy rest of the nine months too you


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome Manicmum :hi: My DH just had the snip because I don't want more than 6 either. What is the age difference from your last until this one?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Have not planned baby's room yet as of right now its my daughters playroom, she will not understand what is happening as of yet but I think come February we will have to paint and what not. I am working on potty training now as she will be 2 next week and I would like to have a few months diaper free before the new baby. And we are buying her a bed for Christmas and will try to transition her so that the crib is free. I am stressed out, and have this sad feelling that Emery (my daughter) will not be very accepting and it breaks my heart...


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones - I love those names they are classic and lovely...

I find out the 12th and we have to know, I am a planner and also have 12 tubs full of girl clothes!!!


----------



## Bekah78

Downs results came back today as low chance, so grateful for that. We wouldn't have aborted but wanted to know so could prepare if high risk. 

Hopeful, it sounds like you've got a lot to do to get your little girl ready for babies arrival. Hopefully she'll surprise you and see the new baby as hers too and be excited.


----------



## penelopejones

Glad the test went well, Bekah. 

Good luck with the potty training, Hope! My daughter just turned 2 and we had some success, with her sitting on the potty and usually going a few times a day (usually pee), but then we went on vacation and got off track. I need to get her back on track. What worked to start was letting her go with no diaper and either just training pants (not the disposable kind) or no pants, and then letting her sit on the potty a lot. I'm really hoping she'll be out of diapers by April. 

WE moved her to a big girl bed earlier, since she climbed out of her crib a bit before her 2nd birthday. But she won't nap there and will only nap in her pack n' play, and lately she's asked to go to sleep at night in it too. Feels like we are going backwards... 

I have a lot of shifting to do for the new baby. I have to move DD to the guest room and keep the nursery as it is (we did a gender neutral nursery for her). DD's room has a new Ikea bunk bed we have to install, and then I have to move the guest room stuff to my current office, and move my office up to our bonus room. It's just too overwhelming and obviously I can't do it alone, but DH isn't eager to get started for a while. 

Oh, and I gave the names I like but not the ones DH likes, which are names like Brianna and Sophia and Ariana and Kelly for girls. Which are fine but not my style. He wants something more popular/modern. He hasn't suggested any boy names yet.


----------



## allforthegirl

My Z is 20 months now and be just a year when this one comes and I don't think I am going to be moving him anytime soon. He is such a tiny little guy, and still moves around way too much in the crib for me to feel comfortable to move him just yet. One of the benefits to having a big family is that they want to do the things their siblings are doing, which has made switching beds way easier for me. (so far)

We are not really getting "ready" for baby other than washing and putting away clothing. Baby Declan will be co-sleeping with me as it is way easier BFing that way. Oh and buying some more cloth diapers and a sit and stand stroller. Other wise I have everything still from Z.


----------



## penelopejones

So I had my scan today and the two SCH spots I had before have consolidated into one long, skinny one. I think that is good news, hopefully. The baby is measuring two days ahead and the ultrasound tech was able to get a "potty shot" and thought it was a boy! For those of you who have had babies before, did you get an ultrasound that early and were they right? I'm 14.5 weeks. I think that's still early but it did look pretty obvious...


----------



## allforthegirl

It can be hard at that stage. To be for sure you have to look at the angle of the nub. If it points up then its a boy if it points down a girl. You have a pic we can take a gander at?


----------



## penelopejones

I don't have a pic of the nub. She showed me the "potty shot" from below, so yeah, I'm wondering...


----------



## allforthegirl

When is your next scan?


----------



## Hopeful1479

I never understood the "nub" as to what people are talking about.... Anyone explain, I feel silly asking lol.

So I was looking through the 2nd trimester section and was scrolling through a post when I came across a posters signature where she lists out all her children and the losses she has suffered as well, which she now has a journal and a post on the loss of her daughter at 5 days old. She shared pics of all the children she lossed at the various ages and I sat here in tears reading her story and now I am freaking myself out. She is one brave woman and her family is amazing but I don't know what I would do in her place. I NEVER read stories like that but I don't know what made me look and now I regret it, but she has so much love and positive thoughts that it makes me feel some what better.

Well now I depressed myself. I hope all you ladies are well and feeling good.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful, she must be one strong lady and have some wonderful support around her. 

Full of cold here. Git appetite back yesterday and no sickness then middle of the night felt full of cold and sickness back. Ugh!!!


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> I never understood the "nub" as to what people are talking about.... Anyone explain, I feel silly asking lol.
> 
> So I was looking through the 2nd trimester section and was scrolling through a post when I came across a posters signature where she lists out all her children and the losses she has suffered as well, which she now has a journal and a post on the loss of her daughter at 5 days old. She shared pics of all the children she lossed at the various ages and I sat here in tears reading her story and now I am freaking myself out. She is one brave woman and her family is amazing but I don't know what I would do in her place. I NEVER read stories like that but I don't know what made me look and now I regret it, but she has so much love and positive thoughts that it makes me feel some what better.
> 
> Well now I depressed myself. I hope all you ladies are well and feeling good.

I found an explanation a couple weeks back on the gender predictions page. I asked for predictions following my 12 week scan. 1 said girl, rest said boy. Will find out at 20 weeks either way.


----------



## penelopejones

I have the anatomy scan on November 16, so I guess I can confirm then. I did go through today and pull out the gender neutral clothes I had from my daughter, plus things I inherited from my sister's kids. I have a good start--lots of onesies and sleepers--so that's good. I have a bit of an addiction to buying baby clothes but I'm going to try to hold off especially if they are wrong. 

Is everyone else planning to find out? Did I already ask that? (pregnancy brain)


----------



## Bekah78

Desperate to know here. Haven't bought a single thing yet. Guess I keeping thinking it may bring bad luck this early. We did think January sales would be a good time to buy so are constructing a list so know exactly what we're after when sales start so not tempted by stuff we don't need and don't waste time looking at options. We should know the gender at the beginning of December so that should help with our purchase choices.


----------



## Hopeful1479

I am dying to know, all my co-workers say boy, but I have my fingers crossed for a girl as I want Emery to have anu older sister!! I have not purchased one thing and will not until I know the gender and again have all the reassurance that babty is good. I have so many girl things and I will be kind of sad if I have to get rid of them or won't need them. We are only having 2, I don't really want to have more as I approach 40 and 2 is a good number that I am happy with. 

There are days I think I can feel movement but wonder if its stretching or gas!! Bekah I hope you feel much better soon, I am fortunate that I have never experienced MS so I feel for ladies who do!!

I hope everyone has a good weekend, I have to wrap up shopping this weekend for Emery's 2nd bday which is the 28th. My mom is having a party for her the 8th of November so all my family can attend but we are doing something special with her on her day.


----------



## penelopejones

Happy birthday to Emery! Hope she has a great day. 

You guys have great willpower not to have purchased anything yet! I'm a bit of a shopaholic in comparison. 

So I got a call from my midwife and they say that the last scan I had shows I have placenta previa. Sigh. The tech didn't mention that at the actual ultrasound. They are still just recommending pelvic rest and taking it easy, which is good. I'm worried about what I'd do if I had to go on bed rest. I guess call in the grandmas. They are just going to monitor it and hope that it moves up as my uterus grows. If it doesn't, I'll have a scheduled c-section which isn't my plan but would actually be okay. It would mean DH could arrange for time off work and I could arrange for my mom to come to look after Penelope (and me). BUt i'm worrying, of course...


----------



## Bekah78

Try not to worry as still early days and time for things to move. It's good you've got support around to help out.


----------



## allforthegirl

Agreed ^^^ You are still very early, and baby and your uterus has tons of growing to do yet. I too had that once and it moved and cleared the cervix in more than enough time before he was born.


----------



## penelopejones

That's good to hear, ladies. Thanks! I'm hoping things will be okay. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We drove up to the mountains just for one night to see the fall colors. I've been getting tension headaches and feeling crappy the last few days so it wasn't super fun driving down winding mountain roads ... but the views were pretty.


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> That's good to hear, ladies. Thanks! I'm hoping things will be okay.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. We drove up to the mountains just for one night to see the fall colors. I've been getting tension headaches and feeling crappy the last few days so it wasn't super fun driving down winding mountain roads ... but the views were pretty.

Just take it easy, i am sure all will be ok, but call in the grandmas anyway, its always nice to have a break!! I too live in an area where I can drive and see the changing colors and we love it!! I love the smell in the air, not that I love the changing temperature to cold but its a nice transition...


----------



## allforthegirl

Headaches have been bad for me this time. Though the mountains sound lovely!!

Weekend was ok here though a nasty cold is going through my house now. My Z has running a fever for most of the night and up every 30min-1hr, so I didn't sleep much, and now starting to get sick.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Well today is Emery's 2nd birthday and I can't believe how fast time is going by, I wish she was still my little girl all bundled in swadle in my arms, now I have to chase her around to get a kiss and hug... I am so over emotional and I hate it, damn hormones! I feel like this pregnancy is dragging yet I don't want it to go fast as its my last.


----------



## allforthegirl

It does go fast and with each child I found it to go faster and faster....it sucks. Specially because they do things faster than the last because they want to be just like their bigger siblings.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Happy Friday ladies! Whats everyone doing for the weekend? We will attempt trick or treating with Emery tomorrow, see how that goes.... I am dressing her up as a fuzzy warm panda bear, its nice because its a warm costume. My house gets tons of tick or treaters so I had to buy a fortune in candy, and because its a Saturday it will be worse. 

Anyone feeling baby move? There are times when I think I feel him/her but then I think iam crazy. I felt Emery at 19 weeks so I am hoping it will happen soon, its my favorite part!! Well I hope everyone is feeling well. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful1479 said:


> Happy Friday ladies! Whats everyone doing for the weekend? We will attempt trick or treating with Emery tomorrow, see how that goes.... I am dressing her up as a fuzzy warm panda bear, its nice because its a warm costume. My house gets tons of tick or treaters so I had to buy a fortune in candy, and because its a Saturday it will be worse.
> 
> Anyone feeling baby move? There are times when I think I feel him/her but then I think iam crazy. I felt Emery at 19 weeks so I am hoping it will happen soon, its my favorite part!! Well I hope everyone is feeling well. :)

I took tomorrow off from work so I could spend the day and night with my monsters. I love making up their faces and the whole tricker or treating thing.:witch:

I didn't start feeling baby until this last week or two really, and even then baby still likes to hide behind the placenta so i really only feel him maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## Bekah78

Yay for the weekend being here. My friend is coming up from London for a flying visit tomorrow. Can't wait for a girly catch up. 
We live in the countryside and just have one house next to us which is currently empty so won't get any trick or treaters.


----------



## penelopejones

I'm dressing my daughter up as a unicorn tomorrow--it's basically a hoody with fuzzy pants so she'll be warm too. Nothing too exciting here--a few trick or treaters but I usually buy too much candy and end up eating it all. 

I've been feeling some twinges and bubbles here and there but it is hard to tell this early on. I remember with my daughter there was one day around 16 weeks where she really obviously moved--like she was rolling over. But then it didn't happen again for a while. With this one I have an anterior placenta so I may not feel as much, which is too bad--feeling the baby move is my favorite part too!


----------



## Hopeful1479

OMG I love unicorns how cute!! Well I bought 285 pieces of candy and have about half left. I figured with Halloween being on a Saturday I would get tons of kids, nope not the case so instead of letting my husband and I eat it I brought it to work, there are tons of people here who will eat it all up!! I have my next sono in 10 days and I feel as thuogh time is standing still and it will never get here. And I am dying to know the gender so I can start say he/she and really know if I need to start buying things if its a boy. 

Do any of you ladies have a feeling either way? Gut instinct? I've got nothing at all, this whole pregnancy is so different from the first that I could not pin point boy or girl. I was being bored one day and took one of those silly gender prediction guess quizes and it came back with 50/50 so that was no help and too funny. Well I hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Bekah78

Ha, I've done the gender predictions too and also comes out 50/50. 
The ramzi ladies on this forum have guessed a boy. I'm not sure, just know hubby wants a girl.


----------



## penelopejones

Well, after that last scan I'm thinking boy. I've had fewer symptoms with this one except headaches. I'm going in for the Harmony test tomorrow but then will have the anatomy scan on the 13th, so I'll probably find out from the test first! 

We got rid of all our candy because we took our daughter out trick or treating and just left a bowl out. Most of it was gone when we came back. But then DH just came home with two giant bags of candy that were on sale today... so I'm back to being inundated. And my daughter has clearly figured out the deal with candy and has been asking for it all the time. Great.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Have a great weekend ladies, I am terribly sick and plan on resting up!! I hope everyone is feeling well and babies are doing good!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry you are not feel well. 

Apparently my indigestion is back with a vengeance. It is so painful if not on top of it.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry you two aren't feeling well! I'm feeling okay--the headaches I was having have subsided a bit, but I'm still feeling tired a lot. Daylight savings time didn't help anything--DD has been up at 6:30 instead of her usual 7:15 or so.


----------



## Bekah78

Get well soon ladies. Ok here just very tired. Morning sickness still going strong, headaches appearing every few days or so and feeling quite uncomfortable at times, mainly in the evenings but guess all signs things are coming along nicely. I'd only be stressing if had no symptoms at all, lol. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend , even if is just spent wrapped up with a duvet on the sofa.


----------



## allforthegirl

I wish I could just sit on the couch. I am getting my house back from my DH being mr mom, his and my "clean" is totally different and I feel my house has gone to the shits....


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hello ladies. thaks for all the well wishes, I am still sick not as bad but I have a cough and still some congestion, its annoying. But the highlight is I off of work Wednesday-Friday, so only 2 days in the office and I can just relax. Thursday is the big day, I just hope this baby cooperates enough to let us know!!


----------



## penelopejones

Got my Harmony results today. 0.01% risk for trisomies, and it's definitely a boy! Now to pick some names....


----------



## allforthegirl

Penelope that's awesome. Such great news congrats!


----------



## Bekah78

Congrats Penelope, great news. 

Good luck tomorrow Hopeful. Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Got my Harmony results today. 0.01% risk for trisomies, and it's definitely a boy! Now to pick some names....

Congrats!! OU isgoing to be nameless as we never agree!! Let us know what you are thinking of!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi ladies, well results are in and we are having another girl!! i am super excited, just naming is going to be difficult. I would have posted sooner its just taken me time to deal with the fact that they found a cyst on her brain, which they don't seem concerned about but as a mom its bothering me a lot. I feel I have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy at all and its killing me. So there is my update.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hi ladies, well results are in and we are having another girl!! i am super excited, just naming is going to be difficult. I would have posted sooner its just taken me time to deal with the fact that they found a cyst on her brain, which they don't seem concerned about but as a mom its bothering me a lot. I feel I have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy at all and its killing me. So there is my update.

Congrats on another baby girl!!:happydance:

Though I am sorry about your cyst. My DH has one too, and they said it looks very old and benign. I know it can be very scary, but try and enjoy every minute vs focusing on the cyst if you can. I know it is hard. huge big :hug:


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hi ladies, well results are in and we are having another girl!! i am super excited, just naming is going to be difficult. I would have posted sooner its just taken me time to deal with the fact that they found a cyst on her brain, which they don't seem concerned about but as a mom its bothering me a lot. I feel I have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy at all and its killing me. So there is my update.

Congrats on baby being a girl. Understandable you're concerned. I think if Drs were concerned they'd say though so try and not worry, easier said then done though.


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats on the girl! I know it is hard to be worrying all the time, but it sounds like it is benign so that is good news. 

Do you have any name leads? 

So far the ones my husband and I agree on are Elliot (not sure how to spell though), Augustus, and Benedict. I'm not sure if any of those are the right name for this peanut though. My daughter is Penelope, which suits her to a T. I want something similarly spunky and fresh sounding, but not too unusual. Would love suggestions! 

Oh, and I had my scan and the subchorionic bleed is gone, and my placenta has moved up. So that's a big relief.


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hi ladies, well results are in and we are having another girl!! i am super excited, just naming is going to be difficult. I would have posted sooner its just taken me time to deal with the fact that they found a cyst on her brain, which they don't seem concerned about but as a mom its bothering me a lot. I feel I have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy at all and its killing me. So there is my update.

Sorry to hear you're worried. I'm sure it'll be fine as doctors are not concerned. I wld be worried too though! I have my scan tomorrow. I had a troublesome 1 st trimester with bleeding & vertigo & stress, but my little Boy survived! It was very stressful and I'm so hoping everything will be okay tomorrow. 

Penelope: I really like the name Benedict. But how wld it be shortened by friends? I like Elliott as well, but hubby feels that's way too popular. So, its been vetood. 

I was hoping I cld chat with you ladies as I've not got a prego buddy fr April & we're bound to get more uncomfi as we go along.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope all goes ok with your scan qmama. 

I'm worrying about mine in a couple weeks. I had an appointment with my midwife Friday and she called Monday to say my iron levels were even lower and was a concern so waiting for the consultant to decide what to do. 

On a plus note my morning sickness seems to have ended :)


----------



## Bekah78

penelopejones said:


> Congrats on the girl! I know it is hard to be worrying all the time, but it sounds like it is benign so that is good news.
> 
> Do you have any name leads?
> 
> So far the ones my husband and I agree on are Elliot (not sure how to spell though), Augustus, and Benedict. I'm not sure if any of those are the right name for this peanut though. My daughter is Penelope, which suits her to a T. I want something similarly spunky and fresh sounding, but not too unusual. Would love suggestions!
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan and the subchorionic bleed is gone, and my placenta has moved up. So that's a big relief.

Great news re your scan. 

We've picked names that have strong meaning to us. 
Our name choices are Erik Stuart if it's a boy. Erik was a friend who was with us when hubby has his accident and Stuart is name of 4 guys who bent over backwards to help us in the months afterwards. So we associate the names with big hearted people. Sadly our friend Erik passed away a couple years ago. 

If it's a girl she'll be called Hazel Liesbeth. Hazel was hubbies intensive care nurse. She was amazing and we're still in touch almost 8 years on. Liesbeth (Erik's wife) was also with us when it happened and an amazing support. 

I prefer our girl names as think they roll off the tongue better but know the names all mean so much to hubby.


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Congrats on the girl! I know it is hard to be worrying all the time, but it sounds like it is benign so that is good news.
> 
> Do you have any name leads?
> 
> So far the ones my husband and I agree on are Elliot (not sure how to spell though), Augustus, and Benedict. I'm not sure if any of those are the right name for this peanut though. My daughter is Penelope, which suits her to a T. I want something similarly spunky and fresh sounding, but not too unusual. Would love suggestions!
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan and the subchorionic bleed is gone, and my placenta has moved up. So that's a big relief.


So glad to hear the bleed is gone and you can rest easy!! No names here, we have decided to take a time out and give it a few months and it just annoys me lol. I love the name Benedict that is a strong name which would fit lovely with Penelope, but I do like Elliot as well... I am glad you can agree on not one but 3 names must be nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well results are in and we are having another girl!! i am super excited, just naming is going to be difficult. I would have posted sooner its just taken me time to deal with the fact that they found a cyst on her brain, which they don't seem concerned about but as a mom its bothering me a lot. I feel I have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy at all and its killing me. So there is my update.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're worried. I'm sure it'll be fine as doctors are not concerned. I wld be worried too though! I have my scan tomorrow. I had a troublesome 1 st trimester with bleeding & vertigo & stress, but my little Boy survived! It was very stressful and I'm so hoping everything will be okay tomorrow.
> 
> Penelope: I really like the name Benedict. But how wld it be shortened by friends? I like Elliott as well, but hubby feels that's way too popular. So, its been vetood.
> 
> I was hoping I cld chat with you ladies as I've not got a prego buddy fr April & we're bound to get more uncomfi as we go along.Click to expand...

Of course you can chat with us, the more the merrier!! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes, please kep us updated!! A little boy sounds wonderful, I am gald you were able to get through a not so nice 1st trimester!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> penelopejones said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the girl! I know it is hard to be worrying all the time, but it sounds like it is benign so that is good news.
> 
> Do you have any name leads?
> 
> So far the ones my husband and I agree on are Elliot (not sure how to spell though), Augustus, and Benedict. I'm not sure if any of those are the right name for this peanut though. My daughter is Penelope, which suits her to a T. I want something similarly spunky and fresh sounding, but not too unusual. Would love suggestions!
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan and the subchorionic bleed is gone, and my placenta has moved up. So that's a big relief.
> 
> Great news re your scan.
> 
> We've picked names that have strong meaning to us.
> Our name choices are Erik Stuart if it's a boy. Erik was a friend who was with us when hubby has his accident and Stuart is name of 4 guys who bent over backwards to help us in the months afterwards. So we associate the names with big hearted people. Sadly our friend Erik passed away a couple years ago.
> 
> If it's a girl she'll be called Hazel Liesbeth. Hazel was hubbies intensive care nurse. She was amazing and we're still in touch almost 8 years on. Liesbeth (Erik's wife) was also with us when it happened and an amazing support.
> 
> I prefer our girl names as think they roll off the tongue better but know the names all mean so much to hubby.Click to expand...

I absolutely love the name Hazel, its beautiful I was vetoed for that name, so I hope you get to use it!! I think its wonderful that you are using names in which have such strong meaning to your success of your husbands well being. Weh is your scan again???


----------



## Bekah78

Scan should be first week of December but not had my appointment through yet. Will chase it up if haven't had letter tomorrow.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Hope all goes ok with your scan qmama.
> 
> I'm worrying about mine in a couple weeks. I had an appointment with my midwife Friday and she called Monday to say my iron levels were even lower and was a concern so waiting for the consultant to decide what to do.
> 
> On a plus note my morning sickness seems to have ended :)

Scan went great! A bit disappointed with the level of the image, as it was pretty blurry. The tech showed me the leg, and I cld not make it out at all. The 13 wk scan was so much clearer. All is well though. Still measuring a week ahead, so hopefully I'll deliver mid to end March! Hoping to go full term this time. 

Are you taking anything as 'iron supplements'? I was low in first pregnancy & took 'natural liquid iron' which is easier to digest & you don't get super constipated. My midwife recommended a daily Guinness as well!! I drank probably half a stout each day. Might have been an old wife's tale, but I never got really deficient. Don't get too exhausted though as iron lets bacteria multiply quickly. So, take that rest when you feel low esp in this winter season! Let us know what yr consultant says!


----------



## penelopejones

Qmama - good reminder about iron supplements! I've been tired (and fighting a cold) and could probably use the boost. Sorry the scan wasn't so clear--I think it really depends sometimes on the equipment and then probably how the baby is positioned and such. My earlier scan was much clearer as well. 

Those are nice names, Bekah! It is great to have names with meaning behind them. I like Erik with a k, and Hazel is really pretty. 

Thanks for the name feedback. Apparently Augustus is a little too out there, huh? I think Gus would be a cute nickname though. Benedict would probably get called Ben (but too similar to Pen? Although we call Penelope Polly). Elliott is the most popular of the three but is in the top 200 or so in the US, but then my daughter's name has gotten really popular too (now top 50 I think!). Things can change pretty quickly--Penelope was at I think 142 when we named her and then it jumped a lot (probably thanks to the Kardashians). Anyway, our ideas will probably change. Earlier in the pregnancy with P. I wanted to call her Anna or maybe Clara and at what point Victoria, but then we landed on Penelope and it just seemed to suit her when she was born.


----------



## Qmama79

PenelopeJones: even though I'm not a fan of Augustus, I do like the short name Gus more than Ben. Gus is actually is a really cool name!! Ben seems a bit plain compared to that. Now I think Augustus is a better name. Sorry to change my mind.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> penelopejones said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the girl! I know it is hard to be worrying all the time, but it sounds like it is benign so that is good news.
> 
> Do you have any name leads?
> 
> So far the ones my husband and I agree on are Elliot (not sure how to spell though), Augustus, and Benedict. I'm not sure if any of those are the right name for this peanut though. My daughter is Penelope, which suits her to a T. I want something similarly spunky and fresh sounding, but not too unusual. Would love suggestions!
> 
> Oh, and I had my scan and the subchorionic bleed is gone, and my placenta has moved up. So that's a big relief.
> 
> Great news re your scan.
> 
> We've picked names that have strong meaning to us.
> Our name choices are Erik Stuart if it's a boy. Erik was a friend who was with us when hubby has his accident and Stuart is name of 4 guys who bent over backwards to help us in the months afterwards. So we associate the names with big hearted people. Sadly our friend Erik passed away a couple years ago.
> 
> If it's a girl she'll be called Hazel Liesbeth. Hazel was hubbies intensive care nurse. She was amazing and we're still in touch almost 8 years on. Liesbeth (Erik's wife) was also with us when it happened and an amazing support.
> 
> I prefer our girl names as think they roll off the tongue better but know the names all mean so much to hubby.Click to expand...

Love that you can connect your name choices to strong people you know. That is really great! It makes you feel connected probably already. I feel we will have to grow into our name. We didn't have Finley's name when my water broke early. Two days and 7865 names later we finally settled. And now he's a real Finley. He's petit & full of life!
Oh and I don't have such a personal strong connection with someone to choose their names. On the contrary: oh doesn't want to know anyone with the name of choice. 

The only name that we've agreed on so far as it being an option is Quinn or Quinlan. I loved this name since day 1 & managed to plant it in OH's brain!!! Inception ... It works! Now I have to make sure that he doesn't find out its a unisex name. He still thinks Finley is a boy's only name. Sssjjjj...


----------



## Bekah78

Yes I'm on iron supplements. Hoping now the morning sickness seems to have ended I'll feel better. Energy levels are on the up so a positive sign. 

Name choosing is so difficult. Just glad hubby has had names in mind for a while.


----------



## allforthegirl

I thought choosing a name for this one would be hard, as we have so many boys already, but the moment I saw it it was perfect, and DH agreed. As I had to agree on the second middle name.....which I really don't like.......Manford. We won't really be using it. On most things it will say Declan James M. The only place it will be written is on the birth certificate.

Funny P, I like Augustus. I think it is cute too.

Sorry so many of you are battling with low iron. Not fun at all.


----------



## penelopejones

Declan and Quinn (or Quinlan) are both great names! I like Finley too! 

Had a midwife appointment today but nothing too exciting--just a regular check in. I do get to wait until January for my next visit, when I'll have to do the dreaded glucose test. But they gave me two organic juice boxes instead of that icky drink so that's not too bad. 

What do you all think of Orion for a middle name? My husband's name is Ryan, so I thought it would be sort of like son of Ryan. And I like the Greek mythology link to Penelope...

And I agree that Ben is kind of boring as a nickname. You can also get to Gus from August or Augusten or Augustine... we'll see what else DH and I can come up with.


----------



## Qmama79

I like your thinking! Orion as O'Ryan! It's a funny anecdote when you're trying to explain it to them when they are older. Great that there is a link with Penelope too. It feels like a very new name though, while Augustus or Benedict aren't modern. Orion might be a better fit with Elliott. Then again, who uses middle names?


----------



## Qmama79

Declan is a cool name. Ethan is our son's middle name. I love it. Might give Zander (Sander) a go and see what oh thinks. Sander sounds better in my native Flemish as name will have to work in English and Dutch.


----------



## Qmama79

Allforthegirl: I'm only ever going to have 2 children of my own. And I'm happy that I found out that I'm having another boy. I had to say goodbye to the fact that I'll never have a Mother-Daughter relationship like I have with my mum. I'll just have to make my relationship with my boys extra special! Given yr choice of nickname, have you made peace with it? Forgive me if you think I'm rude.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Allforthegirl: I'm only ever going to have 2 children of my own. And I'm happy that I found out that I'm having another boy. I had to say goodbye to the fact that I'll never have a Mother-Daughter relationship like I have with my mum. I'll just have to make my relationship with my boys extra special! Given yr choice of nickname, have you made peace with it? Forgive me if you think I'm rude.

Well it isn't about having another boy, I will love him to death like all of the others. Though I still have moments of sadness for never having a girl, as this too is our last. (DH has been fixed) I have good days and bad days, as it is a process. I truly thought I would have at least one girl. 

I chose the nickname 'my beautiful' because he is. He has such a beautiful face. I fell madly in love with his face! 

So as for have made peace with having another boy sure, as for peace of never having a girl, I am not sure I will ever be ok, but it will get less and less the more I work on myself.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Have a great weekend everyone!! We are supposed to get lake effect snow, I can't believe its the end of November and we have had none.... I am in Buffalo, NY one of the snow capitals of the US!!


----------



## Bekah78

We may be getting some snow here in Scotland too. Hoping not as thought we may go looking for pushchairs on Sunday :)


----------



## penelopejones

Q, Orion is actually a very old name--it's after the Greek mythological figure (and the constellation named after it). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_(mythology) but I like that it sounds new unlike, say, Odysseus or something! 

I like Xander as well as Zander. I haven't seen the Sander spelling as much around here anyway. 

All, I hear you on the boy/girl issue. I was sort of hoping for two girls because one is so much fun... but I'm coming around to the boy situation. I think I'll feel tempted to try for one more girl but I think 2 children will be plenty for us to handle. I don't know how you do it!


----------



## allforthegirl

penelopejones said:


> Q, Orion is actually a very old name--it's after the Greek mythological figure (and the constellation named after it). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_(mythology) but I like that it sounds new unlike, say, Odysseus or something!
> 
> I like Xander as well as Zander. I haven't seen the Sander spelling as much around here anyway.
> 
> All, I hear you on the boy/girl issue. I was sort of hoping for two girls because one is so much fun... but I'm coming around to the boy situation. I think I'll feel tempted to try for one more girl but I think 2 children will be plenty for us to handle. I don't know how you do it!

Honestly I found it easier after three...as they all play together. But I get overwhelmed just like I did with two. My first two were so close together (17-18 months apart) I found that so dang hard. I honestly wouldn't know my life any other way.:thumbup:

So we found out that my DH was laid off, with no notice. Right before Xmas you kidding?:nope: This is stress we don't need.


----------



## Bekah78

allforthegirl said:


> penelopejones said:
> 
> 
> Q, Orion is actually a very old name--it's after the Greek mythological figure (and the constellation named after it). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_(mythology) but I like that it sounds new unlike, say, Odysseus or something!
> 
> I like Xander as well as Zander. I haven't seen the Sander spelling as much around here anyway.
> 
> All, I hear you on the boy/girl issue. I was sort of hoping for two girls because one is so much fun... but I'm coming around to the boy situation. I think I'll feel tempted to try for one more girl but I think 2 children will be plenty for us to handle. I don't know how you do it!
> 
> Honestly I found it easier after three...as they all play together. But I get overwhelmed just like I did with two. My first two were so close together (17-18 months apart) I found that so dang hard. I honestly wouldn't know my life any other way.:thumbup:
> 
> So we found out that my DH was laid off, with no notice. Right before Xmas you kidding?:nope: This is stress we don't need.Click to expand...

Oh no, that's very stressful. Last thing you need right now. 

Whereabouts are you based and what does hubby do?


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Oh no, that's very stressful. Last thing you need right now.
> 
> Whereabouts are you based and what does hubby do?

We live in Saskatchewan Canada, which has absolutely no shortage of work. Actually there is loads of work to be had. Just he is stubborn.....I explained it all on my journal. I giant huge rant from me..... :sad1: Just not what we needed right now.


----------



## Bekah78

I'll have a read of your journal. Hope he finds something soon then. Guess it stings a bit getting laid off though.


----------



## penelopejones

That really sucks, though--right before Christmas. :( Hugs.


----------



## Qmama79

Oh, that really sucks! I hope he's OK & that you are OK too! I'll check in with yr journal. Don't let it ruin Xmass. We're doing a giftless holiday season this year. Not sure if that would go down well in your family, but it helps refocus on what holidayseason is about. My oh & I don't spend a lot of time together so I'm counting on the holidays to reconnect.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama reconnecting is what I think the holidays are all about. I'm glad you and your dh will be focusing on eachother. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, that's very stressful. Last thing you need right now.
> 
> Whereabouts are you based and what does hubby do?
> 
> We live in Saskatchewan Canada, which has absolutely no shortage of work. Actually there is loads of work to be had. Just he is stubborn.....I explained it all on my journal. I giant huge rant from me..... :sad1: Just not what we needed right now.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your situation before Xmas, that is terrible I would stress as well.... :hugs: 

I hope it works out and he realizes being stubborn is not a great approach!!


----------



## Qmama79

Had my prenatal appointment today. Gained 15lbs already... Feeling like a whale at 22 weeks! My belly is actually already in my way. I'm not tall, & I'm all belly already. It annoyes me.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think by 40 weeks I will be so big that if I move my head the wrong way I will fall on my face. I am already as big as I was at 30 +weeks with my last. I'm in so much trouble. Like you Q I am a short person so I have a smal torso. So not place to go but out.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Had my prenatal appointment today. Gained 15lbs already... Feeling like a whale at 22 weeks! My belly is actually already in my way. I'm not tall, & I'm all belly already. It annoyes me.

I am sure you look great!! You body is now very used to having babies so I bet its just because of that!! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Happy Thanksgiving to all you ladies!! I hope you have a wonderful holiday for those of you who celebrate! And for those who don't I hope your day is wonderful as well!! I hope everyone is feeling well and babies are growing happy and healthy!


----------



## Bekah78

Happy thanksgiving to you too. Hubby's birthday today and I'm away in England on a course. Timing couldn't be better. Oops. Back tomorrow. Making the most of an early finish and going to get myself a very early night as a treat to myself. I know how to love don't I, haha.


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> I think by 40 weeks I will be so big that if I move my head the wrong way I will fall on my face. I am already as big as I was at 30 +weeks with my last. I'm in so much trouble. Like you Q I am a short person so I have a smal torso. So not place to go but out.

Very funny!!


----------



## Qmama79

Does anyone feel their belly? I mean, really feel baby's head or bodyparts ? It freaks me out to think of doing that. I feel him regularly, but only at my pubic bone & at ultrasound his head was near my belly button. It just feels so uncomfortable to push down slightly on my belly. Have you tried?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have felt my LO a couple times from the outside. My 5 yr old thought that it was so cool. My DH is so excited to try and feel him too. And yes it is a bit uncomfortable they stick out a bit and then to put slight pressure on them.


----------



## penelopejones

I haven't tried it, but I have an anterior placenta so not sure if it would work. Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate!

I like the idea of a giftless Christmas and focussing on other things. My mother and mother in law both tend to be shopaholics so there's really no need to just add to it all with more gifts. My daughter's 2. What does she really need? I haven't done any shopping yet and kind of want to keep it low key... but then my mom's already shipping stuff from Amazon to my house because they are coming here for Xmas. Including a giant playhouse for my daughter. I know, first world problem....


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> I haven't tried it, but I have an anterior placenta so not sure if it would work. Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate!
> 
> I like the idea of a giftless Christmas and focussing on other things. My mother and mother in law both tend to be shopaholics so there's really no need to just add to it all with more gifts. My daughter's 2. What does she really need? I haven't done any shopping yet and kind of want to keep it low key... but then my mom's already shipping stuff from Amazon to my house because they are coming here for Xmas. Including a giant playhouse for my daughter. I know, first world problem....

That's funny. Last year my 2 yr old got so many presents that he got bored opening them!!! Granny left about 5-6 presents fr him on her October visit. He'll get the big one on Xmass day & then 1 every morning until there are no more. They get so overwhelmed otherwise.


----------



## Bekah78

I've felt a solid mass if laid on one side for a long time. Feels like it could be babies back against my tummy. If I then roll over it moves again. I've not felt anything more than a couple of flutters. If I'm honest that could just be a little bit of gas, lol. Can't wait to start feeling bump properly moving though. 
My bump is quite tidy and almost perfectly round. 
Hubby is now calling me fatty. It used to be my FIL's nickname for me because I'm so small. So far I've put on 6lbs in 19 weeks. 

Hope you're all doing well. 

We've done no pressie Christmases in the past as I don't see point of spending for sake of it. They've been perfectly lovely. This year we are spoiling ourselves though as it's the last Christmas just the two of us and we know in future it'll all be about the little one.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah that very well could be baby....I have gotten that this time and previous times too.

I have been feeling a bit off....another cold is going around the house. My LO is just not a happy camper and really trying my patience.... But that doesn't seem to be my biggest issue at the moment. My hips and belly have been very sore *already!* I got up to pee and felt like I needed to hold up my belly as the muscles were cramping and tender.....No not labour, just tired muscles. I was doing so well up until now....I hope everything will settle down and I will be able to resume normal life again. Though the last few days I have been more active so I need to sit my butt down and relax today before work.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry you're not feeling well. I'm just coming to the end of a cold. More of a cough now. I'm drinking hot water on a lemon with honey. It's really helped ease the coughing. Hope you can shake it off soon. 

The pain doesn't sound good. Have you tried the bump supports? I was thinking about buying some for when I get bigger.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well. I'm just coming to the end of a cold. More of a cough now. I'm drinking hot water on a lemon with honey. It's really helped ease the coughing. Hope you can shake it off soon.
> 
> The pain doesn't sound good. Have you tried the bump supports? I was thinking about buying some for when I get bigger.

I do actually have one....only problem is when you have varicose veins they recommend against the belts. It can make them worse and I have really bad ones just in that one leg I have the swelling in the ankle. So I am trying not to wear it...:dohh: One evil vs another.... 

I am just going to try and keep walking to more of a minimum and not go every day. More like walk every other day or less. Just stick to house hold stuff on the rest days. If that still doesn't help I think I am going to try and go swimming or floating :haha: to help take some of the weight off.


----------



## Bekah78

Oh no, you're getting it from all sides aren't you.


----------



## Bekah78

Meant to ask. How's the job hunting going there?


----------



## allforthegirl

I got told that he may have a really good job very soon. Someone I know was highering and he sent everything off to head office right away. So hopefully we will here when he starts soon.


----------



## Bekah78

That's great news. Fingers crossed he hears soon. Must be a weight off your minds.


----------



## penelopejones

Swimming definitely helps! I went quite often when I was pregnant with my daughter. I just hate going in the winter. We have a pool at the gym we go to but it is so cold and I hate having wet hair. (I sound like such a whiner, I know). My daughter loves to swim though so I should start taking her. My husband has been taking her once or twice a week, and it gives me a break to rest or do some work. 

Good luck to your hubs with the job hunt! 

Bekah, you are lucky to have a nice round bump. I seem to carry high, I think. Whenever the baby grows the bump just gets shoved up higher so I look like an egg. ;) I've gained 6 or 7 pounds so far and am hoping not to gain too much this time around. With DD I gained 23 or so which wasn't bad. Is it supposed to be one pound a week from here on out?


----------



## Bekah78

The latest email I had with weekly updates says it's a lb a week from this point too. They do keep saying we only need 200 calories more than normal. Would help if I knew how many calories is normal for me in the first place, haha.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I am gaining more than that :blush: I feel like i am getting so huge....

I too gained about 7 pounds up to 20 weeks.....though now it is closer to 13-15 and I am now at 24 weeks....I was actually hoping to gain a bit slower...

Goodness this cold just seems to be getting worse. I have to work this morning, I hope I don't have to stop to blow my nose a thousand times. I am not going to be very efficient if that is the case. I am going to come home and just sleep the rest of the day if I can....At least hot honey and cinnamon water is soothing on my throat.


----------



## Qmama79

A pound a week? That sounds like a lot. I think I might cry if I go on doc's scales in 3 weeks...Just before Christmas!! I hope the weight gain will ease of a bit. 
It's absolutely wonderful everyone keeps on saying how BIG I look. Even my oh went : omg you looked like this when you popped last time & whoever says prego women are sexy is lying...mmmmmhh... No sex fr him this week!
I'm almost 23 weeks, gained 15lbs already and am eating not excessively!!


----------



## Qmama79

Ladies; did you go full term with yr previous babies? It's a subject that interests me as my water broke at 36 weeks and was induced 2 days later without signs of labour.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hello ladies, sorry its been a few days so much going on... I had to friends pass away on the 25th, one in a horrible car accident involving a drunk driver, he left behind 2 kids and a wife and my other friend from school way back had a brain aneurysm and just died and she was a single mom to a 4 year old girl. So depressing... Even with all that I had a nice Thanksgiving with my family and have completed about 85% of my Christmas shopping. Hubby and I just do 1 gift for each other and stockings.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Ladies; did you go full term with yr previous babies? It's a subject that interests me as my water broke at 36 weeks and was induced 2 days later without signs of labour.

I went to the day with my first....induced at 37 weeks, due to constant contractions for 5 weeks straight with my second, induced at 38 weeks with third due to other medical issues, forth to the day of EDD, and fifth about a week over due.

Oh my about your DH...:trouble:



Hopeful1479 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry its been a few days so much going on... I had to friends pass away on the 25th, one in a horrible car accident involving a drunk driver, he left behind 2 kids and a wife and my other friend from school way back had a brain aneurysm and just died and she was a single mom to a 4 year old girl. So depressing... Even with all that I had a nice Thanksgiving with my family and have completed about 85% of my Christmas shopping. Hubby and I just do 1 gift for each other and stockings.

My condolences, what a sad day for you. Though I am glad you were able to have some enjoyment amongst it all. Death is sad, but we must keep moving forward, they would want you to enjoy life.:hugs:


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful1479 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry its been a few days so much going on... I had to friends pass away on the 25th, one in a horrible car accident involving a drunk driver, he left behind 2 kids and a wife and my other friend from school way back had a brain aneurysm and just died and she was a single mom to a 4 year old girl. So depressing... Even with all that I had a nice Thanksgiving with my family and have completed about 85% of my Christmas shopping. Hubby and I just do 1 gift for each other and stockings.

It's times like this we appreciate each other & we don't take each other fr granted. Glad you had a good Thanksgiving. Counting down to Christmas now!


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Hope. I've had a few too--my uncle died suddenly last week, and then a graduate student in our department passed away this weekend. So sad this time of year. 

I went to 2 days before my due date with my daughter. Who knows this time? 

I think the 1 pound a week is a rough guideline--I think with my daughter I gained 1 pound some weeks and others none. It also slows down toward the end, I believe. 

Now that I"m finally feeling better from my stupid cold and the placenta stuff is healed I'm planning to start doing some exercise. I went for a nice walk with my daughter yesterday but it is hard to call it brisk exactly when following a dawdling toddler. I'm always so tired on the days I work though--just want to curl up with a blanket. We had rainy cold weather today which doesn't help! 

Hope your cold gets better, All.


----------



## Qmama79

I don't know how people do it right now! Working & managing the household?! I'm just a SAHM at the moment as I quit job with horrible first trimester & its harder now to keep on top even though my job was at home too (home daycare with 3 tods). I was so much more organized & now I'm all over the place. I'm just happy to get house tidy by the time my oh comes home now. 

Allfrtgegirl: how's the job hunt going? Are you able to enjoy time together?


----------



## allforthegirl

I am trying to enjoy the time we have together now as this new job will be busy for him. So getting as much as I can get done with him home. Just have to pull him off his game to do things though. Still haven't heard anything about the job fx before the end of the week.


----------



## Hopeful1479

How is everyone doing with Xmas shopping and what not? I have to admit I did a lot online, I bet he UPS truck man hates me!! I found so many awesome deals online and its not like we are getting Emery a lot she is 2, my mom and sister spoil her so she will be just fine... My husband and I just do 1 gift and stocking stuffers, I like watching other people open gifts. I like the holidays overall because the time with family. But I will say I had to be specific with my MIL for my daughter as she buys crap stuff for example when she was 1 last year she got her things which were small she could shove in her mouth and this thing she was hitting people with, I mean common sense. So this year I gave her a list of suggestions and told her no trinkets and such, plus we don't have room for little things, I have pets as well.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am almost done, just a few santa gift we need to finish up with, and some stocking stuffers. The majority is done though.


----------



## Qmama79

Done. Got nothing! Granny got all the presents fr our boy ... About 5 of them including a huge crane truck. That'll do him fine. We are not getting him even more! And we are going present free fr each other. We'll go to the restaurant fr our birthdays (28 Dec & 03 Jan) and will buy a new cooker on boxing day. That'll be it. 
We don't have family around...all in Europe & were in Canada. 
I'll do an online session with chocolate & flower deliveries fr grannies & beer deliveries fr grandpas. 

Great to not have to think about good presents.


----------



## Qmama79

Can't stop but counting down to the end of December. I'm not quite sure when the last trimester officially starts, but in my mind I'll be in third trimester in the beginning of January! 

23 weeks now! Xx (trying to fix my signature, but with little luck...am a tech dummie)


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Can't stop but counting down to the end of December. I'm not quite sure when the last trimester officially starts, but in my mind I'll be in third trimester in the beginning of January!
> 
> 23 weeks now! Xx (trying to fix my signature, but with little luck...am a tech dummie)

Awesome you are finished xmas shopping. :thumbup:

I believe, depending on which site you read, week 27 or 28 will be the third trimester. So only four/five more weeks to go!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> I am almost done, just a few santa gift we need to finish up with, and some stocking stuffers. The majority is done though.

That is good to hear, I have a few stocking things left to get and a couplegift cards other than that I can start wrapping soon... :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Can't stop but counting down to the end of December. I'm not quite sure when the last trimester officially starts, but in my mind I'll be in third trimester in the beginning of January!
> 
> 23 weeks now! Xx (trying to fix my signature, but with little luck...am a tech dummie)

I am just the opposite, I want to slow down, this is my last baby and I want it to drag... Plus I know I will have gestational diabetes again and I hate the test and the pricking of the finger 3 times a day and my OB now has me going at 24 weeks instead of 28 (3rd tri).... So Merry Xmas to me!!


----------



## Bekah78

Zilch Xmas shop in done so far. Been manic at work and short staffed at home so run ragged. Will get around to it eventually. Maybe I'll go online this weekend and just blitz it. 
Have my twenty week scan on Saturday. Can't believe I'm now half way there now.


----------



## Qmama79

Good luck with your scan!! X


----------



## Qmama79

This week is dragging! Normally the weeks go fast, but this week I had to slow down as I'm having so many Braxton-Hicks contractions. If I walk, or bend over, i get BH! I'm probably not drinking enough, but that's really hard fr me. I'm just NEVER thirsty, so I have to track with a personal bottle. And, as soon as I drink some more, I get cramps & that's my signal to pee. Since I'm pregnant, I don't feel the normal pee pressure, I just cramp in lower region. I might as well wear a diaper or glue myself to the toilet seat. Really annoying. Didn't have so much BH with first one. 
Oh just had a 3 week cycling holiday in Vietnam, was home 1 weekend & is now skiing fr a weekend with his friends. 
For some reason his friends are all single...grrrr... Starting to get really annoyed now. He works hard in a stressful job & earns well. We have always given each other a lot of freedom...and I'm normally fine with it... But after 3 weeks of evenings alone as tod goes to bed at 7 I'm a bit fed up. I'll make it clear he's used up all his privilige tickets now. He's a good man, but just like a child...give him a finger & he'll take the hand! Time to set boundaries again.


----------



## Bekah78

Aww that's a lot of trips away. Think he's trying to fit as much in before baby arrives and feels needed at home? I'm guessing it doesn't feel real to guys until the baby is actually here.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Aww that's a lot of trips away. Think he's trying to fit as much in before baby arrives and feels needed at home? I'm guessing it doesn't feel real to guys until the baby is actually here.

I know! It doesn't help that my libido is down to -45C as well. He's great with our 3 yr old, but it took him about 2 years to take on that role. He's one of those dads who leaves the caring to mum & finds it difficult to connect with babies. At least Fin is a lot of fun & dad can bond even more with him once we have our little one.


----------



## Bekah78

I'm better when they get s bit older too whereas DH is great with babies. I prefer it when I can talk to them rather than trying to second guess what it is they want/need. Hoping it's different when it's my own. 
Hopefully a quiet word letting him know how you feel will help.


----------



## Qmama79

Hi Becah, I'm sure it will. I'm not worried about our relationship, it just needs a little tweaking at the moment. 

I'm sure it'll be different with your own as you'll literally be attached to baby and you'll be in tune more with their needs from very early on. Let's hope you (and all of the April babies) get an angel temperamented baby! Are you finding out the gender today?


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> I know! It doesn't help that my libido is down to -45C as well. He's great with our 3 yr old, but it took him about 2 years to take on that role. He's one of those dads who leaves the caring to mum & finds it difficult to connect with babies. At least Fin is a lot of fun & dad can bond even more with him once we have our little one.

My libido is strange....I want the closeness but when it comes down to doing the act I don't have much feeling down there so I get frustrated, seems useless. It is more that I want it because I want to feel again more than "horny". I am sure DH is just as frustrated as I.

My DH is the same way. He left the parenting up to me (I just continued and really didn't involve him for many different reasons in the beginning), as my three older ones are his step, for so long. When it came to watching the boys while I was working it was hard for him. He is working on it as he knows he needs to connect more, but it is hard to over come when I have enabled him for so long.

Bekah I am sure it will be different with your own child. The bond is definitely different! It will feel more like second nature vs being frustrated al the time....(Don't get me wrong they are trying, but you will have this love that is so immense that you won't know what you did without your baby)


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks ladies. I really do hope so :)
Had our scan this morning and we are team blue. All going well and no issues detected. Looking healthy so far. He was being awkward though. Kept using its hand to block nose pics and hiding when she tried to get the face. Decided to start kicking when legs being looked at too. Think he's camera shy, lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe love that they already have such a personality


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Thanks ladies. I really do hope so :)
> Had our scan this morning and we are team blue. All going well and no issues detected. Looking healthy so far. He was being awkward though. Kept using its hand to block nose pics and hiding when she tried to get the face. Decided to start kicking when legs being looked at too. Think he's camera shy, lol.

That's cute! Glad all is fine! You will be amazed how early their temperaments will show!! And welcome to the boys team! 

I'm 2 boys & done and very happy! (This is what I tell people in general so they don't ask questions about having a third & nip comments about trying fr a girl in the butt). Annoyance Avoided!


----------



## Qmama79

I think parenting fr fathers is different all together. I don't mind it that he didn't get too involved at the baby stage, I'm pretty happy he's good now though. We have different styles, but agree on boundaries & vision. But owh... It's hard to let go & let oh be a parent without me butting in, but I realize that I have to. He'll take on his father role more and more with this baby on the way & he needs to feel capable & confident. And Finley needs to know that daddy is in charge too. It's more of an exercise fr me in letting go when OH plays with Finley. It's hard.

After birth oh will have vasectomy & we'll be more relaxed I think in our S-life. We didn't use birth control as I had quite a bit of side effects with different options. So, our S-life was distorted by counting & pulling out. Finley wasn't planned & this one was conceived a week after agreeing to try fr 1 year. I'm so looking forward to the stage of not worrying about pregnancy. I apologize fr my straightforwardness.


----------



## allforthegirl

My dh got fixed while I am of this time so less chance of a surprise baby this way :haha:

I am the same though. Tons of different reactions to different preventative methods.


----------



## penelopejones

No worries about being straightforward, Q! That's what's so great about this site. 

Congrats on being team blue, Beccah! Join the club! 

I'm pretty much down holiday shopping but yeah, I put a big load onto UPS. It's even worse because my parents are spending the holidays here so for some reason my mom figured she would just mail all the gifts here--even the ones that will have to back to Canada. Um... okay. She totally went overboard so I'm trying to keep things small for my daughter. She's getting one bigger item, an art easel, and then some smaller things like a puzzle, a toy wallet, etc. 

We put up our tree today so it is starting to look Christmassy! 

I'm not looking to rush through this pregnancy either--it will probably be my last. We had trouble conceiving (DH's sperm analysis was pretty bad) so I haven't thought much about whether we'll take any drastic bc measures afterwards... I definitely couldn't handle a third in another two years and by that point I'll be 40... but part of me wonders if it would be cool to get a surprise baby at 43 or something. Am I crazy? I'm probably crazy to even think that.


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope J: You are funny! I'm imagining a pile of presents filling a whole room! 

I'm glad it's just us fr Christmas. Us and Skype on Christmas morning. Then friends in the afternoon fr a afternoon Tea & Cookies, followed by a Panto on boxing day & a meal with two other families with young kids at our place. That's busy enough fr me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Qmama79

My neighbor invited herself into my labor room today. "Don't worry, I won't look down THERE", she said. Needless to say that I told her that that would be a no-go. That even my mother, who probably will be staying at our house at that time, isn't allowed to come until invited. 
I don't even want any visitors really. But neighbour used to work at the mat ward & she just retired. She told me the nurses would get me the best room... She means well, but I'd like to keep her OUT & AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE. Hahaha! I don't know what I'll do if she shows. I don't think I would be able to be civilized if she sticks her head through the door during a contraction.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had people say that to me too. Though then again I think I have offered my help too :blush: I have always wanted to help out like that but I know it is not my place....still think it would be cool just to see the other side of things.....like from dh point of view. :haha: Guess he will just have to get pg so I can find out :rofl:

Penelope ah I don't think you are crazy to think a surprise baby even at that age would be great. I am friends with a group of older ladies that have a hoard like me and I am sure secretly they all wish to have another....:winkwink:


----------



## Bekah78

Funny how people who work in hospitals assume their presence will be absolutely fine despite probably have been responsible for telling others (mainly MiL's) that they have to wait outside. 

I'm thinking about using the Christmas or new year break to decorate the nursery. Nothing planned and no visitors to look after. As DH can't do it I'm thinking may do it sooner rather than later whilst I can still climb the ladders. Now we know what we are having I have a clear imagine in my head as to how I want the room. Anyone else started their nurserys yet?


----------



## penelopejones

My daughter's room will become the nursery. I designed it in gender netural colors for that reason. So it's her "big girl" room that I have to set up. I picked out the bedspread but want to maybe paint. The big task is to set up her bed--we got an Ikea bunk bed and I want to make it into a little fort kind of space with curtains on the bottom. I'm hoping she will like that. We transitioned her to a toddler bed (her crib converts to a little bed) but after a trip about a month ago she has been insisting on sleeping in her Pack 'n Play.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopefully your dd will be excited about her new room and the trip will be forgotten.


----------



## Bekah78

Pj I think your footer has got stuck with its calcs. Surely you should have less days to go than me not 100 more, lol.


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> My daughter's room will become the nursery. I designed it in gender netural colors for that reason. So it's her "big girl" room that I have to set up. I picked out the bedspread but want to maybe paint. The big task is to set up her bed--we got an Ikea bunk bed and I want to make it into a little fort kind of space with curtains on the bottom. I'm hoping she will like that. We transitioned her to a toddler bed (her crib converts to a little bed) but after a trip about a month ago she has been insisting on sleeping in her Pack 'n Play.

What bed did you get? We'd like to get a bunk. I saw Ikea hacks on Pinterest and they look awesome! I think it would be great. We are considering 1 boys bedroom and 1 play-activity room, hoping fr a good baby that loves sleeping at night. There is no rush. Baby sleeps in pach&play fr a good few months before moving into my son's crib/toddler bed... My son is still sleeping in his first bed (no rails of course) as it fits fine!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Thanks ladies. I really do hope so :)
> Had our scan this morning and we are team blue. All going well and no issues detected. Looking healthy so far. He was being awkward though. Kept using its hand to block nose pics and hiding when she tried to get the face. Decided to start kicking when legs being looked at too. Think he's camera shy, lol.

Congrats on the boy so what name will you go with now? i am glad everything was good and my baby as well does not behave well for US, she did however last one to give the thumbs up. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> I think parenting fr fathers is different all together. I don't mind it that he didn't get too involved at the baby stage, I'm pretty happy he's good now though. We have different styles, but agree on boundaries & vision. But owh... It's hard to let go & let oh be a parent without me butting in, but I realize that I have to. He'll take on his father role more and more with this baby on the way & he needs to feel capable & confident. And Finley needs to know that daddy is in charge too. It's more of an exercise fr me in letting go when OH plays with Finley. It's hard.
> 
> After birth oh will have vasectomy & we'll be more relaxed I think in our S-life. We didn't use birth control as I had quite a bit of side effects with different options. So, our S-life was distorted by counting & pulling out. Finley wasn't planned & this one was conceived a week after agreeing to try fr 1 year. I'm so looking forward to the stage of not worrying about pregnancy. I apologize fr my straightforwardness.

My OH is looking into vasectomy, trying to find a good one in our area... I think it would be better for him to get the snip them me having to go through more surgery seeing that I will have to have my bladder fixed...


----------



## Hopeful1479

I have decided to get my daughter a twin bed to start her journey in a "big girl" room. The new babies room is going to be the new nursery, which will have to be painted as before kids it was my relax room, it was painted dark I would read in there and had a spare bed set up. Now its full of toys which my daughter loves she is in for a big surprise when I take it all out and it goes in her room which is the whole upstairs. Originally we were remodeling it to be a super awesome master bedroom, but I got pregnant and it became her room. Its huge and we are finishing the bathroom this winter and she will have it all. Which is good so now the new babies room will be right next to ours so i don't have to go up and down stairs this time around. No theme as of yet, but I should get moving maybe over the holidays I have a week off the last week of the year!


----------



## Bekah78

We think it'll be Erik Terry. We've changed our minds from original middle name. Erik was the friend that passed away who was with us when DH had his accident. And terry was his fathers name who sadly died from cancer 5 years ago. He was a big supporter of our IVF journey and it's sad he's not here to see we got there in the end.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> We think it'll be Erik Terry. We've changed our minds from original middle name. Erik was the friend that passed away who was with us when DH had his accident. And terry was his fathers name who sadly died from cancer 5 years ago. He was a big supporter of our IVF journey and it's sad he's not here to see we got there in the end.

Love that your name has a real story! Erik is a lovely name!


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful1479 said:


> I have decided to get my daughter a twin bed to start her journey in a "big girl" room. The new babies room is going to be the new nursery, which will have to be painted as before kids it was my relax room, it was painted dark I would read in there and had a spare bed set up. Now its full of toys which my daughter loves she is in for a big surprise when I take it all out and it goes in her room which is the whole upstairs. Originally we were remodeling it to be a super awesome master bedroom, but I got pregnant and it became her room. Its huge and we are finishing the bathroom this winter and she will have it all. Which is good so now the new babies room will be right next to ours so i don't have to go up and down stairs this time around. No theme as of yet, but I should get moving maybe over the holidays I have a week off the last week of the year!

I'm actually thinking of convincing oh to have a smaller room fr us & the bigger room fr our boys. We don't spend much time in our room & children will spend a lot of time in their rooms, esp as they get older. Not sure if I'll be able to convince him to though.


----------



## penelopejones

We got the Ikea Kura bed. There are lots of cool hacks for it, but DH and I are not super handy with woodwork and such. 

Thanks for noticing my ticker--I never pay attention to the number, just the fruit!


----------



## Qmama79

Was thinking the Kura as well. OH would need to do the handy work though... Boys might be grown up by time he gets to it. (And I'd like him to clean up the carport first...)


----------



## Bekah78

I'm using the ticker as a countdown. Can't wait until into double figures :)


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> I'm using the ticker as a countdown. Can't wait until into double figures :)

Just what I was thinking! I must admit that I'm probably the worst stalker in BNB here. I've been reading third trimester posts with growing excitement. And I'm so happy that I'm not suffering first trimester symptoms anymore! I feel for the ladies with MS or ladies paralysed by fear of loss. Been there, done that. 
Seems I'm 23 weeks forever this week, so I can't wait fr holidays & have friends visiting and making meals and enjoying time with my OH & son!! I'm planning to do every event possible here in Vancouver. My son is 3 now & a blast! It's so much fun to see him wonder and he just says the funniest things! 

After the holidays I'll be in double figures!! Yippie, and then I'll start prepping freezer meals (stews, chicken pies, shepherds pie, soups, ...) Slowly filling it up fr the first weeks after delivery as hubbie doesn't really cook.


----------



## Bekah78

Filling the freezer sounds like a great idea. Will have to think about that too.


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL I am filling my freezer with baking at the moment.


----------



## penelopejones

A friend of mine wants to throw me a "sprinkle." I said okay as long as people don't bring gifts. I said if they want to bring something what I really need is freezer meals I can put in the crockpot. Same here--DH doesn't really cook, and I get tired of takeout.


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> A friend of mine wants to throw me a "sprinkle." I said okay as long as people don't bring gifts. I said if they want to bring something what I really need is freezer meals I can put in the crockpot. Same here--DH doesn't really cook, and I get tired of takeout.

That's a great idea: a post baby meals shower! My overenthusiastic neighbour wants to throw me a shower. Didn't have one with first and no intention of having one now. She really needs some grandchildren of her own. She is set on inviting everyone and anyone she knows (but I don't know these people!)...tried to tell her that's not my style but afraid she might do it anyway. I hope she drops the idea. Today, she gave me a jar of homemade jam ... Made in 2010! Not an expert on food safety, but not too sure about that one. What do you think?


----------



## Bekah78

Mmm not sure I'd take the risk with the jam. 

I feel the same with baby showers. Feels like you have a gathering just for gifts, doesn't sit right with me. I like the idea of getting people to help fill the freezer though as that's really useful.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> We think it'll be Erik Terry. We've changed our minds from original middle name. Erik was the friend that passed away who was with us when DH had his accident. And terry was his fathers name who sadly died from cancer 5 years ago. He was a big supporter of our IVF journey and it's sad he's not here to see we got there in the end.

Perfect name with a perfect story behind it!:flower:


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, I'm not a fan of showers, especially second showers. I'm questioning the "sprinkle" idea because I'm afraid even with a "no gift" stipulation people will still bring gifts. All my basics from my daughter were gender neutral (including blankets, sheets, swaddles, some clothing, etc.) so I really don't need anything! 

This website says homemade jam lasts for 1-2 years... so yeah, 2010 doesn't sound like a good idea! https://www.eatbydate.com/other/condiments/how-long-does-jam-last-shelf-life-expiration-date/


----------



## Qmama79

Thanks. I ditched the jar & will try the others 2015 tagged jams when I'm not pregnant anymore. 

How is everyone doing? I seem to be having a good week. Eating very healthy this week and hoping to ease of on the weight gain by not snacking on ... Cookies, breakfast cereals, chips & chocolate bars ... Problem is that I go to bed and am hungry an hour later. Luckily I'm too lazy to get up to eat. 

Xmas is approaching fast & we are catching up with many friends over the holidays! Its great. Time will fly by fr these last 2nd tri weeks! 

X


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Thanks. I ditched the jar & will try the others 2015 tagged jams when I'm not pregnant anymore.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I seem to be having a good week. Eating very healthy this week and hoping to ease of on the weight gain by not snacking on ... Cookies, breakfast cereals, chips & chocolate bars ... Problem is that I go to bed and am hungry an hour later. Luckily I'm too lazy to get up to eat.
> 
> Xmas is approaching fast & we are catching up with many friends over the holidays! Its great. Time will fly by fr these last 2nd tri weeks!
> 
> X

I am so trying to eat good but here in my office there are cookies EVERYWHERE, all kinds, people just make them and bring them in and because I am pregnant they think I need to eat more of EVERYTHING!! I have my glucose test Monday and I was aiming to beat it this time around even know the odds are against me... We had a luncheon today and of course its full of amazing pastas and what not. I hate being pregnant around the holidays!!! So maybe I am better off failing my glucose test and goingon the diabetic diet for the rest of my time :(.


----------



## allforthegirl

I just don't seem have enough room to eat right now. I'm also not as hungry anymore because of the space restrictions. I'm thankful as I don't need to gain over 6.5 lbs a month. If I eat too much I'm in pain. I even have tons of baking at home right now.


----------



## penelopejones

I've been baking up a storm but saving it all for when my family comes for a week. 

I did make up a big batch of Chex Mix and gees that stuff is addictive! 

For regular meals I feel like I can't eat much but then I often end up having a snack later on. And I'm still feeling tired so sometimes I end up grabbing something sugary for a boost in the afternoon. 

My 2 year old has decided she is over naps so it makes for a long day when I'm home with her. I still make her go to her room for quiet time but it is almost more exhausting to deal with her. She insists on sleeping in her pack n play (has since our trip to Canada in October), and during her naps she now routinely takes out the mattress and throws it on the floor, takes off her pants and diaper, and ends up standing in the pack n' play with no base in it and screaming. Or she poops her pants. Has anyone gone through this? I'm really hoping those naps will come back, especially for when the baby is born!


----------



## Qmama79

I can't bake to save my life, but I blame it on the oven instead. 

I don't think I eat less now, but my ribcage feels pretty compressed when I sit. 

PenelopeJones: 
I would get rid of the pack&play. It might take a couple of days fr her to forget, but toddlers live a lot more in the moment then we do. Pack it away when she doesn't see and tell her Santa needed it .... make something up...

I'm not dealing with nap-terrors, but here are some tips. 
Active mornings (playgroups, outdoor play!!!, play dates, ...) I go out between 9-11 every day. 
Create after lunch a little routine of reading a book, going potty, closing the curtains. I used to always say: its nap time fr yr feet & toes, nap time fr your eyes & nose, naptime fr yr ears & lips...let me kiss yr fingertips. 
Be explicit. I don't say to go to sleep. I ask to stay in bed. Or to put your head on your pillow & close your eyes. It's easier fr tods to understand that. 
When my boy really plays up, I tell him that I will take away his dodi (soother) or his panda if he comes out of bed.. And I follow through...which inevitably leads to more upset & meltdowns. I always force myself to let him protest & cry at least 5 full mins. Then I go in very calm and tell him he can have it back if he stays in bed. That usually works & he's exhausted himself to the point where he's knackered. Luckily it doesn't happen often anymore. 

When my boy skips his nap (preschool 3 afternoons), he's tired by about 6(first meltdowns). Goes to bed 6.30-7.00 ish. With a nap he goes to bed around 8. He always sleeps till around 7.30am. If he goes down fr nap, he still sleeps 2-3 hours. (Heaven!!). 
How does yr little girl sleep? How long does she normally nap?

Hopeful: 
Just fib at work & tell them you've got the GD & can't have all those goodies!!


----------



## Bekah78

A few weeks behind you guys but getting full quicker here these days too. I'm getting through the day by snacking. Lots of fruit etc. Dim sum lunches etc. Thankfully still can't get enough fruit so nice and easy to cater for. 

Can't wait for Christmas now. A few days doing zilch is exactly what I need. 

Hope you're all doing ok!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mmm chex mix is really good....I am going to make some caramel corn with the popcorn twists, so addicting. I am not making it until the last couple of days or I will eat it all.

As for toddler bed time refusal. Yes making them good and tired can help and with my boys too much can do the opposite. The best advise is to be consistent and don't back down. I am usually strict and will return them many many many times. But I also understand the whole not having energy for the fight.....as I rather just lay down with my LO instead of getting him to nap by himself....he is 22 months and I thought he would be our last....I enjoy cuddling with him....soon it will be me laying on our bed as he is screaming in his crib. i just don't have time for that right now as we need time. But I do agree also with the removal of the the pack n' play. Good luck with it all. not an easy thing to do while pg.

So we have a birthday party this weekend, and then I am holding xmas eve and xmas supper at my house so I am feeling just a tad bit over whelmed with all the things I need to accomplish as i still have some crafting I need to finish as people have ordered from me for their xmas presents. I am going to have to get my boys really involved in the cleaning and my dh is going to have to step it up too.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: you've got a lot on your plate! Promise yourself that you'll take a few days where you'll just rest and recover a bit from the hectic days! This might be your usual busy-ness, but don't wear yourself out too much and get caught out with colds & viruses in your last trimester. Your little guys are bound to get sniffles in the winter months & I wld hope you can be spared! Xx


----------



## Qmama79

105 days to go ... In my mind it'll be less than 100 really. I know no pregnancy is alike, but can't imagine going all the way to 40wks. It's going to be though if I do. 
I'm waiting with GD test till after the holidays, just in case it wld turn out positive. Clinic told me to go between 24 & 28 weeks, so I'll go in the beginning of January. After meals & our 2 birthdays (OH & I)! That way I'll squeeze in a nice worryfree meal & dessert with my hubbie!


----------



## allforthegirl

I definitely will try and not be over worked. I have been doing all the pre cleaning and planning so that it isn't too hectic for me or anyone for that matter.


----------



## Bekah78

Finished work today for a week and a half. Helping hubby though so in work with him for 4 days but far less stress than being at my work. 

Managed to get the last of my Christmas shopping today. Still some cards to write but a lot of them posted today. So behind this year!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the nap tips everyone! Until now she has been a great napper (at least after a rough first few months... she was a reflux baby and I did a lot of work getting her to learn to fall asleep on her own. By about 5 months, though, I could do my little nap routine with her and then just put her down and walk away. She started sleeping through the night at around 8 months and for a while it has been great. She was taking a nice 2-3 hour nap every afternoon in her crib and then sleeping through from 7:30 at night or so until 7:30 a.m. until just before her 2nd birthday. Then she climbed out of her crib so we had to take her crib away. That's when the trouble started. For a while she slept at night in her toddler bed just fine, but naps were trouble. I guess I'm so used to just putting her down that I don't have any tools. So I would just put her down and leave, and then eventually either she would fall asleep on the floor or not nap at all, in which case I move her bedtime up to 6:30 and she sleeps until about 7. 

I guess what I need to do is take the pack 'n play away and put her in the toddler bed for naps and bedtime, and keep putting her back in when she gets out, huh? Or checking every 5 minutes. I think bedtime will be fine--once it is dark she doesn't get out of bed. 

The funny thing is she won't nap in the car anymore either. During our trip she fell asleep just once in the car--yesterday at 4:30 in the afternoon! She used to fall asleep in the car at her regular naptimes, but not anymore. 

I know 12 hours of sleep is on the low end of what a toddler needs, so I'd like to reinstate the nap if I can. She naps fine at school on a cot.


----------



## penelopejones

It worked! Thanks for the advice on naps, ladies! 

Today I started our nap routine early, at 12:15. I took down the pack 'n play and we read books in her bed (I usually read to her in a chair), and then I spent about 20 minutes putting her back down. She tried getting hyper (jumping up and down, throwing her stuffed animals around), but with some persistence DD is now taking a nap! Hooray! I guess I was misinterpreting her hyper signs as not being tired, but really, she was testing my boundaries and trying to see what she could get away with.


----------



## Bekah78

That's great. Hope this gives you a break too.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome glad you were able to get her to nap. Our children will try to test us for ever I swear!! Good for you for being consistent!! Good mommy work!


----------



## Qmama79

Great to hear you booked progress! Sounds like she's doing a good job at being two & you did great too! I hope she settles into a routine again soon. 

Isn't it lovely when they sleep through the nights? I'll miss that the most when little monkey arrives. I dread the lack of sleep...


----------



## allforthegirl

I need sleep.....I don't do well when I don't sleep. If I am not in bed before 10pm (usually up around 7am) I can tell that my patience is very thin and I cry way more often. I will be taking a nap today too. Maybe not the usual 2 hrs that my LO naps for but at least an hour. I had troubles getting out of bed this morning, most likely just because I haven't worked in awhile.


----------



## penelopejones

Sleep deprivation is just the worst. I'm not looking forward to that again. 

Total nap failure today. We were driving home from brunch with DH's parents when DD nodded off at 12:30. I thought I could move her up to her bed--she stayed asleep and drowsy until I put her down. Then once I took her shoes and coat off she asked for her blankie and was quiet for a bit. 15 minutes later I heard her up in her room talking--she was out of her bed reading a book. I tried for over 45 minutes to put her back in her bed, get her to lie down, etc. but she just got more and more hyper. Then I tried rocking her to sleep because I knew she needed the nap, but everytime she started to drift off she'd lurch herself awake and start crying or screaming "no, no, no." Or asking to be put into pajamas. Or for milk. Sigh. I guess I can't miss that nap window by even 5 minutes or I'm toast. 

Anyway, I'm hoping for an easy baby next time but I'm not holding my breath. Apparently my husband was the kind of baby that would fall asleep anywhere, anytime, and stay asleep. Definitely not what my daughter is like!


----------



## Qmama79

If I believe my MIL then my OH NEVER had tantrums & it didn't hurt to deliver him in the slightest & she was back to preprego weight as soon as the full 2 hour labor was over! Thank G... They put babies in a separate room in the hospital in those days, so she could sleep after such hard work...

Those good old days ... Where memories have faded ... In fact, there seems to be a complete amnesia fr any 'negative' behaviour that my OH displayed in his youth. He was a little angel. (And then I talk to his father & hear the truth!! Hahaha! ). It drives me mad!

Take the granny memories with a grain of salt...Soon, you won't remember either!


----------



## Bekah78

Another MiL who thinks her son was perfect and could do no wrong. Shocker lol. 

Bit of a panic here through the night. Woke up in a lot of pain. Went to the bathroom and it just got worse. Felt I was going to faint with the pain then started being sick. Happened a couple of time then stomach got upset. I started to worry I was going into premature labour but I put my sensible head on and noted no waters broken and no signs of plug coming away. Was horrid though. Hoping just a 24 hour bug.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my MIL doesn't think he is could do no wrong......BUT......she has a very strange fascination with him....the way she talks about how good looking he is and how he should model, and wear all these GQ, Calvin Klein type clothing, or how well he would be doing this or that, blah blah blah.....just weirds me right out.....I love the man and do talk about how sexy he is, from time to time......she is way overboard. Just have never heard a mother talk about their son so sexually before. :shock:

Bekah ~ that sounds horrible. I get that sometimes when I get a really bad indigestion attack. it is scary when we are in that much pain. I hope you feel better very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Oh my. Your mil sounds unique. Think I'd be creeped out if my mil slow about my DH like that. 

Thank you. Do feel better now, just a bit tender around the stomach. Hope I don't get that too often as is very unpleasant.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Oh my. Your mil sounds unique. Think I'd be creeped out if my mil slow about my DH like that.
> 
> Thank you. Do feel better now, just a bit tender around the stomach. Hope I don't get that too often as is very unpleasant.

For me taking Zantac helps.


----------



## Bekah78

Not heard of Zantac. Will look for it though. Thanks!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hello ladies, sorry I have been MIA work has been crazy and I am trying to wrap up some projects and things by year end as i am off the last week of the year... I am on day 54 of my "cold".... I have the worst sinus congestion which causes a cough. I have been tested for everything under the damn sun and it comes back negative so pregnancy it is. I am so upset, I did not know a person could blow out so much snot in a day. I have gone through 14 boxes of tissues, vix vapo, I have tired all the medications i am allowed and have now given up. I use the neti pot but its only temporary relief. I am all out of things to do and now this has just become a everyday norm. I get so upset at times because I will cough so hard and I recently popped a blood vessel in my face. And my husband says to me yesterday "so how are you enjoying this pregancy?" Really? I enjoy being pregnant, I enjoy feeling the baby but when I can't get through the damn day with out peeing myself from coughing and sneezing and blowing my nose its depressing. And I go for my glucose test next week, I have already busted out my GD cook book and crap. 

On a positive note my presents are wrapped and ready to go, just a few gift cards to pick up. I hope you all are well!


----------



## Bekah78

Aww sorry hopeful. Sounds rough. At least you have wrapping up work stuff to look forward to. 

How many weeks into your pregnancy are those of you in work planning to work up to. I'm hoping to keep going for as long as possible. Maybe up to 37 or 38 weeks if doable.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful I have been suffering from the nasal plague for ever now and like you am miserable about it. I just have learnt that if it is here to stay I just need to learn to love with it. I also too pee myself all the time, I am never anywhere with out a pad!


----------



## Qmama79

I have been bragging about how wonderful I've been feeling the past few days. Well, today all my energy has been zapped out of me. We entertained yesterday and even though I didn't do a big cook up, I'm still cleaning up the kitchen today. I'm sooooo tired. I took of my tods pyjama at 1pm today!!! Seems my energy levels are either great or they are non-existant.


----------



## Qmama79

Last time I worked up until my waters broke at 36 weeks, but originally planned to continue up to 38 weeks. I think it would depend on your job whether to finish early & chill the last few weeks. You can plan to work all the way, but let your work know that you might start your prego leave 1 or 2 weeks earlier depending on your health. That sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> I have been bragging about how wonderful I've been feeling the past few days. Well, today all my energy has been zapped out of me. We entertained yesterday and even though I didn't do a big cook up, I'm still cleaning up the kitchen today. I'm sooooo tired. I took of my tods pyjama at 1pm today!!! Seems my energy levels are either great or they are non-existant.

This is me.....


----------



## penelopejones

Ah, mother in laws... mine isn't too gaga over my husband because his brother is the golden genius child and my husband was apparently the more dimwitted one. (This for a guy who got straight As all through school and finished a PharmD with perfect grades--the dimwit!). And his sleeping all the time is mainly used as evidence of how he is the "slow one." 

I'm planning to work as long as possible so that I can extend my leave after the baby is born. I figure if I go into labor at work I'll deal with it--I teach at a university that has a medical campus, so there's a hospital right there. Not the one I'm planning on delivering at, but if it's an emergency and labor seems to be going quickly I could even walk over. 

Sorry some of you have been feeling sick. I had pregnancy rhinitis with my first and it was pretty annoying to deal with--similar to what All and Hopeful are describing.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Aww sorry hopeful. Sounds rough. At least you have wrapping up work stuff to look forward to.
> 
> How many weeks into your pregnancy are those of you in work planning to work up to. I'm hoping to keep going for as long as possible. Maybe up to 37 or 38 weeks if doable.

Thank you... I am do April 9th, I plan on working from home up until the 8th which is a Friday. Fingers cross, I am taking the 12 paid weeks I get and an additional 2 of vacation which will bring me back towards the end of July. THis is if everything goes as I want it to, but we all know how that works.... How much time are you taking?


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Hopeful I have been suffering from the nasal plague for ever now and like you am miserable about it. I just have learnt that if it is here to stay I just need to learn to love with it. I also too pee myself all the time, I am never anywhere with out a pad!

I am sorry you too are going through this, its so depressing at times and not attractive at all!! Each morning I wake up and hope that its done and about 10 minutes of being up and giong I am coughing and its there in full force. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Ah, mother in laws... mine isn't too gaga over my husband because his brother is the golden genius child and my husband was apparently the more dimwitted one. (This for a guy who got straight As all through school and finished a PharmD with perfect grades--the dimwit!). And his sleeping all the time is mainly used as evidence of how he is the "slow one."
> 
> I'm planning to work as long as possible so that I can extend my leave after the baby is born. I figure if I go into labor at work I'll deal with it--I teach at a university that has a medical campus, so there's a hospital right there. Not the one I'm planning on delivering at, but if it's an emergency and labor seems to be going quickly I could even walk over.
> 
> Sorry some of you have been feeling sick. I had pregnancy rhinitis with my first and it was pretty annoying to deal with--similar to what All and Hopeful are describing.

That is good for you that you are on a cmapus which is set for medical issues, that is why I am working from home the last week as I am a operations manager at a bank and I do NOT want to be here when my water breaks!! My hospital is 10-15 away but still I would be mortified and feel really bad for whoever had to clean up after me as the cleaning staff does not speak English and is not very friendly in our building! If you don't mind me asking what do you teach at your University?


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful1479 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful I have been suffering from the nasal plague for ever now and like you am miserable about it. I just have learnt that if it is here to stay I just need to learn to love with it. I also too pee myself all the time, I am never anywhere with out a pad!
> 
> I am sorry you too are going through this, its so depressing at times and not attractive at all!! Each morning I wake up and hope that its done and about 10 minutes of being up and giong I am coughing and its there in full force. :hugs:Click to expand...

It is mean that way isn't it? Goes away just enough to think maybe just maybe, and then nope just kidding!! :gun: I have to have a box of kleenex with me where ever I go....and of course I have to wear just not any pad but a poise pad....almost diaper like.....because I have been at work blow my nose not thinking I have to pee at all and almost empty my bladder with one blow.....:nope: night time for me seems more frustrating because it feels like my nasal passages are full and then nope guess I just have swelling do to blood not mucus.... :trouble: Add that to all the other things that are making me uncomfortable is just not fun!


----------



## Qmama79

The nasal pregnancy thing sounds like a real drag! Sorry to hear that! I had a lot of allergies as a teenager & my nose was running 24/7. Gladly it all went away. But I know how annoying that is. Feeling like your head is stuck in fish bowl...

Hopeful: if working full-time fr >600hs in the past year, then you're entitled to a year paid mat leave! I cant remember what the pay out rate is. Its a percentage of yr full wage. Believe it or not, they are even considering giving people 18 months maternity leave now! They will adjust pay outs fr the extended mat leave. Canada is pretty awesome that way. I'm self employed, and didn't pay into the system, so I get nada. Fair enough though. I'm planning to reopen my daycare when baby is 6 months. My OH earns well, so its not too crippling.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry hopeful. Sounds rough. At least you have wrapping up work stuff to look forward to.
> 
> How many weeks into your pregnancy are those of you in work planning to work up to. I'm hoping to keep going for as long as possible. Maybe up to 37 or 38 weeks if doable.
> 
> Thank you... I am do April 9th, I plan on working from home up until the 8th which is a Friday. Fingers cross, I am taking the 12 paid weeks I get and an additional 2 of vacation which will bring me back towards the end of July. THis is if everything goes as I want it to, but we all know how that works.... How much time are you taking?Click to expand...

I'll be taking a full year off. We get full pay for two months then half pay for one, then down to statutory pay for the remainder up to a max of 52 weeks. Can't wait and wonder if I'll want to go back at the end of the year.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> The nasal pregnancy thing sounds like a real drag! Sorry to hear that! I had a lot of allergies as a teenager & my nose was running 24/7. Gladly it all went away. But I know how annoying that is. Feeling like your head is stuck in fish bowl...
> 
> Hopeful: if working full-time fr >600hs in the past year, then you're entitled to a year paid mat leave! I cant remember what the pay out rate is. Its a percentage of yr full wage. Believe it or not, they are even considering giving people 18 months maternity leave now! They will adjust pay outs fr the extended mat leave. Canada is pretty awesome that way. I'm self employed, and didn't pay into the system, so I get nada. Fair enough though. I'm planning to reopen my daycare when baby is 6 months. My OH earns well, so its not too crippling.

I believe the rate is 55% (maybe 65%) of our wage unless topped up by the company we work for. Though not many company's actually do it and if so for a few months at a time. I worked for Canada Post and got two months of top up. When I worked for the provincial gov and had about 6 weeks of top up, both to 95% of my wage.


----------



## penelopejones

You Canadians (and Scots) are making me jealous! I get a semester off from teaching. This time, my timing was pretty good, so I'll get some grad students to cover the last few weeks of the Spring semester, have the summer off, and then the fall semester off. So I'll go back when the baby is 8 months old. The problem is it is really hard not to do any work at all during leave, because research and scholarship keeps going. With my daughter, I got copyedits to review for a major book project the day she was born and had 2 weeks to go through them! I did them mostly with one hand while nursing or holding a sleeping newborn in the other arm. All things considered, though, I have a much better deal than a lot of others in the US who get so little time off. It's really appalling. 

I teach in an English department, but my focus is on rhetoric and professional writing.


----------



## Bekah78

We don't do badly here, but the statutory pay isn't great so many women are back in work much earlier. 

Sounds hard going having to juggle work and a newborn. You must have been exhausted. Glad your timing has worked out better this time.


----------



## Qmama79

Woke up with lower back ache & menstrual cramping. It comes in little waves every 5-6 minutes. It woke me up & is worrying me. It's not very painful, maybe 2/10 on painscale. Of course, my prenatal visit was yesterday ... I don't know how labour starts as last time I was induced with drip 2 days after water broke. I'm calling it in, but feel slightly ridiculous...


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Woke up with lower back ache & menstrual cramping. It comes in little waves every 5-6 minutes. It woke me up & is worrying me. It's not very painful, maybe 2/10 on painscale. Of course, my prenatal visit was yesterday ... I don't know how labour starts as last time I was induced with drip 2 days after water broke. I'm calling it in, but feel slightly ridiculous...

Oh know, I am sure its nothing but call in to be safe... If you can lay down get your feet up and relax do so... Keep us posted... :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> You Canadians (and Scots) are making me jealous! I get a semester off from teaching. This time, my timing was pretty good, so I'll get some grad students to cover the last few weeks of the Spring semester, have the summer off, and then the fall semester off. So I'll go back when the baby is 8 months old. The problem is it is really hard not to do any work at all during leave, because research and scholarship keeps going. With my daughter, I got copyedits to review for a major book project the day she was born and had 2 weeks to go through them! I did them mostly with one hand while nursing or holding a sleeping newborn in the other arm. All things considered, though, I have a much better deal than a lot of others in the US who get so little time off. It's really appalling.
> 
> I teach in an English department, but my focus is on rhetoric and professional writing.

You planned this very well this time good for you!! We planned ours around the seasons and my work. It was important for me to be here for first quarter, so I will be off all of 2nd and back for 3rd and 4th... I would agree with maternity leave at some US companies I don't feel as though 6 weeks is acceptable at all and 0 for others. My company is a large international bank and we get 12 full paid weeks and 14 if C-section. WHich is perfect for me as I go crazy too long at home and need adult social communication and activity!! lol


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama79 said:


> Woke up with lower back ache & menstrual cramping. It comes in little waves every 5-6 minutes. It woke me up & is worrying me. It's not very painful, maybe 2/10 on painscale. Of course, my prenatal visit was yesterday ... I don't know how labour starts as last time I was induced with drip 2 days after water broke. I'm calling it in, but feel slightly ridiculous...

Thinking of you, hope all is ok. Please let us know how you get on today after called it in. Better to be safe than sorry xx


----------



## Qmama79

I'm good. They went away as soon as the day really started. I called it in & they advised go monitor. If the got stronger or stayed on, then I could have gone in today. 

Instead of taking it easy I reorganized our living room (yes...dragging furniture) cleaned our bedroom, set up the dining room fr friends coming over in 2 days, did a load of washing, went fr a two hour hike, cooked. I'm exhausted & happy now but slightly worried I overdid it. I'm sure I'll pay fr it with a total lack of energy tomorrow. My only plan tomorrow is food shopping & watching TV. My OH will have to step up tomorrow & take our tod along.


----------



## Bekah78

That's good to hear. Don't burn yourself out doing too much.


----------



## allforthegirl

Q I have even had the period type cramping on and off for the last month maybe. They are different than the BH I get, but I do get them from time to time! Scary for sure.

Today will be busy for me. I am putting on our finger food supper and have to prep for that. I have started the stuffed mushrooms last night, so I just need to put it into the oven. The mussels and the veggies can be made closer to the event. I have dessert for tomorrow to make, and then sit back enjoy the food, then wrap Santa gifts tonight. We were going to do it last night, but DH and I got in an argument, of course, and talked it out until 11pm which is already and hour past my late bed time. :haha:

I am sure that I won't be able to check in until tomorrow or next day so want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas
:xmas1::xmas3::xmas5::xmas7::xmas11::xmas13::xmas15::xmas17::xmas19::xmas21::xmas23::xmas22::xmas20::xmas18::xmas16::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas2:
(for all the good and bad this season)


----------



## Hopeful1479

Just wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and very Happy New Year!! Not sure how much I will be on over the next week as i am on vacation!! I hope you all enjoy your families and can relax.... :hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Merry Christmas ladies. 
I'm making the most of this being our last Christmas just the two of us and having a quiet one. Hope you all have a fabulous time how ever you're celebrating.


----------



## Qmama79

To all you lovely ladies! Enjoy the Xmas spirit & food over the holidays. Wishing you an awesome 2016 with the new family addition. May all our babies have a super relaxed temperament, a healthy appetite & a knack for falling asleep at the right times! 
Xxx

--can't believe it's Christmas already!--


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Q I have even had the period type cramping on and off for the last month maybe. They are different than the BH I get, but I do get them from time to time! Scary for sure.
> 
> I am sure that I won't be able to check in until tomorrow or next day so want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas
> :xmas1::xmas3::xmas5::xmas7::xmas11::xmas13::xmas15::xmas17::xmas19::xmas21::xmas23::xmas22::xmas20::xmas18::xmas16::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas2:
> (for all the good and bad this season)

Thanks fr letting me know. That was exactly it! Waves of bachache & period cramping. Very happy there's no sign of if today anymore!


----------



## Qmama79

Hey ladies! I hope you all got through the Xmas days. I had it all planned out & hosted a boxing day event with fingerfoods. It went well, but oh boy... Prepping homemade appetizers fr 12 people required more time then I thought. Of course my OH only job was watching our toddler, which seemed to be a tad too hard!!! 
Then my OH invited friends the day after fr another meal...and forgot to tell me in advance. It all went well & was fun. But I'm tired & ready to sleep all day. 
Today I'm left with a pile of dishes & messy house. And I can't ask oh to give me a hand as its his birthday. It'll have to wait! 

How have your holidays been so far? Are you all feeling well?


----------



## Bekah78

That sounds exhausting Qmama! 

Relaxing Christmas here. We had no staff on for a couple days, so it was nice just being the two of us here. Gave me the opportunity to hit the sales, mainly online, to order loads of baby stuff. Managed to get the majority of the large items needed and quite a few small bits and pieces, whilst saving a fair bit. Buying baby stuff can be so addictive though, but guess with it being our first and having taken so long to get our BFP it's bound to be exciting. 

Plan is to get the nursery painted this week before furniture arrives on the 5th.


----------



## allforthegirl

Christmas went off so well. I was very prepared and even made a time line on Christmas eve for when all things need to in the oven and when things needed to be prepared. It helped my DH get a sense of what was left and he was a tropper and did such good job helping out. This is not normally him, so I was proud of him! The boys and family enjoyed themselves. Played card games and a board game with the great-grandparents, which they really enjoyed. So even though I was going going going like Qmama I felt it went smoothly. Though I also had more helping hands than Q, so I think that helped me be not so tired at the end of the day. The perks of having a big family.

I do have to say that the month went way too fast.

Bekah shopping for your first is very exciting. I have everything for this one so I am not really shopping at all. I will just be washing his stuff beginning of feb, getting the hospital bag ready and that is about it.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah, its great shopping fr baby. All the research fr prams, carseats, cribs, etc... So much fun! I've held on onto a lot of stuff from my first, so there'll be no need fr much. Did pick up a breastfeeding pillow, an excersaucer, new glass Brown's feeding bottles & ordered Hipp formula. All on sale or second hand so far. Oh and euhm...we lost our changing table...simply couldn't find it anywhere, so we pinched one from a Facebook swap site. I think I'm done now. 

Allfrthegirl, nice that it all went smoothly! No doubt you're an expert in getting organized! I'm just hoping January will come & go as fast as December did! 

Hopeful, where did you go on holiday? I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama I wouldn't say expert....I just have a ton of helpers to get everything done!!!:hugs: I have a friend that said "well that is one of the great benefits to having a kid farm!" :haha: I lmao at that!

In my experience going in to the 3rd tri. it starts to slow right down. I just hope that isn't in January, and starts to happen more at the end of Feb.


----------



## Qmama79

Luckily February is a short month!


----------



## Bekah78

I'm hearing mixed stories about the third tri. Some are saying it drags and others that baby will be here before we know it. Hoping for the later!!


----------



## Bekah78

Happy New Year ladies. Hope you're all doing ok. 

Spent the last day and a half decorating the nursery. Walls darker than I wanted (DH went for the paint) but I can use accessories and lots of pictures in white frames on the walls to break it up a bit.


----------



## penelopejones

What color did you paint the nursery, Bekah? 

Glad Christmas went well for everyone. My family left on the 1st and a week was kind of a long time for them to be there. I get along well with my sister and her husband but my mom can be rather bossy and grating... 

I've got most of the stuff I need so not much shopping for me, besides boy clothing. I am wondering whether to get a double stroller, but they all look so big and bulky. The problem is my toddler is a handful if I take her anywhere without a stroller. Even now, it's a problem because she will sometimes flop on the floor when I'm trying to walk with her. So I think with 2 I'll need something. 

I do have to rearrange rooms. I decided to put the baby in the now-guest room and keep DD in her room, but that means I need to update her room and move the more babyish/nursery decorations to the new baby's room. And move the crib to the new nursery. His room will be on the back side of the house and I think it will be quieter for him. The neighbor kids have started playing basketball and their driveway is right by DD's room, so I think it is better to put the nursery in the quieter corner. I'm thinking it would be nice to paint both rooms but we'll see if I get around to that.


----------



## Qmama79

We're thinking about our rooms too. We might move our son to another room & get him a big bed and the baby can get his crib in F's current room, which is smaller. The plan is later on to gave the boys sleeping in 1 room & toys in the other room until they're preteens. Then they can have each their own room & we can use playroom as guestroom until then.


----------



## Qmama79

Last two days I'm having so many Braxton-Hicks contractions. As soon as I walk 2 minutes, it kicks in & belly stays rock hard until i stop walking & rest. It's now accompanied with menstrual type back pain & cramping in front. I've tried resting today, but am terrible at just sitting or lying down. There is always something to do. Going to send out oh with son tomorrow and just lie down. It's my birthday tomorrow, but i feel that I'm not up to much. It's worrying me now, so I'm calling to be seen on Monday to check if things aren't going too fast.


----------



## Bekah78

I've done it grey and white. Will be using orange as the accent colour. The furniture set is white. The sofa is cream but I plan to put some grey throws over it with orange cushions.


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama. Getting checked out sounds like a good idea. Any chance of you taking it easy for a couple days? Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Last two days I'm having so many Braxton-Hicks contractions. As soon as I walk 2 minutes, it kicks in & belly stays rock hard until i stop walking & rest. It's now accompanied with menstrual type back pain & cramping in front. I've tried resting today, but am terrible at just sitting or lying down. There is always something to do. Going to send out oh with son tomorrow and just lie down. It's my birthday tomorrow, but i feel that I'm not up to much. It's worrying me now, so I'm calling to be seen on Monday to check if things aren't going too fast.

Are you good at drinking enough water? Are they happening any time other than when you are up and moving around? And yes you need to sit down and put your feet up more often. I know I am probably the last person that should tell you this, because I can do the same thing. :haha::winkwink: But have a movie marathon, sit on the couch and just relax.


----------



## penelopejones

Q, is it early for Braxon Hicks? I never had them with my daughter so I don't really know about them.... Hope everything is okay. 

Bekah, those colors sound nice! 

It is hard to sit down and relax, that's for sure. My house is a mess from having guests all week, and DH and I spent the day taking down decorations (and we still aren't done).


----------



## allforthegirl

Braxton hicks can start earlier and earlier with each consecutive pg. It is different for everyone.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Happy new year ladies, I hope everyone is doing and feeling well. Its my first day back to work since the 24th and UGH. 3 months to go until baby and maternity leave just thinking about it makes me a bit scared. I see everyone talking about preparing babies room... Emery's room was easy for me I used pink, green, yellow and did an owl theme, it was fun and bright. So I didn't know what to do for this little girl until at Christmas my sister asked me if I wanted my nieces baby room stuff which is a light purple and dragon flies. Which now saves me on bedding and decorations so that makes my life easier. But we still can not agree on a name. I get my glucoese test results today at my appointment, which they had me do the 2 hour test this time around which I am hoping I pass but chances are slim, so happy birthday to me... Going on a diabetic diet for the next 3 months makes me sad...


----------



## Hopeful1479

What is everyone's due date, now that we are all heading to the 3 tri or are already there just want to know who is up first!!

April 9th


----------



## allforthegirl

Doing ok here....though I am a bit emotional today. :sad1:

Things are going a bit fast over here. 2 week appt are starting for me this month. Then my Z will be turing 2 on Feb 9, then my birthday is the 15th. and then baby watch for me. As my beautiful is due March 17th. (13th if you go by the dating scan, but my Dr isn't changing it as "baby will come when he wants to") So I guess I may be first, as long as no body ends up going early!! (heaven forbids)


----------



## Bekah78

Hope you're results come back ok Hopeful. 

I'm due on the 21st of April.


----------



## penelopejones

I'm due April 15. 

No name here, either. With dd we waited until she was born to name her, and we hadn't really settled on anything for sure. We did have a front runner though. This time I don't know. We aren't really agreeing on many names at all, and I don't LOVE the ones we do agree on. DH never really seems that into discussing it, and then he'll randomly suggest something. His latest suggestionw as Roman which I don't really like.


----------



## Qmama79

My Braxton-Hicks eased of & so did the menstrual cramping. Looks like I might have an irritable uterus. Doc was able to put mind at ease a bit and seems all is ok. She told me what to watch fr & when to come in. 
Hopeful: I hope you passed glucose test. Going to do it this week. I don't think I wld mind a stricter diet as I've been pretty naughty with sweets the last few days. 

I have a naming postponing husband as well. He avoids the naming subject, but agreed to have a shortlist done by February. That's at least something. With Finley I was in hospital when we decided on the name. I don't want that again. I told him that he can pick a name of my shortlist if push comes to shove (3 names, but 1 that's my favorite). I'm not going to dig into naming websites while in labour. Allfrthegirl: I love that you have the naming part done! I like Declan. 

Due date fr this lad is April 1, but consistently measured a week ahead.


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Doing ok here....though I am a bit emotional today. :sad1:
> 
> Things are going a bit fast over here. 2 week appt are starting for me this month. Then my Z will be turing 2 on Feb 9, then my birthday is the 15th. and then baby watch for me. As my beautiful is due March 17th. (13th if you go by the dating scan, but my Dr isn't changing it as "baby will come when he wants to") So I guess I may be first, as long as no body ends up going early!! (heaven forbids)

Looks like you have a full packed February!! My husband would be super excited if our baby was due on St. Patrick's Day as he is Irish... I feel as though our pregnancies in the beginning drag and then all of a sudden BOOM time is moving... I can't believe how the time has now been moving 2 weeks 3rd tri and I have nothing done...

How are you feeling? Are you kids excited for a little brother? :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Hope you're results come back ok Hopeful.
> 
> I'm due on the 21st of April.

I failed :cry:... At least I knew it was a very possible outcome and I was prepared. I passed hour 1 and failed hour 2 but only by 10 points which requires me to follow the diabetic protocol. So my diabetic diet starts Thursday until I give birth...


----------



## allforthegirl

It was extremely important for me to pick a name right away. As I had some very bad gender disappointment I needed it to start bonding with him. So DH and I sat down and made a strict list of what we didn't want, which no names starting with any of the same consonants with boys now, and since there is a bit of similarity to the endings of their names (on or er) we would want to stay with that. So that widdled it down a lot for us. Then when i saw Declan it was perfect! Believe me it hasn't always been this easy. With my previous husband we argued relentlessly about names. Mason was nameless for about five days!! Jackson was argued about too. He wanted the name and I did not.....he just kept at me and I finally gave in.


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> I'm due April 15.
> 
> No name here, either. With dd we waited until she was born to name her, and we hadn't really settled on anything for sure. We did have a front runner though. This time I don't know. We aren't really agreeing on many names at all, and I don't LOVE the ones we do agree on. DH never really seems that into discussing it, and then he'll randomly suggest something. His latest suggestionw as Roman which I don't really like.

We are the same way, so I know how it is... He will randomly say a name and I can relate it to something in my past or a kid at gymnastics or friends there is always something... He really likes dead republican presidents, Kennedy, Reagan, Madison etc... NOT ME!! So I think the name will end up being a game day decision...:shrug:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> My Braxton-Hicks eased of & so did the menstrual cramping. Looks like I might have an irritable uterus. Doc was able to put mind at ease a bit and seems all is ok. She told me what to watch fr & when to come in.
> Hopeful: I hope you passed glucose test. Going to do it this week. I don't think I wld mind a stricter diet as I've been pretty naughty with sweets the last few days.
> 
> I have a naming postponing husband as well. He avoids the naming subject, but agreed to have a shortlist done by February. That's at least something. With Finley I was in hospital when we decided on the name. I don't want that again. I told him that he can pick a name of my shortlist if push comes to shove (3 names, but 1 that's my favorite). I'm not going to dig into naming websites while in labour. Allfrthegirl: I love that you have the naming part done! I like Declan.
> 
> Due date fr this lad is April 1, but consistently measured a week ahead.

FAILED... but I am ok with it I too could stand to be a better eater the last 3 months as I plan on waiting this one out unlike last time I requested an induction because of work stress and winter coming... We each have a short list but I dislike all his and he kind of is on the fence with mine... 

Everly
Delaney
Willow
Aurora

An April fools baby!! Were you late/early with others?


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> It was extremely important for me to pick a name right away. As I had some very bad gender disappointment I needed it to start bonding with him. So DH and I sat down and made a strict list of what we didn't want, which no names starting with any of the same consonants with boys now, and since there is a bit of similarity to the endings of their names (on or er) we would want to stay with that. So that widdled it down a lot for us. Then when i saw Declan it was perfect! Believe me it hasn't always been this easy. With my previous husband we argued relentlessly about names. Mason was nameless for about five days!! Jackson was argued about too. He wanted the name and I did not.....he just kept at me and I finally gave in.

I LOVE Declan, that is a beautiful name and I like that you straight away picked it and bonded!! We have agreed to take an extended break in the naming game. My husband said if by April we can't agree we will take each of our lists and put the names in a hat and draw, that will not happen...


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful1479 said:


> Looks like you have a full packed February!! My husband would be super excited if our baby was due on St. Patrick's Day as he is Irish... I feel as though our pregnancies in the beginning drag and then all of a sudden BOOM time is moving... I can't believe how the time has now been moving 2 weeks 3rd tri and I have nothing done...
> 
> How are you feeling? Are you kids excited for a little brother? :hugs:

It will definitely help make the time go by faster that is for sure. My DH thinks it is neat that we are due then and picked an Irish name. 

My boys are excited but not overly. My oldest had a better reaction this time compared to last time, but that is because he has bonded a lot with Zander. They are two peas in a pod lately. The most excited one was jackson but I think that is more because he subconsciously knows he won't be the middle child anymore. Ethan likes to hug my belly and say he loves Declan it is very cute. Z I am not sure understands fully other than he knows we talk about there being a baby in my belly.

I am sorry you failed your test. :sad1:


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful: I love the name Everly and Willow. Too bad yr OH isn't into it. Sorry you failed your test. You can look at it as your new year's resolution diet! Take care. 

My first born was born at 36 wks & had a hard time getting going with feeding...At 3 now, he's still underweight & small. Food has just never been a priority fr my little lad. It's hard fr me to even imagine going all through to 40 weeks. There was no explanation fr broken waters, which makes me a bit jumpy now with aches & pains. I don't have problems right now and I'm grateful. No sign of irritated uterus or BH today. 

Allfrthegirl: didn't realize Declan's due on St Patrick's day. Would be great if you deliver then, because then there will always be a party to go to when he's older! Nice that your boys share excitement.


----------



## allforthegirl

An irritable uterus is no fun!! I have had one to varying degrees with every child after #1. It can be very stressful when baby is preterm still.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're results come back ok Hopeful.
> 
> I'm due on the 21st of April.
> 
> I failed :cry:... At least I knew it was a very possible outcome and I was prepared. I passed hour 1 and failed hour 2 but only by 10 points which requires me to follow the diabetic protocol. So my diabetic diet starts Thursday until I give birth...Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hope the months pass quickly for you. 

What did the test involve? I've got mine on the 27th. I have a diabetic sister and nephew so automatically get tested.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Hopeful1479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you're results come back ok Hopeful.
> 
> I'm due on the 21st of April.
> 
> I failed :cry:... At least I knew it was a very possible outcome and I was prepared. I passed hour 1 and failed hour 2 but only by 10 points which requires me to follow the diabetic protocol. So my diabetic diet starts Thursday until I give birth...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Hope the months pass quickly for you.
> 
> What did the test involve? I've got mine on the 27th. I have a diabetic sister and nephew so automatically get tested.Click to expand...

My test was the 2 hour one... I had to fast the night before, went in they drew blood. I had 5 minutes to drink the horrible sugar drink. After an hour they drew more blood, then after another hour.... So I passed the first hour and failed the second but only by 10 points which just puts me passed borderline so I have to follow the diabetic guidelines. I have to test my blood 3 times a day and maintain a certain diet... I was prepared for it and the diet will be good for me keep me at a good weight!!


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds a bit of a hassle but guess it's better to know and be able to do something about it.


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry about the diabetes test, Hopeful. That sucks but like you say, eating well is good. I have mine tomorrow and am a little worried. Here we do an initial test (one hour) and then you have to do the fasting test if you fail. I've eaten so much junk over the holidays, so I'm a bit worried. Did you have GD with your first? 

I love all those names - especially Willow and Aurora. (I also like Willa as a variation or nickname). 

Glad I'm not the only one in name limbo! It's so hard. Declan is great, and I like Zander too. Here's our sort of list, with ones DH grudgingly says "OK" to: 

Benedict
Elliot
Franklin (DH doesn't like but DD likes "Frankie") 
Xavier (dh says maybe)
Sebastian (dh says maybe, I think? He also changes his mind a lot... ) 

Some of the names I like are more out there so I don't think there's a chance DH would go for them: Darwin, Finnegan, Garrison, Gallagher, Calloway, Callahan, Gulliver, Rupert, Felix, Peter, August or Augusten. He doesn't like the first few because he is opposed to last names as first names. 

His suggestions have included: 

Cam 
Roman
Tristan
John
Jack (a family name that has already been used by someone else in the family) 

Any ideas on names we might both like?


----------



## Qmama79

28 weeks today! I can't believe it! Third trimester is here! 

Penelope: I'm sure you'll find one to agree on. Your selection is pretty eclectic. Suggest even the ones you think he won't consider. My OH still tells me that Finley is NOT a unisex name!! He doesn't like unisex names. The only name so far that he's considering is Quinn...another unisex name!! It's my favorite. 

I was wondering how you ladies are carrying? I'm carrying all in front and low. I feel little turtle hardly ever above my belly button. I'm now about the size I was when I delivered Finley. And people this week have all been flabbergasted when I tell them I'm due April 1. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama i am carrying out and high...as my ribs are not happy and neither is my back. I have been about the size I was just before delivering with my last. Here is a pic from just after christmas.....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=919366&d=1451143707

I feel a lot bigger today will have post a pic soon!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Sorry about the diabetes test, Hopeful. That sucks but like you say, eating well is good. I have mine tomorrow and am a little worried. Here we do an initial test (one hour) and then you have to do the fasting test if you fail. I've eaten so much junk over the holidays, so I'm a bit worried. Did you have GD with your first?
> 
> I love all those names - especially Willow and Aurora. (I also like Willa as a variation or nickname).
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one in name limbo! It's so hard. Declan is great, and I like Zander too. Here's our sort of list, with ones DH grudgingly says "OK" to:
> 
> Benedict
> Elliot
> Franklin (DH doesn't like but DD likes "Frankie")
> Xavier (dh says maybe)
> Sebastian (dh says maybe, I think? He also changes his mind a lot... )
> 
> Some of the names I like are more out there so I don't think there's a chance DH would go for them: Darwin, Finnegan, Garrison, Gallagher, Calloway, Callahan, Gulliver, Rupert, Felix, Peter, August or Augusten. He doesn't like the first few because he is opposed to last names as first names.
> 
> His suggestions have included:
> 
> Cam
> Roman
> Tristan
> John
> Jack (a family name that has already been used by someone else in the family)
> 
> Any ideas on names we might both like?

I LOVE: Benedict, Elliot, Xavier, Tristan, Finnegan, Gulliver and Calloway.... Most of these were on my list if I was having a boy!!! I can't wait to hear what you decide on!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Here is my today.


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Sorry about the diabetes test, Hopeful. That sucks but like you say, eating well is good. I have mine tomorrow and am a little worried. Here we do an initial test (one hour) and then you have to do the fasting test if you fail. I've eaten so much junk over the holidays, so I'm a bit worried. Did you have GD with your first?
> 
> I love all those names - especially Willow and Aurora. (I also like Willa as a variation or nickname).
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one in name limbo! It's so hard. Declan is great, and I like Zander too. Here's our sort of list, with ones DH grudgingly says "OK" to:
> 
> Benedict
> Elliot
> Franklin (DH doesn't like but DD likes "Frankie")
> Xavier (dh says maybe)
> Sebastian (dh says maybe, I think? He also changes his mind a lot... )
> 
> Some of the names I like are more out there so I don't think there's a chance DH would go for them: Darwin, Finnegan, Garrison, Gallagher, Calloway, Callahan, Gulliver, Rupert, Felix, Peter, August or Augusten. He doesn't like the first few because he is opposed to last names as first names.
> 
> His suggestions have included:
> 
> Cam
> Roman
> Tristan
> John
> Jack (a family name that has already been used by someone else in the family)
> 
> Any ideas on names we might both like?

Sorry I was so wrapped up in your names I forgot to answer your question.... yes I had GD with Emery, my sister also had it with all 3 of her girls.... :growlmad:


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> 28 weeks today! I can't believe it! Third trimester is here!
> 
> Penelope: I'm sure you'll find one to agree on. Your selection is pretty eclectic. Suggest even the ones you think he won't consider. My OH still tells me that Finley is NOT a unisex name!! He doesn't like unisex names. The only name so far that he's considering is Quinn...another unisex name!! It's my favorite.
> 
> I was wondering how you ladies are carrying? I'm carrying all in front and low. I feel little turtle hardly ever above my belly button. I'm now about the size I was when I delivered Finley. And people this week have all been flabbergasted when I tell them I'm due April 1. I'll post a pic tomorrow.

Happy 3rd trimester!! I am 27 weeks tomorrow!! I feel now time is going too fast and I am not as prepared as I was the first time!! I love Quinn, its on my list as well and my husband says "maybe", he likes Quinlinn and I am not good with that!


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Here is my today.
> 
> View attachment 921488

You look fantastic!! I will try to get a pic, I feel as though I am carrying low and she beats on my bladder and pelvis daily.....


----------



## Bekah78

Picture taken this Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Picture taken this Tuesday.

You look so cute!! So tiny yet.


----------



## Bekah78

Aww thanks. I feel huge. I only 5ft1" and small boned so very petite. Think I'll be quite unbalanced soon. 

Your tattoo is perfectly placed. Any further forward and it may have stretched out of shape lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Aww thanks. I feel huge. I only 5ft1" and small boned so very petite. Think I'll be quite unbalanced soon.
> 
> Your tattoo is perfectly placed. Any further forward and it may have stretched out of shape lol.

I too am only 5'1" 

Thank you! I love my tattoo, I do have two others that are on my lower belly that stretch but thankfully I have had no stretch marks on them, and I don't think i will this time either as long as I don't get too horribly huge this time around..


----------



## Qmama79

Very cute! Am loving the pictures! Mines taken today. 28+ weeks. 

I'm 1.60m, so pretty petite as well. Hence carrying outward. I'm not really low on the picture, but little one is always fidgeting under the button belly.
Glad to see your bellies are pretty similar. I'm tired of seeing women that are further along and carry completely different (round or some just tall and baby can hide).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160108_122726743.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20160108_122943.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## penelopejones

You guys are all so petite! I'm 5'8" and have a long torso so I'm carrying kind of high and flattish. This photo was from last week. I'm measuring on track but my midwife said I'll look smaller because my torso is so long. Lots of room for baby to stretch out, I guess!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151225_231409369.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Qmama i am carrying out and high...as my ribs are not happy and neither is my back. I have been about the size I was just before delivering with my last. Here is a pic from just after christmas.....
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=919366&d=1451143707
> 
> I feel a lot bigger today will have post a pic soon!!

I didn't realize that one of the pics is from 2014!! Indeed, you're same size. Let's hope our babies now can grow while our bellies are staying more or less the same. I avoided stretch marks last time, but not too sure I can this time!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama yeah sorry, the other one is at 39-40 weeks with my last so I am feeling very large.

You all look great!! But yes us short ladies do seem to stick out tons. Penelope I still think you bump is very cute. Would have been nice have a smaller belly


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks! This is my picture from my first pregnancy at 25 weeks--I think my boobs were bigger that time (with a girl). I referred to this as my "egg on legs" stage. 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend! I managed a nap today while DD was sleeping but I'm starting to get the supersonic mommy hearing... I kept thinking I heard her waking up and talking, so I'd wake up, but it was actually either nothing or kids playing outside or something. Anyone else have this? I remember after my daughter was born I felt like I could hear a pin drop anywhere in the house.
 



Attached Files:







eggonlegs.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had that for ever!! It has slowly just been a bit better, but who knows it may come back full throttle. Though since my LO sleeps with a noise maker in our room I find that helps drown out all the other noises so I can sleep.


----------



## Bekah78

Curious to see if I get that too. We love in the country side and only one house next door which is currently empty so it's very quiet here. 

Loving the bump pics too. :) 

Managed to put the cot bed and the drawer unit together yesterday. Will wait till I have help to put the wardrobe together. Nursery coming along though. Feels good to be doing something to prepare for bumps arrival.


----------



## Qmama79

I had that super hearing and woke up all the time. Then I lost my hearing on my right side last January & it was bliss fr sleeping. I sleep on left side. My OH is a light sleeper & he wld nudge me if son woke up. Now, with this pregnancy, I've regained my hearing (even though specialist told me it was permanent) & I'm pretty happy to hear again. LO sleeps like a block now though so I don't need it yet. I just hope my hearing & vertigo issues don't come back in last trimester. Last pregnancy, my last trimester was what set of severe ear-issues that basically lasted about 2.5 years... 

This time the first trimester was horrid with vertigo, second trimester now was great & I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Third will be uneventful til 38 weeks!!! (And that my inner ear issues remain at bay).


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Curious to see if I get that too. We love in the country side and only one house next door which is currently empty so it's very quiet here.
> 
> Loving the bump pics too. :)
> 
> Managed to put the cot bed and the drawer unit together yesterday. Will wait till I have help to put the wardrobe together. Nursery coming along though. Feels good to be doing something to prepare for bumps arrival.

We've decided to move our son to another room & use his room as a nursery until littlest boy can join his brother in the bunk bed (that oh wants to build himself...). Then we'll put the boys together fr sleeping & they'll have a seperate room dedicated to play & games. Their bedroom will be a quiet room fr study, reading & sleeping. When they reach the teens, we can reconsider again. 

My OH is a prosponer though, so I'm sure it won't get ready in time. And I'm trying to not get wound up already... Breath in Breath out Breath in Breath out x 654.


----------



## Qmama79

Oh and euhm... Forget what I said about LO hanging out low... He must have heared me and decided today to check out the space above my belly button. I get really freaked a bit when he makes big moves in my belly. It really is unsettling and I have NO idea which body part is which! How can you tell. I've read a bit at the website spinning babies, but he's everywhere & I just don't know! 

Sorry fr my rambling...


----------



## allforthegirl

My DH is a major procrastinator so things don't get done either.....though we have hit a snag as we just don't have the money to fix up the basement bedroom. So I just have to bite my tongue and say nothing. Though it has only been almost 4 yrs now....

Subsequent babies can move up and down, specially if you have a longer torso you will notice a big difference in where they can sit. The way I can tell is if I can eat one day or not. When he is high no such luck, when he is low I am starving :haha:


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl:
I hope you get a break & win the lottery & then you can hire someone to do it fr you. Mine is all about diy & how-to videos on YouTube. I hate it. He starts but doesn't finish. I'm playing the lottery... In order to win enough to fix our place fr once & fr all! It's not too bad, but too much to do fr 1 person (who hates asking fr help).


----------



## Hopeful1479

:flower:


Bekah78 said:


> Picture taken this Tuesday.

You are too cute and tiny for a FTM!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Very cute! Am loving the pictures! Mines taken today. 28+ weeks.
> 
> I'm 1.60m, so pretty petite as well. Hence carrying outward. I'm not really low on the picture, but little one is always fidgeting under the button belly.
> Glad to see your bellies are pretty similar. I'm tired of seeing women that are further along and carry completely different (round or some just tall and baby can hide).

You are adorable too!! Ugh it looks like I will have to take a picture...


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> You guys are all so petite! I'm 5'8" and have a long torso so I'm carrying kind of high and flattish. This photo was from last week. I'm measuring on track but my midwife said I'll look smaller because my torso is so long. Lots of room for baby to stretch out, I guess!

You look great, carrying very well!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

So the lottery has just hit 1.3 billion dollars... OMG all the possibilities!! I have a better chance of becoming the president of the United States and an even better chance of being struck by lightening... But I am telling you if I even won a few million I have it all mapped out in my mind lol. So I tried to uploat a picture from my phone and it says it too big!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Allfrthegirl:
> I hope you get a break & win the lottery & then you can hire someone to do it fr you. Mine is all about diy & how-to videos on YouTube. I hate it. He starts but doesn't finish. I'm playing the lottery... In order to win enough to fix our place fr once & fr all! It's not too bad, but too much to do fr 1 person (who hates asking fr help).

hahahahahaha :rofl::rofl: Yes I would love to win the lotto and just hire someone. That would be awesome!!

We prefer to do the work ourselves too. But either way it always costs money!!](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Bekah78

Think it's easier for us to plan nursery etc as we've been trying for so long and we have no other children to consider. Are you finding your men are less motivated as its not the first?

With DH being disabled I have to do the work myself. I prefer that to getting someone in to do it. In a closest interior designer and would be too critical of someone else doing the work. 

Tried to put the wardrobe together to find the top part is damaged. Replacement on its way, but not being delivered till the 22nd so I've put together as much as I can and will finish it off when delivery arrives. Mamas and Papas were great. They just send out a replacement part, but as no spares in their what's house they are sending a replacement box which means we will get a spare drawer unit too.


----------



## penelopejones

My DH procrastinates too. Or maybe he's just lazy. hahaha. I have a bunch of stuff I'd like to do but he has to get into the right zone and then he'll get really into something and go over the top. So far this has happened with garage organization and Christmas lights but not things I"d like help with... I want him to set up the Ikea bed I bought for my daughter, but he's not biting. 

Q, that's so interesting about the hearing loss. I've never heard about that with relation to pregnancy... but I can see how being able to sleep through stuff could be a good thing! My husband snores and I end up in the guest room half the time.


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think my DH's procrastination is because of this being his 3rd, he told me once that he has a hard time getting into a job when he isn't getting paid for it.....:paper::roll: He is a general contractor, when working. :dohh: He can do a good job but when it takes time he starts to get angry and then has no patience for the finer details and then leaves it. Or breaks something :nope::grr:

Oh man Qmama I couldn't imagine not having hearing. My DH sleeps through everything. I have to push him out of bed when it is his turn with the kids. By that time I should just get up because I am already up.:wacko:

So I had my OB appt yesterday and my OB is very happy how things are going. The ultrasound showed this little monkey has turned, which only happened with in the last couple of days. Also that he is measuring 2 weeks ahead around 4.9lbs. I am going to have one chunker!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

I need some advice ladies.... So we want to start transitioning Emery to a big girl bed which we went and bought this past weekend. We bought her a twin bed, let her pick it out of course. We obviously need the crib eventually and I just wanted to get her all set before hand in case there are set backs and what not. I am only using the mattress and boxspring on the floor so the bed is not too high and its going against the wall and I have a safety thing for the other side so she can't fall out. I got her a really cute bedspread and sheets, she already uses a big pillow in her crib. Do any of you have any tips or experiences you can share? I don't know how to go about making her understand the switch and I know she will end up running around her room, we are putting a gate in so she can't get to the stairs or closets. Just thought I would get your thoughts.... Thanks!


----------



## allforthegirl

When you decide to do it you will have to just do it. No wavering back and forth, and be consistent. So if she does the whole get in and out of bed just keep putting her back without saying anything. DO NOT falter on that!! It can set you back.....take it from someone that learnt the hard way (took over 6 months to finally stop him from getting in and out of bed). My first was a terror when it cam to his big boy bed....and we just put him in a toddler bed. Now I never give in when it comes to certain things, for my sanity.


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful: i agree with allfrthegirl! Don't let the toddler bed/crib be available. I went through a spell of bed jumping as well, but it got sorted after a week or two of strife & struggle. (I refuse to be in room when he falls asleep...I value my evening time). We kept on bringing him back over & over again & didn't say anything really. We allowed sitting up as long as he stayed in bed. Now, he's good as gold. It takes persistency! Keep the goal in mind...& NO it isn't child abuse to stand your ground. Bedtime is non-negotiable for toddlers. Xx good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## penelopejones

I'll have to buckle down and try this! Usually DD is okay at night. Sometimes she gets out once and tries to lie down by the door with her blanket, but we put her back and she goes to sleep. But naptime is still a mess. I've been rocking her to sleep for naps because she just gets more and more hyper and defiant if I try the stay in bed technique, and I end up losing my patience.


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> When you decide to do it you will have to just do it. No wavering back and forth, and be consistent. So if she does the whole get in and out of bed just keep putting her back without saying anything. DO NOT falter on that!! It can set you back.....take it from someone that learnt the hard way (took over 6 months to finally stop him from getting in and out of bed). My first was a terror when it cam to his big boy bed....and we just put him in a toddler bed. Now I never give in when it comes to certain things, for my sanity.

Good advice and thank you! We are going to try this weekend starting tomorrow night, fingers crossed!! What were some of the issues the boys gave you?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Hopeful: i agree with allfrthegirl! Don't let the toddler bed/crib be available. I went through a spell of bed jumping as well, but it got sorted after a week or two of strife & struggle. (I refuse to be in room when he falls asleep...I value my evening time). We kept on bringing him back over & over again & didn't say anything really. We allowed sitting up as long as he stayed in bed. Now, he's good as gold. It takes persistency! Keep the goal in mind...& NO it isn't child abuse to stand your ground. Bedtime is non-negotiable for toddlers. Xx good luck, let us know how you get on.

Thank you, I am just concerned she is going to get up and run around all night and I don't know how to make it understood that its still bed time and she needs to lay down and sleep. Sometimes now in her crib she is up for like 20 minutes talking to her animals and what not!!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> I'll have to buckle down and try this! Usually DD is okay at night. Sometimes she gets out once and tries to lie down by the door with her blanket, but we put her back and she goes to sleep. But naptime is still a mess. I've been rocking her to sleep for naps because she just gets more and more hyper and defiant if I try the stay in bed technique, and I end up losing my patience.

This is my fear because I have noticed that now about in the 3rd trimester my patience level is not really existant and I feel bad...


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful1479 said:


> Qmama79 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful: i agree with allfrthegirl! Don't let the toddler bed/crib be available. I went through a spell of bed jumping as well, but it got sorted after a week or two of strife & struggle. (I refuse to be in room when he falls asleep...I value my evening time). We kept on bringing him back over & over again & didn't say anything really. We allowed sitting up as long as he stayed in bed. Now, he's good as gold. It takes persistency! Keep the goal in mind...& NO it isn't child abuse to stand your ground. Bedtime is non-negotiable for toddlers. Xx good luck, let us know how you get on.
> 
> Thank you, I am just concerned she is going to get up and run around all night and I don't know how to make it understood that its still bed time and she needs to lay down and sleep. Sometimes now in her crib she is up for like 20 minutes talking to her animals and what not!!!Click to expand...

I allow talking, singing, sitting in bed, ... Whatever he needs to do before falling asleep. There were times he would talk fr close to an hour before dosing of. It doesn't bother me. Either way, he's getting rest & is not exposed to a lot of stimuli. He hasn't been doing it lately.


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful1479 said:


> penelopejones said:
> 
> 
> I'll have to buckle down and try this! Usually DD is okay at night. Sometimes she gets out once and tries to lie down by the door with her blanket, but we put her back and she goes to sleep. But naptime is still a mess. I've been rocking her to sleep for naps because she just gets more and more hyper and defiant if I try the stay in bed technique, and I end up losing my patience.
> 
> This is my fear because I have noticed that now about in the 3rd trimester my patience level is not really existant and I feel bad...Click to expand...

Your postings made me realize we need to get Finley's room & BIG BED ready asap! I don't want to deal with transitioning him into new room & bed AND deal with baby!! I'm panicking now. If I go at 36 wks again, then there will be NO TIME!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful1479 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> When you decide to do it you will have to just do it. No wavering back and forth, and be consistent. So if she does the whole get in and out of bed just keep putting her back without saying anything. DO NOT falter on that!! It can set you back.....take it from someone that learnt the hard way (took over 6 months to finally stop him from getting in and out of bed). My first was a terror when it cam to his big boy bed....and we just put him in a toddler bed. Now I never give in when it comes to certain things, for my sanity.
> 
> Good advice and thank you! We are going to try this weekend starting tomorrow night, fingers crossed!! What were some of the issues the boys gave you?Click to expand...

Just the fact that it would take hours every night to get him to sleep and stay in bed. And I had my baby to worry about too, so him doing the in and out thing could last from 1-3 hours a night for around 6 months or more. It was horrible. I was very sleep deprived from a new baby too, so that didn't help as I would yell, scream, swear, spank :blush: (not hard but was desperate), until I finally read an article telling me to just put him back without saying anything with little of contact as possible.:wacko:


----------



## penelopejones

These transitions are tough for littles. Luckily once my daughter is out, she's out (mostly), unless she has a nightmare or a night terror (which is a whole other story). So, the last two nights DD has fallen asleep while I'm rocking her and singing a lullaby. (She was very tired both nights--one day from being in daycare and then today she stayed with MIL but didn't take a nap). I haven't done this for her since she was a small baby (I mostly stopped by 6 months) and part of me feels like she only has a few months before she won't be the baby anymore, and I'm enjoying the bonding experience. She's not cuddly during the day so this is my only cuddling time with her. Am I creating a monster, though--especially once the new baby arrives?


----------



## allforthegirl

penelopejones said:


> These transitions are tough for littles. Luckily once my daughter is out, she's out (mostly), unless she has a nightmare or a night terror (which is a whole other story). So, the last two nights DD has fallen asleep while I'm rocking her and singing a lullaby. (She was very tired both nights--one day from being in daycare and then today she stayed with MIL but didn't take a nap). I haven't done this for her since she was a small baby (I mostly stopped by 6 months) and part of me feels like she only has a few months before she won't be the baby anymore, and I'm enjoying the bonding experience. She's not cuddly during the day so this is my only cuddling time with her. Am I creating a monster, though--especially once the new baby arrives?

Well I can't say that nap time here will be easy at all when baby comes, but Z is just under 2...so to me he is still very much the baby here. I very much enjoy my cuddle time with him at nap time. He goes to sleep at night on his own, so I know he can. Just they grow up so fast and one day he won't want to sleep/nap with my anymore. So I am enjoying the time I have with him until Declan comes. Then we will have to all have a nap together :thumbup::winkwink:

I don't think by just cuddling a couple times is going to hurt anything, as long as you are prepared to work with what ever comes out of it. In the end we all have to be prepared with what we cause (i.e. me sleeping with my LO every nap time). It is all about how we deal with it is all. I am sure though you will be fine!! Enjoy those hugs and cuddles ;)


----------



## Qmama79

Finley is 3.5 & a super cuddler. I just love it. In the morning, he comes in our bed & gives the best cuddles in the world. I totally get the cuddle time thing! I know that one day that will all end... But until then ... I'm making the most of it. I hope my littlest boy will be a cuddle monster as well!


----------



## Hopeful1479

I love when Emery cuddles with me, she does with dad in the morning when she gets up while I get ready and at night its me. And if she is not feeling well its always me. I am excited about the bed because now we can lay with her and read. I am taking her to target after work today to pick out her comforter for the bed, I want her to be part of the process. I also got those glow in the dark starts to place on her ceiling, I had those as a kid and I loved them even through my teen years lol. I just want her to be happy, but ultimately at the end of the day I dont want to be doing this with a newborn baby. So its now or never and that is not an option. Also I have anxiety because Monday I go back to the OB for my 28 week sono to see if the cyts they found on her brain have dissolved. I am nervous, I don't want to have to go to a specialist and all that. This is my last and so far its been a struggle of a pregnancy and it makes me sad.

I hope you all are feeling well and things are good... I will update as soon as I can about the bed switch and sono!! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## allforthegirl

FX for you Hopeful


----------



## Bekah78

Fx hopeful. Hope the sono goes well!!


----------



## Qmama79

Hopeful. Enjoy the cuddles & I hope the ultrasound goes well. Xx


----------



## penelopejones

Keep us posted, Hopeful! 

Tonight dd wanted nothing to do with cuddling and I got frustrated trying to make her stay in bed. So I told DH it was his job because I was going to lose my patience. Usually he goes up and tries to put her down but then she asks for me and I end up going to put her down anyway, but tonight I said no, you do it. He put her down and she cried for a bit but then it was fine. Not ideal, but if she's going to be silly and stubborn then she's going to have to go to sleep on her own. We'll see if she actually fell asleep in her bed when I go in to check on her later...


----------



## allforthegirl

penelope I hope your DD stayed in bed for you. That is a good strategy for someone else to do it. I didn't have that luxury with my boys when I having all the troubles. We lived way above the arctic circle and my hubby at the time mainly worked nights, so I was on my own. You are doing just fine momma!


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, my husband works late 3-4 nights a week so then it is just me handling bedtime. 

We stopped in at a baby store and found a double stroller on sale for $99. It is a sit and stand style and we tried that out with DD. She liked riding on the back and sitting in the little seat, so I think it will be good for us. I figure I can also wear the new baby in a wrap or carrier and use my regular stroller sometimes too--DD's stroller has more rugged tires and would be better if we ever go on trails and stuff.

Anyway, aside from clothes that will probably be my main baby purchase for this one.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hello ladies!! Well the scan went well, all cysts have dissolved and she is growing perfectly!! Weighing in at 2.5 pounds, and measuring 2 days a head!! She did not behave very well for a face profile picture, she is head down facing my back. She really likes punching and kicking my bladder and pelvis area I have constant pressure... I have lost 1.5 pounds since a full week on my gestational diet, which is great, I hope to drop a couple more before I just level out with baby growth.

Now the whole big girl bed thing... 

1st night: She only freaked out once (2am), but was able to get her to lay back down and sleep through the rest of the night.

2nd night: No issues slept like a dream through the night!

3rd night: UGH only 3 hours of actual full sleep she ended up in bed with us. MISERABLE night, thank god I was off yesterday I would have been a zombie at work.

Last night: Slept like a dream all night, asked her this morning how her sleep time went and she said it was good she could use more, and I told her see what happens when you sleep all night in a big girl bed!!

So we will see, I am hoping she is settling in, but who knows I am sure there will more set backs but all and all she likes the idea of the bed.

I hope all of you are well and feeling good!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful sounds like things are starting when it comes to the big girl bed! Have you thought of a sticker chart? For when she has a full week she gets a small treat, and then when she get a whole month (or something with a longer period) you get her a bigger treat?

I am glad that the cysts dissolved nicely, and she is measuring just perfect! Who wouldn't want to lose some weight!! I have gained almost 19 lbs so far and I don't see why I need anymore, but we will see.


----------



## Bekah78

Great news about the cysts. Must be such a relief. 
Sounds like the scan went really well. 

I have my 28 week scan next Thursday. Worried baby is small I've only put on 11lbs so far and was underweight to start. It's not for the want of trying though!!


----------



## penelopejones

Hope, sounds good! Great news about the cysts and the big girl bed. My daughter is off and on. Last night, I put her down and then heard her banging around in her room for a while. I went up and she had taken her pajamas off (and it was a cold night)! Tonight, she went down no problem. Toddlers, huh? Some nights she wakes up and others she doesn't. And we've had a few terrible nights with multiple wake-ups too. Sometimes night terrors, sometimes nightmares. I'm hoping we're in a better rhythm by April! 

Bekah, at my last visit I'd gained 11 pounds, too, but I was measuring on track. I definitely didn't start underweight though, so I was kind of hoping baby is taking extra calories from my thighs (haha). I bet your baby is just the right size!


----------



## Bekah78

That's good to hear penelopejones. Thanks!


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Hopeful sounds like things are starting when it comes to the big girl bed! Have you thought of a sticker chart? For when she has a full week she gets a small treat, and then when she get a whole month (or something with a longer period) you get her a bigger treat?
> 
> I am glad that the cysts dissolved nicely, and she is measuring just perfect! Who wouldn't want to lose some weight!! I have gained almost 19 lbs so far and I don't see why I need anymore, but we will see.

She has so many stickers laying around that she plays with she loves them, so I am think of doing a prize shelf but not just for the bed but for attempted potty training... But not now one think at a time, I don't want to overwhelm her. Problem is she wants nothing to do with the potty she gets it and what not and in her class at school there are kids who go and use it, she won't even tell me when she POOPS!!! Anyone now have any tips on this?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Bekah78 said:


> Great news about the cysts. Must be such a relief.
> Sounds like the scan went really well.
> 
> I have my 28 week scan next Thursday. Worried baby is small I've only put on 11lbs so far and was underweight to start. It's not for the want of trying though!!

I am sure everything is good, do you feel him move? I know you are doing your best, as long as you are getting the nutrients you need for yourself and the baby that is what matters... Keep us posted!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Hope, sounds good! Great news about the cysts and the big girl bed. My daughter is off and on. Last night, I put her down and then heard her banging around in her room for a while. I went up and she had taken her pajamas off (and it was a cold night)! Tonight, she went down no problem. Toddlers, huh? Some nights she wakes up and others she doesn't. And we've had a few terrible nights with multiple wake-ups too. Sometimes night terrors, sometimes nightmares. I'm hoping we're in a better rhythm by April!
> 
> Bekah, at my last visit I'd gained 11 pounds, too, but I was measuring on track. I definitely didn't start underweight though, so I was kind of hoping baby is taking extra calories from my thighs (haha). I bet your baby is just the right size!

I was just laughing out loud reading this.... That she took off her clothes!! Emery will take her clothes off and run around yelling I am a naked baby!! Its become a joke now, we let her do it before bath and not every night, I have no idea where she got it from but its amusing.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful1479 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Great news about the cysts. Must be such a relief.
> Sounds like the scan went really well.
> 
> I have my 28 week scan next Thursday. Worried baby is small I've only put on 11lbs so far and was underweight to start. It's not for the want of trying though!!
> 
> I am sure everything is good, do you feel him move? I know you are doing your best, as long as you are getting the nutrients you need for yourself and the baby that is what matters... Keep us posted!!Click to expand...

Some days I feel lots of movement and other days I don't feel a great deal. Some days it's proper kicks and punches and others it's as though he's having a stretch. Making it difficult to know if he's being more active than normal or not each day.


----------



## Qmama79

About the movements. I had doctor's visit today. I told her that this boy is pretty quiet. Sometimes I only feel him in the eve in bed. 
She gave me following instructions: every day at same time, drink a glass of juice and sit & relax. Count 6 movements. If no 6 felt movements in 2 hours, then call & go in to be checked. 
I think I'm not very sensitive though. He kicked the Doppler away (doc felt it) but I didn't physically feel it. I only heared the swoosh. Doc was surprised I didn't feel that...


----------



## Bekah78

I'll try that too. The movements, when they happen, do feel quite delicate so could just be I'm not feeling them too.


----------



## allforthegirl

There definitely many movements I don't feel, as I see him moving around on ultrasound and I had no idea he was moving. Everyone and a while I have to laugh at him because he will move almost like he is swatting away a fly or something, as it is more rapid movement. My belly feels very strange when does it.


----------



## penelopejones

Hopeful, it sounds like our little ones would get along swimmingly. My daughter likes to run around "naker" (as she calls it) and has been resisting getting dressed lately. I guess it is just one of those stages. I have no potty training tips. I don't think my daughter knows when she is going either. Tonight I put her in training pants (the cloth kind) after her nap until bedtime. She had 4 accidents in the training pants. By the 3rd accident, she actually said "pee pee" but it was too late to make it to the potty. So I think she has a small bladder or hasn't learned how to hold it yet, and is just used to piddling all day long in her diaper. I'm going to keep trying the training pants to see if it helps her to figure out when she is going (and then eventually when she has to go). 

I'm feeling my little one kick and move quite a bit--more than I thought I would with the anterior placenta. I guess it all just depends! With my daughter I felt more bulges--like she'd be shoving her butt out so you could see it jut out on one side--and more fluttery movements. Some kicks and punches. I haven't felt those bulges yet with this one, but maybe that was later on when she was taking up more room? I forget now.


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Hopeful, it sounds like our little ones would get along swimmingly. My daughter likes to run around "naker" (as she calls it) and has been resisting getting dressed lately. I guess it is just one of those stages. I have no potty training tips. I don't think my daughter knows when she is going either. Tonight I put her in training pants (the cloth kind) after her nap until bedtime. She had 4 accidents in the training pants. By the 3rd accident, she actually said "pee pee" but it was too late to make it to the potty. So I think she has a small bladder or hasn't learned how to hold it yet, and is just used to piddling all day long in her diaper. I'm going to keep trying the training pants to see if it helps her to figure out when she is going (and then eventually when she has to go).
> 
> I'm feeling my little one kick and move quite a bit--more than I thought I would with the anterior placenta. I guess it all just depends! With my daughter I felt more bulges--like she'd be shoving her butt out so you could see it jut out on one side--and more fluttery movements. Some kicks and punches. I haven't felt those bulges yet with this one, but maybe that was later on when she was taking up more room? I forget now.

Next time I am in Charlotte I will let you know and our kids can run around naked!! Are you bracing for the storm??


----------



## Hopeful1479

Well ladies last night at dinner Emery says to us "I have to poop"! So we asked out if she would possibly like to use the potty and she said YES! So I ran and grabbed it and remember once how I read place the potty in a place that would keep their attention and keep them seated.... So I asked her if she wanted to watch cartoons while on th potty and she said yes. Pooty in livingroom, took off her pants and diaper she sat down and we walked away did not want to just stare. 2 minutes later she screamed "Mommy I pooped" I went and checked and she peed, which I told her no you peed are you done and she said "no I will poop". Again walked away 5 mnutes later you could smell it, I walked in and BOOM she pooped and peed!! We were so excited I wiped her put the daiper back on and gave her reward stickers!! half hour later she said she had to go again and she peed!! So not prepared for this as she has shown NO interest in going potty at all...

Just wanted to share my excitement!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Way to go Emery!!


----------



## penelopejones

Awesome, Hope! With the snowy weather today we stayed in and made some progress too--P. went once (maybe twice?) unprompted. I've put the potty in front of the TV too. I've had her in underwear all day and I think that has helped. So far no poops on the potty though. 

Not sure how bad it really is out there--I haven't turned the news on to see what kind of trouble people are getting into.


----------



## Qmama79

Got to love it! Potty training was highly frustrating, but since little Finley decided that he finally would do it, there was no more accidents! Accident free fr 3 weeks now! Go P. and go Emery!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not even going to try with my LO unless he starts showing more interest. Most of my boys didn't fully train until they were after 3.....closer to 4! Ethan though was potty trained before 3 and I thought that was a miracle. Boy just don't train as fast.


----------



## penelopejones

I've heard that about boys and potty training. I was just reading a thread on a Facebook mom's group about diaper soaking at night, and someone said to be sure to point the penis down when you put the diaper on. I would never have thought of that. I haven't taken care of many baby boys. Anything else I should be thinking about that will be different from taking care of a baby girl?


----------



## Qmama79

I've got a heavy night wetter & pointing down helps spillage. I get him up now as well as I had to change his bedding every day. So, he has a pee around 10pm (usually is very sleepy). Its the only way to keep his bed dry. He absolutely is horrified when his bed gets wet these days.


----------



## Bekah78

I've been taking notes too. I think we were both hoping for a girl for the ease of it. I'm one of five girls and DH has no siblings. Most of our friends have had girls so we have a bit more experience of that.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> I've got a heavy night wetter & pointing down helps spillage. I get him up now as well as I had to change his bedding every day. So, he has a pee around 10pm (usually is very sleepy). Its the only way to keep his bed dry. He absolutely is horrified when his bed gets wet these days.

Oh my this would be frustrating. Glad you got it all figured out.

My Ethan had a hard time waking up in the middle of the night around 4 when he was completely out of diapers. We would put them on him night time pull ups, and it would embarrass him a lot, but we had to until he was able to wake himself up. We also put down one of those pee pads down on the bed.....they were good as they taped down so it didn't move as he did, as some nights he would hide that he put one on and I didn't want to do clean his mattress any more. Thankfully he has completely grown out of that now.


----------



## Hopeful1479

penelopejones said:


> Awesome, Hope! With the snowy weather today we stayed in and made some progress too--P. went once (maybe twice?) unprompted. I've put the potty in front of the TV too. I've had her in underwear all day and I think that has helped. So far no poops on the potty though.
> 
> Not sure how bad it really is out there--I haven't turned the news on to see what kind of trouble people are getting into.

YAY!! We have had good and off days it has not been very consistant at all, but she did go pee at school a couple times and at home yesterday she pooped a couple times. I am hoping she keeps interest, problem is I don't think she has mastered knowing what it feels like to have to go... Good luck to us both!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Ladies I feel like I am 52 weeks pregnant and I am just 29 and some days... My back hurts so bad, I can't sleep well and I have noticed I am very snappy and lack a filter. I get annoyed and irritated very easily and I feel bad. My doc appts have now started every 2 weeks until the second week of march and they go weekly which means cervical checks. Not sure if I am a bit depressed or what.

But... My favorite athlete in the world is going to the Superbowl so I am pretty pumped! And I said that if he wins i will name my daughter after him!! Plus since I said that its the only name we can agree on. We each agreed to send our list of finalized names to each other and I promised to be open minded but I don't like his selection at ALL!!

So lets hope the Branco's win the game!! Happy Monday all!!


----------



## Bekah78

Aww hopeful. I can empathise with the back pain. Mine kept me awake last night. Meant I was really unproductive at work today. Feels like I've got a sharp spear stuck from back through to the front of my rib cage on the left hand side. 

What are you guys like with names? Any that a slight variation could help you like it?


----------



## allforthegirl

My back on days seem to be worse than others. But I am as big as was at 40+ weeks with my last....I also notice it is worse when baby moves into a new position. Or back into that position that causes me agony. it started around 27-28 weeks....so I completely understand how you feel.....:hugs:

I will be going to my second 2 week appt on Wed. To think I only will have two of those after is a bit unsettling for me.... :sad1: I am not really all that prepared


----------



## Bekah78

With 5 boys already I think you have a good excuse not to be prepared. I don't know how you do it. I'm panicking about looking after 1!


----------



## allforthegirl

Honestly they are very good at entertaining each other. :shrug: After three it is a lot the same, though this time there is less of a gap so I am sure there will be a bit of a struggle between my two youngest, as Z still wants his mom to do everything. But I will just deal with it as it comes.

P.S. I think you will do just fine :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Well, more poor roads meant more potty training yesterday and no accidents! But today DH took her out in the morning as her daycare was closed, and so she got no practice until after her nap and had an accident later today. I'm not sure how to transition to her using the bathroom in public. So many public bathrooms are gross anyway. 

Hope my husband is a Panther's fan so he's been suggesting Cam for a name. (Not Cameron, not Campbell, just Cam). I can't get behind that one. 

I've been lucky not to have back pain. Aside from this stupid cold I'm feeling okay. It is getting close. I forget when you are supposed to pack your hospital bag and all that stuff. And I need to start listening to the hypnosis tracks again! And get the baby's room and DD's room set up. Sigh. Lots to do still.


----------



## Qmama79

I have no back pain either, so I do feel blessed. Third week into a cold & ears are getting clogged up and hearing is diminishing. My weakness...I just hope vertigo & inner ear infection stays away... Doctor told me the cold is likely to stay til end of pregnancy. I'm slightly anemic, so I tire fast & am out of breath easily ( but who isn't at this stage). 

My OH has a week left to come up with names, but he mentioned yesterday he quite likes Quinn. My favorite since day 1... The Q in Qmama is fr Quinn. And then he said he likes Charlie as well. Which I don't really like & its a no-go as my family can't pronounce 'r' sounds very well in Flemish. Might do it fr a middle name though, not very bothered about middle names. 

Allfrthegirl: was a bit insomniac last night & was thinking...if you wld live in Belgium & you have 7 sons, then the 7th son would automatically have the queen or king as Godmother/godfather. Once a year they get to meet the royals & of course they get a present when its their birthday. Not saying that you should go fr 7 now...


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ that is really interesting. I would not ever have 7. But that is very neat. Quinn is a nice name! I like how it sounds when said with Finely. I always tried to make sure my boys names sound right next to each other, as one day you will be yelling all out the door :haha:

You had insomnia and I again had some wicked dreams.... I can't even really recall any of them other than bits and pieces.... Some days I feel like I took some strange drugs before bed to create them... I think in one I was trying to convince my youngest that we got a new dog names Benny (the name of our current dog), and he just kept getting mad at me pointing angrily at our current dog. :shrug:

AFM~ I haven't really been interested much in dtd but yesterday I entertained my DH. :haha: Now I am paying for it... I have a lot more pelvic pain than before... and my hips are feeling a bit off kilter..... though I think my hips hurts because I ended up carrying something way to heavy :blush: I was very annoyed that I wasn't offered help out with a giant bag of dog food after paying for it, and I wasn't going to stand there waiting either with my LO in tow.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: I ask now. I still do all the grocery shopping myself, often with Finley. Lifting him I to the cart is hard work. Thankfully he's underweight. Since people think I'm about to deliver, I now ask fr assistance. No way I'm lifting myself a hernia. 

My sexdrive has been non- existant since beginning. And oh isn't enjoying belly in the way & me being not relaxed. No way we'll go fr it ... It's abstinence fr us now. I'm pushing fr him to get the snip done in the meanwhile, then we're all good fr May! No more messing with birth control then...


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama yes my dh got fixed in Oct. though has not his pump and dump yet. I need to get on him. Don't need 7 boys. :haha:


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Qmama yes my dh got fixed in Oct. though has not his pump and dump yet. I need to get on him. Don't need 7 boys. :haha:

You're funny!! For some reason my OH is terrified of it... Such a baby...


----------



## Bekah78

Guess it's a big step for a guy to make. Not sure I'd want to get my tubes tied if DH asked me to. 

As for dtd, no chance here either. DH is getting the heebie geebies just seeing my tummy move with bump. He can't look at it. Haha!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Qmama yes my dh got fixed in Oct. though has not his pump and dump yet. I need to get on him. Don't need 7 boys. :haha:
> 
> You're funny!! For some reason my OH is terrified of it... Such a baby...Click to expand...

Tell him that you could be like me if he doesn't :rofl:


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Guess it's a big step for a guy to make. Not sure I'd want to get my tubes tied if DH asked me to.
> 
> As for dtd, no chance here either. DH is getting the heebie geebies just seeing my tummy move with bump. He can't look at it. Haha!

Yep! Same here. Not sure who can find pregnant women sexy. Beautiful yes, but sexy?


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Qmama79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Qmama yes my dh got fixed in Oct. though has not his pump and dump yet. I need to get on him. Don't need 7 boys. :haha:
> 
> You're funny!! For some reason my OH is terrified of it... Such a baby...Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him that you could be like me if he doesn't :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha! Let's hope we can keep the laughs going the next weeks!!


----------



## Hopeful1479

I like to think of my issue as TVS = Toxic Vagina Syndome... Once my belly is there and it moves and I pee myself my husband runs the other way... 2nd tri I actually had a sex drive, but now not so much so I am ok with it. But you best believe at my 6 week post natal check up he is asking if I am ready!! 

Starting the baby's room this weekend, super excited and a bit nervous as I will be 30 weeks and its getting closer and I don't feel prepared!! With my first I was like 6months ready, this time I feel bad I am just so busy!


----------



## allforthegirl

My first husband stayed far far away too when I was pg. My current will take :sex: anyways he can get it....me fat, pg, and skinny because I go through a crazy going to ripped phase.....though I am sure I won't do that again, kinda burnt myself out hahaha

Found out yesterday that baby has gained a pound since last scan. He is still measuring about 2 weeks ahead. Oh and it looks like he turned....and since then I get the wonderful pinching lady bits feeling. I kinda liked the breech position.....way more comfortable.


----------



## Bekah78

GD results back and all ok :). Iron results back and still low :(. Had my 28 week scan today and bump is just under 3lbs already. 

Happy decorating hopeful


----------



## penelopejones

Sounds like everyone is doing well! 

Not much bd'ing going on here either. DH is afraid of hurting the baby ever since the bleeding I had early on and the partial placenta previa, even though it has moved up. And frankly it is awkward to be moving around so I'm sure I'd just have to lie there like a whale.

I've been late everywhere lately, especially for work meetings and such, and I've realized that I'm just not moving as quickly as I used to. I'm going to need to start alotting extra time to walk places. (I work on a college campus so I park about 10 minutes away from my office and then often have to go to other buildings for stuff).


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> GD results back and all ok :). Iron results back and still low :(. Had my 28 week scan today and bump is just under 3lbs already.
> 
> Happy decorating hopeful

You won't get iron up in third trimester. I'm the same. Had it last time too. My goal is to keep iron at least the same level. Remember that baby gets first dibs when available. 
I'm jealous of your 28w scans!!


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> My first husband stayed far far away too when I was pg. My current will take :sex: anyways he can get it....me fat, pg, and skinny because I go through a crazy going to ripped phase.....though I am sure I won't do that again, kinda burnt myself out hahaha
> 
> Found out yesterday that baby has gained a pound since last scan. He is still measuring about 2 weeks ahead. Oh and it looks like he turned....and since then I get the wonderful pinching lady bits feeling. I kinda liked the breech position.....way more comfortable.

Maybe he'll be here in the beginning of March!! Go Declan!! I'm really hoping mid March for us. Was it easy to lose weight after your pregnancies? I'm a bit worried now as I've really been putting it on & I'm not getting any younger. 

I'm so tired today AND grumpy. I seem to be paying for a few days of feeling good & energetic. My legs are restless but I'm in no mood fr a walk. 

Started moving some stuff across bedrooms as my son is going to transition into a big bed & new room soon. Want it to be nice fr him. Not too bothered about nursery as baby doesn't need much. My focus is to get Finley settled and happy before organizing baby's room.


----------



## Bekah78

They're talking about checking my iron levels and if don't increase doing some sort of transfusion. 

I get extra scans as bump is a result of IVF. There's a chance placenta could stop working so they monitor that. I've got another scan for 32 and 36 weeks where they'll be taking measurements again. Is lovely. Don't think I'd want to go from twenty weeks through to delivery not knowing how he's coming along.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Maybe he'll be here in the beginning of March!! Go Declan!! I'm really hoping mid March for us. Was it easy to lose weight after your pregnancies? I'm a bit worried now as I've really been putting it on & I'm not getting any younger.
> 
> I'm so tired today AND grumpy. I seem to be paying for a few days of feeling good & energetic. My legs are restless but I'm in no mood fr a walk.
> 
> Started moving some stuff across bedrooms as my son is going to transition into a big bed & new room soon. Want it to be nice fr him. Not too bothered about nursery as baby doesn't need much. My focus is to get Finley settled and happy before organizing baby's room.

After my first two it was easy, and then once I finished nursing my 3rd all my weight disappeared. My 4th it was very hard to lose the weight, and went crazy trying to lose it all and look like I did before kids....:dohh: Then after my last I didn't care at all and just did whatever, as I suffered a haemorrhage after a DnC 3 weeks postpartum and gained all my baby weight back....I enjoyed food and drink and did a lot less exercise. I am no idea what it will be like this time. But what I do know is that I am not going to go overboard with "dieting"


----------



## penelopejones

I had no problem losing the baby weight as long as I was nursing. I was down to about 10 pounds below my starting weight after a month or so. But once I stopped nursing I gained 10 or 15 pounds back in what seemed like a minute. Apparently there's a biological reason why your body does that--may storing up in case of another pregnancy? At any rate, even though I didn't have a huge change in weight, my midsection was definitely not the same after having a baby. When I was standing up it would look okay, but then whenever I saw a picture of me sitting down I'd notice this big pooch. I also felt like my body just didn't work the same--like some muscles were totally out of whack. After this one I definitely want to get into a regular fitness routine but it is hard juggling work and daycare and my husband's weird schedule.


----------



## Qmama79

Am so annoyed with my OH. We discussed his visit to the UK to visit family and reunite with his brother who lives in Australia. It's in June. We agreed on 2 weeks & now he's booked it fr 3 weeks! I'm fuming!! He's of holidaying and I'm at home with a newborn & 3.5 yr old. Great! Really looking forward to that!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Am so annoyed with my OH. We discussed his visit to the UK to visit family and reunite with his brother who lives in Australia. It's in June. We agreed on 2 weeks & now he's booked it fr 3 weeks! I'm fuming!! He's of holidaying and I'm at home with a newborn & 3.5 yr old. Great! Really looking forward to that!

Gosh that is hard. I think I would be upset too. :growlmad:


----------



## Bekah78

Oh dear. Do you have any support near you? That's a long time to be managing with a newborn and toddler on your own.


----------



## Qmama79

Got some neighbours & local friends here, but no family! Grrrr... Still fuming! 
Gonna put Finley in a wack of local programs here this spring (on his own, thankfully he's easygoing with those). Way more than intended. I'm known for being flexible (visiting brother in Australia, cycling in Vietnam, plenty of back country skiing weekends, ...) but now I've had it. Enough is enough. That'll be his last ever "break" that's longer than a weekend. Next time he can take HIS FAMILY!!


----------



## Bekah78

Does your DH work for himself, or is this trip going to use up a lot of his annual leave too?


----------



## Qmama79

Oh, its going to use most of his annual leave as well!! I've booked us a week holiday in August now...you can call it a revenge holiday. Stuck with his family in a cabin on an island (summers are usually very nice in Vancouver. All his holidays will be spent then. If he complains...well, he can cancel or rebook his dates in June. 

I'm dealing with it. He's very sheepish at the moment. Knows he's got to move out of my way. 

Belly & baby are okay. Still coughing a lot. Three weeks into a cold & that's making me super grumpy as well. 

Are any of you girls doing excersises for birth? What are you doing to prep?


----------



## Bekah78

Full of cold here too. It's rotten isn't it. I'm a week into it and also grumpy. 

I received my 28 week pack from the midwife last week and need to read through that. Hoping theirs some hints and tips for exercises for labour. 

Anyone planning on taking raspberry leaf tea capsules in later stages?


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Full of cold here too. It's rotten isn't it. I'm a week into it and also grumpy.
> 
> I received my 28 week pack from the midwife last week and need to read through that. Hoping theirs some hints and tips for exercises for labour.
> 
> Anyone planning on taking raspberry leaf tea capsules in later stages?

I've been hearing good things about it. It's fr "toning" the cervix right for during labour? 
I'm reading book by Ina May Gaskin. Sounds lovely, but quite unachievable given were doing hospital birth.


----------



## allforthegirl

Not doing any exercises other than just walking. Lots of walking.... As for the raspberry leaf tea/casples I will not be taking them. They don't advise if you have had a previous haemorrhage. So I will not be doing it.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi ladies, sorry its been a bit, I had a long weekend and we painted the babies room. We went with a sky blue and will be doing a garden flower theme. I had a doc appt yesterday and all is good I asked my OB if she would let me go full term to my due date and she said that with my GD I can at least get to 39 weeks. I was a bit upset but it is what it is I just did not want to be induced again.

QMama I would be pissed as well 3 weeks just seems a bit much... When does he leave?

My ultimate goal after this baby is to get in crazy good shape, I belong to a gym right around the corner from my house. I agree my body is just not the same and I wished I could bounce back like a celebrity lol!!.

Has anyone packed their hospital bag? What do you consider an essential?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if we all had personal coaches, professional shoppers, and chefs then we all would look as amazing as they do :haha:

My main fault to it all is the fact that I have to cook....most of the time I am cooking because I am starving and craving something....then I eat too much of one thing or another that isn't overly healthy. :haha: I know that portion can be another one of my evils.....:haha:


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama79 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Full of cold here too. It's rotten isn't it. I'm a week into it and also grumpy.
> 
> I received my 28 week pack from the midwife last week and need to read through that. Hoping theirs some hints and tips for exercises for labour.
> 
> Anyone planning on taking raspberry leaf tea capsules in later stages?
> 
> I've been hearing good things about it. It's fr "toning" the cervix right for during labour?
> I'm reading book by Ina May Gaskin. Sounds lovely, but quite unachievable given ewere doing hospital birth.Click to expand...

I spoke to one of the district nurses who visits my husband. She used to be a midwife. She and the other nurse who was with her both said they took the capsules pre labour. Apparently it makes uterus stronger and so when contractions start you can push more efficiently.... and it's speeds up the second stage of labour.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I just had a baby May 2015 and I was 40. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Hopeful1479

allforthegirl said:


> Well if we all had personal coaches, professional shoppers, and chefs then we all would look as amazing as they do :haha:
> 
> My main fault to it all is the fact that I have to cook....most of the time I am cooking because I am starving and craving something....then I eat too much of one thing or another that isn't overly healthy. :haha: I know that portion can be another one of my evils.....:haha:

I am hoping since I am on a pretty strick GD diet now I can keep it up and going after the fact but sneek in some tasty treats now and again. I have lost 2 pounds, gained back 1 and will continue to do so over the next 2 months. I think they drilled it into my head that if I don't watch myself then I will have some 12 pound baby lol... I am thinking of seeing if I can get a personal trainer for a month come May/June just to get me back on track so to speak, I was thinking of getting into running I hate running, I am that person if you see me running you should run too cause something bad is coming hahahahahaha....


----------



## allforthegirl

I enjoy walking through our park, I did start running or more like a slow jog and was alright, not sure how it will work with two in toe though. My jogging stroller is only for one, so I may have to stick to walking for a while.

:rofl: about the "I hate running, I am that person if you see me running you should run too cause something bad is coming hahahahahaha...." :rofl:


----------



## Bekah78

Haha. I got into running when I signed up for some fundraising events. I'm not sure I could say I enjoyed it though. Initial plan is to start walking regularly with the pushchair and then see if I feel like taking up running again. Thankfully I've only grown for bump and rest of me seems to have stayed as it was so guess I'm doing ok. Just a total of a stone put on so far so I'm thinking it's all baby and water around it etc.


----------



## Qmama79

I'm heading for a relational crisis at the moment, so I think I won't gain too much in the next week. I'm pretty stressed & feel adrenaline rushing through my veins at the thought of being confrontational with my OH. 

If things don't get sorted, then post pregnancy wise I'm sure the pounds will fly of due to stress. Probably the only benefit of a personal crisis.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am very aggravated with my DH too. I feel you. Mine has been sleeping on the couch because I am not very happy with him.... :trouble:


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry, Q! I can relate. My dh is always proposing trips to places with water parks and amusement rides this summer, and I'm like--do I really want to spend the whole day walking around with an infant, nursing, trying to get him to nap, etc. while dh has fun with my toddler? Really, HE just wants to go to these places, I think. 

I"m not doing any specific exercises but I have been sitting and leaning over my swiss ball. It seems to help when I start to feel tight or just uncomfortable. I've been meaning to start listening to my hypnobirthing tracks though. Must start doing that!

I'm going to ask my midwife about the raspberry leaf or anything else I should be doing. 

As for the hospital bag, last time I overpacked and didn't really use much. I did like having my own gown and robe to put on after giving birth. I HATE hospital gowns and how they feel so uncomfortable. I wish I would have had more snacks for DH and I too. Other than that I just used the hospital stuff. One thing I did was put a heating pad by my bed at home, and I used that for the first week or two as I was healing. Oh, and I made some frozen pads to keep at home with witch hazel on them, and those were good.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry you ladies are having a difficult time with your OH's. Qmama, does your DH not see why going for 3 weeks is an issue? could he take your 3yr old with him? A father and son trip...! And then you'd be managing one child each?


----------



## allforthegirl

I really like Bekah's idea. That would make things so much easier for you and your son will get to do some really cool things!!


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Sorry you ladies are having a difficult time with your OH's. Qmama, does your DH not see why going for 3 weeks is an issue? could he take your 3yr old with him? A father and son trip...! And then you'd be managing one child each?

Not a chance he'll consider that. He laughed it away. But I think I found a solution; I'm putting him in daycare fr the month of June. 3 days/week & the other days he's got preschool. That way, he gets fun and I can rest. I'm fully intending starting my own daycare up again in September, so I really want to focus on resting & recovering. It took 5-6 months last time to recover as I was ill, Finley had a slow start as a late premie & oh was working. OH can add $600-700 to his holiday bill for daycare. I wld never consider this normally, but since OH is taking liberties... 

The way things are now, I'm considering giving birth alone. I even think I wld be less annoyed & more relaxed. We talked yesterday & not pleased with his self centered approach...its all about him. I feel he needs a real kick up the bum or even a trial separation ... I'm not crying or very emotional really, I just need to see him acting like a man, not a sulky teenager. 

I'm not doing excersises yet & on doctor's visit they told me to really take it easy as slight change of repeat broken waters preterm. I'm still measuring a bit ahead, but doesn't mean much. Baby was transverse, but I feel he's moving all over the place.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh goodness Q :sad1: I also wish my DH would man up too. Sorry you are going through this. Though I am glad you figured out something.


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like a very stressful time for you qmama, and just when you should be enjoying preparing for your new arrival. 

Booking up the nursery sounds like a good idea. 

What will your OH do if your new baby is very sickly? Would he look at cancelling the trip or go regardless? I'm just wondering if he is just being blazay about it all and thinks you'll cope fine or if he really is just being selfish and doing what suits him whatever the situation.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Sounds like a very stressful time for you qmama, and just when you should be enjoying preparing for your new arrival.
> 
> Booking up the nursery sounds like a good idea.
> 
> What will your OH do if your new baby is very sickly? Would he look at cancelling the trip or go regardless? I'm just wondering if he is just being blazay about it all and thinks you'll cope fine or if he really is just beinog selfish and doing what suits him whatever the situation.

What really bothers me is that he said that the first 4 months with Finley were horrible, which is true. So, that makes it okay to bugger of and leave me alone to cope this time around? And then he goes that he didnt really want this one. Oh dear...we're really in a pretty poor condition right now. We're obviously going to have to work through it, but if he has no intention of adjusting his attitude (wants to be a dad, but not a partner), then I'm seeking legal advice. He'll hate me for it, but apart from being a mum, I want to be happy as a person. 

Please post some good news again...I'm desperate fr distraction. 

Are the babies in position now?


----------



## allforthegirl

:hug:

My LO is still sitting transverse but still time for him to move yet. I still feel like he has tons of room as I am not able to touch his whole body with in mine yet. I am finished washing all of his clothing, bags are almost completely packed, and today i am going to make him a blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## Bekah78

Bump can't make his mind up. One day he's head down and other days he's lying across me. Plenty of time yet for him to settle into head down position. I do need to get my hospital bag packed in the next few weeks.


----------



## penelopejones

How can you all tell where baby is sitting? I really have no idea. Sometimes I think I feel a round part that could be his head, but it could also be his bum. I feel kicks and jabs and movements all over the place. And when I feel my tummy it is very hard except for sometimes when he seems to be sticking out more and I can kind of tell, or occasionally if I'm lying flat on my back in the morning my tummy feels softer and I can sort of feel where he might be. I feel him very high up and very low down sometimes. Maybe it is partially because of the anterior placenta? But I could never tell for sure where dd was either. I have an appointment on Tuesday so I'm going to ask the midwife to help me figure it out.


----------



## Qmama79

I always have to ask too. The only time I really know he's not in the correct position is when he hiccups and its probably too high fr being upside down. 

Allfrthegirl: are you nervous fr breech? Will they allow vaginal or is it automatic C-section?


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes hiccups are a very good indicator of where baby is sitting. Another thing to check is if the round thing is sticking out give it a push if it moves independently from the rest of the body that will be baby's head.(my guys head does like circular head roll stretches so that is my giveaway) If it moves the whole body then that will be the bum. 

I am sure he will turn yet. For some reason I am not worried about it. I have no idea as of yet what the procedure is about delivering breech at my hospital. I will ask at my next apt if he hasn't turned just yet. My next appt is on Wednesday.

This morning this little guy is actually on my right. His hiccups were felt high up on the right side. He has always favoured my left side so this is definitely different for us :haha:


----------



## penelopejones

Funny, I haven't felt hiccups yet with this one, I don't think.... or maybe I haven't been paying attention! I got them all the time with DD. I think Peanut may be transverse today but who knows. 

I tried to get some work done today sorting out the house but was stymied. I did give away a bunch of girl clothes but I still have three boxes of larger sizes. I just hate to donate the really cute stuff, but you don't get much money from consignment shops around here and listing stuff online seems like sort of a hassle... I have a few friends with little girls who are much younger so they won't be needing this stuff for a while. 

I have two closets I want to clean out before baby comes. One is full of camping stuff that should really be in the basement but for some reason DH put it upstairs, and it is all too heavy for me to move at this point. And the other has random clothes and coats and I have to sort through that so I can store Peanut's stuff in there. I need to get DH into it and then he will help, but I hate bossing him around and he usually doesn't react well when I just tell him to do stuff.


----------



## Qmama79

He was head down today I think. I sometimes find it hard to stay standing (line up grocery store) & I actually spontaneously squat and that feels really like a relief. I actually do it every time I can't get a chair to sit & all the blood is just rushing straight into your belly and it feels sooo heavy. 
I read about squatting as a labour position. Might try it out as I naturally do it already. What do you do when you feel you can't stand up any longer?


----------



## allforthegirl

Penelope~ Have fun cleaning/nesting. I have days like that were that is all I do. I am sure I will have more :haha:

Qmama~ I get that heavy belly sensation A LOT!! It is very very annoying. If I can't sit then I find something to lean up against and do a mock all fours position so that my belly is hanging vs a part of me. So leaning against, facing down, on a counter or table or shopping cart. That usually helps me get my breath back. Then I can mossy on my way.


----------



## Bekah78

I'm finding the opposite. Sitting for too long is getting uncomfortable. I was pacing the bedroom last night trying to relieve back ache. Helped for a while. I've also started stretching to relieve pain too. 

May have to speak to my midwife about a support band as wonder if it isn't the weight of bump that's causing it.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Qmama79 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very stressful time for you qmama, and just when you should be enjoying preparing for your new arrival.
> 
> Booking up the nursery sounds like a good idea.
> 
> What will your OH do if your new baby is very sickly? Would he look at cancelling the trip or go regardless? I'm just wondering if he is just being blazay about it all and thinks you'll cope fine or if he really is just beinog selfish and doing what suits him whatever the situation.
> 
> What really bothers me is that he said that the first 4 months with Finley were horrible, which is true. So, that makes it okay to bugger of and leave me alone to cope this time around? And then he goes that he didnt really want this one. Oh dear...we're really in a pretty poor condition right now. We're obviously going to have to work through it, but if he has no intention of adjusting his attitude (wants to be a dad, but not a partner), then I'm seeking legal advice. He'll hate me for it, but apart from being a mum, I want to be happy as a person.
> 
> Please post some good news again...I'm desperate fr distraction.
> 
> Are the babies in position now?Click to expand...

I am so sorry you have to deal with this and a sulky teenage MAN!! I think I would have real issues if his response to me was "well I didn't really want this one" you are a better woman than me because I most likely would have asked him to leave to think about what he wants and I would have contacted a lawyer. 

You deserve to be happy in anything you do, a mom, a wife, a friend and most important inside. I hope you can find some peace with in and some happiness that comes with resolution.

You asked for good news, well we agreed on a name!! Her name will be Peyton Everly!! I just need my most favorite NFL star to win the Superbowl yesterday and victory was mine!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Hopeful1479

I find I have bad back pain by the end of the day... I work in an office environment with a desk and sort of ok supported chair. 

Has anyone's feet or hands swelled up? I notice if I am on my feet all day doing things my shoes are tight by days end and to put them up makes me feel well. 

Well Peyton Everly's room (yay a name) has been painted, I cleaned the carpet and we are hanging her valance today and moving in the crib!! 2 months to go and i am getting very nervous. I am a sometimes very super sensitive person and what is really bothering me is upsetting Emery when bringing home a new baby which will require my attention a lot. As of now Emery is my life I can't imagine loving someone else as much so I am a bit scared... Example, we got our first dog and then I wanted a second because the first became my husbands hunting dog, so I wanted my own and brought him home and cried because I thought I upset my first dog.lol So fast forward brought Emery home and I cried because I thought I upset the dogs. Which of course all has worked out. 

How did you ladies with more children do this, do I sound terrible?


----------



## Bekah78

Lovely name hopeful :) 

I'm a bit over sensitive too. I'm worrying about how my cats will cope with a baby in the house. No idea how you guys handle children's emotions. &#128514;


----------



## allforthegirl

Love the name :flower:

I'm actually really worried about my younger two. My 6 yr old is having some issues at school misbehaving and such and my youngest is still so dependent on me. So how to handle it? I don't know. Day by day I guess :shrug:


----------



## penelopejones

Well, Peyton is a win for you and for me! No Cam for my baby boy. ;) 

I'm finding it more difficult when I sit for a while, like Bekah. I feel pressure low down and then need to stretch or walk around or try yoga positions like downward dog to relieve some of the pressure. Walking has been okay so far--I just can't plan to get anywhere as quickly as usual! 

I'm a bit worried about bringing the new baby home but am just trying to prepare my daughter for it. We talk about the new baby and read "I'm a big sister" books, and I hope I'll be able to make sure she still gets set times with mommy and daddy. 

Did I tell you all about how she offered to give her blankie to the new baby, and she would use another blankie (her less favorite one)? It was very sweet, but then she woke up that night crying about baby brother and blankie. So I showed her the blanket I knit for the new baby and where he will sleep and tried to reassure her.


----------



## Bekah78

Aww, that's very sweet and thoughtful of your little girl to offer up her blankie. Hope seeing she didn't need to reassured her.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is very sweet <3


----------



## Hopeful1479

That is very sweet I think with all of us who have kids, until the "new baby" is home they have no clue what to expect unless they gace gone through it before... Emery asked me the other day if she could go in my belly and see her baby sister... I told her no that she was there before and soon enough she will get to meet her. We did let her help put the crib toegher with us last night and she was so happy.

Ok I have never done any "exercise" to prepare for labour, what can I do?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have only tried yoga in the past....other than that I am not sure other than squatting real low.....:shrug:


----------



## penelopejones

I honestly don't know if any of this stuff really helps, but they say bouncing on a swiss ball or leaning over it (or any hands and knees type positions) can help get baby in the right position. I guess that is different from trying to prepare your muscles for labor. I've just heard squatting, but I think that only applies if you plan on squatting to give birth. I tried that with DD and it really wore me out, so I'm not planning that again. At the birthing center they have birthing stools, or you can go in the tub or shower, so that's what I'm planning on doing. 

Oh, and this is TMI, but at my birth class they recommended perineal massage. I tried it once and it hurt so I didn't do it again, but it is supposed to help prevent tearing.


----------



## Bekah78

My midwife has recommended perineal massage too. Think from 34 weeks. Last night at my first of four anti natal classes we were told about pelvic tilt exercises to help ease pain, and also about using a Swiss ball for pressure relief and baby positioning. 

Pelvic floor exercises were emphasised to help prevent leakages post pregnancy. Light breathing techniques for the head crowning stage to help reduce risk of a year and also diaphragm breathing to help with the hard pushing stage. 

DH's were taught some massages they can do to help relieve pain on build up and also during labour.


----------



## Qmama79

Interesting. I think to try out different positions & see what works fr me. Definitely Yoga, as I feel I might benefit from relaxing into comfi positions & I need to create down time. Got a ball today, but honestly not a fan of sitting on it. I kind of like hugging it, that's about it.
Got myself a tiny low three legged camping seat (almost feels like squatting!) fr sitting when I drop of kid at preschool as there is nowhere to sit & after walking I'm ready to pass out if I don't sit. It's tiny but so comfi, its my new best friend. The best dollar store buy ever!!

Not sure about perineal massage. I feel I'm mentally not there yet. Got too much stuff to do! 

My friend did tell me about Physio for pelvic floor after birth & I think I'll do that. My pv has been a lot weaker since Finley's birth, so after this one I'll work to get it 'fit' again. I don't want to pee on myself every time I sneeze or run to the toilet as if I'm still prego every 35 mins... 

OH has come home with flowers today...its a start.

I overdid it today. Dragged a bed & mattress from one to the next room as I'm too stubborn to ask my OH. The room fr my oldest is almost ready, just need to paint his bed so he can transition into that room. Moved a single bed into the nursery. Put the changing table into the washroom. Getting the set up done fr the little one. Then I shaved our dog, walked fr an hour to drop of/pick up son at preschool. Result: hard belly the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Qmama79

I think the main thing is that I'll try to stay upright in labour & move into the most comfi position during contractions & rest in between. My first labour was fully restricted & I'm going fr another experience. That is of course if all starts of well this time around! Full term, preferably starting in early morning (I'm a good sleeper) & having labour at home fr as long as possible (5 mins to hospital!) & straight into Delivery Room at hospital. Have you made any plans yet?

I'm a bit jealous of birthing centers. We don't have any here... I would love the opportunity to birth there.


----------



## Bekah78

Glad your OH has started to make an effort Qmama. 

That sounds like a lot of work in one day. Try and not overdo it. 

I'm hoping to start naturally before my 40 weeks or I'll be induced and I'm liking the idea of using the birthing pool. I find hot baths so relaxing and thought that would help me manage the pain.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Glad your OH has started to make an effort Qmama.
> 
> That sounds like a lot of work in one day. Try and not overdo it.
> 
> I'm hoping to start naturally before my 40 weeks or I'll be induced and I'm liking the idea of using the birthing pool. I find hot baths so relaxing and thought that would help me manage the pain.

Lucky you! I don't have a bath at home. Only a shower. Love the shower though...not sure if I cld manage sitting in a bath anymore...


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a bath but it is shallow, so it isn't much of any help for me. :shrug:

Q~ I am glad that OH has made some effort for you. :thumbup: I am still waiting... :trouble:


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> I have a bath but it is shallow, so it isn't much of any help for me. :shrug:
> 
> Q~ I am glad that OH has made some effort for you. :thumbup: I am still waiting... :trouble:

I do have to mention that fr the first time ever, I've thrown a book at him. Seems I loose quite a few inhibitions in pregnancy when being pushed too far. He's not out of the woods though. I'm going to sign up fr counseling; definitely not convinced he'll trade in his adolescent lifestyle fr a balanced family & wife life. Don't want to be at same spot in three months again. I can see the sulking teenager in him when I mention he'll have no choice but to come.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope for your sake that he can grow out of that teenager phase and grow up some. I am working on my DH and I see some change but more fall back. But not finding a job is hard on anyone, but I am not letting him use that as an excuse for not working on life either.


----------



## Hopeful1479

I need to vent... So you ladies were aware of my struggle to find a name for my daughter... I post a couple weeks ago in the baby name section about the struggle of my name choices versus my husbands and how can we come to a decision. I provided the list of names.... The post did not get much attention until I updated it with "We have chosen Peyon and with a superbowl win that just puts the icing on the cake".... Well I have 2 people come back and tell me I am pretty much shaming my child becuase in 2003 Peyton Manning was involved in a sexual harassment case which nothing came out of and I should not name her after a man who harasses women... Seriously? Then another person said there is a boy in her nephews class name Peyton and they make fun of his name and call him "pee-ton"... Are you f-ing kidding me?? 

I am just so annoyed now, first off the name was always on my husbands list, I have always followed and loved Peyton Manning the athlete, it just worked out...

I wanted to tell each of those people to f off, I never asked for an opion on the name I just said we decided on one!!!! They didn't feel the need to chime in when I first posted just after the fact...

Ok rant done, I am going to try and calm down....

Maybe I will go home and blow up my ball and try to relax.


----------



## Bekah78

Try and brush off the comments hopeful. I think it's a lovely name. You'll always get opinionated people and at end of day if everyone liked the same name the world would be a very confusing place.


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> I hope for your sake that he can grow out of that teenager phase and grow up some. I am working on my DH and I see some change but more fall back. But not finding a job is hard on anyone, but I am not letting him use that as an excuse for not working on life either.

Being out of job is no doubt hard on everyone. Love your strong attitude. Your boys will pick up on that growing up! That's mainly why I'm really standing my ground at the moment.


----------



## Qmama79

Forget the comments!! We can all think of comments fr every name. Peyton is a very nice name! 

I've chosen Quinn. I'm done asking oh fr his list. I know he likes Quinn as well, so done deal. Not even going to mention it until he's born unless oh suddenly feels the urge to discuss.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh ladies, this 34 week mark has really started that whole relaxine thing, and I am feeling it like crazy. My pelvis is very angry :gun: I am having more and more problems walking. Resting either doesn't help either. I was not expecting it to be this bad. :sad1:


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopeful~ some people have nothing better to do than to mess in others. Don't listen to them. I know it still hurts, but you need to find the confidence in yourself that you are proud of the name for your baby regardless of what others may say to you. :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

People are so inconsiderate about names! I agree though--if you love it that is all that matters. Peyton is a common enough name now that I don't think most people will bat an eye, and kids can figure out a way of making fun of any name. Just ignore them! 

My birth plan is to go to the center pretty soon after labor starts because I went from 0-8/9 cm overnight with my first. I took a while for her to be born after that--she was born at 7:00 p.m., but she had a big head and the cord was around her neck so I think she had trouble clicking into place, so to speak. I'm worried that this time it could go very quickly, so if the contractions are close together I'm going to head over. Then depending on how quickly things are going I hope to be in the tub or the shower if possible. With dd I was standing for a lot of it until I started pushing. 

All, I'm feeling discomfort earlier this time, too. It's not too bad, but mostly in the pelvic area and then if I'm sitting for too long I get uncomfortable. I've been listening to my hypnobirthing tracks and I swear I feel better after that--more relaxed mentally as well as physically. If anyone is interested there are some you can just download. The one I do most is the "Rainbow Relaxation" one here: https://archive.org/details/HypnoBirthing. After talking you through general bodily relaxation it goes through each color of the rainbow. I listen to it before bed and I'm always asleep after the first couple of colors.


----------



## Qmama79

Jealous of birthing centers! We don't have one here. Would love to go to one as it seems so cozy. Going to do the hospital tour next week. Just to see what I need to bring so I can relax & labour in peace & to prepare my birthplan which will be short & to the point.


----------



## Bekah78

Yay the nursery is finished, crib been put together and hospital bag out ready for packing. 

DH has ordered the wine racks for the wine store we've had built which means we can clear the alcohol out of the larder and move things like the ice cream maker and juicer into the larder to make space in the utility room for a tumble dryer and the bottle steriliser. All coming together nicely.


----------



## Qmama79

I'm painting the bunkbed fr my son right now. Dark blue. I'm hoping to have oh install it this weekend & go to Ikea to get mattresses & bedding. Another boring weekend fr OH (I'm a bit mean at the moment) But I want it done NOW! Then Finley will transition into his new room next week & I can finish of setting up fr baby.


----------



## Bekah78

Guess the sooner Finley's room is set up and he's moved the more chance he has of being settled before your next little one arrives.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am getting a peeved at the moment with mine.....I am up every morning with our children and he stays up late and sleeps in and that bothers me with him not working. I am also mad at myself as i have enabled this myself too. As Z doesn't like his father all that much getting up with him. We have had episodes of screaming for a long time and then I am up anyways. I can't sleep through the boys screaming for me. Still would be nice to sleep in right?


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> I am getting a peeved at the moment with mine.....I am up every morning with our children and he stays up late and sleeps in and that bothers me with him not working. I am also mad at myself as i have enabled this myself too. As Z doesn't like his father all that much getting up with him. We have had episodes of screaming for a long time and then I am up anyways. I can't sleep through the boys screaming for me. Still would be nice to sleep in right?

It really would be nice if he can give you a relaxing Valentine. I kicked my OH out of bed today and told him I wld not lift a finger if he didn't get up first & make me coffee. Still a coffee addict...about two cups in morning.. I get the mother urge when oh is in charge & its chaos; try ear plugs! Soon you'll be so tired from baby that you ought to make most of now, especially since he's home. Maybe you can prep breakfast table, so oh can do breaky fr kids without your help? 

We normally don't do Valentine, but since I'm demanding personal attention right now, I told him that we will honour it this year for first time ever! I got him a small gift (T-shirt & cup with 'love you' type thing on). It's not a dashing gift, but gotta start somewhere (remember that we don't gift fr Xmas or our birthdays). Who else has Valentine plans?


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ It would be nice but I am not expecting anything. My Bday is tomorrow too and also not excepting anything. I think my boys will do more for me than him. I woke up a decent mood but for the second time in a row he did not put food away and I WILL NOT cook a (fresh mind you, from his rents farm) chicken after it has been sitting out all day and night.....It was room temp this morning....nope not going to do it. So before DH had anything to say I told my eldest to go out and through it in the garbage....I am not chancing a freaking thing. Though I am sure he will wake up and bitch at me, but I am just going to put my hand up to him.

I worked late last night, good for the pocket book, but bad for the rest of me. Really though I was impressed I wasn't as sore as I thought I would be. It was really busy so I did a lot of running to the kitchen for the girls, making drinks and helping out with dishes. (we don't wash plates and things but we do wash our glassware in a mini dishwasher behind the bar.) 

The part that got me was the fact that I was being hit with some very bad heart burn. I have been trying to up my iron, so changing the way I eat a bit (more vitC enriched foods too). I was very anemic the other day, so I am trying to tweak things so more iron is getting absorbed. So I was taking two pills (is what my Dr prescribed me previous pg) a day one around lunch and one at supper, with a chewable vitC. I am not sure if that was making me feel icky or if the brunch I had out with bestie was not sitting right, but I couldn't eat anything for the rest of the day.....I am going to go with the fact that it was more the brunch than pills, as they have NEVER bothered me before. On the bright side I don't feel anemic at all right now. :thumbup: Found this website that was very interesting for me about iron absorption. xhttp://www.parentingscience.com/iron-absorption.htmhttp://www.parentingscience.com/iron-absorption.html
i have been taking the Heme iron in pill form. They are more expensive for sure but I was taking them with my calcium pills :dohh: Guess I am not doing that anymore. :nope:

I hope you have a great Valentines day ladies!! <3 :flower:


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like you ladies are having a stressful time with your OH's. Glad to read you're standing up for yourselves. The pregnancy hormones can be good for something, lol. 

DH is working today so I've just been pottering around the house and now enjoying a nice soak. It's nice when he and his care team are out as mean so get some peace.


----------



## penelopejones

All, my midwife mentioned that my iron was lower than usual, too, so I'm taking Floradix upon her recommendation... and I've been having terrible heartburn too. Last night it was so bad I couldn't sleep--had to prop myself up. I guess I will try not taking it before bed and see if that helps. You are supposed to take it with food but I took it with a snack last night... 

My DH is out of the dog house because he did all the laundry yesterday--I mean like probably 10 loads. We are at laundry basket zero! The best Valentine's present. We exchanged small gifts and went out for dim sum with his parents and brother/sister in law. Nom nom. 

I've been having mild cramping yesterday and today. It seems better now but last night into this morning it was fairly persistent. I wouldn't say super painful, but enough to notice and feel uncomfortable. Is that what Braxton hicks feel like? I didn't really have them the first time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Penelope~ I am glad you were put on iron, makes a world of a difference for me. Sounds like a nice Vday for you. Those cramping could be a type of BH or gastro, or a bit of dehydration. I always make sure I drink an extra glass of water just to make sure, as dehydration can really make things feel worse.

my DH is also a bit out of the dog house. He has been making an extra effort researching how to be a good birthing partner, and for my Bday yesterday he gave me a lovely card with very touching words. He also has been rubbing my back and hips, as i have been very uncomfortable the last few days. I always get this way when baby is almost here.


----------



## Qmama79

Nice that hubby is picking up the pace! Mine is treading lightly still & I have no intention of slacking my 'demands'. He got me a Valentine; didn't dare to refuse. Now I know I have to start having fun again, but prego belly is definitely in the way of fun right now. 

Prego wise I'm really uncomfortable. Lightning crotch, waking with terrible pain everywhere in abdomen (I think baby just kicks me a lot when I sleep), more tired, groin pain, hips are hurting. Didn't have that with my first. Almost 34 weeks. Please let him come at 37-38 weeks. I don't think my body can take this beating much longer.


----------



## Bekah78

Some people swear by evening primrose oil to help bring labour on. Maybe worth a try for you at 37 weeks qmama?


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> Nice that hubby is picking up the pace! Mine is treading lightly still & I have no intention of slacking my 'demands'. He got me a Valentine; didn't dare to refuse. Now I know I have to start having fun again, but prego belly is definitely in the way of fun right now.
> 
> Prego wise I'm really uncomfortable. Lightning crotch, waking with terrible pain everywhere in abdomen (I think baby just kicks me a lot when I sleep), more tired, groin pain, hips are hurting. Didn't have that with my first. Almost 34 weeks. Please let him come at 37-38 weeks. I don't think my body can take this beating much longer.

I am not slacking on mine either. He knows it too. :haha: He was allowed back into our bed but I had a list of demands for him and he agreed with me. As he knows he will be back on the couch the moment any of them aren't consistent. :trouble:

I had a prenatal massage yesterday and it was so freaking amazing. If you're feeling that way I would totally suggest it if you can get away. I wasn't moving well at all and so super uncomfortable. I slept better and I am walking like I was a few weeks back. I feel great. I am positive it will help baby move through the canal better if my muscles are more relaxed.


----------



## penelopejones

We went to a birthing class tonight (just a refresher course) and practiced some good massage techniques and ways to alleviate pressure. Some of them were similar to the ones on this site: https://spinningbabies.com/learn-more/techniques/ 

They are all ways to help the baby get in the right position but also help with discomfort. We practiced using a rebozo just to lift up the weight from the belly and take pressure of the hips, and that felt good! 

I was glad we did the class but the question will be whether we can remember to do any of those things when the time comes...


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: you've got less than 3 weeks to go!! I can't believe how fast it's going!! You might be up first of this little group. Very exciting!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ Well I will tell you I do not want to feeling like this until closer to April that is for sure......though I know it is completely possible....my last was a week late.


----------



## Bekah78

Exciting times. I cant wait for the first of our group to have their baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well so with all this complaining I actually feel like nothing is going to happen any time soon. I am feeling way too good to be going into labour!


----------



## penelopejones

It is getting close! Doing the birthing class made it all seem much more real to me. Still so much to do! I did start packing my hospital bag, though.


----------



## Qmama79

I'm slowly getting to packing it! Treated my son to a Spiderman T-shirt, baby to some sleepers & myself to 3 nursing/wide t-shirts apres birth today. 

What are you wearing during labour? I can not fr the life of me remember what I wore last time. 
And... I've not managed to maintain 'trimmed' down below. How do you manage?


----------



## allforthegirl

My bags are packed and ready to go. I treated myself to some new bras. They are comfy and can be worn in bed or not. Perfect for me. I do not wear underwire bra while nursing. 

As for trimming I got dh to trim mine. I'm sure it will have to happen again soon. I tried to do it myself but cut and started to bleed. I was going to go for waxing but now I'm scared :haha:


----------



## Bekah78

I managed to trim mine in the bath, wasn't easy as doing it without being able to see but turned out OK. 

Disappointed that I'll be unlikely to have a water birth. Turns out my labour will be medically supervised 'red' so I'll be going straight into the medical assist unit rather than the birthing centre. Guess knowing now makes it easier than disappointment at the time. 
Ordered a travel sized shampoo and conditioner and picked out babies clothes for hospital and coming home. Just need to sort a few things for myself and get my bags packed. 

Need to go and get measured for some nursing bras. Just finding the time is proving tricky. 

I was thinking of wearing a maternity vest top. Means I'm covered up top but shouldn't overheat. Or do you ladies think a loose top would be better?


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah sorry love I think I missed something....Why are you going to be monitored during labour?


----------



## Bekah78

I'm not 100% sure. Think probably because we went through IVF treatment to get our BFP. Will check with my midwife on Friday. 

It was a comment at the anti natal class saying you're either in the green or red group and what it meant, so I checked my folder when I got home and saw red written on my label. The first appointment at 8 weeks was a little overwhelming as there was so much to go through, so possibly told and forgotten.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, it's starting to get real, huh! 

When I had my daughter I wore one of those stupid gowns once I got to the hospital and I felt so uncomfortable. So this time since I can wear whatever I want I'm trying to think of something comfy. They recommend a short gown or long top. The thing is I hate hate hate having no underwear on. I'm like a never-nude. It feels even worse when things are leaking out of you and there's nothing there. I'm definitely going with a sports bra even if I'm in the tub or shower because I'm not comfortable just being full on naked with people around. I'd like to be able to have a water birth but who knows how it will go. I'm also interested in trying the birthing stool but really, whatever works is good with me. 

At our birthing class they strongly recommended that you pack swimming trunks if you think your hubby will also join you in the tub. They said they'd had some incidents where the husband just went nude and it made all the midwives uncomfortable. Made me laugh. 

After the birth you get to go home within 4-5 hours, so I'll probably just pack something comfy to wear home and then get in a comfy gown or pjs once I'm back home. 

As for trimming, I got one of those little bikini shavers (it's battery operated) and I can sort of use it in front of the bathroom mirror and then clean up the mess... still awkward though!


----------



## Bekah78

Rethinking the clothes for labour. They advise you walk around as much as possible so that gravity helps etc, and I'm not going to want to do that if everything exposed downstairs to anybody walking by when door gets opened for people coming in and out of the room. I'm quite prudish! Hubby might need his PAs in to assist him at times and don't think seeing their boss half nude would be appropriate, lol. 

I was thinking maybe one of hubbies shirts would work. Would be v big on me and cover everything but could unbutton it for skin to skin contact afterwards.


----------



## penelopejones

That's a good idea! I have some nighties that unbutton a bit on top, but they are too long and I don't want them getting in the way. Something above the knee a few inches would be good--long enough to cover but short enough to allow you to move easily. 

I've been reverse nesting this weekend--I went through my closet and found tons of stuff to get rid of. Some of it I've been holding on to even though it likely won't fit me ever again (like some designer jeans from my "skinny phase" before I met DD after I broke up with a serious boyfriend and was working out a ton and not eating much.) I was thinking I would try to sell them but who has the time? So I found a website that will send you a bag to fill with consignment clothes, and you just mail it to them for free. So much easier than having to make an appointment to go in to a consignment shop. I guess if I ever do get that skinny again I'll be sad but after 2 kids I think the odds are pretty low, LOL. I'm hoping my house will be in good order by the time the baby comes. Now I need to get DH to take his bike and rain barrel and random stuff out of my office. He uses it like a storage shed.


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like you've been having a good clearout Penelope. 
I can't wait to get back into normal clothes. I bought a few maternity pieces to get me through the last few months and I'm so bored of them ready. 

Can you believe it's only a week till March is here? Time seems to be flying by. 

Hope you're all doing ok, and those that have had OH issues are being treated better now.


----------



## Qmama79

Like the oh shirt idea, problem is that my bulging belly is not really cooperating... It's getting thight already and I've got hopefully at least 4 weeks to go. Might buy a big button up gown, but have not found one I liked...granny clothes fashion... & I don't want to spend a fortune on something I'll never really wear... 

It's going well again. My crotch pains, groin discomfort & painful inner thighs issue has vanished! Now, the only thing hurting are my feet. They are so sore at the ankles, feels like they just can't take my weight anymore. I guess it's hormones loosening things up. 

Baby is really growing big now. Always feet on the right side pushing & kicking. Thankfully never in my ribs, always lower. I'm really wondering now what he'll look like! & I'm getting really antsy to see him. He's head down now the doc said. I still have no real clue...
OH is doing better at being a better OH. About time. I'm booking Finley in fr half day Easter & summer camps, so I can focus on taking it easy & he gets to play with peers and have fun. His bed is finished & he'll move rooms this weekend. Finally!! Then I can finish up setting up baby's room (&mine fr first 2-4 months). The single bed in babyroom is so convenient in beginning & fr difficult nights later on.


----------



## allforthegirl

I couldn't use the Dh shirt thing.... he wear mens s/m and right now I couldn't even get one of his shirts over my bump even if I tried.....:blush: I think I am going to wear an older maternity shirt that really doesn't matter, and then a loose pair of mat pants too. I have two in mind as they are wear thin, and wouldn't give them away to someone else. :haha:

I had a bit of a dumb moment this morning..... When Bekah talked about it only being a week until March and then Qmama mentions she hopes to wait four weeks until her baby came I got lost....... :rofl: I could not wrap my head around April 1 being 4 weeks away, I just kept thinking. "how can that be if it is only a week away.....why would she wait another week and go to 43 weeks....." :blush: :rofl: "Oooooh April not March!" Just thought I would share my stupidity with you all.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: I know! Our time is getting so close, yet far away!! I'm really hoping to 'pop' between mid March & April 1. In my mind it's absolutely IMPOSSIBLE that I'll go overdue, especially since I feel SO big.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear you....Though I thought for sure I would be early specially with all that was going on last week....but now I'm not so sure. Plus I am huge (always measuring 2 weeks ahead with fundal height)....though I stopped gaining weight two weeks or more ago. I have been stuck at the one weight forever now it seems. The only time I go up feels like when I have a very salty something...next day I go up like 2lbs.... but it just drops right back down.


----------



## penelopejones

Ack! Just wrote a long post and accidentally shut the page! 

Anyway, it is getting really close for us! Looking forward to seeing the first baby pics! 

My parents are in town and they helped us set up the baby's room and DD's room today. DD is sleeping in her new room for the first time tonight. I'm glad because it just has her bunk bed, a little chair, and one container of books. Normally she wakes up early and strews stuff all over her room (books, clothes, diapers) so this will be much easier to maintain. 

Her room was the guest room. We moved the full bed that was in there into the nursery and reconfigured it, so now I have a place to go lie down if I want to nurse the baby, or if DH is snoring, of if DH has to wake up early and I don't want him to wake the baby. 

Now I'm trying to figure out what to do about DD's daycare. It's about 17 minutes away. If she stays there, that's basically 40 minutes round trip twice a day, and I'll have to take her there myself 1-2 days a week because it is in the opposite direction of DH's work. She goes 3 days a week. There are a few centers closer to our house but they all require 5 days a week. And I love her current daycare. The other option is to get DH's parents to take her to daycare, but then I'll have to interact with them every day and ward them off from trying to basically move in. ;) What to do...? 

I have a ton of stuff I want to finish up at work before the baby comes, but other than that at least the house feels set. My mom froze a bunch of food for us to have when he is born.


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, and I feel like my belly is packed fully of baby, too, and can't see how he is going to get any bigger! I've gained 16 pounds as of my last appointment but I'm measuring a tad big each time. It seems like it is all knees and elbows in there pushing and poking me all the time.


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: seems your nursery & DD set up is the same as mine. I like it. At least one parent can be human after a bad night... 
Maybe consider a temporary pick up schedule fr DD where yr in-laws do the commuting. If that proves too taxing, switch. 

Allfrthegirl: you must be glad not to put it on anymore... I dread every doctors visit. Has Declan dropped yet? 

Today people are saying how different my belly is looking from last week. I think it's lower? I don't know anymore...


----------



## Bekah78

Been told baby is lower here too. I don't know though, I just feel big. 

The nursery room set up sounds great. Our nursery was a twin bed guest room before we started, and we've left one of the beds in there. 

Anyone else getting really bad back ache?


----------



## allforthegirl

I think some nights my DH wishes we had an extra room to sleep in instead of sleeping against the wall. I already take up 3/4 of the bed. :haha: But that isn't happening with this many kids running around. :rofl:

Penelope ~ I hope you can figure out something out that will make you life a bit easier with taking DD to daycare. Eventually you will have a routine down pat I am sure.

Qmama ~ I am very happy not to be gaining any more. I am the very heaviest I have ever been EVER and the numbers freak me out. With you first they drop a week r so before hand....when you have had multiple children then they don't fully drop until labour.... Though he will pop in and out as he helps my cervix change..... He is low though for sure. When I sneeze though some days it feels like the spasm of it pushes him down so dang hard it feels like my cervix has all this pressure it wasn't ready for and it bloody hurts!! Doesn't happen all the time, but I swear one of these sneezes will end up breaking my waters.

Bekah ~ I did have a pretty bad backache around 30-34 weeks. I found his position to really dictate the state of my body....still do just its different right now.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: Big congrats on reaching full term!! Let the labour watch begin! I'm so excited, I feel like a teenager!!


----------



## allforthegirl

i see my OB today and this starts the weekly appt from here. Wonder if he will check my cervix or not. I know the strep B test will be today so who knows.

I am glad you are excited.....I not excited just yet....when labour starts for real then I will be excited


----------



## Bekah78

Excited for you too allforthegirl. Will be watching for updates. :)


----------



## Qmama79

Name has been decided on: Quinn. Oh spent a couple of hours browsing & cldn't find any names he really liked more than Quinn. Yippie!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh that's a lovely name. Congrats on picking a name


----------



## Bekah78

Yay for having a name. Makes it feel even more real I think.


----------



## penelopejones

Quinn's a great name! So how many of us have names and how many are still in limbo? 

We're in limbo.... and DH keeps changing his mind on names I thought we had both agreed on. I don't think we have any right now, except maybe Franklin.


----------



## Bekah78

Franklin is a lovely name. 

We have a name, Erik Terry after the dear friend and FIL sadly no longer with us. Quite an old fashioned name and not heard either used for many years. I can't help but picture our little man in cord trousers, a tweed jacket and a flat cap, haha. I suspect social services will be onto us for fashion crimes against children.


----------



## Bekah78

Just a thought. If anyone fancies linking up on Facebook as well let me know and I'll PM you my full name so can find us on there and friends request. 

Have any of you told others what you're having? We've kept the babies sex to ourselves. (Except for me sharing on this page)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am sure that it is obvious, but yes we have a name :haha: We have told our family and close friends what we are having, but I didn't tell my coworkers or anything. We haven't even told anyone on FB that we are pg, as I don't need comments from anyone in regard to our family choices.....plus since it is another boy brings on a whole new territory for people to make unnecessary comments. 

As for FB I am up for that.....but I would ask all comments about the upcoming little man be hush hush.


----------



## Bekah78

I've PM'd you. Lips are sealed, typing fingers too, lol.


----------



## penelopejones

Erik Terry is sweet, and I love picturing a little Scottish lad in his tweed! My sister's husband is from the UK and when her son was little, she used to find him some little tweed type outfits to wear. So cute. Also a navy peacoat! 

So I guess I'm the only one on the fence with names, huh! We need some more ideas. Franklin flies mainly because my daughter has been saying "Frankie" when we ask what the baby should be named.


----------



## Bekah78

Frankie is a cute nickname for a Franklin.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah~ for some reason I didn't get the PM :shrug:

Penelope~ I am sure you will find a name you both like..... Two of mine were literally a fight with my first husband. My second didn't have a name for about 5 days.... the statistics lady was going crazy with us :haha:


----------



## Bekah78

I've tried again :) 

I don't know how we'd even begin to pick a name if hadn't been for the major event in our lives. Must be even harder for you ladies with your sixth child on the way.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> I've tried again :)
> 
> I don't know how we'd even begin to pick a name if hadn't been for the major event in our lives. Must be even harder for you ladies with your sixth child on the way.


I thought it was going to be impossible to get a name but we put so many restrictions that it actually worked out.


----------



## penelopejones

Yes, I like Frankie as a nickname, and my daughter has been saying the baby should be Frankie (probably because it rhymes with Blankie). My mom doesn't like it because she doesn't like Frank, but I feel frustrated when she weighs in like that. It is hard enough for DH and I to find a name we agree on! She didn't like my daughter's name either (she's Penelope) but she had to deal with it. 

I'd like to find a name to honor my father (who died when I was very young), but he never liked his first name.


----------



## Bekah78

What's your fathers name? Just wondering if there's variants that would work for you? 

Allforthegirl such a good looking family. Your boys will be heart breakers as they grow up.


----------



## allforthegirl

penelope~ could you use your fathers name as the middle name?

Bekah~ :cloud9: thank you.

AFM I almost thought I was in true true labour last night. They very strong and way more painful that I have felt to date. So I thought that was it.....but as soon as DH came over and started massaging my back and hips it went away completely. So frustrating.


----------



## Bekah78

Oh wow. Could be any day now for you. So exciting!


----------



## allforthegirl

Could be but WOW that was rude... :haha:


----------



## Bekah78

lol. Have you ladies with children already got people to support you during your labours to look after the children etc? Bet your kids are looking forward to meeting their new sibling!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes my parents will be looking after them. They stayed with them last time too. Though this time I am not sure DH will be staying all night and day as Z most likely will not like being away from me or dad for that long.


----------



## penelopejones

My dad's name was Rodney. Not my favorite name to be honest. Some variations are Roderick, Roland, Rudolf, etc. His middle name was James which is maybe better to work with! 

My in-laws will watch my daughter when the big event happens. I'm a bit concerned about coordinating everything, in case things happen quickly. I'm worried about DH being at work when it happens. The good thing is that it is okay to have a kid at the birthing center, so she could come along until DH's parents can come pick her up.


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> My dad's name was Rodney. Not my favorite name to be honest. Some variations are Roderick, Roland, Rudolf, etc. His middle name was James which is maybe better to work with!
> 
> My in-laws will watch my daughter when the big event happens. I'm a bit concerned about coordinating everything, in case things happen quickly. I'm worried about DH being at work when it happens. The good thing is that it is okay to have a kid at the birthing center, so she could come along until DH's parents can come pick her up.

I like Roderick. I like Rick as a name too, not Roddie. I love Frankie as a name. Your mum dealt with Penelope, she'll deal with Frankie too!! I'm already certain that my MIL won't like Quinn. She likes very traditional names, William or George. She named her sons Andrew & Robert... I think she just looked at the top 5 UK naming list. My mum will not like it either, but will be happy she can pronounce it! 

My mum arrives March 19th fr a month, so I'm hoping to have baby around then. Fingers crossed!! March 23 it is full moon, and I've heared wards get pretty busy then! If Quinn makes an appearance before that time, local neighbours & friends will jump in to help. We only live 5 mins away from hospital, so that helps! I just hope to be out quickly, last time I stayed a week in hospital.


----------



## Qmama79

I'm ready. I have been so busy the last days, but we're all set up. The only thing I've not really done was stock up the freezer. I made two of many things, but ended up eating it on days where I just felt tired. So in a way, my freezer meals have helped me through my last trimester... I'm just hoping that hubby & my mum will do most of the cooking when baby's born. It's been literally years since OH cooked a few days in a row ... So, if baby comes before my mum gets here, he'll be at the stove or getting take out. He still brags about being a good cook to friends, even though he doesn't do more than BBQ in summer & boiled/fried eggs. Time to prove himself!
How are your guys in the household?


----------



## penelopejones

My mom stocked me up with some quick and frozen meals while she was here last week. I haven't felt like cooking at all lately. Today I was off and with PJ all day, so we picked up a quick dinner and took it to eat at the playground since it was warm out. 

My husband is unfortunately not so good around the house. Occasionally he gets in the mood to organize things, and then he goes crazy for a couple of days, and then he'll be in a lazy mood for a while. I've started to tell him that on days I work and he is off, he needs to plan something for dinner, so sometimes he will buy an easy frozen meal. He can make stir fry but that's about it. I really wish his mom would have trained him to cook! He works 12 hour shifts so I don't expect him to do much on those days, but I wish he'd tidy up more often and cook from time to time. Sometimes I feel like I'm living in a dorm room. But then I don't want to be constantly nagging either. Sorry to rant. 

I need to get better with making PJ clean up, too. She is good at entertaining herself when she can make a huge mess. Today I had to take a work phone call and she was strangely quiet. Turned out she had found some markers and written all over her hands and face, dumped out a container of small stickers and craft items all over the porch, and pooped her pants. Sigh.


----------



## allforthegirl

Don't get me started on my DH.....:trouble: He is horrible.... I just want to say that I didn't pick him because he could cook or clean....cause he is horrid at both.... Though he is getting there as he knows how crazy I get when he doesn't help out. As I have 5 others that need to see that we all make the mess and live under the same roof so we all help to clean it. He just has very strange ideas of what goes into meals.... he makes me shake my head. Oh and unless I point out what needs to be done he will walk by garbage on the floor a million times and still may not pick it up.... :grr:

I don't know how many times I have found my kids with marker all over them, walls and floors.... Now we don't have any in the house....


----------



## penelopejones

It just feels like it is neverending. I could spend all day cleaning up and our house would still be messy, so I've more of less just reconciled myself to the house being more or less messy.


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> It just feels like it is neverending. I could spend all day cleaning up and our house would still be messy, so I've more of less just reconciled myself to the house being more or less messy.

I agree! I let it be within reason. My son & I have put toys away sessions regularly; before we go outside, before we eat, before bedtime. I've become pretty anal about him helping & sometimes he now does it himself spontaneously! He knows that he is allowed a supermess in his bedroom during the day (clean it up in evening) but kitchen & living room stay 'tidy'-ish all day. 

There is something about permanent markers that is irresistible... I actually put all of mine out of reach & view today as he was eyeing them all the time today!! 

Oh is not too bad housework wise. Not a lot of expectations as I'm not working at moment, but he'll do a load of washing sometimes. Now that I'm getting tired faster, he's helping clean up kitchen after dinner and play & put away toys with son in the evenings. He always preps Finley fr bed (bath, story, teeth, ...). So, I can sit up & chill after dinner really. I like that Finley is his responsibility in the evenings & he seems to enjoy it too. 

Allfrthegirl: you've got yr work cut out fr you teaching the boys to be awesome men in the future!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes the mess in my house can get overwhelming to clean come the end of the week. I used to be a clean freak, I liked things a certain way.....when I only had 2!! But I was yelling and screaming at the boys all the time and I didn't like myself much at all. So I had to change. For me is to let most of it go or go completely insane and end up in asylum for murder, babbling in a corner :gun:. I still demand that when they clean it isn't half assed, it is called mommy clean, because daddy will let way more slide than I. Dh will not do my laundry or the boys as I am allowing myself to very anal about one thing....hahaha That is one thing I can't let go. Though my two elder do their own laundry because if I do it for them it turns around and ends up back on the floor.... They are more than old enough to do their own laundry.

Thank you Qmama I am trying. Only thing I haven't let them do just yet is help out in the kitchen. I will teach them basics, and then give them my recipe, but as far as it goes as help with supper No :sulk:

Well ladies I am pretty sure I lost a bit of my plug last night. There were two pieces and only the size of peas, but it something right??


----------



## Bekah78

I have to admit I'm very grateful for all the help from DH and am a little spoilt at home. Despite being paralysed from chest down he helps clean the house, and gets his PA's to keep on top of lots of the household chores. They keep on top of the washing, ironing, cleaning etc. One of our three full time staff members is good at cooking. DH taught her, as his second career choice (before injury) was to be a chef. He taught me to cook when we were first together. He will go do the shopping too. 

Although most of the child care will land on me I know I won't have to manage the house too which is such a relief. Despite his disability we see our marriage as a partnership. I think being with someone who wouldn't take their share of the burden would really irritate me.


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Yes the mess in my house can get overwhelming to clean come the end of the week. I used to be a clean freak, I liked things a certain way.....when I only had 2!! But I was yelling and screaming at the boys all the time and I didn't like myself much at all. So I had to change. For me is to let most of it go or go completely insane and end up in asylum for murder, babbling in a corner :gun:. I still demand that when they clean it isn't half assed, it is called mommy clean, because daddy will let way more slide than I. Dh will not do my laundry or the boys as I am allowing myself to very anal about one thing....hahaha That is one thing I can't let go. Though my two elder do their own laundry because if I do it for them it turns around and ends up back on the floor.... They are more than old enough to do their own laundry.
> 
> Thank you Qmama I am trying. Only thing I haven't let them do just yet is help out in the kitchen. I will teach them basics, and then give them my recipe, but as far as it goes as help with supper No :sulk:
> 
> Well ladies I am pretty sure I lost a bit of my plug last night. There were two pieces and only the size of peas, but it something right??

You have my respect mama bear! I understand not wanting to let go of your space in the kitchen! Working together in the kitchen is so hard! I can't do it with oh & I really don't enjoy cooking with a toddler (cookies, pancakes)...

Congrats on yr plug!! Seems that all & any discharge has stopped fr me these past few days....grumble. I do seem to wee myself regularly though. I think Q is really in place as I'm getting lightning crotch with every step I take & I'm walking about 1 1/2 to 2 hours daily to drop of/pick up Finley at preschool & other 'on his own' - toddler programs... My mum arrives in 2 weeks. Counting down.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> I have to admit I'm very grateful for all the help from DH and am a little spoilt at home. Despite being paralysed from chest down he helps clean the house, and gets his PA's to keep on top of lots of the household chores. They keep on top of the washing, ironing, cleaning etc. One of our three full time staff members is good at cooking. DH taught her, as his second career choice (before injury) was to be a chef. He taught me to cook when we were first together. He will go do the shopping too.
> 
> Although most of the child care will land on me I know I won't have to manage the house too which is such a relief. Despite his disability we see our marriage as a partnership. I think being with someone who wouldn't take their share of the burden would really irritate me.

It's pretty cool you get that extra help & especially that your DH is so helpful! It's kind of great when they actually 'see' what needs doing & don't need to be told. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Thank you Qmama I am trying. Only thing I haven't let them do just yet is help out in the kitchen. I will teach them basics, and then give them my recipe, but as far as it goes as help with supper No :sulk:

My OH learned to cook with his 2 yr older brother at home as a teenager. They were in charge of food a couple of nights a week as their parents came home late from work. He got the basics there. 
My father studied as a chef in free time, so he passed on a passion fr food & flavour... I love food!! But I'm honestly a mediocre cook. Enjoy eating a lot more than cooking...


----------



## allforthegirl

Just got back from the OB and he said there is not more room for him, and told me he thinks I will go into labour any time now. He didn't even say to me "see you next week" :haha: Been having way way more pressure and pinching than ever before. Hope this means I get to meat my LO very soon!!

I don't like that feeling either Qmama but it is just our babies getting our bodies read, so even though it is uncomfortable it is helping to get our cervix ready for the big day.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, that's exciting Q! I don't think I noticed losing my plug with my first. I did get the "bloody show" but at that point I was obviously in labor. Any other signs to look out for? 

I definitely feel the baby pretty low down, like I have pressure against the pubic bone in front. But I still have up to 6 weeks left, or more! 

Bekah, that's great that your hubby is so helpful. 

One of the things I'm looking forward to in having a little boy is training him to be helpful around the house. I want both kids to know how to do cooking and cleaning and hopefully to learn some more traditionally "male" skills as well. I'm pretty inept with tools, handiwork, car repair, etc. and I don't think that's a good thing. I hate having to rely on DH for that stuff.


----------



## Qmama79

My mum reminded me today that my grandmother had her at 8 weeks, and my uncle 2 weeks before DD. My mum had my brother around DD & I was 3 weeks before DD. My first was born at 36 weeks, so I hope it's a sign that I can expect Quinn at tad before DD. 
I'm gonna be a mental wreck if I make it into April. I'm way too excited ... No way that I can keep my sanity going fr so long...


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Just got back from the OB and he said there is not more room for him, and told me he thinks I will go into labour any time now. He didn't even say to me "see you next week" :haha: Been having way way more pressure and pinching than ever before. Hope this means I get to meat my LO very soon!!
> 
> I don't like that feeling either Qmama but it is just our babies getting our bodies read, so even though it is uncomfortable it is helping to get our cervix ready for the big day.


So happy fr you!! I'm sure you're ready to meet the little lad!! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Exciting times for you ladies who are seeing signs of babies imminent arrivals. 

Ok here. Still have 7 weeks to go so glad no signs off bump making an appearance yet. I've got 5 weeks left to work and am starting to get tired now. Looking forward to my last working day for a year.


----------



## Bekah78

Hoping things ok with Hopeful. She's not posts since Feb 10th and that was after the discussion about her babies name choice and the responses to her other post.....


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ I am not as tired as I have been with some of my pg. My last one I remember falling alseep on the couch by supper time. This time I feel blessed with extra energy. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your LO to come. 

Bekah~ It will go by fast, the last bit once you have signs seem to drag....

AFM I feeling so crappy with this cold over my head. DH told me, after helping with perennial massage, that he had some plug on him.....I couldn't tell if he was grossed out or not. Oh the joys of pg. He wiped it before I got to ask him if I could see it. I am curious like that :haha::rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Hoping things ok with Hopeful. She's not posts since Feb 10th and that was after the discussion about her babies name choice and the responses to her other post.....

Maybe she is just busy with life. :shrug:


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: you are funny!!


----------



## Bekah78

Tried the perennial massage last weekend. Was really quite painful. Does it get better/easier?


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Tried the perennial massage last weekend. Was really quite painful. Does it get better/easier?

It does. Extra moisture helps too. If you relax into more like foreplay it can help. If you are comfortable you can always stimulate your lady bits as he is massaging can make things WAY easier. Also wait until 34-35 makes a big difference too. i found before 35 weeks for me was a bit painful, but after was different.


----------



## Bekah78

That's good to know, thanks. Will try again in a few weeks. Anything that helps reduce the chance of tearing is high on my list of must do's. Will try the evening primrose capsules trick too but heard that can start labour early so will hold off till at least 38 weeks for that. Ordered my raspberry leaf tea and capsules today.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been drinking the RLT too the last few days. More so because I am dealing with this cold....and in hopes it will help things along . :haha:


----------



## Bekah78

Hope it helps with both. Certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> That's good to know, thanks. Will try again in a few weeks. Anything that helps reduce the chance of tearing is high on my list of must do's. Will try the evening primrose capsules trick too but heard that can start labour early so will hold off till at least 38 weeks for that. Ordered my raspberry leaf tea and capsules today.

Did you read any books by Ina May Gaskin? I remember that visualisation is effective according to her and the birth stories I read. The women would visualize opening more & more. I kind of believe in it. If you are scared of tearing, you'll tense more and increase your chances of tearing. If you relax into it & imagine getting really big & open, then the relaxation will help stretch. Probably easier said than done. I had 1st degree tear with first, but had epidural & forceps delivery ... The epidural probably relaxed my muscles & skin as it was very strong. The forceps probably teared it. But baby had to be out (distressed). I never felt any discomfort from this small tear afterwards.


----------



## penelopejones

I have 6 weeks left as of tomorrow... starting to get tired again but I'm also getting yet another cold from DD. I'm going to try to do the perineal massage this time. I tried it a couple times but it was uncomfortable. I ended up with a tear, too, but they made me push really hard at the hospital and vacuumed PJ out (also distressed). I'm hoping to avoid that this time. At the birthing center they don't encourage the "purple pushing" and allow you to "breathe the baby down" or just follow your body, and apparently that lessens the risk of tears. I'm going to try that this time although with my experience last time, my body just sort of took over. But then they told me I wasn't pushing hard enough because the baby wasn't coming out quickly enough and I had to do the 10 count push. Ugh. 

At any rate, I skimmed back through the book I had (hypnobirthing) and it described using a quick breath in and then visualizing the breath out going down through your body, but just gently helping the baby move down and not straining hard. It says the best way to practice is when you are on the toilet going #2. ;) I think it helps if you aren't flat on your back, too. 

I'm going to read the Ina May book too--I've heard a lot of good things about her approach.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have both books, Ina May and hypnobirthing, and both talk about visualizing. One thing I remember with Ina May is that she finds talking about the fear helps to let go of it and then things can go smoothly. Though I am sure that having someone talking you down from that fear is also needed. 

You have to remember if this is your second baby, unless baby's head is way bigger than your last, your body will know what to do better. Even though I do the massaging, I know that my body has not torn since my first....well I didn't even really tear but got stitches :trouble: Our bodies are way more reseptible to the stretching. Can't say it burns any less either. :haha:


----------



## Bekah78

Probably just fear of the unknown for me. Will look out the books though. They sound like they contain useful/practical advice. :)


----------



## penelopejones

PJ's head was huge! Still is. She's been in the upper 90th percentile for head size or her whole lie. Hopefully this one will have a smaller head. ;) 

Thanks for the reassurance, All. I'm hoping my body will remember what to do but that I'll also be more relaxed about it and a bit more aware of what I need to do.


----------



## allforthegirl

I was way better with my second too. I had absolutely no idea what birth was about at all with my first!!


----------



## Bekah78

Saw your comment about being ready for babies arrival on the other thread Qmama. Have you tried the evening primrose capsules? I've been reading that they can help get things started so help soften things up down there but shouldn't be used till near due date. If used too early can cause premature labour but you're beyond that point now. 

My raspberry leaf tea bags and capsules have arrived. Plans to start taking them slowly and building up over the next few weeks. Will start on the EP much nearer due date.


----------



## allforthegirl

If I make it to my due date I may just have to try that EP.


----------



## Qmama79

Not tried it yet. Going on the hunt fr it today. Been drinking RLT since 2 weeks. Might up the dosage a bit now! 
I have less vag discharge now than at any time this pregnancy. My plug is probably made from steel. No BH and the lightning crotch has disappeared. 

Does the size of your belly change a lot in last weeks?


----------



## allforthegirl

Baby usually is finished growing in length around 37-38 weeks I believe and it is mainly them fattening up nearing the end. 

My body goes from all the signs to no signs all the time. I have come to expect it and probably won't believe I'm in labour until it is too late :rofl:


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Baby usually is finished growing in length around 37-38 weeks I believe and it is mainly them fattening up nearing the end.
> 
> My body goes from all the signs to no signs all the time. I have come to expect it and probably won't believe I'm in labour until it is too late :rofl:

Thanks! How are you feeling?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had this strange feeling down low this morning and went for a walk around a mall with DH for a bit, and had tons of pressure, not more that 2 BH the whole time. Came home dtd.....and I can't say it has really felt much like 'fun' lately....though still depositing to help labour along. Sorry to say I don't know how but today it was FREAKING amazing! :shock: Good lawd I think he may have to get lucky AGIAN!!


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: Glad to hear that! 

My boy has turned into a monster these past days!! I know it's just one of those phases...but it's killing me! The "I don't want to" x 675 -phrase is really annoying. I have to stop asking things I need him to do. He simply doesn't have a choice. But boy oh boy is he stubborn. Then he cries when I make him & a minute later he laughs.... Grrrr... 
And then my mum told me not to be too hard with Finley after she watched him misbehave via Skype at breakfast. She used to be very strict with us when we were young, so I told her she'd better keep quiet about the way we raise our kid in his presence & not spoil him with treats & attention when he's naughty when she's here to help out in 2 weeks. I'm hoping she got the message. 

On top of that our dog started eating rubbish. He ate a rubber hockey ball & has been vomiting fr 2 days straight. He still is food obsessed & quite energetic, so I'm not too worried, but poor doggy ... I have to keep him locked in our kitchen as he deposits puddles of undigested rubber ball all over the house. He whines the whole time... It's either my dog or my son these past 2 days whining 24/7! On Sunday I left the house fr a couple of hours, just to go to Starbucks, have a latte & read a teenager vampire book.... Peace & quiet!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ I hate days like those. I had to change the way i talked to my kids too. I found asking them to do something they technically don't have a choice for can be a recipe for a disaster. Now my eldest will take a statement as a question, I just respond "that is not an option, now do it!" :trouble: 

My mother can be like that too. She has learned though. and my kids have also learned that just because Grandma doesn't mean it will fly at home! My boys were asking all last week if baby was coming because they want to stay Gma's house. This week so far nothing. I think they gave up :haha: This baby is just way too comfy.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: thanjs


----------



## Bekah78

Any day now then allforthegirl. Really hope when time comes it all goes really well. Can't wait for the update that the first baby in our little group has arrived :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not feeling like he will come anytime soon :haha: I think he just likes to tease me. :rofl:


----------



## Qmama79

I bet we'll check in very soon & you'll have posted a pic with D! 
In any case, if it starts fast, GOOD LUCK!! 

Nipple stimulation seems to be pretty effective. I heared you can use it in labour too if you slow down fr too long. I'm taking my breastpump to the hospital. Anything to avoid Pitocin!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> I bet we'll check in very soon & you'll have posted a pic with D!
> In any case, if it starts fast, GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Nipple stimulation seems to be pretty effective. I heared you can use it in labour too if you slow down fr too long. I'm taking my breastpump to the hospital. Anything to avoid Pitocin!

I had strong cramps and a back ache last night....they continued for a few hours, so I thought I would try and sleep. They woke me up at midnight even stronger cramps, and then stopped after about 2 hours....:growlmad:

Tried the nipple stimulation but it gave me a contraction while doing it, but that seemed to be it... I don't get it.:shrug:

Yes anything to avoid that nasty a$$ drug.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopefully you'll see more signs soon allforthegirl. 

All of a sudden I feel huge. Had the day off work to help hubby and his new staff member. Only a couple weeks ago I could do the moving and handling without any issues but today I really struggled. Bump just too big to get close enough to do anything. 

Started packing my hospital bag today. Need to purchase a few bits and pieces but mostly it's ready.


----------



## allforthegirl

I know what you mean. It really sucks to feel like that. Cool that your bags are almost packed.


----------



## Qmama79

Baby kicked me in the ribs around 2.30am. I had to get up & stand straight, so he would settle down lower... Cheeky Monkey! 

It's official now...I'm done. I'm hot tempered at moment & everyone seems to be pushing my buttons!! I kicked my OH out yesterday (fr a walk with dog) because he just cld not manage to get his 3 yr old in pyjamas. After 20 mins of tantrums & discussions between OH & dear son I lost it... He's screwing up a perfectly fine bedtime routine by playing around and riling him up & then suddenly demanding to be taken seriously but not setting the tone!!??? It took me 15 mins to get him dressed, brush his teeth, read a story & put him in bed. He was sleeping 10 mins later. I could have killed oh. Had a good whine about it afterwards. Don't want to end up with bedtime trouble once Q is here because he's dragging his feet. Aaargh! He's going to put me in labour one of these days...(yippie)


----------



## penelopejones

I know what you mean about bedtime! My DH ends up getting silly with DD, getting her hyper, and then she cries for me when she has trouble calming down. Or he just lies there in her bed while I do everything. UGH. 

I know what you mean Bekah--my belly is totally in the way and I feel like I can't get anything done that requires physical effort. Today in the office I tried sitting on a swiss ball and adjusting my office chair in various ways but just couldn't get comfortable. I feel like the baby is all up in my ribs and taking up all the space down low too! 

I had a midwife visit on Tuesday and everything is looking fine. They double checked with a quick ultrasound to make sure he was head down because she heard the heartbeat sort of up high. I'm measuring right on track but this baby certainly feels long! DH has a long torso and so does DD, so maybe that's why I feel uncomfortable. I mean, their little legs and arms can scrunch up but if they are long in the torso there's not much room, right?


----------



## Bekah78

Urgh had a nose bleed in work today. Pregnancy is so glam isn't it!


----------



## allforthegirl

I had nose bleeds a lot in the begging not so much any more. 

As for bedtime routines....my DH has messed up all different things as he is not as diligent with keeping the boys in line. So now I have a 12yr old running around telling everyone what to do even with me right there. My DH will just let them do the telling and he doesn't have to. Very irritating. :trouble:


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> I had nose bleeds a lot in the begging not so much any more.
> 
> As for bedtime routines....my DH has messed up all different things as he is not as diligent with keeping the boys in line. So now I have a 12yr old running around telling everyone what to do even with me right there. My DH will just let them do the telling and he doesn't have to. Very irritating. :trouble:

Can imagine the irritation! I've been putting my son to bed myself these past 2 days ... I just can't deal with oh doing it right now as it irritates me too much how slow he does it. 15 mins it takes me to get through the whole bedtime routine. Aaargh...


----------



## Qmama79

I seem to have really good days & then days where pregnancy hits hard(er). Today, my ankles just can't carry my weight anymore. I've gained 30lbs... My ankles are not swollen, but they really hurt. I'm waddling just because my feet just don't do their job anymore! I can't get of my feet though as I walk to drop of my son at preschool. It took me 25 instead of 15 mins one way ... So, almost 2 hs of walking/struggling ... 

Docs appointment today. Baby's engaged!! Yippie!! You're stuck now buddy, the only way is down & out!!


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Hopefully you'll see more signs soon allforthegirl.
> 
> All of a sudden I feel huge. Had the day off work to help hubby and his new staff member. Only a couple weeks ago I could do the moving and handling without any issues but today I really struggled. Bump just too big to get close enough to do anything.
> 
> Started packing my hospital bag today. Need to purchase a few bits and pieces but mostly it's ready.

And just when you think you can't possibly stretch more ... You do!! Movements are indeed getting pretty limited. I get the feeling Q might be double the weight ... It's scaring me a bit!


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> I know what you mean about bedtime! My DH ends up getting silly with DD, getting her hyper, and then she cries for me when she has trouble calming down. Or he just lies there in her bed while I do everything. UGH.
> 
> I know what you mean Bekah--my belly is totally in the way and I feel like I can't get anything done that requires physical effort. Today in the office I tried sitting on a swiss ball and adjusting my office chair in various ways but just couldn't get comfortable. I feel like the baby is all up in my ribs and taking up all the space down low too!
> 
> I had a midwife visit on Tuesday and everything is looking fine. They double checked with a quick ultrasound to make sure he was head down because she heard the heartbeat sort of up high. I'm measuring right on track but this baby certainly feels long! DH has a long torso and so does DD, so maybe that's why I feel uncomfortable. I mean, their little legs and arms can scrunch up but if they are long in the torso there's not much room, right?

I got one of those big balls at home & quite frankly I really hate it. I'm honestly more comfi just standing and swaying from one side to the other, than to sit on one of those balls... 

Was your DD long when born? DS was 51.5cm at 36 weeks, so a good full term length but skinny as he didn't get time to pack it on!


----------



## Bekah78

Whoop for your baby being engaged qmama. Sorry you're struggling with the walking to school etc though. Not long now though. God chance Q could come this month? 

So glad it's Friday and another working week is almost over. Just four more to go then I can put my feet up for a few weeks. DH's team are nesting for me. It's great. The oven wasn't as clean when it was put in brand new. I thought I was going to need sunglasses the shelves are that shiny.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> I seem to have really good days & then days where pregnancy hits hard(er). Today, my ankles just can't carry my weight anymore. I've gained 30lbs... My ankles are not swollen, but they really hurt. I'm waddling just because my feet just don't do their job anymore! I can't get of my feet though as I walk to drop of my son at preschool. It took me 25 instead of 15 mins one way ... So, almost 2 hs of walking/struggling ...
> 
> Docs appointment today. Baby's engaged!! Yippie!! You're stuck now buddy, the only way is down & out!!

For me it is comforting that I am not the only one that is suffering a bit right now. My hips feel like that...I can't even pick up my Z :cry:

I hope he stays engaged.....after your first they can pop in and out until the end. I have cried a few times over it all....not this time but last time I swear he just liked to check things out and then move out...:growlmad::dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Whoop for your baby being engaged qmama. Sorry you're struggling with the walking to school etc though. Not long now though. God chance Q could come this month?
> 
> So glad it's Friday and another working week is almost over. Just four more to go then I can put my feet up for a few weeks. DH's team are nesting for me. It's great. The oven wasn't as clean when it was put in brand new. I thought I was going to need sunglasses the shelves are that shiny.

that is so nice to come home to a cleaner home!!:happydance:


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah: I envy you! My oven hasn't been cleaned since we moved into our house 2.5 yrs ago....

Allfrthegirl: ohw...Q wld get me really upset if he wondered of from there. Going to have to continue walking on these 'broken' feet ... 

Oh asked me if he cld go skiing this weekend as baby wld not be here for another 6 weeks according to him!!!! I told him I was offended that he was thinking of being 3 hrs away from his wife when she might pop any time. He's not going. He can't serve me with replies these days when I point out where his responsibilities lies. I'm loving it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Good your OH needs to smarten up and just stay close to home. :trouble: 

It is very upsetting when that happens. you think oh this could be the end and the let down is horrible and completely emotional.


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like you've got your work cut out dealing with your OH qmama. Sounds like he wants to pick the best bits from both the single and couple lifestyles. Glad you're standing up for yourself. 

Sorry you're both suffering with your pregnancies. At least you know it's not long to go now. I'm beginning to think I don't mind if this baby comes early, although ideally not till April.


----------



## penelopejones

How can you tell if the baby is engaged? What does that mean--just that they are head down or that they've "clicked" into place? Can you feel it? 

Feeling better today as I was able to work from home and a coffee shop instead of going into campus. 

My daughter was 20-21" long--somewhere in that range. She measured 21" in hospital but then 20" at her first peds appointment 2 days later, so I guess it is sort of subjective. I think this baby might be longer. 

I got his stuff put away in the dresser--well, there's not much. I had some gender neutral newborn things from before, and then got a few handmedowns and bought a couple of things from the consignment shop. I know some babies barely wear stuff in that size so I didn't want to go overboard. I think DD was in that size for 6 weeks. It's nice to have everything nicely put away, though!


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad you are feeling a bit better. 

To be honest I have no idea how to tell when or if they are engaged. I only know when his head pushes hard against my cervix. :shrug:


----------



## Bekah78

Glad you're feeling better too. How much longer are you going to be working for penelopejones?


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: I just know because the doc told me. She tries to Bob the head from one to the other side. If it moves, then it's not engaged. Last week he wasn't, this week he was. I can't check myself because I feel really nauseous lying on my back. It's almost instantly & I hate the poking or any belly pressure. I almost fell of the table after the check as I needed to get up & cldn't wait fr doc to help. Those damn tables are so narrow!!! 

My boy was 21.5" at 36 w. So, I'm thinking this one is tall as well. I'm so uncomfortable... Breathless as soon as I sit even slightly reclined. So, I sit like a yogi dude with arched back often, praying fr relief. Last night I cldn't turn around in bed. I literally had to go from side lying onto hands & knees and turn that way.


----------



## Bekah78

I can't sit gracefully anymore. Tummy is just too big. Strangely though I've woken up this morning and movement feels a bit easier and I feel like I have more energy. No ideal where that's come from as yesterday I was struggling and breathless. 

Can't believe I only have 5.5 weeks to go. It seems to be flying by. 

You ladies had any more hints that things may be progressing towards labour?


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah that has happened to me I think it usually has to baby's position.

Nothing here. Just trying to go day by day, and each day I think that he will end up being late :shrug:


----------



## Bekah78

I was thinking he must have shifted positions. Went out for a walk in the sunshine at lunch time. Was good to get some fresh air. 

Only 3 days left till your due date? Looking likely if no more signs he's on his way. Did your other 5 arrive on time or late? Or has each pregnancy been different?


----------



## allforthegirl

My first was a little bit early, but no more than a couple days. Then second and third induced early for medical stuff. My fourth was dead on time, and fifth was 7 days past. :shrug: So really could go either way.


----------



## Qmama79

Time flies ... And goes so slowly! I can't believe the threads fr November babies are starting up. 

Oh & I had a nice evening together. He tapped my belly & LO kicked like crazy. It was funny and he thought it was even funnier when I told him that it actually is really on the edge of hurting. 

I regularly get slow lightning crotch now when baby moves, so I'm hoping he's moving down & down! And I'm imagining that the pressure is helping to prepare. 

I had a nap today (went to bed fr an hour) while my son had his quiet time (he stays in bed, but plays quietly & sometimes has a nap). I was so tired!! And still am. 

How are you girls feeling? We are getting close now. All eyes on dear Allfrthegirl!


----------



## Bekah78

Glad you had a nice evening with your DH Qmama.

Spent last night being quite sick. Started with waking with heartburn and being sick several times. Not nice. Yesterday's energy levels were no where to be seen today. 

Still 5 weeks and 2 days to go for me. Can't decide if it's no time at all or way off.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm contracting. So things are happening, just waiting for things to really pick up yet.


----------



## penelopejones

Yay, All! Hope it happens smoothly and quickly for you! 

No real signs here, except occasional cramping (I guess those are Braxton Hicks? Nothing too strong or uncomfortable)... I'm having pelvic discomfort off and on depending on the baby's position, but I still have 4 weeks to go. I'm with Bekah--sometimes it feels like that's hardly any time, and sometimes it feels like time is really dragging. 

I got a good look at my belly in the mirror today and I have a bunch of stretch marks below the belly button that just seem to have appeared overnight. :( With DD I had just a couple. This time is worse. I haven't been using any oil or anything regularly--I used Biotin with DD but didn't think it did anything. I guess maybe it did! Oh well.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: so exciting! Good luck!! Xx hope it goes nice & smooth!! 
Bekah: so sorry to hear you've been ill. There has been a nasty bug traveling around here!! 
Penelope: I'm looking every day to see if the appeared. My mum has the worst marks on her belly & I'm a tad worried I'll get them too as they say it's genetic.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck allforthegirl. Hope all goes well. 

Thanks qmama. It was just heartburn thankfully. Managed to get a decent nights sleep so it off to work I go.


----------



## allforthegirl

They sent me home as my cervix was not changing. Nothing changed over night other a very tender belly and crotch.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopefully things will start moving soon for you allforthegirl.


----------



## allforthegirl

Saw my OB today and he gave me a sweep. See if that helps things along.


----------



## penelopejones

Are you trying all the "old wives" tales? Spicy food, walking, sex... etc.?


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup I have. I even used Clary sage oil once I was contracting all day. Have had tons and tons of sex too.

Though apparently his notes said I had some progress last night and today I was at 4 cm 60% so that is something. :wohoo:


----------



## Qmama79

You're getting there! I'm imagining now that Q is too cozy in here. He's so cozy in there & I have no BH, no pains, no discomfort in back or pelvis, ... Only sore poor feet.


----------



## Bekah78

How exciting!! Hope Declan decides to make an appearance today :)


----------



## Bekah78

Had really puffy feet last night and a sore back in work. Seems to vary day by day. Only 5 weeks to go now. Yay.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well this one clearly had his own plans. I will be good if comes today. Though I know that I need to just do as normal and just wait for the real thing. It is cute my mom called me with her plans for taking the boys today. Where she will be and that she has her phone on her. Everyone is getting excited for his arrival finally!


----------



## allforthegirl

Best cure for swollen feet is to have them propped up above your heart, and the swelling should receed quickly.


----------



## Bekah78

Giving that a go now. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: I really hope he'll be there soon. Maybe you're just holding of until yr oh has finished his interview before your body goes into full on delivery mode. Xx 

Went to doc today. Q popped out of engagement... And turned slightly transverse. No wonder my pelvis feels in good shape...he's not really in it!! He was checking out some other spaces! Grrrr... Slightly disappointed, but not unexpected as I was wondering how come all uncomfi symptoms disappeared. 

My mum arrives on Saturday! Yippie. Then I can do another spring clean without Finley undoing all my work! I let her know that Q probably isn't coming fr a bit... She'll be disappointed if he's late, but that's the risk of coming over to help early. 

I'm going to a hypnothist show tonight... Oh is really enthusiastic, I was hoping Q wld be my excuse not to go. Maybe I shld ask him to command my body to go into labour mode soon, preferably fr a nice & smooth delivery! And tell baby to go head down again.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well he has been home and got the call back shorty after and he got the job. :dance: since then I have a couple here and there contractions but nothing significant just yet. 

Sorry Q is being stubborn. Hopefully your mother will be there when he decides to come. How long is you mother staying with you?


----------



## Bekah78

Great news about your OH getting the job. 
FX'd the contractions pick up now and Declan is soon on his way. 

How was the hypnotist Qmama? 

How are you getting on penelopejones? Still a while for us yet, hope it comes around quickly.


----------



## Qmama79

She's staying fr a month. That's okay. We'll but heads sometimes, but she'll be helping a lot. She likes being useful, so she'll probably take over cooking. I prefer doing my own cleaning... & she'll hang out with Finley & I'd like her to do our local creek walk with me. A 45 min up & down trail that starts in our block. I can't do it alone out of fear that I'll start contracting intensely & need a help on the trail.

Doc advised sex & walking. Told oh about sex & he's not quite sure about it. So I convinced him this way:"do you want to go skiing this season?, then you'll better help me prepare my cervix..." He's not allowed to go skiing (2-3 hours away) until baby is here. 

Hypnothist was pretty good. I'm happy we went! We had a good laugh.


----------



## Qmama79

Full moon on 23rd! I'm hoping it'll work fr me!


----------



## Bekah78

Haha, I like your style qmama. Great your mum can help out. Hope you get to do your trail walk without needing assistance along the way.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ That is great that your mom will be there to help out for a good amount of time. I understand the whole butting heads thing.... my mother likes to take control too with things... I am fine with the cooking (sort of), but when she cleans, she just throws everything out and that makes me want to scream!!

As for the :sex: thing..... i swear that is what made my cervix so soft. We haven't done much lately as it doesn't induce labour really..... Though neither is the other things that are good for inducement.... Like Clary Sage oil, nip stimulation, squats and acupressure. Not feeling any different today than any other morning. I always have a couple contractions, but nothing very consistent. So I will just sit around and wait I guess..... What else am i to do... But the good news is every day that I go is a little bit closer to the day I see him. There isn't much time really left at all....


----------



## penelopejones

The waiting is so hard! I feel like most of the things they recommend probably don't make much difference, except it makes you feel like you are doing something! Baby will come when he's good and ready, I guess! 

So All is due first, then Q, then me, then Bekah? I hope everything turned out okay for Hopeful... 

I still have 4 weeks but time is really starting to drag. I'm not feeling any signs yet and aside from being tired I'm doing fine. DH is convinced this will be a big baby, but I've actually gained less weight this time than I did with DD, and she was 7 lbs, 14 oz. so not huge. 

We are settling on Franklin as a first name (nickname Frankie) and I'm thinking maybe Xavier for a middle, though we're not 100% sure. The nursery is pretty much ready but I have to wash some of the newborn clothes that are new and add a few bits to my hospital/birthing center bag. Other than that we are mostly ready to go! 

I want to get a few things done around the house though. I bought some wire storage drawers for DD's room as she can't be trusted with a dresser (takes everything out), and I figured I could put the wire drawers in her closet and then just keep the closet child proofed. But they require pounding together with a mallet which is a) tiring and b) makes a lot of noise, and DH doesn't like to be nagged to do things and has to do them on his own timeline. But I really want those together so I can organize her room too. Then I'll be set! 

Oh, and there's a million things left to do at work but oh well. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Starting at 36 weeks is when time started to slow right down for me. 

I hope you can get some of the other stuff done before he shows.


----------



## Bekah78

Working still is helping the time go by for me. Will have the last two weeks off, and friends are already filling up that time with lunches so should be a nice time. 

Amazed here, I managed 10 hours sleep, with just one trip to the bathroom but was straight back to sleep again. Hope I get more nights like that. 

Really looking forward to my 36 week scan next week. Think will be the last one. 

The names you've selected are lovely penelopejones. Frankie is such a cute nickname. 

I contacted our friend yesterday who's late husband we are naming our boy after. Started to worry she'd be upset and thought it would be better to ask her. Not that she owns the name or anything like that, but out of respect for her, our friendship etc. I received a really lovely reply from her. She asked if she could tell his parents too as they would be so happy about it too. Huge relief and I feel so much happier now ahead of us announcing the name to the rest of our friends and family.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah glad work is still passing the time for you. That is awesome your friend was so receptive to the idea of you naming your LO after him. <3

Nothing happened over night here..... :coffee:


----------



## Bekah78

Declan's really making you wait isn't he. Are your boys excited?


----------



## allforthegirl

They are more excited to spend some time with my mother and father. :rofl: they come home from school and wake up saying I hope the baby is coming soon, or walk in the door say awwwwwww I was hoping the baby came....:haha: My mother spoils them roughten and they know it and can't wait. Which is good as it helps with the transition of a new LO coming into the home.


----------



## Bekah78

Haha. Kids and their priorities. At least they're looking forward to it.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: That's funny! 
Becah: Enjoy your sleep...it won't last! I like the name & I think it's such a beautiful gesture & strong story that goes with it. 

My mum arrived today. I'm pretty happy! She's brought a lot of stuff fr both boys. 

Random strangers are coming up to me now... Telling me they've seen me walking & asking when I'm due. Women always say that they can see he's low & it won't be long (they must be psychic?). Men just go ... 'Wow... You're about to go'. I promise that next time a man pulls his face into WOW position, I'll grunt & stagger & moan suddenly. 

My OH is not biting fr the sex bit. He looked at me & said ... 'That's gonna hurt' ... So I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a 'push present' as I mentioned it a few times now. Thanks Q fr getting me so big! I'm hoping you'll be a big healthy little lad!! 40lbs weight gain ... It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Bekah78

Fingers crossed the strangers are right and q is here soon :) 

40lbs? Wow. Can't be easy carry the extra weight. You coping ok? 

I've gained 28 and still have 4.5 weeks to go. I started at 100 so scary thinking baby and fluid etc is just over 25%


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama~ You know how long I have been hearing strangers say that to me???? I am a short person so he is sitting all the way out. Even the nurse the other day when we went in thinking I was in labour, said "two? one? Just one?" with a very shocked face "wow this baby is not inside of you AT ALL!" Thanks for calling me huge!! It has been almost over four months now that people been saying that I am ready to pop or that there is two, and then ask me again "ARE YOU SURE?" :gun: I feel your pain. And mine isn't letting go. I bet he is going to be even more of a mommy such than the one I have now. :shock:


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama I gained over 40lbs with my 4th monster. It was crazy I gained that. Didn't lose it well either. I had to go on some crazy work out kick, then I wore myself right out. Gained 30lbs last time, and 25 lbs so far this time. Though unless I personally gain I don't think he will gain too much more as there is literally no more room for him to grow. My OB told me that almost two weeks ago too.


----------



## Bekah78

Any more signs of Declan making his grand entrance into the world? 

Qmama. Hope you're having s nice time with your mum visiting. 

Feet less swollen today despite walking around Costco for a couple hours. Did get some sharp twinges when driving home though. Thought I might have to stop for a bit.


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing going on here.... I am just busying myself with my sowing.

I hate those pinching, especially when you are doing things that don't normally pop up....I get them walking but I expect those.


----------



## Bekah78

I'm using them to practice breathing through pain. Hoping it helps in long run. 

Sounds like he's just too comfy in there.


----------



## penelopejones

I feel like my peanut doesn't have much room to grow either. I haven't been too hungry lately and have gained 17 pounds as of my last visit. (Although I started maybe 5 pounds over where I began with DD, and I gained 22 or 23 with her). So about the same as before. I'm hoping this one will have a smaller head though and slip right out! 

Just at the least opportune time, a kid in my daughter's class had a confirmed case of chicken pox. DD has the vaccine, but today I noticed four spots on her. Apparently you can still get it because the vaccine requires a booster at age 4. So she is going to my MIL's house tomorrow morning while DH gets some stuff done for work, and then he's going to check with the pediatrician. The good thing is I had it as a baby, so I think I'll be fine, but I didn't realize it was a concern for pregnant women!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh dear I hope that she doesn't actually have chicken pox.


----------



## Bekah78

I was asked if I'd had chicken pox at my booking in appointment with the midwife. She said then that because I had it before my baby will be protected if come into contact so I wouldn't worry too much. Not what you need just now though.


----------



## Qmama79

I'm feeling pretty good. My fingers are swelling & my ankles and feet are killing me. Im still walking about 2 hrs a day. I'm hoping that I'll lose half spontaneously...within the first months & I'm thinking I'll have to work to lose the other half this summer...
Feeling a bit strange today though & past two morning I've been waking with back & menstrual pain. Nothing regular, but it gets me thinking that body is gearing up. 


I hope it's not really the chickenpox. It's for sure something you & baby can miss right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160320_172120121_HDR.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20160320_172145510_HDR.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## penelopejones

Cute bump, Q! I don't think you look swollen at all. That's great that you are walking 2 hours a day! I'm sure it all just melt away once baby is here. Did you breastfeed with your first? I found that was the best calorie burner! It was only a problem once I stopped bf'ing--I was down past my pre-pregnancy weight but then gained some back once I stopped. 

Fortunately, it is not chicken pox. I think DH felt silly taking her to the doctor for 4 spots, but there were two in her groin area and I thought that was weird. I guess it was just some random rash or bug bites or something. 

Any word from All? Maybe today's the day?


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama you loo great!! Sorry to hear about the swelling, I hope you can get that to subside a bit.


Here is my bump taken last week.


----------



## allforthegirl

:wohoo: thank goodness it was not chicken pox.


----------



## Qmama79

You're carrying very low A. I bet you've heared that before! Just want to hold my little boy now! Maybe D is hanging out in mama because he knows he's the last one! Are you okay? 

Penelope: bf was an ordeal & never truly enjoyed it but giving it a go again! If it comes with weight loss, I'll take it!! 

I'm not complaining too much as I know some people are suffering so much more than me. I'm limping when I walk, but at least I don't have sciatica, back issues, SPD, ... I can put my feet up once Q has arrived! 

Let's hope the full moon will work fr both of us! 

My mum's here but am still doing most things. She's jet-lagged & I want to stay active as much as possible fr now. Started getting my receipts together fr tax season.... Got to make statement fr daycare business. I'm dreading it. I do our taxes & it's going to be a nightmare as I'm mentally just not there.


----------



## allforthegirl

Most say I am carrying high but he is lower right now. He looks very high when he pops out. 

I'm doing ok. Just frustrating waiting and not knowing if one of these contractions are real or not. I'm worried my OB will want to induce me. I was hoping to stay away from that. Fx that the full moon helps does something. 

Tax season sucks and I have to go talk my guy on Wednesday:shrug:


----------



## Bekah78

Lovely bumps ladies. Both looking great. Qmama you don't look like you've put on 40lbs!!

Great news about the chicken pox penelopejones. One less thing to worry about :)


----------



## Bekah78

Today's bump pic. 30 days to go. Eek.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Today's bump pic. 30 days to go. Eek.

Very cute!! Last month!


----------



## penelopejones

You all look great! I'll post a pic in a minute... 

Ugh. Tax season. :( My peanut is due right on tax day. I guess this means from now on I won't leave my taxes for the last minute at least, as I won't want to be messing with them on his birthday! I do our taxes too and am not very organized during the year, but I have a process of sorts that works as long as I leave enough time to do it. I guess I might have to get started this weekend.


----------



## penelopejones

Here's my bump pic... 36 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks copy 2 small.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been admitted will be having baby to night.


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> I have been admitted will be having baby to night.

I hope all goes well!! Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck. Hope all goes well. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Had my 36 week scan this morning. Baby is now on 95th percentile. Wondering if I'll make it to 40 weeks. He seems to be growing so quickly. Have my midwife appointment a week Friday so will see what she says about the latest scan.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Had my 36 week scan this morning. Baby is now on 95th percentile. Wondering if I'll make it to 40 weeks. He seems to be growing so quickly. Have my midwife appointment a week Friday so will see what she says about the latest scan.

Wow Bekah! You might cook baby quickly! Any signs yet? How are you feeling?


----------



## Bekah78

Had a couple bouts of lightning crouch. At least that's what I think it is. He's head down but otherwise no real signs of him starting to prepare to make his entrance into the world. 
Generally though I'm doing ok. I just feel big.


----------



## Bekah78

Any signs of q making an entrance any time soon?


----------



## Qmama79

Nope. Full moon didn't do anything fr us. Doctor's appointment tomorrow & my first sweep! I'll know then if all the walking is paying of. 

I'm hoping all went well fr Declan & his mummy.


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, thinking of All and hoping for a smooth delivery! yay! Our first baby on this thread. 

Bekah, wow! 95th percentile! Are ultrasound measurements pretty accurate at this stage? 

They don't usually do scans late term here, unless they are worried about something. I had a quick one at my last visit just to make sure the baby was head down, but they used a portable ultrasound (it looks like a laptop) and didn't do any detailed measurements or anything. I have no idea if this baby will be big or small or in between. 

Q, are you hoping for Q to come early or are you content for him to hang out until his due date (or later)?


----------



## Qmama79

I'm good with Q coming any day now, but not really doing anything to stimulate it. It's unreal as I was fully expecting him to arrive before due date since my first was 36 week baby. Now, it feels like it'll never happen! I have everything ready since weeks now...it's collecting dust... 

Xx


----------



## Bekah78

They normally only do 2 here but IVF babies are monitored more. The IVF clinic do a 7/8 week scan and the NHS do 3 sizing scans at weeks 28,32&36. It's been great having the extra. I saw his mouth moving yesterday. 

As for sizing I think it's a guide. She did repeat the measurements but still think these things have a level of inaccuracy. Will know how close they were when he arrives :) 

Not sure if commented on your bump pic penelopejones. It's lovely too. You doing ok?


----------



## Qmama79

Came back from doc today. She couldn't do a proper sweep as I was only fingertip dilated... A bit disappointing, but such is life. He'll come soon enough. Hopefully without too much drama. 

I'm getting a bit nervous though. Going to start nipple stimulation with my manual breastpump this evening. Not hoping fr full-blown labour, but maybe some of the hormones we need fr birthing might excreed more! Xx


----------



## Qmama79

A posted a little note on her prego journal page. She & Declan are OK. Xx looking forward to hearing from her!


----------



## Bekah78

She's out some pics on her Facebook page. All good. He's another cutie. 

Sorry to hear your sweep didn't go well qmama. Hopefully the pump helps get things moving for you. Looking forward to hearing your news next :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Official announcement-----March 23rd at 10:43am Declan was born at a healthy weight of 8lbs 3oz, 6 days late.


----------



## Qmama79

Congratulations! I hope you are okay! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations allforthegirl. How are you? Must be a great feeling having him here now. Are you home now? Hope all went ok!


----------



## Bekah78

How are you doing qmama? Any signs of things progressing? Will your midwife attempt another sweep soon if things don't start progressing? Looking forward to your baby arrival announcement soon :)


----------



## penelopejones

Sorry to jump the order, but... big news Just before going to bed on Wednesday, my water broke right around midnight! Franklin Xavier arrived at 4:40 a.m. on Thursday., 7 lbs and 1 oz. and 20 inches long. 37 weeks on the dot. I was able to have a natural water birth with just 40 minutes of strong contractions and pushing. He's been sleeping and nursing pretty well and PJ is very excited.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160325_170949132.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1









frankie.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats to All! Can't wait to see pics of little Declan. Just one day apart!


----------



## Bekah78

Wow. Congratulations. Franklin is gorgeous. 

That's a quick labour isn't it? Hope it wasn't too intense and you're both doing ok.


----------



## allforthegirl

We are home now and doing good. He is such a calm critter, not in a hurry for anything. He even takes his time with nursing.


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> Sorry to jump the order, but... big news Just before going to bed on Wednesday, my water broke right around midnight! Franklin Xavier arrived at 4:40 a.m. on Thursday., 7 lbs and 1 oz. and 20 inches long. 37 weeks on the dot. I was able to have a natural water birth with just 40 minutes of strong contractions and pushing. He's been sleeping and nursing pretty well and PJ is very excited.

What a surprise!! Congratulations!! Glad all went really well!!! Must admit...feeling very envious but know I'll meet my boy soon too!! Looks like the full moon helped fr some of us!! Hahaha! Xx enjoy!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> We are home now and doing good. He is such a calm critter, not in a hurry for anything. He even takes his time with nursing.

Omg! How cute is he?!! You & Penelope make beautiful babies!! Glad he's nursing well! You must be happy to be home! I hope the boys are troopers & your DH as well. Enjoy Easter!! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Have to agree qmama. Both babies are beautiful. 

Glad all going well allforthegirl. 

Won't be long for you Qmama. :)

As much as I can't wait to have my boy, I'm happy to let him keep baking for a few more weeks.


----------



## Qmama79

Had my first teaser last night. I started having painful contractions in bed, but I managed to chill & sleep thinking that if it was to lead anything I might as well get some rest in first. It subsided. 

39 weeks now. I'm sure he'll come any day now...


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds promising Qmama.


----------



## allforthegirl

GL Qmama I hope you get to meet your LO very soon


----------



## penelopejones

It's all happening so fast! 

Congrats, All - Declan is adorable! Glad things are going well. 

Frankie had a bit of a fussy day yesterday, but my milk has come in now and he is quite content as long as he is fed and being held. I'm afraid I have another velcro baby on my hands, but my feeling is that with him being a bit early he probably needs the extra closeness and snuggles. 

I've been sleeping with him on my chest in bed which I know is bad, but when I put him down he just wakes up and starts crying again. I'm going to try the infant swing tonight. DH is holding him now so I can eat and then go take a bath.


----------



## Qmama79

penelopejones said:


> It's all happening so fast!
> 
> Congrats, All - Declan is adorable! Glad things are going well.
> 
> Frankie had a bit of a fussy day yesterday, but my milk has come in now and he is quite content as long as he is fed and being held. I'm afraid I have another velcro baby on my hands, but my feeling is that with him being a bit early he probably needs the extra closeness and snuggles.
> 
> I've been sleeping with him on my chest in bed which I know is bad, but when I put him down he just wakes up and starts crying again. I'm going to try the infant swing tonight. DH is holding him now so I can eat and then go take a bath.

Ohw... How wonderful! Glad he's doing well. I'm getting nervous now & have a knot in my stomach thinking about labour and delivery. Don't know why. Aaargh...


----------



## penelopejones

You'll do great, Q! Just remember your body knows what it is doing. I found this labor was smoother having gone through it before.


----------



## Bekah78

Any more contractions qmama? Or any other signs q on his way soon? GL when it happens.


----------



## Qmama79

No. You'll probably have your little blessing before me! It's unreal fr me to make it to my due date!! Never thought I would come this far. I'm getting anxious though. A bit stressed about labour these past days. Thanks fr the reassuring message Penelope. I hope my body knows as I was numbed by strong epidural... 

How are you feeling Bekah? Any signs? 
Allfrthegirl & Penelope: Are you recovering well? How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Had a couple of really sharp BH's on Saturday but other than that nothing.


----------



## Qmama79

Walked around fr an hour with some heavy period pains this morning & some heavy BH contractions but turned into nothing...
Very tired as I was awake fr 3 solid hours last night. Afternoon napping today...for the first time in a gazillion years... So tired!

X


----------



## penelopejones

Get your rest while you can! 

I'm recovering okay. I only had a small tear this time, not even enough for stitches, so it has been faster. But breastfeeding is another story--my nipples are so painful! I'm going to get the little guy checked out again on Wednesday. We went to the pediatrician over the weekend and saw a lactation consultant who said he had a slight lip tie, but the ped didn't want to mess with it unless it was really causing latch problems. Well, my nipples are super sore and I can't tell if they are clogged ducts or blisters or what. I had this experience with my daughter too--it just took a while for it to stop hurting. 

Frankie is very cuddly and sleepy--maybe because he was born a bit early. He just wants to be held constantly and has very few awake periods. He wakes up hungry and falls asleep nursing, sometimes after like 10 minutes. My mother is here helping, which is wonderful because I don't know I'd get anything done otherwise (or how I'd handle my toddler!).


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm recovering well. Though my back is sore. No after pains. My breasts are feeling a bit sore and nips are getting a bit better. Slowly healing the sores. Tomorrow I get to call the dentist so I'm excited to finally know what day we will be free of this tie. 

I'm enjoying this little guy so much. 

Sorry you having issues too Penelope. I hope you can resolve that soon.


----------



## Bekah78

Good to see you're both recovering well. 

Qmama, period like pains is a good sign isn't it? 

Awake here in the middle of the night. Sleep patterns have changed last couple of days. Was doing so well but all of a sudden I'm lucky to get a few hours. Contemplating taking this and next Wednesday off work to break things up a bit.


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: Finley was the same. I think early babies often are a bit less eager to wake up & feed. I think it takes a lot of energy fr them. I had to switch to bottle til he got stronger before reswitching to breast again. I hope he'll become a more vigorous eater soon & that you don't experience too much pain fr much longer. 

Allfrthegirl: Glad to hear you're doing better & the sores are healing. I hope you don't need to wait too long fr the dentist. Will it hurt? I hope not. 

Becah: So know what you mean with the changed sleeping pattern. Really annoying as I'm normally a solid sleeper. Good on you fr still working. When's your last day? 

I'm having a lot of BH today, on and of menstrual backpain & an odd painful sharp tearing pain down below a few times today. My body is for sure gearing up! I hope I don't have to go through too many false starts like Allfrthegirl! 

Thanks fr checking in girls!! X


----------



## Bekah78

Wonder if you'll make it to your due date! Hope not too many false starts for you. 

I'm worrying about false starts here. Hoping have plenty of warning for getting DH to the hospital too.


----------



## Qmama79

Having a lot of rectal pressure this evening & it feels like he's halfway down my legs ... I'm hoping not to have to go on like this fr another week... FX!


----------



## Bekah78

FX'd for you qmama!! Really hope he doesn't keep you waiting. Good luck when the time comes.


----------



## allforthegirl

FX Q hope you go any day!!


----------



## Qmama79

Hoping fr the same... A bit disheartened. I'm avoiding people at the moment because I'm tired of the comments...'why don't you do some jumping jacks?', my neighbor screamed from her patio today. Not in the mood fr natter anymore. I feel things are changing, so I'm getting close. 

Tomorrow another sweep unless by some miracle I give birth tonight!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hope you have your little baby v sn qmamma fxd! I don't know why people feel the need to say things to us mums at the end of pregnancy it should be illegal! Someone said to me today haven't you had him yet?! Ermmmm no. :shrug: thank you I am thankfully still pregnant as he isn't due for another 3+weeks! :dohh:

I feel like I'm carrying him literally in vjay most the time the pressure is crazy?! I know he is head down but he certainly isn't engaged, which I'm obv aware may not happen till labour day.
But the spd I feel like some days I have been kicked down there ? The acid reflux is crazy awful especially at night and constipation is just wow! I'm actually afraid I will just have one big turd on the birthing table and that's what I have been just carrying around this last almost 9mths! 
The joys of being that bit older and pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Bekah78

Whoop. Managed to get a fairly decent sleep last night. Just up the once. 

Dreading the big clearout. I've been on iron tablets for months and they've brought the delightful piles with them. Just hoping doesn't get any worse and they're really uncomfortable just now. Have encouraged them back up when have a soak in the bath but they pop straight back out again. Really helps me feel feminine at the mo. Hoping they go quickly once baby is here.


----------



## allforthegirl

Witch Hazel is great for piles. Very inexpensive way to treat them. I found it very helpful when my bottom was sore.

Q I felt the same when people said that to me. I just tried to ignore them. "tried"

Well I know you all were wondering about weightloss after.....well so far I have lost 15 lbs but still look pg. I sure hope it doesn't take years for most of my belly to go.


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone! I'm settling in and feeling generally okay. Frankie has been to the doctor every other day it seems. His weight went down to 6 lbs, 9 oz. and then has been hovering around 6 lbs, 11 oz. for several days. They want to see him start to gain more. At my last appointment they suggested a supplemental nursing system. So I'm supposed to pump in between his feeds, put the breastmilk in a tube, and then feed the tube in while I"m nursing so he gets extra milk. It is a huge hassle and the milk ends up everywhere and he ends up spitting up half the time or the extra milk just pools in his mouth. Poor little guy. Really I think he just needs to nurse for longer each time, so I'm focusing on that for the most part (and making sure he doesn't go more than 3 hours without feeding). He's a really sleepy one and ends up falling asleep at the breast quickly, so I'm trying to keep him stimulated so he takes both sides. He was also a little jaundiced (although that seems to be getting better) and I think that made him drowsy. 

He is so different from my daughter, who was super alert, fought sleep, and (we know realize) basically traumatized us for life. I can't believe this one will go to sleep on his own lying in his little bed, or that he can go back to sleep after having been moved or startled, and won't wake up at any little noise! I hope he stays this easy going... Anyway, that's life. Oh, and of course I have a dissertation proposal to review, a full dissertation to read and comment on, and a letter of recommendation to write and I just want to sit around and nurse my baby. UGH. 

My scale needs batteries so I haven't weighed myself since the birth (and don't know exactly how much I gained), but I'm feeling good. I still have a pooch and I'm hoping that will shrink down a bit. I'm able to put on some of my regular jeans though. Otherwise I'm looking forward to being able to exercise, if I can just figure out how to fit that in with everything else! 

I'm trying to decide whether to keep my daughter in daycare (she goes 3 days a week) or pull her out until I go back to work in January. On the one hand, it would be nice to have some days where I can just focus on the baby. On the other hand, I'll have to drive her in to daycare, which is 20 minutes away, so that means almost an hour and a half in the car each day... not sure what to do. 

Q, hope your day comes soon! Bekah, I had to look up what piles are (I guess here we just call them hemorrhoids) but yeah, that sounds painful. :(


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks for the tip. Will give that a go. Will be at the chemist tomorrow anyway. 

15lbs? Wow that's gone quick. 

Hope feeding improve for you penelopejones. Sound sound like a lot of hassle without much benefit the way the wanted you to try.


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: When Finley was too weak in the beginning to efficiently bf, I pumped and bottle-fed him the breast milk. The risk of course being that he wld not return to the breast. The midwife advised to let him eat the easy way first with bottle and let him have calories & then let him suckle afterwards on the boob. He wld not get frustrated trying to suck while hungry (or in yr case choke while feeding) but boob wld become positively associated with comfort & food. He finally started gaining weight with that approach & became stronger fast. I was able to leave bottle after about 2-3 weeks. And he was okay with the occasional bottle as well which had its benefits! It's very recognizable what you're going through. 

Oldermummy & Bekah: I'm looking forward to some clear out. I'm not overly constipated & go regularly every day, but am eating way more than what's exiting my body! I am getting to the point I might ask fr an enema or use some castor oil... No doubt in my mind I will pooh whole labouring if that clear out doesn't happen! I'll give staf advance warning ... Only if they are nice though ... Enemas are not standard practice here. 

Allfrthegirl: it'll be interesting to see how much I'll lose! I'm not gaining weight anymore, even though I'm eating like a PIG!! 

Had a sweep today. Doc told me that cervix has shifted to anterior position, cervix has shortened & I'm 1.5cm dilated. I'll always be disappointed with any information at the moment...I was kind of hoping she wld say 'wow, he's crowning'... Last time I was crampy after sweep fr rest of day, this time NADA! Been pumping too today to enhance the effects of the sweep! Next sweep: Tuesday!


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck with the pumping qmama. Hope it helps. 

Does sound like Declan is far too comfortable where he is just now.


----------



## Qmama79

Who knows what's happening? It's early morning April fool's day & I'm either getting the flu or I'm in prelabour or I'm in false labour! I think I'm having contractions, but they aren't too bad. Definitely not BH! Not getting hopes up. Going to try to sleep again as its 4am now. It would be very nice if I wld get to meet Q today!!


----------



## Bekah78

I hope you do get to meet Q today qmama. 

Just see the midwife. She's suggested starting nipple stimulation from 38 weeks but said it needs to be done about 6 times a day. So glad I finish up work in a weeks time. I can then focus on getting this baby out naturally rather than being taken in and induced.


----------



## allforthegirl

Q I hope your sweep does something for. 

Bekah soon girl. :hugs:


----------



## Qmama79

Still here. Baby pulled his first April fool's joke on me. Didn't sleep really. Contractions stopped in the morning. Very tired & grumpy.

Nipple stimulation x6/day. I'm on it now.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope it helps. Chance to get some rest now? Recharge those batteries? 

Feel like bump has really dropped the last couple of days. A few braxton hicks today too. Feel like I'm finally starting to build up to d day.


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing helped me get into labour, all that ever happened were teases sadly. Though I hope that is not true for you too. 

Bekah great sign. Keeping heading down lo!!


----------



## Qmama79

Didn't really rest. Spent afternoon gardening; digging holes, replanting stuff, weeding, ... I just feel I'm on the verge of giving birth, so I'm not going to stress out about it. Just going to keep myself busy & do no more than what I've been doing. Nipple, tea, epo, sweeps a gogo,...


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like you were a busy woman today. Can't wait to get out and mess with my garden.


----------



## Qmama79

allforthegirl said:


> Sounds like you were a busy woman today. Can't wait to get out and mess with my garden.

It's actually relaxing to get your hands dirty! And afterwards admire a weed free section. Instant reward. Weather has been so lovely here! 
X


----------



## allforthegirl

That's great. We have had nice temps here too. Tomorrow is is supposed to close to 20*C :shock: if it is t too windy then I may try and get out for a little walk. Take Z to the park and put D in the sling


----------



## Qmama79

It was about 20c in Vancouver the past 2 days. I just wish I could recover from the birth with nice spring weather. They are predicting rain again soon...


----------



## Bekah78

Our temps are no where near that yet. We're lucky if get above 10 degrees just now, and 20 in the summer. Guess we're used to it though. 

Any more signs of baby q coming?


----------



## allforthegirl

Ugh it would bother me not to have above 30*C in the summer. Though I am sure that is just because I am used to it. We haven't been warmer than 10*C here really yet at all. So I am excited for the warmer temps. 

As for rain that is better than snow, as we had some just the other day. Funny my kids were begging for snow before winter, now they are whining that we get the odd flurry. :haha: I keep telling them to be careful for what they ask for :nope: 

I am really enjoying my sling. I am able to get some things done, like catching on BnB, and still cuddle and kiss my sweet heart. 

D must be going through a bit of a growth spurt as he is eating more and his eat/sleep schedule has changed. No more 5 hrs straight block of sleep for me....well until he increases my milk where he wants it. I know that I just need to go with the flow. :shrug:


----------



## Bekah78

There's a sling group in the town near where I live. I'm planning on going down and seeing them to see if I can find one that works for us too. Like the idea of keeping the baby close but having hands free to do things.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a Blue Celery sling/wrap.

I love it as I am so short that a long wrap would be too long for me.


----------



## Bekah78

am short too so thanks for the recommendation. I'll look them up.


----------



## Qmama79

Bad day! No baby! No signs! More pain, no gain though. 
I'm actively avoiding all conversations because I'm finding it hard to remain composed. I just DON'T WANT TO TALK about it! Especially MEN turn into giggling clumsy teenagers talking to me now. Trying to address the obvious. Aaargh.... Super irritable now.


----------



## Bekah78

Oh no. Sorry q being stubborn. How long is your mum staying for?


----------



## Qmama79

She's here til April 17th. So, she will get to meet Q... Survived another night of sleeplessness.


----------



## Bekah78

Sleepless night here too. Was so uncomfortable. Been keeping busy today in the hope I crash out tonight. 

Keep checking in to see if Q arrive yet. Can't wait for your news.


----------



## allforthegirl

I remember that clearly Qmama. Maybe you need a bit of pampering. :hugs:


----------



## Qmama79

Q is on no hurry...obviously! I'm taking the day of! I have been super active (walk, stay on yr feet, gardening, ...)lately & I'm starting to think I need a day of to relax instead. So, I went to swimming pool this morning to soak in the therapy pool there (33C). Pretty safe temperature. No kids, no mum, just ME! Was nice. 

Then I got some castor oil. Being pretty frugal with it & not downing the complete bottle! I'm following Ina May Gaskins' dosage advice: 1 Tbsp & repeat once after 2-3 hrs. The two spoons so far have NO effect on me!! I really need a clear out, but I'll do 1 more in an hour & that's it fr today. No need to go overboard with it! 

Tomorrow is another significant day... My grandfather's birthday. If Q comes tomorrow, then his middle name will probably be Theo. After my grandfather. My dad would love it. My grandfather name was Teofiel. And my brother's boy is named Fil. So, I'm sure he would be chuffed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad you were able to take time for you.


----------



## penelopejones

Awaiting more news from you two! 

Things are looking better here. I'm taking Frankie in for a weight check tomorrow. He was up for 5 hours last night feeding constantly and I swear he weighs a pound more today. He's been waking more regularly to feed and staying awake to eat more, too, so that's good news as I'm not having to rouse him. 

Hang in there, ladies! Soon we will all have our babies next to us. 

Oh, and DH woke up this morning with a pounding headache and aches and pains, and came home from work with a fever of 102. I'm really hoping it's not the flu and if it is, that none of the rest of us get it! My mom is still here, which is good, but if one of us gets sick the other will have to manage taking care of everyone! And of course I'm worried about Frankie. I guess I'll just keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Qmama79

Hi! I'm trying to not get too excited. Maybe the relaxing day was the best idea ever! Regular soft contractions since about 2 hours. Wish me luck! & good labour dust!

Oh and euhm...still waiting fr a clear out!! Castor oil did not do the laxative stuff it is told to do. No bowel movements yet...


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: I really hope flu doesn't work it's way around in your house!! FX!!


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama79 said:


> Hi! I'm trying to not get too excited. Maybe the relaxing day was the best idea ever! Regular soft contractions since about 2 hours. Wish me luck! & good labour dust!
> 
> Oh and euhm...still waiting fr a clear out!! Castor oil did not do the laxative stuff it is told to do. No bowel movements yet...

Best of luck qmama I really hope this is it for you. Especially considering the date relevance.


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama79 said:


> Penelope: I really hope flu doesn't work it's way around in your house!! FX!!

Me too. Hope your oh feels better soon penelopejones


----------



## Qmama79

It's 2am. I managed to sleep a bit. Contractions still regular, and slowly getting more intense. They are consistently every 3-4 mins since they started at 7pm & last 45 seconds. Pretty close together, but I'm sure it's not like I'm close to delivering. Not intense enough. FX it's not a teaser!! I've not called L&D yet til I'm 100% sure I'm in true labour!


----------



## Bekah78

Would it be worth calling them and letting them know the timings. Even if so they are aware you may be heading in soon? With contractions that close together they may want to see you anyway?


----------



## allforthegirl

Penelope I sure hope that all of you miss what ever your DH has. 

Qmama I am so glad that things are finally picking up for you. Can't wait for the update!

Things are going ok here. I too am going to go get D weighed today. We through a bit of a growth spurt and now we are dealing with an over supply and not pooping regularly. I gave him a baby massage on the belly and inside of the foot (both to promote a movement) and he ended up with a very very large pool of it in his diaper. It also showed signs of over supply a bit. There was some greenish poo and he seemed in some discomfort too. Poor guy.


----------



## penelopejones

I bet Q is in labor now! Sounded very promising. Good luck! 

All, it is frustrating, isn't it. With breastfeeding it seems like it is always something. I hope you can get the supply issues straightened out -- sounds like oversupply to me too. What do you do for that? Pump off some, or does that just make it worse? Or feed him twice on the same side so he gets more hindmilk?


----------



## allforthegirl

penelopejones said:


> I bet Q is in labor now! Sounded very promising. Good luck!
> 
> All, it is frustrating, isn't it. With breastfeeding it seems like it is always something. I hope you can get the supply issues straightened out -- sounds like oversupply to me too. What do you do for that? Pump off some, or does that just make it worse? Or feed him twice on the same side so he gets more hindmilk?

I do feed him only on one side. I also lay back a bit too so gravity helps from being overwhelmed. Later in the evening if I have offered one side twice and flow seems very slow I will then offer the other side of he is still fussing. Today the flow wasn't too bad.

Had him weighed and he gained a pound in a week. :dance:


----------



## Qmama79

Quinn Theo Mellor was born on April 04 at 09am! Got home today. I will tell you later about the experience! Thank you ladies fr having joined me on the journey. 
He's the spitting image of his brother at birth!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160404_152802430.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations. He's gorgeous. Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats my dear. He is precious


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Q! He is adorable. 

I only just now realized that we are all having boys! I was hoping for another girl but I really like having a little son now. 

We had our two week check up today and Frankie was 7 lbs on the dot--just one ounce away from his birth weight. He is gaining weight, just slowly--usually .5 oz a day. So they said we were free to just come back in 2 weeks this time for his 1 month check up. Phew! Those pediatrician visits were getting tiring. 

Hope you are all settling in and getting some sleep. And Bekah--you're next! Can't wait to see your little one.


----------



## allforthegirl

D has his 2 week appt tomorrow. I'm sure he has gained at least 1/2 a pound since Monday. He feels like a led brick. Im going to ask for something for his reflux. 

Glad your LO is gaining Penelope. Boys seem to be a thing, even in my March group we had way more boys than girls.


----------



## Qmama79

Hi! Just wanted to check in. I'm glad we are all doing well now! Becah...we are waiting with you!! You must be getting a bit nervous now!! GL! 
Quinn is a greedy feeder & milk has/is coming in! Very happy with that, but we're struggling with a good latch...Aaargh! Both nipples are very sore. Of to the community nurses yesterday & today fr latching advice. At least no problem with flow this time! His weight loss is about 4% so far. 

Still extremely tired from Monday & the no-sleep overnight in hospital.


----------



## Bekah78

Glad to hear you're all doing so well and your baby boys too. 

I finish up at work tomorrow and nerves are kicking in when I have time to think about it. 

Still not getting many symptoms of labour being close but I've felt quite sicky tonight and my feet are all swollen. Looking forward to a quiet weekend doing very little.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama I'm glad you and Quinn are doing well. I hear ya on the sore nipples. Lots of lanolin and or APNO if you have cracks. 

Beckah I hope you don't have to wait too much longer and get in that relaxing weekend you are looking for.


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks, me too. It's 00.48 here. I've woken up with bad heartburn again but the little sleep I've had so far has been filled with dreaming about being in labour. Waiting for heartburn to settle and will then try and get some more restful sleep.


----------



## Qmama79

I posted the labour experience on birth stories & announcements - thread. 
Baby Q very sleepy today and I have engorged breasts. Very happy milk has come in though. Now I've got to get Q naked so he wakes and eats... When you don't have the stuff they want it, and then when you get it....aaargh!!

Becah: enjoy yr last weeks...as much as you can enjoy those!! Not long anymore!! 

Allfrthegirl: haven't checked in on yr parenting log. Has the dentist fixed the tie? How's bf now?


----------



## allforthegirl

They lasered it yes and his lip. It has gotten better but still so many challenges yet to concour. But at least we are having more and more comfortable feeds. :thumbup:


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: Glad to hear that! Let's hope he'll get the hang of it soon! 

Q is eating the edge of my engorged breasts, but I feel I cld feed a whole village with it...I hope they subside a bit soon!!


----------



## Bekah78

Yay. I'm now on maternity leave.


----------



## penelopejones

Yay for maternity leave! 

I hear you about the sore breasts/nipples. Ugh. Franklin is latching well, I think, but I think I have a bit of an oversupply. I've had tons of milk blisters and sometimes he only takes one side and I have to pump to relieve the pressure on the other side, which probably makes the problem worse. Last night he took only one side at his 3:00 a.m feed and the other side leaked all over the place. I didn't have that problem with my daughter--I never leaked with her. 

Hopefully your labor dreams are just to help you prepare, Bekah! It would be nice if you could have some time just to relax before he gets here. I wish I would have had that!


----------



## Bekah78

I hope so too penelopejones. Called up to chase up our travel system and its still not in. They're expecting it Wednesday and posting it out. Just hope bump doesn't arrive first or we'll have to borrow a car seat to bring him home in.


----------



## allforthegirl

If you have oversupply then feeding him one side is best for him. When pumping the other side only do it just until you are comfortable. Eventually things will even out. If not then feeding in one side for than one feeding may be necessary. I know someone that ended up having to feed on one side for four or five feedings just to get her milk to lessen. Let his poops dictate what is needed. 

I'm still trying to keep my oversupply down. But he seems to be dealing with things better.


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: I always had that with Finley and I'm starting to have it now. I always have a let down in both boobs, but the one that's not used stops 'leaking' after a few minutes. I always have to use a receiving blanket under that one. 

Bekah: I hope it arrives in time. Maybe baby will just wait until it's there.


----------



## Bekah78

From the updates on breastfeeding it looks like I need to go shopping for a few bits and pieces. So helpful having you ladies sharing tips. It's probably the thing I'm most nervous about but want to try and hopefully succeed with.


----------



## penelopejones

Honestly, bf'ing is tough at first but worth it, both for you and the baby! After two weeks it is starting to be better--less painful nipples and my boobs aren't sore and engorged. With my daughter I loved not having to worry about taking bottles and formula everywhere when we went out. The calorie burn is a nice bonus, too!


----------



## Bekah78

My midwife did say the first two weeks can be hellish but after that it's normally much better and less work than formula feeding. I've ordered some nipple cream for if they crack etc and will add that to my hospital bag when it arrives.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah like P mentioned ^^ it really is worth it. But if you just feel that you are unable to then there is nothing wrong with that either. It is hard as P said. Even for me a seasoned mom that breast fed now 4, and I bottle fed 2. I struggle in the beginning no matter how much I *know*. I am just really determined to get this right as I know what it is like in the months to come. I hated the cleaning and prepping the bottles especially in the middle of the night as you are warming a bottle and baby is screaming. I am sure you will do wonderfully :hugs:

I too have let downs in both breasts at the same time. I am just not leaking as it happens, thank goodness. I have had that happen before too though, thankfully for me, as I know those that it didn't, it stopped after a month or so.


----------



## Qmama79

The lanolin nipple cream is heaven! Instant cooling relief! Very nice. 
My tear is hurting now & it's impossible to sit comfortably or to move once I'm comfi. I don't have a bath at home, so I'm taking several showers daily to find relief. I'll have doc check on Monday. Tips are welcome!! 

Becah: I was convinced I wld not bf after F was such a pain with medication & pumping...but now very happy I'm giving it a go. I will combine with bmilk in bottle once we get bf established. That way oh can take him while I have me-time & I don't have to worry about a starving baby!!


----------



## Bekah78

That's good to hear. I'd added lanolin to my online shop yesterday and it's being delivered this morning. 

What a night. Up and down constantly. Gave up at 3.30 and headed downstairs to have a cup of tea, but kept feeling like I was going to be sick. Awake till past 5.00 then fell asleep on the sofa at 8.00. Feeling quite sore low down so think babies head is starting to engage. Trying to get up off the sofa or bed is becoming more difficult. 

We've got friends near by with new babies who we could possibly borrow a car seat from, and one of DH's support team also thinks she could get us a car seat to borrow so I'm not stressing about our order now being delivered in time.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> The lanolin nipple cream is heaven! Instant cooling relief! Very nice.
> My tear is hurting now & it's impossible to sit comfortably or to move once I'm comfi. I don't have a bath at home, so I'm taking several showers daily to find relief. I'll have doc check on Monday. Tips are welcome!!
> 
> Becah: I was convinced I wld not bf after F was such a pain with medication & pumping...but now very happy I'm giving it a go. I will combine with bmilk in bottle once we get bf established. That way oh can take him while I have me-time & I don't have to worry about a starving baby!!

I forget what my mother called them, but you can make your own, with witch hazel and cotton makeup remover pad, then just place it down below. That is what they would recommend back in the day.....they work wonders for piles too.

(just looked it up and they are called Tucks and I have seen them in Walmart.)


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> That's good to hear. I'd added lanolin to my online shop yesterday and it's being delivered this morning.
> 
> What a night. Up and down constantly. Gave up at 3.30 and headed downstairs to have a cup of tea, but kept feeling like I was going to be sick. Awake till past 5.00 then fell asleep on the sofa at 8.00. Feeling quite sore low down so think babies head is starting to engage. Trying to get up off the sofa or bed is becoming more difficult.
> 
> We've got friends near by with new babies who we could possibly borrow a car seat from, and one of DH's support team also thinks she could get us a car seat to borrow so I'm not stressing about our order now being delivered in time.

Sounds like things are gearing up. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer. Sleep is so important and you don't realize how much so until it is gone!!

Hope you get your carseat before bump shows up.


----------



## Qmama79

Q is a trooper. Feeding is going a lot better. I've seen the bf - nurses a few times to help with techniques fr a good latch. It's worked I think. Im so happy i sought help immediately. It is healing nicely & I'm close to pain free. Q is eating every 3-4 hours, awake only a couple of hours daily. FX this will continue. 
Allfrthegirl: going to catch up with yr parenting thread soon. Thx fr the witch hazel tip. Going to get some today. 
Becah: I'm hoping you can get some rest before little one shows up. X you're close now!!


----------



## Bekah78

Things are definitely starting to progress. Had about an hour of braxton hicks this afternoon, about 5 mins apart. I could have talked through them so knew it couldn't be contractions but gave me a chance to practice some breathing techniques. Texted hubby at work to warn him that things may progress at any time as body seems to be gearing up. 

I've been using witch hazel on my piles and it's really helped take the sting out of them, so thanks for the tip!! 

Great that q is feeding well now qmama!


----------



## penelopejones

Sounds like you are getting close, Bekah! Yay! 

Yes, 3 cheers for lanolin cream. I'm using coconut oil some, too, as it supposedly has antibacterial and antifungal properties. I'm so worried about him getting thrush (and me). 

Frankie has been fussy and gassy these past few days. He stays asleep, mostly but is grunting and squirming and crying out a lot, and then burping or farting or pooping. I'm going to try going off dairy to see if it helps. Poor little guy. Makes it hard to sleep at night with all his noises! My daughter was the same way for the first few months and eventually grew out of it. 

Here's a pic from the newborn photo session I took him to last week.
 



Attached Files:







prof shot.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bekah78

Aww what a gorgeous picture.


----------



## Qmama79

Omg! That's a great picture! Soooo cute!


----------



## allforthegirl

Love the photo!! 

D is gassy too. But for him it is still because he gets too much air while suckling. We are working on that, but that may not be until he gets bigger and can take the fast flow with ease.


----------



## Bekah78

All gone quiet on the baby front here. Quiet day pottering at home planned. Might as well make the most of the quiet whilst I've got it. Suspect this one may decide to stay out till induced. Will try nipple stimulation again though over the next few days and see if that gives him a little encouragement.


----------



## Qmama79

So sad today. Just when I thought all was well, it appears it might not be. Got a call from the doctor's maternity clinic that Q's heel prick came back positive fr one of the metabolic disorders. Need to go to specialist children's hospital (luckily close by) fr further tests & confirmation. I'm gutted! We went to clinic yesterday & he's over his birth weight already. I was so happy.


----------



## allforthegirl

OH MY :hug: I can only imagine what must be going through your mind right now. I will pray that is not the case, and ask for Angels to surround Q, you and your family. On the other hand I am very happy to hear that Q is gaining nicely.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope it's nothing too serious if is confirmed and easily treated. Do you have to wait long for the appointment?


----------



## Qmama79

I should get appointment next week with specialist. In the meanwhile I was told to feed him no less than every 3 hrs. He needs the milk to keep him going as it appears he might not have the enzyme that breaks down fat into energy. 
If he has the disorder, it's lifetime, but manageable. Low fat diet, plenty of carbs. It's dangerous when he gets ill with vomiting or loss of appetite, then he'll have to get IV with glucose as source of energy. At least, that's what I understand of it now... It still needs to sink in. 

Becah: keep us informed with yr progress!! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Thank goodness these tests are carried out so anything like this can be detected early. 

Of course will keep you updated with progress, you too with Quinn. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Still a worry that could do without :hugs:

Bekah sitting here awaiting your news ;)


----------



## Bekah78

My midwife has gone off on sick leave due to breaking her ankle tripping over her cat so she won't be seeing me through to my hospital admission. Thankfully I've already met her stand in as she took one of our antinatal classes. 

No signs of bump making an appearance any time soon. Will get boucing on my ball though. Really hoping I start naturally rather than being induced.


----------



## allforthegirl

I know you don't want to hear it, but loads of time yet. :shrug: Enjoy this time though. Even though once bump is here you won't know what life was without him, but life get crazy quick. 

I am thinking we may have found a turning point with nursing....Went to a LLL meeting and it was awesome. Definitely suggest any of you going, so helpful.


----------



## Bekah78

I've decided he can't come till after Tuesday, haha!. Finally found an electrician who can do some work we've been needing done for months and he can for us in then. He's been out today and sorted some of the minor issues but back to do the bigger jobs next week.

I've noticed a lot more pressure down below. I think babies head is finally starting to engage. Will find out tomorrow at my 39week midwife appointment. 

So glad you've turned a corner with feeding. There's a breast feeding group that meets on a Thursday at our nearby town and I intent to go down there in the early days even if it's just to build some confidence feeding in public and to meet other new mums.


----------



## Qmama79

Thanks fr tip. Will keep in mind! 
Had another heel prick test done today & I'm praying it'll come back negative!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Fx


----------



## Bekah78

FX'd for you here too qmama. 

I've woken up with quite bad hip pain today. Feels like he's pushing down more. Will find out in 4 hours if his head is engaged when I have my 39 weeks midwife appointment.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> FX'd for you here too qmama.
> 
> I've woken up with quite bad hip pain today. Feels like he's pushing down more. Will find out in 4 hours if his head is engaged when I have my 39 weeks midwife appointment.

How exciting! You'll get to meet yr boy soon!!


----------



## Bekah78

Well midwife has confirmed that babies head is now engaged. If baby not here by Wednesday I'll be having a sweep to see if can get things moving before having to be induced.


----------



## Qmama79

Yeah! Sweep time fr Becah!! You're close now. Good Luck!!


----------



## Bekah78

Thank you. Will keep you updated on what's happening. At the moment all I've got is a bit of pressure and the occasional braxton hick. Hoping the sweep on Wednesday works and things go on from there.


----------



## allforthegirl

Very exciting Bekah


----------



## penelopejones

Yay! Could be soon! 

Hope you get good news, Q... 

AFM, My mother is here for another three days and it has been rocky between her and dh.. again. She has confronted him several times over minor issues, and then he gets angry and either stomps off or says something insulting, and then she gets super weepy and upset, and then whenever they try to talk through it things just get worse. The only solution for her is for DH to take all the blame, and while he has been angry and has said mean things, she has also called him a *******, stomped down the stairs and yelled at him to take his damn headphones off so she could talk to him, and basically yelled at him as well. They are both just being awful and I can't stand it. And I also don't know what I'm supposed to do. I can't play peacekeeper and I can't just stay out of it. She is actually staying in a hotel these last few nights and just coming during the day while DH is at work. This is the worst it has ever been and she is basically convinced my husband is an asshole and that he and I need marriage counseling. ARGH. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry to hear that Penelope. That's not what you need at all. Shame they can't just agree to disagree and get on for your sake.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my. I think I would yell at both of them for being childish and get a hotel room myself. :haha: I hope things get better soon.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Qmama79

Penelope: I know your pain. Luckily they can keep it civilized here. But, I hate being in the middle. My OH complaining about my mum & vice versa. I hate my OH telling me my mum needs to pay her way, while she has done more fr me & us in a month than he has done in a bloody year! I tell my mum regularly to keep her opinion to herself about oh as well. Problem is that he does not make a lot of effort to please her. She leaves tomorrow & given that she's been here a month...things have gone well. 

I hope things settle fr you after she's gone home. I know it's a gut wrenching feeling. 
Next up fr me is my MIL. Thankfully she sides usually with me... & is a lot more vocal to her son about his shortcomings. Then I can just sit back & 'relax' while she whines to him.


----------



## Bekah78

Guess who's going pram/car seat shopping tomorrow :/ the shops we ordered the travel system from (end of December) has failed to deliver so we're cancelling the order and one of hubby's pa's has managed to find a shop with one in stock so I can go buy it tomorrow. Good job bump is staying put for now or we'd have nothing to bring him home in.


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad you were able to find one you can pick up. You'll feel a lot better once you have one. Then I'm sure he'll show up right after.


----------



## penelopejones

That's great about the pram and car seat. (I love the word pram. And cot. Instead of stroller and crib...). Hopefully having that last piece in place will be just the ticket and your baby will be here soon! 

Thanks for commiserating, Q. I'm glad things went well for you with your mom there for a month!


----------



## Qmama79

Becah: I love pram shopping!! Have fun!!

Got our appointment on Tuesday fr Q in the hospital. Full diagnosis will take 4 months!!! Aaargh! In the meantime they'll treat as if he's got vlcad. We already received medical emergency letter from children's hospital fr ER if Q gets a fever, or is not eating or is lethargic. FX fr Tuesday!


----------



## Bekah78

4 months? Do they need to run more tests as Q gets older then? What will Tuesday's appointment be for? Are they doing to provide advice on how to manage the condition? I notice you mentioned somewhere it being genetic. Do you know someone living with the condition who would help provide some advice? 

I've been monitored for GD as I have a sister and a nephew who are type 1 diabetics. Thankfully my GD tests have come back clear but it's something I will be keeping an eye on.


----------



## Bekah78

penelopejones said:


> That's great about the pram and car seat. (I love the word pram. And cot. Instead of stroller and crib...). Hopefully having that last piece in place will be just the ticket and your baby will be here soon!
> 
> Thanks for commiserating, Q. I'm glad things went well for you with your mom there for a month!

We use the word crib for the smaller bed which they're in until they're 6mths. It's funny now we all use English yet have different words for things.


----------



## allforthegirl

Four months seems like so long. Fx

How is Q otherwise?


----------



## Qmama79

I know! It's a long time. It's a genetic condition, inherited by bad gene both on mum & dad's side. Very rare. Onset is infancy, childhood or even adulthood... Or he might just be a carrier & not have it. I think it'll be genetic testing, probably fasting test in hospital at one point as well to see what happens, ... On Tuesday they'll take blood, do general exam & cardiovascular evaluation. And we'll get educated on the condition... So far, he's really well! Eating like a trooper! Alert & awesome when awake. I'm pretty sure he's gaining fast. Grown out of newborn stuff already. It's hard to imagine he might have something wrong with him. 

How's Frankie & Declan doing? Any more signs Becah?


----------



## allforthegirl

Declan is fantastic. He is getting the hang of this bf thing. Not taking as long to nurse. So I know that he is getting more efficient and I weighed him last night on our scale (where I hold him and subtract my weight) and he was showing over 10 lbs. Going to take him and weigh him tomorrow. That would be crazy if he gained 2lbs or more over his birth weight. He is starting his developmental leap so will be interesting to see how he reacts to that.


----------



## Bekah78

Fingers crossed Q is just a carrier. Hope he copes ok with all those tests, but glad he's doing well so far. 

D sounds to be doing great too. That's some weight gain!

Afm, just more pressure today, and an occasional BH but nothing more. He's very low now though so hoping the sweep on Wednesday will get things moving.


----------



## allforthegirl

Fx


----------



## penelopejones

Keep us posted, Q. How is the little guy doing otherwise? 

Frankie is gaining weight I think, too. We have an appointment on Friday so we'll see how he is then, but I'm pretty sure he'll be up to 8 pounds by then. He looks a lot different to me - he has chubbier cheeks and a double chin now! It's funny thinking I could still be pregnant with him, as his due date was the 15th. 

Any day now, Becah! 

I know we all are just wrapping up one pregnancy, but who has plans for more kids? I think we are done with 2 (95% sure), but I'll miss some things about being pregnant and planning for a baby. Feeling a little sad about it. This will also be the last baby on both sides of the family, as I'm the youngest on my side and the last to have children. DH is the youngest on his side and his brother (7 years older) doesn't have any kids... so I'm trying to really enjoy having this squishy newborn to hold and soak up every moment despite being sleep deprived...


----------



## allforthegirl

No more kids here. I have enough boys.


----------



## Bekah78

Not sure here. So much of the work will be on me with DH being paralysed so there's only so much he can do to help, so we have said we will see how it goes. We've always wanted 2, but won't if it would be unfair on this little one. After taking so long, and 4 IVF treatments, to fall pregnant I'm also not sure I can put myself through it all again. I guess we will just see how it goes.


----------



## penelopejones

All - any tips on dealing with multiple children? I'm sure you are a pro. I'm finding two tough. DH works until 9 many nights. He is off this week, but next week I'll be doing bedtime and mealtimes solo... with a baby who just wants to be held or worn in the sling or carrier and a 2 year old who can get crabby and stubborn when she's over tired. How do you do it? 

Any news, Bekah?


----------



## allforthegirl

Two for me was a nightmare. They were 18 months apart and didn't have help. So I hear yah. Just don't fight it and just try and deal the best you can and don't be hard on yourself if you have bad days, God knows I've had them. Now once I had my third it seemed easy in comparison. I wear D as often as he wants. Honestly it really does make a calmer baby.


----------



## Qmama79

Hospital day today... Echo of heart, ECG, blood tests, poking & prodding by different doctors,... Results so far: all perfectly normal. It's waiting fr DNA results to determine if Q has vlcadd. It's a sneaky disorder so only genetic test will determine if he has it or not. It'll take a few months though ... In the meantime I've gotten special hospital formula fr kids with long chain fatty acid disorders (supplements breastfeeding) & guidelines on the feeding schedule. No more than 3 hours apart. & as soon as he skips meal, has a fever or is ill we need to take him into hospital fr evaluation. It's going to be a long two months...


----------



## Bekah78

Great that everything is normal so far Qmama. Every three hours sounds really tough. Are there feeds your OH can help with? 

No news here. Fair few braxton hicks yesterday but nothing more. Seeing the consultant this afternoon and having a sweep all being well. Hoping that gets things moving.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama I am glad that things are looking good from the tests so far. Sounds like you are handling everything ok so far. You are one strong woman. 

Bekah actually every three hours is very attainable. D doesn't usually go that long other than at night time he will have one stretch that is 4 hours. You will find that until later nursing a baby every two hours is optimal. :winkwink: I have an forceful let down so nursing sooner is better for him.

I sure hope the sweep helps you. They are so uncomfortable.


----------



## Bekah78

Sweep done, but then had to go up to the maternity unit for monitoring due to reduced movement. They're happy but want me back for a scan tomorrow to be sure. If don't start naturally by Saturday I'm going in to be induced.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, Bekah - little guy will be here soon one way or another! Yay! 

Q, that is good news about the tests. Every 2-3 hours is what we are doing too. I keep waiting (hoping) for Frankie to give me a 4 hour stretch of sleep at night but no dice so far. I have a friend whose son has a genetic condition that similarly requires him to be fed regularly. He has a feeding tube at night for that reason--did they mention that to you at all as an option? It sounds a bit scary, but my friend says the upshot is that he doesn't wake up much at night, so she gets some rest. Hopefully you'll get some good news in 2 months.


----------



## Qmama79

I'm good with the three hr stretches. Q seems to be set on feeding every 2.5 hrs at moment. It's just that the max 3 hr stretch will continue to up to 1 yr old at least if he has vlcadd. They didn't mention the tube feeding... I hope we don't have to go that way... Sounds horrible. 
Oh is being wipped into feeding him in the evening. I've got a good supply, but when oh feeds him expressed bf with bottle, I need to pump as breasts get painfully full too fast... Last night I woke and was so full. Then Q started crying and milk started pouring out... He cant drink that much... I've been having let downs in public as well, so I'm learning quickly to use those guards as its a bit embarrassing.. 

Becah: Awesome that little dude might be coming soon!! Xx I hope he didn't scare you too much with sitting still!


----------



## Bekah78

No I was ok about it. I'd had a lot of braxton hicks that afternoon and thought the two related so wasn't worried. Only mentioned it when I was asked if movement had been regular. When I was linked up to the monitoring machine the midwife did call another nurse in to have a look at the results it was coming out with and I didn't feel any movements for a while and then he started moving again. The nurse wonders if he wasn't having a thumb sucking session and to see if he does that when he's born. They're having me back for a scan again just to be on safe side. 

Didn't realise yesterday was DH's last day in work and he's now on paternity/and annual leave till the 13th of May. Means he can come to the scan with me and I don't need to worry about getting hold of him if I do go into labour before Saturday.


----------



## penelopejones

That's good news that dh is off work, Bekah! One less thing to worry about. I'm glad the little one is okay. I'm sure the lack of movement for a short period is normal--I know I never felt mine continuously, but they'd have moments of more activity and periods of calm. 

Q, that does suck about every 3 hours for a year! Yikes. I'm glad you have enough supply for DH to take over a feeding at least. I've never had a letdown like that or much need for pads--I normally never see the milk spraying out unless the little guy pulls off mid-feed. I have had some trouble with him fussing at the breast lately and I'm not sure what it is... I'm worried it may be thrush as his tongue is always white and my nipples are still a bit sore.


----------



## allforthegirl

P~Declan has a white tongue too, and it is normal if it is just milk. If there is white patches on more than just on the tongue and doesn't wipe away, I would think it was thrush. Other symptoms are rash on his bum, seems extra gassy, itchy nipples, shiny and/or flaky skin around the nipple, and deep pain while nursing.

I sure hope it is not thrush.


----------



## Qmama79

Allfrthegirl: you're such a great source of information! Thanks!!

Becah: Great that your oh is there fr you for a good while. You'll be able to use the support. 

Penelope: Has yr mum left? How are things? I hope it's not thrush fr F & you. Have you seen a leche league consultant fr the pain? I might go back again. I have bigger supply on the left breast & he has issues latching onto it. He can't keep the latch going & it takes ages to feed him from it & he gets frustrated. Its better with the football hold, but I don't like that hold. It's awkward ... Aaargh.


----------



## Bekah78

Due date is here and other than a disturbed night and being sore from the sweep there's no sign of this boy making his grand entrance. I think he's surprised everyone that he's still not here. Even my midwife didn't think I'd make my due date. 

Sun is shining here though so that's something at least.


----------



## penelopejones

Yes, my mom left on Monday and this week DH is off work. So I have this week of extra help. DH's mom has been around some too. Things are okay. On the one hand, I feel like I should get my butt out of bed in the morning and help with DD and get back to normal. DH has been taking her out on outings, often with his parents, and I feel like we should be doing things together as a family. On the other hand, I hate dragging a newborn around in the car and I hate nursing a newborn awkwardly in public. So I'm at home this morning with Frankie while DH and my MIL took DD swimming. 

I'm not sure about thrush--I don't see spots anywhere except his tongue, but he is gassy, fussing at the breast, etc. My nipples are a bit sore and maybe itchy/shiny but not too bad. He does have a red bum. I'll see what the doctor says tomorrow. I also think I have a fast letdown or something on the left side because Frankie often has trouble latching there and pulls off choking. We do football hold sometimes too but yeah, it's awkward. Ack. It's always something. 

Bekah, hope you are enjoying these last few days before the baby comes! Get lots of rest!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies here comes me with more information......(all info I give is from the lengthy convos with my LLL leader and reading recommend books by the LLL)

First things first. Since the both of you have babies that is fussing only on the one side then I would wonder if he may need some body work. So going to see an osteopath or chiropractor. Especially if you had a bit of troubles getting him out, like pulling on them or foreceps. (D was pulled on hard and was off on the left side all the down from head to pelvis) also try side by side laying down position way better than football. 

Secondly fast flow is best helped with the laid back position, nursing on one side continually until baby is satisfied. Also laying down side by side resting baby's head on your arm so his head above the flow, can be good for fast flow. D likes laying down with me for my left side especially. I think I was controlling the breast too much and made him even more mad, so letting him have more control has helped my nips heal faster. 

Thirdly P it does sound like thrush with the other symptoms you are talking about. Starting a probiotic sooner will help get rid of it faster once medications are administered. I have always started with the natrual products first. Like gentian violet, grapefruit seed oil, even APNO has a anti fungal in it and helps with sore nips. 

Fourthly seek help with a LLL leader. The best thing I could have done. She will help you more than you can imagine and don't just call once. Go to meetings too if you can. You may find something another mom has done that may work for you too. It is awesome. 

Now the books I got my info from are Breastfeeding Made Simple, and The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (which is the one I'm reading now and LOvE it) It is really like a meeting in a book. I feel supported just reading it. 

I hope all of this helps. You can ask me anything too and I will look it up if I don't already know the answer :winkwink:


----------



## Bekah78

Im being kept in. They're going to try and bring the inducing forward to tomorrow but no guarantees so could still be Saturday. Fluid gone cloudy and movement still low. :/


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah Z had cloudy fluid, I was told it was just because he was ready. Though less movement is worrying:hugs: I hope you get to see bump very soon.


----------



## Bekah78

Me too. Ideally I don't want to be hanging on till Saturday.


----------



## penelopejones

Will be thinking of you Bekah! Hope you'll get to meet your little one soon and that all will go smoothly. 

Thanks or the info, All! I have been putting clotrimazole on my nipples in between feedings, and alternating that with coconut oil which I hear also helps. I'll start a probiotic tomorrow! I can see a difference already with the little guy being less fussy at the breast, and he has let me put him down for naps a couple of times which he was NOT up for the previous few days. (Not for as long as I'd like, mind you, but still--just yesterday he screamed the second his but touched the ground). 

In other news, DH and I are seriously reconsidering our little guy's name! A few days after he was born, DH mentioned that Frankie really looks like a Simon. Somehow he looks less and less like a Frankie and Simon is really suiting him. Am I crazy to change his name one month in? I'm thinking we could change to Simon Franklin or Franklin Simon. It seems like a pain in the butt to do; you have to go to the courthouse to file some documentation and then go to the vital records office (in person, it seems)... but if he's just not a Frankie what else can we do?


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad you are getting some relief. 

As for the name I like the two combined. Sounds like a bit of a hassle but if you like it better than go for it.


----------



## Bekah78

Well my plug came away this morning and I'm getting some minor contractions. Hoping this is it and I go naturally rather than being induced tomorrow. Eek :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I always lost my plug after a sweep but never had cramping the next day so this could bit. FX


----------



## Bekah78

All gone quiet on baby front. Doesn't look like he's wanting to join us just yet. So frustrating.


----------



## allforthegirl

It can be very frustrating for sure. FX that things pick up again.


----------



## Bekah78

They're going to start inducing me tomorrow but have warned me it could take a few days. Oh the joys. Just want my baby boy in my arms.


----------



## penelopejones

How are they inducing you? Who knows... it could be fast! Hang in there.


----------



## allforthegirl

I can't wait to see your little guy Bekah


----------



## penelopejones

Wonder if Bekah has any news? Hoping baby is here and she is getting settled with her new little one.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dang I thought maybe seeing this thread on my board she did. I sure hope she has too.


----------



## Qmama79

Thinking of you B!!


----------



## Qmama79

It's been hectic. The need fr a 2nd car is very apparent. I'm just rushing from one to the next drop of fr Finley and when I'm home, I'm feeding Q. No rest at all. I don't know how you do it, allfrthegirl! 

Mil is arriving in less than 2 weeks. She's going to take over the majority of the walking to & from as I'm going to be sleeping. My face is swollen with fatigue. 

At least OH is not arguing with me. I know he'll want to, but doesn't dare at moment. I'll just take advantage of that. He might work 12 hr days, I'm working 24hr days at moment... 

How are you all managing? 

I bet B is holding her little trooper in her arms as we speak!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I think I'm surviving only because of co sleeping. Otherwise I would be a bear with a stick in its butt all the time. Believe me my kids are sure testing me at the moment. I also believe that your tiredness just changes as you get used to not sleeping very often. 

I'm sorry your aren't sleeping well. I hope MIL will be a big help to you. 

I sure hope all is well with the B and her baby. Nothing even FB, or least I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Bekah78

Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg omg omg omg :sad1: I know what that is like, I have hemorrhaged three times now. Once where I lost consciousness but they were able to save my womb with a balloon. I'm sorry that you have to lose yours :hugs: I'm glad you are recovering and being looked after closely. Sending you strength. 

I hope when you are up to it that you could share it all with us. 

Love your lo names. Get better soon.


----------



## penelopejones

Bekah, thanks for the update and my thoughts are with you and little Erik. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you recover quickly and that all is well with the baby. 

Am co-sleeping here and otherwise wearing Frankie all day. He seems to have reflux and just can't settle on his own (at least not for long). Tuesday was my first day home by myself with both kids. I managed but it was tough with no break from wearing Frankie (except while nursing). He will play on his mat for about 5 minutes before it is time for his next nap in the carrier. I've been coping by going to bed once my daughter is asleep and sleeping with Frankie on my chest or beside me.


----------



## allforthegirl

P that is pretty much what I do too. I wear D a lot too. Though now that he is over his first "wonder week" things are better and he is enjoying laying by himself more or sitting in the swing. Though there are still many times I still have to hold/carry him.


----------



## Qmama79

Becah, I'm wishing you well & I hope you can bond with your little lad!! I'm sorry to hear things went awry. I'm pretty sure you can count on the support of your OH. Xx Take care!!


----------



## Qmama79

Little Q can chill quite well on his own...thank goodness. I've started the lying down nursing & that's going well. I wld just love napping now during day, but the little 3.5yr old won't let me. I've reverted to having him watch way too much television. 

I'm pretty stressed still about feeding, even though Q has gained about 2 lbs. He's just over 3 weeks old now...so good going. Counting down again until results genetic test is in. Either way, cardiologists want to do another ECG in 2 months...I guess he didn't perform perfectly on the one they did last week. They explained that newborn ECG's often show irregularities & they grow out of it. Something about birth trauma... Great. No chance of me NOT worrying fr a second.


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama what a great weight gain for three weeks. So hard with not knowing. Hope the the results are better at 2 months.

As for the tv we always have it on, my kids go from playing to watching and back again. Don't feel bad, we all do it really :winkwink:


----------



## penelopejones

Lots of TV here, too. DD is getting better at imaginative play and will entertain herself quite well for a period of time, but I find myself turning on the TV a fair bit, too. 

I'm trying a new homeopathic remedy for reflux tonight and am hoping it will help Frankie. I really need to be able to set him down sometimes to sleep. I can get a lot done with him in the carrier, but it is hard at bedtime when I'm trying to wrangle DD into her pjs.


----------



## allforthegirl

P you will have to tell me how it goes as liquid Zantac tastes horrible and D vomits it all out.


----------



## Qmama79

Sorry to hear that the babes suffer from reflux. I hope they'll grow out of it soon. 

How are the kids adjusting? Finley is super sweet with his brother, but challenging with me and OH. 

Both F & OH have come down with terrible cold... I'm so hoping I'll be spared.


----------



## allforthegirl

My boys all just want to maul him all the time. Z loves him so much but I have to be careful as he will want to pick him up the moment he fusses. 

Z also has a bit of a cold. So hard trying to keep them apart.


----------



## penelopejones

P is showing signs of jealousy, but has also started to take some interest in holding Franklin or interacting. I feel bad because he's a high needs baby and I can't give her as much attention as I would like.


----------



## allforthegirl

I seriously don't mean to offend but I am curious..... What do you consider a needy baby. My SIL always called my nephew needy....only with her she created it, I only know as I looked after my nephew for over 4 months and I totally didn't see what she did. So what do you lovely ladies call needy. My second is very high autistic so for me that was needy or challanging.


----------



## allforthegirl

P.S Bekah I hope you are feeling better. Thinking about you.


----------



## penelopejones

For me, my "high needs" babies both needed to be held constantly, had trouble settling or sleeping on their own, were refluxy and fussy, etc. From the first night, I haven't been able to get Frankie to sleep on his own without him waking up after 1 or 5 or 10 minutes. He's often grunting, hiccuping, or otherwise uncomfortable. I'm pretty sure it's reflux but my pediatrician is reluctant to prescribe anything for it because he is gaining weight well. (When he's having an especially rough time, he feeds a lot, I think to soothe his throat). 

I'm sure all babies are needy in different ways. I mean, they are born with so few "skills" compared to other animals and depend on their caregivers for everything. Fortunately, with my daughter I was able to eventually figure out what worked for her. By 6 months or so, she was sleeping on her own, able to fall asleep independently, etc. At that point her reflux also subsided and she wasn't in pain as much. I had to stick to a strict schedule, but if I did I could manage. She is now very independent and not clingy or needy at all. 

I guess there are ways that one's actions can "make" a baby more needy, but I also think infants just come with their own personalities and preferences. I mean, I could decide Frankie just has to tough it out and maybe that would help, but I don't believe in cry-it-out techniques for newborns.

What was your nephew like? Or what did your sister observe that you didn't?


----------



## allforthegirl

I like the way you put it P. 

D rarely sleeps on his own. Wakes up with in minutes or even seconds from the time I put him down. Only time he is ok with being on his own is when he is playing on his may or in swing. Yet that also doesn't often last long. D does the same with his reflux. Gags, burps, hiccups all the time and screams when it's really bad. The meds taste horrible and just make him puke it all up. He also does tries to nurse when his reflux acts up but it also compounds the problem and he kicks and squirms and cries, yet wants to keep going. Makes me feel horrible. I wish I could do more for him. 

My SIL is extremely sensitive. She had hard time with his 'fussiness', apparently he cried a lot, she was very ridged with routines as she didn't want to unsettle him. I don't know, I could be wrong, as I wasn't there all the time, but all of what she was doing seemed more for her. She would say things "we can't do that because...." Like she wouldn't leave the house because it was too much for him and his sleep schedule would be off. Or she wouldn't get a trim on her hair because she worried it would affect him. I dont know sometimes we put a clock on babies and that is what causes stress on them because we are stressed. I learnt a long time ago the more I tried to conform the baby to our old life just upset me more, then he would fuss more. As soon as I figured out that I really have no control over it the better and easier having children were. 

She really tried controlling things to help his fussing, it may have helped, but from someone that has had it both ways knows to swim with the river and not fight the flow as you'll drown. I'm sure that was me with my first too. Well in someways anyways. I pray she relaxes more with this second.


----------



## penelopejones

I think I was like your SIL with my first, too. I think I read too many infant sleep books and my daughter just did not conform to the "schedules" they recommended. AT the same time, though, she would get overstimulated easily and be impossible to get to sleep if I waited too long. She would not fall asleep in a stroller, seldom in the car (and if she did we could not then transfer her to her crib or anywhere else), and basically had to be forced to sleep (until I did my sleep training--and then it only worked at home). She was very alert, always had her eyes open from the first week, and taking her out stressed me out. Frankie seems a bit better in that regard, so far. He will fall asleep in his car seat and I can put him in the carrier and he won't wake up. With my daughter, that would have been it for her nap. I guess each baby is different and we all do what we can to cope. 

Sounds like D. and F. have similar problems. Is he taking Zantac? My ped. didn't want to prescribe meds yet. I'm trying a homeopathic thing but I have doubts about whether it is working or not. He seemed worse today after one full day of taking the homeopathic treatment. However, he was having an episode about an hour ago and I gave him one of the tablets and he fell asleep (in the carrier). Who knows. With my daughter, she just had to grow out of it, really. I think she was better by about 5 months.


----------



## penelopejones

Just wondering, All - were any of your babies what one might call easy, "textbook" babies? The kind that fall asleep easily, sleep on their own right away, etc.? I've heard of such a thing but I wonder how common it actually is.


----------



## allforthegirl

I definitely was a textbook momma, like you I read books and tried fit my kids into the rules. First two anyways. First one screamed all the time, he had colic. Second has autism so was just challanging in all areas, but much happier once his tummy troubles resolved. Third was a bit easier as I didn't try and do all the bookie things. Though after having my third I found that they seemed to sleep better than the first two, but I can't say sleepers throughout the night early just easier. I just let go of the idea of solid sleep was actually a thing and I just got on with it. I was really curious what everyone's thought of needy or fussy was. I just been hearing more and more moms use it. 

D is actually prescribed the Zantac but I can't bring myself to giving him it. Unless he is having a bad episode. Even then like you I am not sure it is doing anything as he isn't taking much of it.


----------



## penelopejones

Adjusting my expectations has been helpful. For example, I was expecting Frankie to go at least the hours between feeds at night, because that's what P did, and maybe even give me a longer stretch. Then I would be upset if he woke more often. Now I figure it is what it is... He'll wake when he wakes and I'll deal with it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yup exactly. Your are a great momma :hugs:

Afm I landed in the er with a gallbladder attack. It was horrible. Go for a scan this week and see how things go. I'm on morphine and seems to be taking forever to let up. Hope I don't have this much longer.


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, no! That's terrible. How are you managing? Who is looking after the kids?


----------



## allforthegirl

I was lucky to only be in hospital for an hour or two. I'm home now but still quite uncomfortable. DH is home so he is mostly watching the boys. He is on a video game. Grr :grr: if the pain doesn't settle by mid afternoon I may have to head back in. 

I was looking up all the things you can't eat, it is so long. I don't have much in this house to eat at the moment. :sad:


----------



## Bekah78

Hi ladies 

Sorry for being so quiet. Just been taking things a day at a time here. I'm very sore still and have some way to go. 

It appears I suffered a amniotic fluid embolism just after Erik was born. This last week has been both a physical and emotional rollercoaster. Just feel so lucky to be here.


----------



## Qmama79

Ohw girls... Feel like I'm catching up... I came down with the dreaded cold & so did Q... I'm managing to keep his nostrils free of muck, but it's stressful. Thank goodness he's got a great appetite still, so no need fr extra doses of 'special hospital formula' or worse... 

I can honestly say Q is an 'easy' baby. I hope I don't jinx it now. I can put him down when he's milk drunk & sleepy, and he'll fall asleep in his crib fr a couple of hours. I've started sleeping with him at night starting around midnight feed as its just easier on myself. He sleeps through my son's noisy yelling in the living room during the day. And when hes just awake, i can put him in bouncy seat or swing. Not too fussy. He gets gassy & has cramps a few times a day, but bouts are no more than a few minutes. I think it comes from nursing on my left side where his latch isn't great and he inhaled air maybe... I really need to go and get help with it. 

Allfrthegirl: Oh dear. That sounds pretty painful! I hope it betters. What causes it? 

P: I feel guilty as well with Finley. I forgot how intense newborns are. He's awesome with his brother though. I try to give him exclusive attention a few times a day, but lots of time is lost in doing chores & household when Q is sleeping. 

Becah: it's great to have you here! You've been a wonderful BNB friend. How long will you need to stay in hospital? Don't worry about the emotional rollercoaster you're on, it's okay to feel all these different emotions. Especially since you are a survivor as well. Remember to talk about it if you need it. It'll help coping with the stress you've been and are still under. X


----------



## Qmama79

Any of you have UNEVEN boobs? The left is 1/3 bigger than the right one. I had the same with Finley. Q doesn't like nursing on that side either, so I would think it wld get a bit smaller as he nurses a tad more on the right...but no! Problem gets worse! When the left one is full, it's huge & it becomes even harder to nurse. I now pump a bit, so he can at least latch on ... Aaargh... Allfrthegirl: tips welcome. Trying to get down to lll this week...


----------



## Bekah78

I think at least another week. They're trying to organise some form of health package for me and Erik for when we do go home. Having had a csection, hysterectomy, dialysis etc my body is well and truly battered and it's going to take a while to heal. I'm not going to rush it to ensure I heal properly. If they can't organise help at home I'll just stay in hospital until I'm fit enough to have days at home on my own.


----------



## penelopejones

Q, I have the one mega boob too, only it is on Frankie's preferred side, and the one that's less painful for me. The other side gets chewed up so I tend to nurse a bit less on that one.

Bekah, you've gone through so much! I hope you'll get the support you need when you get home... And that the hospital stay is comfortable.


----------



## allforthegirl

Im glad you are feeling better every day Bekah

AFM I'm back in the hospital. They have been doing more tests on my gallbladder. Had a test done that they don't want my bf for 12-24 hours. Just waiting now to see what's next. 

I will try and help tackle the bf issues when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Qmama79

B: You've got the right attitude Becah. Take your time to heal & recover. You've been through a lot! 

P: you made me laugh with your chewed up boob quote. I'm thinking of putting extra padding on my right boob. It just looks very assymetric right now. 

A: I hope it's something that can be resolved easily. Has D had a bottle yet? I'm enjoying giving Q a bottle twice daily with hospital special fats formula.


----------



## penelopejones

Hope you are feeling better and will recover quickly, Q! SAme for Bekah. 

F. cluster fed all night and into this morning (well, every 2 hours which is normal). Every few nights will be like that--I guess he is sort of on a constant growth spurt for these few weeks. I've been trying to offer him my less preferred boob more often, using football hold instead of cross cradle so he doesn't irritate the sore part as much, but it is just awkward to nurse him that way.


----------



## Qmama79

P: I so know what you mean. Q's poo has been foamy the past few days, which is often due to too much foremilk and/or invasive letdown. I think that might be happening with my left boob... Q feeds often every 2 hrs at night too. Might be a bit because I'm too tired to 'wake' him a bit when he dozes of while feeding so he doesn't really get full to bridge to 3 hrs.

Ive made appt with cranial massage therapist fr Q. Maybe that might help with latch as Allfrthegirl suggested. FX.


----------



## penelopejones

I have a chiropractic appointment today for F! I had my 6 week checkup yesterday and the midwife suggested it for him. Let me know if the craniosacral therapy works--I might try that too! F was up basically all last night grunting, crying out, straining, etc. so I got maybe an hour or two of sleep max. Sigh. He had one good night two nights ago and I was thinking he had turned a corner, but then he was back to fussy business. ;(


----------



## Qmama79

P: That's tough! How are you coping with the sleep deprivation? I'm kind of OK ... But I am no longer human past 4-5 pm. I just function on autopilot. Today I forgot my credit card pin code. I have no idea anymore what it is even though I use it ALL THE TIME... I hope it'll come back to me.


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks ladies. Hope you're all doing well and your little ones too. Sounds like you're all doing well with getting to grips with the breastfeeding. 

Was hoping to be going home today but support not in place. They're just not used to dealing with situations like ours. I'm now working on my strength and looking after Erik on my own in hospital to see if I could manage at home. I'm also going to sit down with the Nurses to discuss the pain management I'm on to see how that's best managed. I've just been dealing with it as and when but time i got to grips with what does what and how to make it work most effectively. I won't go home if any risk to Erik, but I think I'd complete the healing process better and have better chance of getting my head around all that's happened back in my own home environment.


----------



## Qmama79

It's not easy on your own, even if you are well. How long will recovery be? What's Eric like? How's your OH coping? 

I know you were looking forward to bf, but know that bottle-feeding is totally okay. As fr bonding... I love giving Q two bottles a day. He is so close to me & we really look at each other. For me, strangely that moment is way more bonding than bf.

Allfrthegirl: you good?


----------



## Qmama79

Checked in on parenting journal Allfrthegirl. She's admitted fr her gallbladder. Wishing her a fast recovery. I hope D is with her. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Get well soon allforthegirl hope all ok! Xx

Erik is doing great. Nothing wrong with him at all. He's a great feeder and sleeper. He loves his cuddles and is such a Bonnie boy. He's won the hearts of the staff here. He's only still in hospital because I am. He was out of me just in time not to be affected by the events the night of the delivery, thank goodness!! 

My recovery should take between 6-10 weeks. I'm hoping just 6. I do seem to be bouncing back quite quickly. My DH has been amazing. Considering all he has to deal with due to his own medical needs he's coped really well and can't wait to have us home. Can't wait for the three of us to be home together and starting family life. I feel for him going home without us each day.


----------



## penelopejones

I"m glad Erik is doing well, Bekah! He sounds like a sweetie. Enjoy the cuddles. It sounds like your recovery is going okay--I hope you will all be home together soon! 

I took Frankie to the chiropractor Wednesday and today and it seems to be helping, maybe. 

Hope all is well with All... so rough to go through that with a new little one.


----------



## allforthegirl

Finally home. Had my gallbladder out but it was a long stay and long journey. d did get to stay with me through out it all so I was able salvage bfing, though if the dr and nurses had their way I would have quit.


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad things are coming along for you. Hope you get to go home soon. I didn't have a surgery like your and I'm struggling. You are doing great.


----------



## Bekah78

Can't wait to get out of here Monday. This place is doing nothing for my mood. Just want to be home with my DH. I'm literally counting down the hours now. 

It's been a tearful day. I keep thinking about how awful and scary it must have been for my DH watching as the Drs fought to save me. They did say there would be a grieving process and I guess I'm starting to go through that now. Just would prefer to be at home in nicer surroundings where I can get a cuddle off DH whilst I sort my head out. 

Tonight I've also realised I know no nursery rhymes. Ended up singing the a-z to Erik whilst trying to settle him. Don't think he was too impressed, haha. 

Glad you're on the mend allforthegirl. Well done you for continuing to bf throughout despite encouragement otherwise.


----------



## penelopejones

All, that's so good that you were able to continue bf'ing! 

Bekah, I have a small repertoire of lullabies to sing to Frankie but I sang the same songs to P. and I'm getting bored of them (You are my sunshine, Hushabye, etc.) I need some new ideas too!


----------



## Qmama79

A: Happy you're on the mend! What a time fr a gallbladder infection! &#128542;
Take your time to heal! 

B: Mondays the big day! Goodness, you must be happy to go home. Will you see someone to help you through? Might be an idea to already have a professional lined up to guide you. X 

As fr lullabies...sing what you like! Believe you me ... after 2 years as a family care provider 'the wheels of the bus' & 'roley poley' are on my very long blacklist of nursery rhymes... I hate them! (But sing them with a smile anyway)... luckily my son is outgrowing them now...


----------



## Bekah78

The health visitors are meant to assess for needs etc and should be meeting them when I get home. If they're not that good I'll get onto my Drs and ask to access some form of counselling through them. They've also said they'll provide support here at the hospital and can come back any time to talk through stuff. 

Good to know re nursery rhymes.


----------



## penelopejones

Happy Mother's Day to everyone! Not sure if you celebrate that in the UK? 

Bekah, glad you will be home soon! I'm sure it will be a relief to be out of the hospital. Post a picture of little Erik when you can!


----------



## Bekah78

Photo of Erik from yesterday. My sleeping beauty.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## penelopejones

Aww, he's adorable Bekah! I love his hair!


----------



## Qmama79

Omg! Loving that hairdo!! 

Let's see some more pics there! 

Sinus/cold infection has got me feverish now. Seeing doc tomorrow. Been going on too long.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160420_171732779.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bekah78

His hair is fab. The staff in high dependency nicknamed him Elvis. 

We're home, whoop. So good to be back, even if I do feel a little lost as to what to do with myself. 

Lovely pic of Q. He looks long and lean too!


----------



## penelopejones

Great that you are home, Bekah!

Cute pic, Q! My little guy has gotten super chubby. I'll try posting some pics later. 

Frankie has hit the 6 week mark and is eating up a storm. Nights are getting a bit better, although he is still sleeping exclusively in the carrier or with me at night. I'm hoping after this growth spurt I might be able to figure out some other way for him to sleep. I think his reflux/colic/gas or whatever is getting better though, fingers crossed. After our chiropractic visits, he does seem to be nursing better on the one side that was painful, and my nipple has mostly healed, so that's good news.


----------



## allforthegirl

A quick stop in while D is quietly happy.....oops....better be even quicker :haha::baby:

very cute babies. Bekah he has hair like D. Q does have very cute long and lean look. Sorry you aren't feeling well Q. P that is great that nursing is getting better for you, and nights are too.

I am starting to feel normal, other than I am very constipated. Tried the warm prune juice trick and well it sort of worked. I may just need to wait a bit longer. :shrug: got to go


----------



## allforthegirl




----------



## Bekah78

D is growing so quickly. 

Prunes and dried apricots really helped get things moving for me.


----------



## Qmama79

All boys! Love it! 

Got served with antibiotics fr 10 days. Hoping it doesn't affect Q. 

I hope you girls are recovering well! 

P: I hope as well F finds a way to settle. I've been cosleeping fr a week now. At least it works fr me to get sleep. FX he doesn't have disorder so we can work towards 4 hr stints of sleep & more as he gets older... mmmmmhh... sleep.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope the antibiotics don't upset you too much either qmama. I usually eat lots of natural yoghurt when on antibiotics. 

I've just hopped into a hot bath. Last from family supper here so I've handed Erik over and am taking an hour to myself. Added lots of bio oil to the water to help reduce the signs of scaring. I'm still black and blue but not as swollen. Can't wait till I'm back to full fitness and can get out for walks etc. Fresh air will probably do both me and Erik the world of good.


----------



## PunchyStars

I had my first one at 38! congrats!


----------



## allforthegirl

Qmama79 said:


> All boys! Love it!
> 
> Got served with antibiotics fr 10 days. Hoping it doesn't affect Q.
> 
> I hope you girls are recovering well!
> 
> P: I hope as well F finds a way to settle. I've been cosleeping fr a week now. At least it works fr me to get sleep. FX he doesn't have disorder so we can work towards 4 hr stints of sleep & more as he gets older... mmmmmhh... sleep.

You can do as Bekah mentioned as that will help tons and you also can get probiotic drops for Q too. That will help stave off any thrush.

I cosleep. I have found it is the only way to get sleep. When you have other kids at home, tons of really broken sleep makes the days hard, specially if you can't get a nap during the day.

I am doing alright. Still a bit tender but I really have to consciously remind myself not to lift anything. It is so hard with the only way I get out of the house is to lift Z into van, and get D into bucket seat. Even if I was to go for a walk (not very nice at the moment) I would have to get the stroller out of the van.:shrug: 




Bekah78 said:


> Hope the antibiotics don't upset you too much either qmama. I usually eat lots of natural yoghurt when on antibiotics.
> 
> I've just hopped into a hot bath. Last from family supper here so I've handed Erik over and am taking an hour to myself. Added lots of bio oil to the water to help reduce the signs of scaring. I'm still black and blue but not as swollen. Can't wait till I'm back to full fitness and can get out for walks etc. Fresh air will probably do both me and Erik the world of good.

You are lucky to be able to bath. I miss them. I am only allowed to shower until my starie-strips fall off. The Dr mentioned dissolvable stitches but one set of strips fell off and I don't see anything that resembles them.


----------



## allforthegirl

PunchyStars said:


> I had my first one at 38! congrats!

Congrats to you too


----------



## Bekah78

Did the Dr suggest how long roughly it would be until the stitches would dissolve? Hope you're recovering ok from your op. Can't imagine how tiring it is looking after 6 boys after surgery. I'm just about keeping on top of the one I've got and I've got some help too.


----------



## penelopejones

I'm glad both of you are on the mend, All and Bekah! 

I started Frankie on Zantac yesterday. So far, I don't see much of a change. He's been cranky since 4:00 a.m., not settling well, grunting a lot, etc. He sounds quite congested when he breathes--I wonder if that is part of the reflux or something else? I have another chiropractic appointment tomorrow but don't think it is the miracle cure either. 

I guess babywearing and cosleeping will be my solutions for now. I'm not opposed to either, but I worry a bit about cosleeping as my husband is a heavy sleeper. I usually put Frankie between us, in the crook of my arm, and feel like I'm pretty aware of him as I'm sleeping. We have an adjustable bed which is two extra long twin mattresses together (the kind old people have that go up and down), and I worry about Frankie getting wedged in between or something. Maybe I should try something else? I have a co-sleeper bassinet but it is not level with the bed (has a high rail on both sides; one side drops but it still makes a barrier between the bed and co-sleeper). Should I side-car the crib? Has anyone tried that?


----------



## allforthegirl

I side-cared my crib before. It's ok. But I found it more annoying cause you have to climb to get them out. Might as well get out bed in my mind. I'm lazy.


----------



## Qmama79

PunchyStars said:


> I had my first one at 38! congrats!

Congrats! How are you doing?


----------



## Qmama79

P: I sleep in a single bed with Q, so I don't have to worry about oh's movements. I kind of love having him so close, even tho he actually sleeps well in his cot... cosleeping really is nicer fr me than him... I'm sure he doesn't mind though. Do you have a spare bed/mattress? You can give it a go ... 

Followed yr advice & stocked up on probiotics today. Couldn't find drops fr Q though. Where do you get those? Still got sinus headache. 

I'm trying to send my MIL, my OH & my DS out fr a couple of hours tomorrow, just so I can have some peace & quiet. FX as MIL doesn't want to leave anyone (meaning Quinn, not me) behind... meaning she wants to do everything together... all the time...tiring...
I am just needed as the human milk bottle... counting down ...


----------



## allforthegirl

These are the ones I bought at Shoppers Drugmart. They were just on the counter with the other probiotics.
https://www.mommyedition.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/biogaia.jpg?f8b79e

You can also get some that need to be refrigerated but you have to go to the counter to get those.


----------



## penelopejones

I got the same ones. So far, no difference in Frankie though. My latest theory is that he has a lip tie that has not been diagnosed. I found a lactation consultant who specializes in ties and she is coming on Monday to check him out. From what I've read online a lot of Frankie's symptoms seem like they could be coming from that. Who knows, though. The grunting at night is driving me crazy. I get no sleep usually between 2 and 6:30 when he wakes up to feed again. Sometimes it starts at 4 if I'm lucky. 

Q, I hear you about the MIL. Must be frustrating...


----------



## allforthegirl

P - can you take a pic of the potential tie??


----------



## Qmama79

P: let us know what the consultant says. It must be tough to be awake so much at night. How are you dealing w the lack of sleep?


----------



## penelopejones

Here's a picture of the upper lip. Sorry it isn't great - so hard to get a picture when he won't stay still!
 



Attached Files:







mouth.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a VERY prominent lip tie. The lip frenum is attached to the bottom(top) of the gum line. I would get it revised if you can. It will make a difference in the way your nips feel and he will probably gain more weight too. Plus the best part is that he will be less gassy and sleep better at night. :thumbup:


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, I've been reading up on lip ties and once I saw some pictures online and checked him out I couldn't believe that several lactation consultants and two pediatricians have missed it. I'm pretty upset about it. He's been gassy, refluxy, my nipples have been constantly sore, and I've been trying everything under the sun. Thankfully I have an appointment with a dentist who does frenectomies tomorrow. He said we will start with a consultation and if we want to go ahead with it we can do it right then. I'm really hoping this will help Franklin. He's had an awful time the last few days, spitting up and vomiting a lot, screaming and crying in pain, and grunting all night long. Thanks for responding so quickly! 

His tongue tie is I think a bit less pronounced, and I think the people I saw were just looking at that and not the lip tie. I figure if it doesn't hurt I will get both addressed and see if it helps.

I've been sleeping when I can but it is not easy. I try to go to bed when Franklin takes his evening nap (usually starting somewhere between 7:30 and 9). That is his best stretch of sleep and he is usually calmest then, so I can get a couple of hours then and then a couple hours at best after his next wake up. Then he is often up grunting and crying anywhere from 3:00 or 4:00 until 6:30 or whenever we wake up. I try to get a nap in during Penelope's "quiet time" during the day, but sometimes he doesn't cooperate. Today for instance, he was screaming the whole time so no nap for me.


----------



## allforthegirl

I found trying to shove my boob in his mouth made things worse. If I just let him, what I call, slurp my nip into his mouth it hurts less. Another mom that her lo had both said the same thing. So I don't know if it may help you too.


----------



## Qmama79

Got a call from the hospital today. We're all to go next Tuesday fr blood work & tests. I guess he has vlcadd &#128542; as they told us we needn't come back if he just was carrier. They wouldn't confirm over the phone but we're getting seen on first day doc is back from her holiday. Finley will get genetics done as well...this sucks...&#128542;


----------



## penelopejones

So sorry, Q. How are you managing? :hugs: 

Overall we've had a pretty rough time of it in this group, huh? 

I took Frankie to the dentist today who specializes in frenectomies. He said this was a really clear cut case. I knew the lip tie was pretty prominent but once he showed me the tongue tie as well I could see it was more restricted than I thought. The whole procedure took just a minute with a laser, and Frankie is nursing well and sleeping it off. He had one screaming episode for a while but I'm hoping he will heal quickly and show some improvements over the course of the week. I have a chiropractic appointment on Wednesday and a lactation consultant coming over to check his latch.


----------



## allforthegirl

Q oh boy I'm sorry. I sure hope he just a carrier. :hugs:

P I'm glad you got it all fixed. I hope he heals fast and nursing improves a bunch for you.


----------



## Qmama79

P: just read up myself on lip ties & checked Q & bloody hell!!! How common is a lip tie? Looks just like Frankie's. Might be the reason he's still struggling latching on left boob & swallowing air & releasing latch all the time... seeing bf guru on Thursday morning. I'll see what she says. 

A: at first appt. in hospital they told me that we needn't come back if he was just carrier. So, since we are going back ... were probably dealing with Q as a Vlcadd baby. &#128542;

I agree that this little group has not had it easy. I'm hoping it'll only gets better. 

Personally I'm finding it hard to relax right now & that's something I will have to learn as I can't feel gut-worried 24/7 fr the next decades to come... 

B: I hope you're adjusting well being at home.


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry Q. Not really sure what it means to be a vlcadd baby. Will look it up. 

We're adjusting well thanks. Erik had his 3 week health visit appointment this morning and he's now weighing 9lbs 12. He was 7lbs 13 at birth. He's feeding well, in fact he screams the house down if his bottle isn't ready at the precise moment he's ready for it. He's such an easy baby, which helps with the healing I've got to do. I feel like I'm progressing though, and getting stronger each day.


----------



## penelopejones

Bekah, I'm glad Erik is an easy baby! You sure deserve it. 

Qmama, I think lip ties are fairly common. Apparently it is a dominant genetic trait, and now that more people are breastfeeding and people are looking out for them they are being noticed more. Apparently the symptoms Q has (and Frankie has) are associated with the lip tie. I was looking on some different websites and there was one dentist in the Vancouver area who was mentioned a lot who does releases with a laser--I think a Dr. Chan. 

So far I'm not sure whether Frankie has improved. His latch seems deeper, but on one side he is really clamping down and it is sore again. I'm meeting a lactation consultant tomorrow to check his latch and see if he needs to be retrained. He was also still spitting up last night and this morning, but seems less gassy. He had some fussy periods over night, I think due to his mouth being sore, but today seems relaxed. I guess we will see if he improves in the next week or so. 

Q, are there any online support groups for vlcadd? It might help to hear from other parents who have gone through it. Is it mainly dietary changes that are required, or medication...?


----------



## allforthegirl

Q~ :hugs: we are here for you. Ties are very common, more common than we think. My first had a very tight lip tie, and I now know that is the reason for my nipple almost separating completely. My third, and fourth have a decent lip tie. Z won't let me look, but I did struggle bfing him too. I will post J and E's ties.

B~ glad Erik is such a good baby for you. I agree you deserve that after all you went through....though I think that those that have a rougher time do have calmer babies....My last two have been such a blessing. I had a rough go with Z having such a bad haemorrhage post DNC, and then with my gallbladder and D. Well at least for me this was true. :shrug:

P~ it took D and I a while to get back at a better comfort level with nursing. We still struggle a bit but it isn't nearly as bad. The one thing I noticed right away was that he was taking the nipple further in, but in turn that hurt a bit too, as my nipple wasn't used to being stretched that far, it was used to being flattened more. I was disappointed that I didn't have the immediate relief some talk about. Another problem that causes D not to nurse properly is my overactive letdowns (over supply). While I was in the hospital my milk slowed down and nursing was so lovely and he was able to comfort nurse for the first time. I loved it. Just yesterday I was dealing with engorged breasts and D not latching properly because of it, more gas and fussiness, not to mention sore nips. I am trying block feeding, under the supervision of my LLL leader, to try and get us both back to that bf paradise.


----------



## allforthegirl




----------



## penelopejones

My husband has a pronounced one too, and my daughter. When did you have D's done?


----------



## allforthegirl

penelopejones said:


> My husband has a pronounced one too, and my daughter. When did you have D's done?

He had his done at about 7 days old.


----------



## penelopejones

I wish I would have done it sooner! I met with a very good lactation consultant today who gave me lots of information and tips for helping Frankie. She said he has a high palate that is also affecting his latch, and that he has to relearn how to nurse now that he can move his tongue and lips better. Basically he seems to be a lazy nurser, primarily waiting for the letdowns and not actively drawing the milk out, which explains why lately he has been feeding more frequently. I hope we can figure it all out. Breastfeeding is so complicated! 

She also thought he had a lot of tightness and restricted motion in his neck and shoulders, which is what we've been working on at the chiropractor. 

She also gave me some different positions to try. I generally find nursing awkward because I have large boobs and a long torso and some positions, like any variation of a cradle hold, are awkward for me. She suggested laid back nursing but I find that awkward because cradling him in my arm pushes my boob into his face and I need a third hand to help position him while I support my breast. The other position she suggested had him sitting up, but that requires two hands (one to hold him up and the other to hold my boob). I usually use cross-cradle hold but she said that wasn't as good for eliminating gulping, at least the way I was doing it. 

Anyway, I want to continue bf'ing but I wish it were easier and part of me is tempted just to switch to bottles. I'd pump and give him that milk but I don't know when I'd have time to do that since I pretty much go from nursing Frankie to putting him in the carrier for a nap during the day. He has very short periods of awake time still, and sometimes just wakes up and nurses back to sleep even during the day.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm so glad you found such a great LC. 

D and I like to use a modified laid back position. 

I read that it can be very normal for baby to have a high palate with a tongue tie because their tongue cannot flatten it like others. I'm pretty sure D is a bit high but super high


----------



## Bekah78

Is it tomorrow you've got your appointment Qmama? If so best if luck. Will be thinking of you and Q!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thinking of you Q


----------



## Qmama79

Appointment is tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous. You want yr kids to be healthy and give them the best chances in life. &#128542; There are worse conditions in the genetic lottery, but nevertheless I feel down.
It's hard to put up a brave face fr mil as well. I just want to cry. She leaves Saturday. 

Q I'd doing great. Giving big grins ...


----------



## Bekah78

Must feel helpless at the mo. You'll hopefully feel much better about it when get a clearer idea what it is you're dealing with and how it can be managed. Often it's the unknown that's hardest to deal with. Glad q doing well though. Sending you big hugs. Xx


----------



## Qmama79

VLCAD will become part of our lives. That means a non-fat diet (no cheese or French fries ... EVER!) & hospital visits upon common illnesses to prevent muscle damage&#128557; for our littlest boy. I knew what was coming last week...but it's hard to hear. Breastfeeding will be built down and replaced by a special hospital formula with medium chained fats. But, he'll live a 'normal' life ... I now just have to hope he'll be a nerdy kid, because he'll face some challenges if he's into sports as he has to fuel himself up with sugar all the time...

I'll be the only mum in town who urges her kid to eat sugar a go-go. 

Aaargh... been crying lots today. 

They poked Q in the arms & hands 6 times today to draw blood & they still couldn't get enough. I couldn't stop crying... I really hope we don't have to go back & do that again. They sent of the little amount of blood they got to a lab. FX they'll have enough.


----------



## Bekah78

Bigs hugs Qmama. So sorry you had such a difficult day. 

Good news to hear it's manageable and q will be able to live a normal life. Sorry that his requirements are different to other kids, the only plus is this will be a lifestyle that is developed from the start so will be second nature. He doesn't have any habits to break. 

Hope the switch from breast milk to formula goes ok and that they managed to get enough blood to do the tests. 

We're here for you anytime! Xx


----------



## penelopejones

Q, sorry this wasn't the news you wanted. I'm sure this is a really tough thing to get used to, but I'm glad it is manageable and the prognosis is good. 

How are you doing, Bekah? And All, how's your recovery been?


----------



## Bekah78

We're doing ok thanks. Had to get gaviscon for Erik as he seems to be suffering with reflux. Hopefully it'll help him and he won't be so sicky after feeds or get so worked up and upset. He slept for 6 hours last night though. Hoping get a few more nights like that but not holding out much hope as probably a one off.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I don't think any amount preparation can make this easy. I feel for you Q :hugs:

If this were me I would be so dang upset that they told me to stop bfing. How can a man simulated formula be better. It would be very hard for me to swallow. I would be consulting the bfing experts first. You would think a mothers milk is the perfect "formula" for digestion. :shrug: Then again I'm not the expert.

Gosh I remember the poking over and over. D had tons of tests too in hospital, and they had to keep coming back for more. His foot was so scabbed up. DH wanted to punch the tech.

Like B said we are here for you. :flower:


----------



## Qmama79

It makes sense in a way; Bm is full of long chained fats. Those are the fats he can't do anything with. He can't transfer them into energy & a high quantity of those fats will damage liver & other organs because he has no enzymes to make them useful. For now they are acknowledging the importance of Bm fr developing immunity & results of tests will determine how severe & hence how aggressive food restrictions will be. 

It is one of those rare metabolic freak diseases.


----------



## penelopejones

Bekah, let me know how the gaviscon works. Frankie was on Zantac but it wasn't really helping. I've tried all sorts of other solutions, tweaking breastfeeding and the tongue tie and so on, but nothing is really working. He did sleep for 5 hours last night which is his longest stretch so far, and then went from 12 to 4:30 before waking up again! Part of it is that I've gotten used to his grunting and can sleep through it better! But I wish he would stop grunting and clearing his throat all night. I'm going to ask about switching him to a different medication on Friday when he has his 2 month check up. I figure I will try it for a week and see if it makes a difference, and if not, no harm done and we'll just keep doing what we are doing. 

I tried putting Frankie down for a nap twice today instead of wearing him. Both times he went down okay, but then woke up after 20 minutes. That seems to be his maximum, and then something jolts him awake or he realizes he is alone or who knows what. 

Yeah, it makes sense about bf'ing given the long chain fatty acid issue, unfortunately. I think there are definitely cases where formula is needed, and this is one of them!


----------



## Bekah78

I will do. I think it may take a day or two to calm things down, assuming it does work. I've been recommended gripe water too so will probably try that too. 

Must be frustrating qmama when you've worked so hard to get q breastfeeding but at least he got the first feeds from you which are the best. I wish I'd been able to do that for Erik but wasn't meant to be. He is thriving on formula though. Just need to sort out his reflux.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ahhh well I guess then. :sad1: Guess that is more me and my own issues stemming from the hospital fighting for me to stop nursing. Sorry if that got in there. How ever you need to feed him to keep him healthy is ultimately the best for him. I sure hope it is a very very mild case. 

D doesn't have reflux anymore. It went away as soon as my supply lessened. He seems to have it bad if my supply get crazy. I block fed for two days and now he seems to even finally fall asleep at the breast, which was a very rare case before. I love that he know can comfort nurse with out screaming out in pain. I hope the Gaviscon helps better.


----------



## penelopejones

Reflux is tough. With my daughter, she just had to grow out of it, really. Is Erik a "happy spitter" or does he seem to be in pain?


----------



## penelopejones

I tried block feeding for a day and v it seemed to help. Maybe should continue for another day. I have one side especially that is over eager.


----------



## allforthegirl

penelopejones said:


> I tried block feeding for a day and v it seemed to help. Maybe should continue for another day. I have one side especially that is over eager.

There are a couple ways to block feed. What way did you use? 

We did more of a intuitional block feed. I know they say switch great every 3 hrs with one way mentioned, but some times he would nurse more often on one side every once and awhile then....so I just did two feeds on one side, then switched. You could always try the pump and empty both sides first thing in the morning, then do a feed or two per side for a day see how the next morning is and if that wasn't enough try one more day. But remember once you are comfortable then stop block feeding as undersupply is way harder to fix than over supply.


----------



## penelopejones

I tried the 3 hour method but found the same thing--sometimes one would end up getting used more than the other. My right side seems to produce more so that was sort of counterproductive, because I'd like mainly to reduce supply on that side. But if I don't nurse on that side, it gets engorged and then when he feeds on that side, he ends up spitting up even more. I try to let some of the initial letdown spray out first. 

I was starting to feel more comfortable, but then last night Frankie slept longer than usual (he had one 6 hour stretch between feeds and one four hour stretch, which is unusual), so then both breasts got really full. 

Any suggestions? I think I'll try the twice on one side way as that is easier to remember than watching the clock.


----------



## allforthegirl

My LLL leader said if you get too full on any side at any time before its time to feed on that side to only nurse enough (or pump, or manually express) to be a bit more comfortable and then continue on the good side. There were a couple days I was feeling like unjust gave birth full. My areoles were even swollen all over again so weird. That was my plan if I was getting too full on the blocked side. I would maybe try nurse one on full side twice or three times on the ok side. Again go slow. You will able to slow it down.


----------



## Bekah78

What a night. Erik has been awake every hour. I'm exhausted. Complete opposite to night before when he slept for 6 hours. Not sure if it's the change to his milk or just one of those things. 

I've also found a large lump in my right breast. Will have to get an appointment to get that checked out. I keep telling myself that it's probably pregnancy related or gland inflamed after trauma of surgery related but my mum and aunt have both had breast cancer so I can't help but worry.


----------



## Bekah78

What's block feeding allforthegirl?


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, Bekah. Those kinds of nights suck. Is it the reflux? It is so hard to predict. Frankie had a good night two nights ago (slept for 5 hours and then 3), and then last night he was up a lot and nursed every couple of hours after 1 a.m. I wish there was a way to know what went right the nights they sleep well! I remember with my daughter, I would try to do everything the same if she had a good night, down to the same pajamas, but it never worked. Gradually he'll get into a routine though. Hopefully you can get some naps in during the day! 

And I hope the lump is just something pregnancy related. Could it be from your milk drying up or something? 

Am going to try just feeding twice per side before switching to the other side. I think both sides are actually overproductive. I fed him this morning on my left side (the less full side) but Frankie still spat up pretty large amounts of milk afterwards and is all gurgly and grunty now. His weight gain has been pretty dramatic and I think it is part of the oversupply issue. I'm sure he is past 13 pounds now.


----------



## Bekah78

I think it is reflux related. I started him on gaviscon yesterday so could just be adjusting to that. He's had a couple doses today and been better on it so hoping it starts to work soon. 

I read somewhere that glands flare up if body been through something and that if its above waist levels it's the ones linked to the underarm that flare up. I'm wondering if it's a flare up following the ops I had etc. I hadn't noticed before but doesn't mean it's not been there for a couple weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> What's block feeding allforthegirl?

Block feeding is a term used when a woman allows one breast at a time to fill up while nursing on one side for a certain amount of time. This is only to be used after 6-8 weeks after birth, as a woman supply is full established, and is currently dealing with over supply. The reason it helps slow the milk process down is because milk is not made while one breast is full.

Now there are other ways to deal with oversupply to try first if baby is not past the 6 week mark.

P.S. A forceful letdown is also considered oversupply.


For me it has helped D. I tried all the other technics and the only one that I still do is a modified layback position, as sometimes he still breaks suction if the milk is too fast. Laying back with him on top of the breast helps him take the milk slower as gravity slows it down more. Other wise he is actually FINALLY able to fall asleep at the breast when before was not able to because my milk almost drowned him. It has also improved his reflux dramatically. There are still times he gets it but at least he is not crying out in pain anymore.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> I've also found a large lump in my right breast. Will have to get an appointment to get that checked out. I keep telling myself that it's probably pregnancy related or gland inflamed after trauma of surgery related but my mum and aunt have both had breast cancer so I can't help but worry.

The lump very well could be a blocked duct. Try nursing Erik by pointing his chin in that direction and if it is blocked duct he will suck it right out. Also try massaging it before too, as if there is some thicker milk in the way it will help him draw it out.

FX'd this is it and not cancer.


----------



## Bekah78

allforthegirl said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> I've also found a large lump in my right breast. Will have to get an appointment to get that checked out. I keep telling myself that it's probably pregnancy related or gland inflamed after trauma of surgery related but my mum and aunt have both had breast cancer so I can't help but worry.
> 
> The lump very well could be a blocked duct. Try nursing Erik by pointing his chin in that direction and if it is blocked duct he will suck it right out. Also try massaging it before too, as if there is some thicker milk in the way it will help him draw it out.
> 
> FX'd this is it and not cancer.Click to expand...

We're not breastfeeding so thinking this could be linked to me trying to get my milk to come in using a breast pump. Unfortunately it didn't work. I'm more inclined to think it's gland related but not ruling a blocked duck out. 

It's come on very quickly if is cancerous, I'm thinking it won't be that but for peace of mind will get it checked.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> I've also found a large lump in my right breast. Will have to get an appointment to get that checked out. I keep telling myself that it's probably pregnancy related or gland inflamed after trauma of surgery related but my mum and aunt have both had breast cancer so I can't help but worry.
> 
> The lump very well could be a blocked duct. Try nursing Erik by pointing his chin in that direction and if it is blocked duct he will suck it right out. Also try massaging it before too, as if there is some thicker milk in the way it will help him draw it out.
> 
> FX'd this is it and not cancer.Click to expand...
> 
> We're not breastfeeding so thinking this could be linked to me trying to get my milk to come in using a breast pump. Unfortunately it didn't work. I'm more inclined to think it's gland related but not ruling a blocked duck out.
> 
> It's come on very quickly if is cancerous, I'm thinking it won't be that but for peace of mind will get it checked.Click to expand...

After a lose of blood like you had it is not surprising your milk was having troubles. After my hemorrhage both this time and last I struggled too. Last time more so than this. Since it was a month after he was born and I already had established my milk, so when I lost over half my blood volume my milk completely disappeared. Zander was starving and constantly at the breast trying to increase my supply. We ended having to insert a feeding tube in his mouth as we were nursing, just so I could get some rest. So I completely understand the struggle. :hugs: 

I would still get it checked out too. I pray for the best result for you.


----------



## Bekah78

Thank you. 

Yeah I lost all my blood that night and had a blood transfusion (12pints). It's weird to think non of the blood in me is mine. Thank goodness for donors. 

I will definitely get checked out. I told DH about the lump tonight. Didn't want to tell him this morning in case it upset him before he left for work. He's had so much to deal with recently. 

I'm enjoying reading your updated on the other thread allforthegirl. Sorry haven't had time to comment but I hope your boys are all feeling better soon!


----------



## Bekah78

Hope you're ok qmama. When are you seen the Drs again?


----------



## penelopejones

You last ALL your blood Bekah! Holy smokes. Yes, thank god for donors. What is the other thread?


----------



## Bekah78

The amniotic fluid embolism caused an allergic reaction. The fluid got into my blood stream and caused me to start hemorraghing and also prevented my blood from clotting. It was coming out of me faster than they could pump it in. The records showed they had to use more blood then I would need whilst they tried to get the hemorraghing to stop. It's why they eventually had to carry out a hysterectomy. 

I was reading up on it and apparently if you survive the first hour you've got a 60% chance of living after this occurs. Not great odds. Thankfully there was a fantastic medical team on that night.


----------



## Bekah78

Allforthegirl has a tread about raising 6 boys. Guess you'd call it a blog? Not sure which section it's under I found it when looking at the new unread posts section in mobile view.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes thankfully you are here with us today. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Bekah78 said:


> Allforthegirl has a tread about raising 6 boys. Guess you'd call it a blog? Not sure which section it's under I found it when looking at the new unread posts section in mobile view.

it is under parenting journals, in the forum jump. Also you can click on it in my sig


----------



## Bekah78

Things have greatly improved here. Gaviscon on its own wasn't working. Still lots of trapped wind. Erik was passing wind from both ends throughout the day so I've added gripe water to his bottle too and things have settled down. He's less gassy and sleeping better. We had a 5.5 sleep last night -bliss. He's still a little sicky at times but he doesn't seem to be in the pain he was in before.


----------



## Qmama79

I've been trying to come to terms with our new normal. The emergency letter fr ER is damn right scary. One advantage... we will never have to wait in the ER & he'll be treated immediately. 
We have to go back to the hospital fr another blood draw. Denver Genetics refused the first one as it wasn't enough&#128542;. Poor Q. 
I'll have to cancel our little holiday on Saltspring Island &#128542;. The medical access is limited & with a vlcadd baby things can go awry very fast... 
The good news is that they are not yet upping the formula! &#128515; Since he is right on track, healthy & showing no side effects from the breast milk fat loading, the metabolic team agreed to continue as we are until we get results from new testing that will reveal how much enzymatic activity is left fr the fats. 

Bekah: I'm very happy you survived. Just last week a woman in Belgium (I'm Belgian) passed away after giving birth and she had the same happen. I cried when I read it. No doubt this trauma will have affected yr body in big and small ways. When are you seeing doc fr yr breast?


----------



## penelopejones

Bekah, I had no idea! I mean, I knew what you described was serious but not that serious! So glad you are well. Also, I'm glad Erik is doing well! 5.5 hours is a lifetime! 

F is still just managing 4 at the most, on a good night. Last night he was back to his usual early morning grunting from about 1 until 7 a.m. Fortunately, I have finally gotten him to sleep on his own by putting him on his tummy. I know it is not recommended, but this is the first time he has slept by himself for longer than 10 minutes or so. Yesterday he took several naps, one that was 2 hours long, and then slept from about 7:45 until 11:15 or so. That was his longest stretch yet. 

Frankie had his 2 month check up yesterday (and shots). He was 22.5" long and 12 lbs, 15 oz. That is 13th percentile for height but 63rd for weight! And his head size was 85th percentile. My little butterball. He is getting very round and chubby. 

Q, sorry you'll have to miss the vacation (and Saltspring Island sounds beautiful). It must be rough to see your little guy poked and prodded so much.


----------



## Qmama79

P: Finley was & is a belly sleeper. Quite early onwards I just put him on his belly as it meant 2-3 hours vs 4-5 hours of sleep. I too knew it wasn't recommended, but it was good fr us both. I put his mattress on a slight incline too when he was congested, but not sure if that helps with grunting... Q doesn't seem to mind back or side sleeping & hates belly sleeping...


----------



## Bekah78

E is a belly or side sleeper. He's so strong he can roll over so I do have to watch him. 

I'm at the Drs on the 7th to get the lump checked and for my 6weeks post surgery etc checkup. 

Yes it was very scary what happened. That's terribly sad about the woman in Belgium. That poor baby growing up without its mother. That's what I really struggled with when it hit me what I'd been through. I kept thinking about DH raising Erik alone and wondering how he'd cope when has his own issues to manage too. Just broke my heart. Apparently, if you survive the first hour you've got a 60% chance of living. The odds really arent great. I was at a fairly new maternity hospital. It used to be based in another town and if someone required blood they'd have to wait for it to come down from the hospital next to the new maternity unit. If the setup had still been like that I wouldn't be alive today. The Drs have said it was the scariest thing they'd been through and although they train for it they hope they never to experience it. I was very lucky that on the night there happened to be some very experienced Drs on shift, unusual for a Saturday night. Someone was looking out for me! 

The number of staff, from Drs right down to cleaners and catering staff who came to see me to give me a hug and tell me they'd been praying for me that night as news spread through the unit what was happening was really heartwarming. 

Sorry you've had to cancel your holiday Qmama. Hopefully you can do something else instead so you've got something to look forward to. Poor q having to have bloods taken again. Imagine that's quite upsetting for you to see. Great news about the feeding though and how his body is managing with your milk. When are you next back at the hospital?


----------



## allforthegirl

B~ I am glad that Erik is sleeping better for you. How are are you dealing with the PTSD? Just reading about what happened to you really brings it all forward for me. I have never seen so much bleeding come out of anyone let alone myself, and knowing that my belly was vastly filling up with blood and going in and out of consciousness because of lack of blood and pain. I too had nurses constantly come in to say hi, and that they were so in shock I was still alive, as I guess I looked like I wouldn't make it. It still rattles me to no end. I hope you handling things ok, and don't hesitate to ask for help if you need it, you went through something very major. :hug:

Q~That is great that you are still able to continue to bf for a little bit longer and they are watching him closely. Though not so great that you had to cancel your vacation. Will you ever be able to go any where? I guess long driving trips are out of the question?

P~ Z and D rather sleep on their sides when very little. The biggest thing really is making sure that you can see their face at all times is the key.


----------



## Bekah78

It got to me for a few days when I was in hospital. I decided to speak about it rather than bottle it up, and the Drs came to chat to me regularly about what happened. They've offered lots of support and have said I'm to go back any time if want to talk about it or have any questions. I've also received a letter offering a follow up appointment but telling me to contact them when I'm ready rather than them specifying the date. They also contacted our GP and health workers to let them now as I'm at higher risk of PND. 

I get more upset thinking about the what ifs and DH raising E on his own rather than the loss of my uterus etc. I'm just so grateful that the team in the theatre that night worked for over 5 hours and didn't give up on me. 

DH and I have been through a big life changing event before and live with the consequences of DH's accident everyday. This was probably as traumatic at the time, but this time we came away with a beautiful son. I know for many not being able to try for another child would be devastating but it took us ten years to get him and I'm just so grateful for the one. 

In some ways it's making me enjoy E more. I know there'll be no more opportunities so I'm making sure I'm enjoying him through each stage as once it's gone that's it gone. So he may be clingy and take ages to settle at times but I'm reminding myself to enjoy the cuddles and him wanting me to hold him because there'll come a day when he wont want that. 

You must think about your boys and be relieved you're here to enjoy them too. 

Years ago we wouldn't have stood a chance but we're so lucky to live in the countries we do which have such great medical care.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad you have had such great support.

Yes I do think about it, but for I still have troubles thinking about all the blood and clots that came out of me. I still feel very anxious about it. With my last hemorrhage I couldn't see what was going on so I could focus on other things, but so many things had to be thrown away because of all the blood. I can't imagine what my DH felt like to clean it all up.

There is nothing that isn't great about holding your baby no matter when it is. Plus that is what baby wants....momma... Giving baby what they want makes a calmer quieter babies.


----------



## Qmama79

I feel very connected as well with little Q & with my other son. It's weird...knowing things are not perfect or 'normal' anymore is making me appreciate every second right now. I enjoy my two boys being healthy right now & hopefully fr a long time. Don't get me wrong...I still get teary talking about IT, but it's sinking in. I get a lot of support from a Facebook group with a lot of Vlcad mums. Thank Goodness I can share there as well. 

I'll have to move the holiday to somewhere else. I'm thinking Kelowna wine country -area (a 4 hr drive). It's nice there & Kelowna is big enough fr reasonable sized hospital. Saltspring shall be fr in a few years when we know how the condition presents itself. 

I think it's great random people (strangers) reach out & support & advice without judgement. In a weird way I've shared more with strangers than with friends. I tend to put a brave face up & hate crying in public... 

A&B: I'm sorry you both had to go through serious complications after birthing. I can't imagine how scared & helpless you must have felt. Thanks fr sharing & I hope you can work through those intense 'feelings and memories . Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Kelowna sounds lovely. I've only been to Canada once. I came for a week to visit my aunt in Ottawa when DH was about to be discharged from the spinal rehab unit. Came over to recharge my batteries as I was exhausted and get myself ready for him coming home. I loved it. Ottawa is the nicest capital city I've been too. Felt so safe. 

Often it's easier to talk to strangers about serious stuff. Especially if they're a non judgemental group. I think we natural try and protect those who are closer to us and don't want to burden them with our troubles etc.


----------



## allforthegirl

I love the mountains. I have only been to BC once in my first marriage, to visit one of my husbands troop mates from the RCMP academy. It was really nice. Would definitely go again one day. 

I have been to Banff camping and it was wonderful. I hope you guys have fabulous time there. 

I agree B, it can be a lot easier. Those that are close and care for us sometimes want to try and fix us, when we don't necessarily need fixing, just someone to talk to. It is hard for me to talk to my DH about it all as he doesn't like making it bigger than what he makes it out to be in his head. When I asked him why he didn't seem upset about all the blood he just shrugged it off and said he seen more living on the farm. At first I though he didn't care, but in reality that was the way he was able to deal, as apparently he was scared poopless. He hasn't said anything about it last time, or about me being in the hospital with my gallbladder either. I wasn't very ok looking while there. One of these days, I will talk to him about it. Maybe while we are camping and relaxed, and reconnecting.


----------



## Qmama79

Very true!


----------



## Qmama79

Proud of my boys!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160527_113837935_HDR.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bekah78

They're lovely qmama. Finley looks tall for three!


----------



## allforthegirl

Great looking boys!! :D


----------



## penelopejones

Great picture! Fin does look tall! 

Nothing much new here. Frankie took a 6 hour nap yesterday from about 11 to 5:00 or something. Not sure what that was about! It was a holiday and he slept ON me the whole time so I got to nap and read a book and it was lovely. I'm not sure if it was a growth spurt or a side effect of his new medication. It seems to be helping, although he is still grunting up a storm at night. I'm hoping he will grow out of it soon!


----------



## Bekah78

I think e is having another growth spurt. Awake every three hours through the night and been awake all morning. He's finally settled. The HV weighed him this morning. 11lbs 11. Not bad for 5 weeks and 4 days old. 

How are you doing qmama? Getting your head around q's condition? Coping ok with emotions of it all?


----------



## Qmama79

Yep. It's been a good few days. I just have to enjoy one day at a time. I've been sharing what's going on with Q with other parents & have heared stories of congenital heart disease and even cystic fibrosis in my community. So, vlcadd doesn't sound too bad. I'll dread him getting ill though... 

Finley looks tall but is in effect always the smallest everywhere he goes compared to his peers. 

Bekah! Wow! He's growing well!&#128512;

Penelope; let's hope it works. He must have been really tired to sleep so long. 

Allfrthegirl: I love the mountains too. What Saskatchewan like? I just know its the 'breadbasket' of Canada... & that it gets hot in summer & pretty cold in winter... Where do you go camping? 
I've heared nice things about Ottawa too & I'm hoping to get there one day.


----------



## allforthegirl

We are the land of the living skies. Literally. gorgeous sun rises and sets everyday. We are pretty flat, but still many hills and small lakes. We try to camp at places that are well established with trees. So the provincial parks. We also like to try and go to a new place each year.

I am glad things are settling well for you and you are finding loads of support Q. That is the biggest thing is the support.


----------



## penelopejones

I'm from Ontario (originally) and I've only been to Ottawa once, for our Grade 8 trip. I did remember it being really clean and safe seeming, though. Hopefully I'll be able to go back one day with my family! I'd also love to tour Banff (never been) and the East Coast (also never been). It is hard to see all of the country when the country is so vast and flights so expensive.

This is my first night sitting down with both kids in bed! Phew. Until now, Frankie has mostly been with me in the carrier (or screaming and fussing) until I go to bed, or I've been so exhausted that I've gone to bed at the same time as him sleeping on me. He's taken two good naps today on his own so I'm hopeful things are on the up and up. I'm afraid this post will jinx it though and he'll wake up crying again!


----------



## Bekah78

Yay for a night with both kids settled and some time to yourself. Hope it wasn't jinxed. 

My DH has been skiing to Banff. Think he liked the place. I'd like to see more of Canada. It's not too long a flight from the uk. Is probably head back to Ottawa first though so my aunt and uncle could meet Erik. 

Yesterday was a long day here. Erik didn't sleep much and that made it harder for me to settle him last night. He's sleeping better today so hoping for a good day and a better sleep tonight.


----------



## penelopejones

I wish there was some way of knowing what causes the bad days! It is so frustrating. 

Frankie's sleep lasted 2 hours last night before waking, and then he was up every 3 hours again. And in between, he was grunting and squirming and not really settled. Now he is screaming again. I need to give him his next dose of Nexium, but I'm trying to wait because I think his best period comes a few afters his dose. I've been giving it to him in the morning, and then he usually has a good afternoon before things go downhill at night again. I'm going to try to hold him off a bit but it is hard because I hate hearing him in pain.


----------



## Bekah78

If is so hard to hear them suffering. The screaming is so hard to listen too, especially when done everything you can think of to help them and they're still screaming. Feel helpless at times. Hope he calms down soon.


----------



## Qmama79

Oh Penelope, really hope he grows out of it. I hate it when Q cries & Q really doesn't cry fr long. Stay calm. You're not alone.


----------



## allforthegirl

:hugs: I really hate D crying too. DH doesn't respond fast enough and D always ends up in a fit and has to hand him over. It almost makes my skin crawl hearing him like that. Then angry at DH for letting him get that far. It makes getting things done the house almost pointless. 

I hope you figure out what is bugging him soon P, or at least a way to help him. :hug:


----------



## penelopejones

All, I know what you mean. My DH does the same thing--I don't know how he can just stand there with him crying! And then he'll pick him up just until he's settled and put him back down again and it starts all over. 

I do think the Nexium is working. I tried giving him his dose at noon yesterday, and he lasted until about 9 or 10 this morning. No grunting last night for once! I still had him on my chest because it takes longer to settle him back down in the bassinet after a feeding and I get lazy! I feel like he just needs a bit stronger of a dose and he might be much improved.


----------



## allforthegirl

Men! :grr:

I'm glad that medication is working so well for you.


----------



## Qmama79

OMG! Totally agree!!! My OH is also sooooo slow. I just deal with it quickly & he'll settle easily. I hate tears in my little guy. 

P; let's hope it keeps working & he'll grow out of the reflux fast. Have you adjusted yr diet? I often hear it might be dairy? Q is pretty much ok with my diet, but spicy Indian did make one severely gassy baby...


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, I've been dairy free for several weeks and I was already gluten free. I'm wondering if maybe soy bothers him, but that is hard to avoid because my husband is Chinese American and we eat a lot of things with soy sauce and do a lot of Asian take-out food. Plus it is buried in a lot of other things. 

I think my daughter got a lot better around 4 or 5 months, but I forget now. She started sitting up by herself pretty early, at 4.5 months, maybe because she felt better sitting than lying down. I wonder if Frankie will be the same way. He holds his head and neck up well and is always pushing with his legs on my lap to stand up.


----------



## Bekah78

Does frankie fight you when you try and wind him too? Erik hates it. He's really easy to wind, but think he knows he might be sick and so puts up a fight. He's so strong too, sometimes I struggle to get him to sit forward.


----------



## Qmama79

Q fights me every time as well. His burps are loud. Very loud. So, I think it might be hurting when they come, but keeping the air in must even be worse. If he doesn't burp, he spits up a bit, but that doesn't seem to bother him...


----------



## Bekah78

Update on the lump. Been to see the nurse and I've been referred to the breast clinic. No words of reassurance, just lots of questions about family history. Just have to wait for the appointment to come through now. Hope it's quick.


----------



## allforthegirl

Arching or fighting to wind/burp is very characteristic of reflux. D does it as well when it is bothering him. Though now that the reflux seems to be so much less now I can just sit him there and he seems to do it himself now.

B~ When I went through my lump and exam and then mammogram, not one person seemed very optimistic either with me. Even though my just turned out to be a fibrous lump, a harder fatty tissue, they all seemed to be cautious that it very well could be something worse. They like to not to really go one way or the other. :shrug: I will pray for the best for you.


----------



## penelopejones

Bekah, I hope whatever they find is benign. You've been through enough! 

Yeah, Frankie often seems uncomfortable after a feeding, and I'm not sure if it is a need to burp or pass gas or what. Sometimes he will spit up, burp, and pass gas all at the same time. 

He has had a rough couple of days with greenish poop and eczema returning all over his body. I ate some cookies with butter in them that my mom made, so maybe that is it? I wasn't thinking! Or maybe he is allergic to something else?


----------



## allforthegirl

P~ that is something that we have to play detectives about. It could very well be the butter if you have cut everything else out dairy.....or maybe just a bug. You could always take it away again for a week then try adding it to your diet again and see what happens. 

We had a good trip for the wedding. D was so sleepy the whole time we were there. He was eating and sleeping and not much of anything else. The fresh air must have been so relaxing for him. It is certainly for me!!


----------



## penelopejones

I'm glad D cooperated for the wedding! 

Yeah, I'm definitely going to keep up with the no dairy policy. I just didn't even think about the cookies, because I've been using margarine to make cookies myself! I'm going to stick with that and then worry about other things. Frankie has been projectile vomiting and then pooping a bunch this morning, and screaming, but he seems okay now. I'm hoping he's gotten whatever it was out of his system.


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks ladies, I hope so too. Fingers crossed an appointment comes through quickly. 

Sounds like D was a dream wedding guest! Hope you all had a lovely time. 

Hope you find what causes frankies reflux. Eriks seems to have eased a little. The amount he brings up after a feed has reduced. He still doesn't like to be winded, but think that's because he associates it with being sick now and tries to avoid it. 

Hope things good with you Q. When are you next at the hospital? When is it your OH is on holiday with his family? You going to be ok with the boys on your own?


----------



## penelopejones

I decided to try giving Frankie some formula today. He was just miserable all day. My mom was here and she is usually very good with babies, and she just couldn't soothe him and he was screaming and arching and fighting a lot. So that gave me sort of a wake up call--he is really inconsolable a lot of the time, and the only thing that works is to be worn in the pouch and bounced on a swiss ball or walked around constantly. I thought I'd pump and try giving him a bottle with formula, just to see how he did. He definitely seemed more relaxed while taking the bottle, and after. (I gave him a sensitive formula for babies with milk intolerance). He got used to the bottle pretty quickly and wasn't screaming afterwards (which he often does during nursing), or grunting, and he didn't spit up. 

So what is it about nursing or my milk? An allergy? Something else? When I pumped, I found that my right breast produced 4 ounces and my left just 2. He definitely prefers nursing on the right, except then he spits up more after nursing on that side. Today it was projectile vomiting. So is he getting too much on the right and not enough on the left? 

Or should I just give up if the formula seems to help him? I'm all for breastfeeding, but this has been so stressful with him being uncomfortable all the time. I'm trying to decide now whether to nurse him overnight or continue pumping and give him formula.


----------



## Bekah78

We've had the same with formula too. Some evenings Erik has been screaming the house down, arching his back and pulling his knees up. Sometimes we'd have this go on for hours. Didn't matter what position I put him in. If I was rocking, bouncing, rubbing his back or tummy etc none of it seemed to work... But then it's stopped and we seem to have got through that phase. Last night was the first night he had two feeds when he wasn't sick during the feed and was able to be laid down in his cot straight after a feed without him being sick. 

Is there a health visitor or breastfeeding nurse you could talk to before you decide what to do?


----------



## allforthegirl

P~ I honestly think 90% of his issues are due to your fast flow/oversupply. It could also be that right side had less because it shoots out faster, as you mentioned the vomiting. Do you think you would be up for trying to block feed a bit longer? Give it a couple days of doing that to see if he settles? 

I don't want you to think that it is truly honestly your milk doing this. It really doesn't sound allergy related as he is pooping ok. (or at least you haven't mentioned it) I know we as moms never want to do anything to hurt them. The one reason he was probably feeling better after the bottle was the fact that it was probably a lot slower coming out of the bottle than you. 

Like B mentioned, could you get in contact with someone? LLL is a free service, as they are all volunteers, and are doing this to help other bfing moms. A LC would also be helpful, but you do have to pay for their time. 

You are great mom and doing everything you can, and I know you will do what is right for the both of you no matter what decision you make :hugs:

D has changed his suckling. He has started almost chewing my nips while sleeping and I am getting very sore. Last night he latched and I almost screamed out it was so awful. I hope this is just a phase, OOOUCH!


----------



## penelopejones

I've been block feeding for days--just giving him one side at a time. He feeds about every 3 hours. Should I try going for longer? I'm not feeling engorged anymore unless he goes for longer than 3 hours between feeds, but when I pump I can see that the left side lets down a lot faster (and that's the side he clamps and gulps on) while the right side is an overproducer. 

Poop wise, he usually has runny yellow poops, sometimes greenish, and he has eczema all over his body. With my daughter, I was able to get the eczema under control by eliminating dairy. So that's why I'm wondering if something else is bothering him. 

I also think maybe his tongue tie grew back. It still seems tight to me. I don't know if I could make it to a LLL meeting though--are there LLL volunteers who will come to your house?


----------



## allforthegirl

I would go longer then per side. He is still struggling and it is after the 6-8 week mark so your milk is well established. So maybe you will have to go to six hours or 3 feeds to one side at a time until he seems more comfortable.

I still go one side per feed too, unless he keeps pulling off and wanting more then I offer the other side. But I don't got back to the same side any more. (unless I forget which side he was on last....but generally I can still feel which side he was on last)

You can call the LLL number for your area and you should be able to chat with someone on the phone instead of going to meetings. That is what I do for the most part. I still like to attend meetings, but like you I am very busy at home and makes it hard to get away. I actually am only in contact with the one member(I don't want to tell my story over and over and over again to a someone else, she knows my story and we just keep up with our bfing planning). She is amazing and has helped me so much. IE why I am able to give you so much advise, as we have already talked about most of this stuff. Why not try that? Still free to do so. May also make you feel more confident that you are doing the right things. That is one of things I like about contact with her :D

As for the tongue tie....are you doing the stretches? Is he able to stick his tongue out further? D's lip tie is still there a bit, he has never been able to really flange it out even after having it snipped. I just have to check that he isn't being lazy with his lip. Even checking his latch with your finger in his mouth to check to see if his tongue is going over his bottom gum line. You also can do certain tongue training exercises with your finger. One being pulling your finger out slowly and then placing your breast in his mouth with his tongue still curled. Another is to turn your finger over once in his mouth and gently pushing down on his tongue and you pull it out and do that over and over again can help train his tongue better.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the advice, All! I've contacted a LLL leader in my area. Today Frankie is back to his usual self (refluxing and grunting in the pouch while taking a fitful nap), and that is after having formula. So yeah, it seems like it is not my milk per se causing his issues. But that means that maybe it isn't necessarily my letdown or supply either!?! He was sort of gulping quickly from the bottle so maybe that's why. I'm going to just go back to breastfeeding and see if tweaking his medication helps. (I spoke with his doctor and she suggested some slight dosing changes). I'm also going to try giving him some of the pumped milk from a bottle just to see if it makes a difference. I wouldn't be able to sustain pumping though--not with him being in the pouch half the time and my daughter running around! 

I'm following up with the dentist who performed the tongue tie release on Friday, just to see if it has healed properly. I have slacked off on the stretches in the last week because I thought he was healed, and my instructions were to do the stretches for 2 weeks. I feel like his upper lip is flanging better but his tongue still looks heart shaped sometimes so maybe the tongue tie didn't heal properly. 

Sorry you are dealing with the chomping/latch issues too! So frustrating (and painful)!


----------



## allforthegirl

You are doing all the right things, and you should be proud of yourself. 

Did you find that your leader was helpful?

I'm glad your are following up with the dentist. Did he do just the anterior tie? Or the posterior?


----------



## penelopejones

I haven't heard back from the LLL person yet--I just emailed one of the leaders in my area. I'm just at my wits end--I've tried everything with Frankie and nothing seems to work. He is so unhappy and uncomfortable so much of the time! I'm sort of resigned to him just being cranky until he grows out of it.. :( Today he slept very little and was fussing almost all day long. Some days in the last week he has been able to sleep on his own for a couple of hours, but not today. My mom is holding him right now, and she is able to settle him by bouncing on the swiss ball, but as soon as she sits down in a rocker or stops bouncing, he starts fussing again.


----------



## allforthegirl

Could he be in a wonder week?


----------



## penelopejones

Maybe--he seemed better last night and this morning after doing a bunch of greenish/mucousy poops. I really think it must have been the butter in the cookies I ate or something, and then the formula didn't help. I'm also suspecting soy--maybe he has MSPI? The LC I am working with doesn't think it is oversupply based on the quantities I said I pumped, so she is going to come by tomorrow and see whether it is due to function. She says these kinds of symptoms are typical for babies recovering from the tongue tie revision. And I'm in touch with a "bodyworker" (who made up that term?) who is experienced with tongue tie and gut issues.


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like you're doing all the right things p. Stay strong (and calm) through the tears/screaming. You'll get there in the end. 

We had an evening of screaming here, but was then rewarded with a 6 hour sleep (him not me, I got 5) which was great. Meant I got to recharge a bit. Seems like we are coming out the other side of the bad reflux. Hope this happens for you too P.


----------



## penelopejones

6 hours is great! Frankie seems better today. He did sleep about 4 hours last night, which is long for him. I think he needed to get something out of his system. He's still not perfect, but better than he was. I'm taking probiotics and prebiotics more religiously to see if that will help.


----------



## allforthegirl

How weird that the LC doesn't think it is still a fast flow......:shrug: Everyone I talked to in the bfing world thinks that was/is my issue.....wonder if I talk to your LC if she would tell me other wise....interesting. Does it hurt when you have a let down??? I can feel my breast fill with milk and it feels like my ducts are over filled, and it really does hurt. When I was in the hospital it went away, but came right back about a week later. During that time D was so happy, and didn't have any over gulping episodes. It was so nice. 

So does the LC think that the revision didn't work?


----------



## Bekah78

Great to hear Frankie is improving and had a longer sleep. Hope that continues for you both.


----------



## penelopejones

I don't really feel any letdown at all, actually--no pain for sure! And I haven't seen milk spraying out or anything since I started the block feeding. We'll see if she thinks differently when she sees him tomorrow. She did suggest that I keep trying the laid back breastfeeding position. 

Intolerances do run in my family. I'm Celiac and so is everyone on my mom's side, and I had milk intolerance as a baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

What ever it is I hope you can figure it out really quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Qmama79

Hey, seems that you're going through a rough time feeding Frankie. I hope you can sort it soon. Is he growing well? Is his weight gain okay? 

Q is well. We're not battling big feeding issues. I am going to a bf meet tomorrow as my let down seems to be increasing...I just drench myself in the mornings. I can't put him on during let down as its just drowning him. I have to wait a few minutes & that seems to work. 

Tuesday is another 'vampire' day where they'll try to fish blood out of my son. I'm dreading it. &#128542; . It's important though, so no point delaying it more. It'll tell us if the fatty acid enzyme is maybe working a little bit... if it is, then he'll have a mild presentation of Vlcadd. FX...


----------



## Bekah78

Everything crossed for Q qmama. Hope it is just mild. Tuesday will be hard, but hopefully this time they'll get the bloods they need and like you say, no point putting it off as needs to be done. Is there someone who can go along with you for some support?


----------



## Qmama79

Nobody is coming. I've got you three to keep me fueled with good wishes!&#128521;

How are you recovering?


----------



## allforthegirl

Fingers and toes are crossed. 

I try and disconnect as much as possible when I have to hold them for things like this. It doesn't always work though.


----------



## Bekah78

We'll be with you there is spirit :) 

Going well thanks. Few twinges last couple days but otherwise recovering well.


----------



## penelopejones

I hope it goes quickly and relatively painlessly, Q! It really sucks having to put littles through that. That letdown sounds crazy! I sometimes leak from my left boob but nothing crazy like that, unless Frankie goes longer than usual between feedings. 

I met with the lactation consultant today, and she said Frankie's tongue tie has reattached, but just partially. I have an appointment with the dentist who did his revision tomorrow, and hopefully it will be released and will heal properly this time. I did all the stretches and sweeps for 2 weeks so I'm not sure when or how it happened, but I do know that pretty soon after the procedure was done the first time I started having trouble getting my finger under his tongue, so maybe it happened quickly. 

The LC said Frankie is basically just chomping at the nipple and drinking the letdown, and then waiting for the next one. So it is surprising that he has been gaining weight well, but she said it is important to get this sorted soon as after 12 weeks, my supply will regulate and he might stop gaining weight well. (That is exactly what happened with my daughter, who I think had an undiagnosed tie as well). Frankie gained quickly, jumping from like 18th percentile in weight to 63rd at his 2 month check up. He was only 13th percentile or something like that for height. I'm worried that he will start struggling with weight gain and my supply won't keep up if he doesn't start nursing efficiently. 

She also said he has a "bubble palate" that hasn't shaped properly because his tongue isn't pressing against the roof of his mouth when nursing or resting. I have some stretches to do for that. And finally, I'm working with a new "bodyworker" who does myofascial release. She said he had a lot of tension in his neck and back, but not as bad as she might expect. 

I'm also watching my diet because he was SO bad the last few days when I ate dairy that I think that has to be part of it. He was much better today. Aside from dairy I'm watching soy and basically eating fewer packaged foods as soy seems to be in everything. If he gets better after the tongue tie has healed I guess I can try to reintroduce that and see what happens. I'm also hoping his eczema clears up. Poor thing. 

Anyway, long post, but today Frankie was much calmer and only had one screaming/refluxing/red faced episode, whereas when my mom was here he was doing that basically all day, and inconsolably. Hopefully he is turning a corner...


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like you're really getting to the bottom of what's been upsetting frankie. Hopefully once the tie is sorted again feeding time will be more enjoyable for you both.


----------



## allforthegirl

I wonder if it wasn't released properly. I have read that this happens a lot. Something about going deep enough to completely release it. I hope the dentist gets it this time.

I wonder about D palate too. It isn't very flat either. Man I sure hope D isn't just chewing. I worry about that too.

I hope that you don't have to adjust your diet too much. My first had eczema and his was bothered more by how often he bathed, what soaps I used, and what was in the detergent. Could F be the same?


----------



## penelopejones

I'm not sure--I'm definitely going to lay off of the soap when I bathe him. We already use the fragrance free detergent and stuff (although come to think of it, my MIL volunteered to do a our laundry for us and she uses stuff with fragrance). 

I feel like he is getting better, finally. Yesterday was one of his first days with very little crying/hiccuping/arching/screaming--just a short period of it in the afternoon. And this is a big deal for me--he sat contentedly in his carseat for about 20 minutes yesterday while we ate some snacks and dried off from swimming at our community pool! (Not that I want him to hang out like a couch potato in an infant seat all day, but until now I have seldom been able to put him anywhere for longer than a minute!). 

Yeah, I'm not sure if the tongue tie was released incorrectly the first time, or if somehow it partially reattached really early on, because I was never able to get down under his tongue easily to do the sweeps. I'm hoping this one sticks, and that my supply has time to catch up. I've gone back to nursing on each side each time and hope that he'll get the hang of pulling the milk out soon, before it's too late for my supply to catch up. 

The LC suggested palate massage--basically, stick your finger in, starting at the gums, and move in a rainbow/horseshoe shape back and forth as far back as he'll let you. She said to do it every time I change his diaper, so I remember. She said the palate issue can actually affect head shape as well as digestion, so I'm going to make a concerted effort to remember to do that from now on. So many things. 

So are we all past the 2 month mark now? Bekah, I forget Erik's birthday. I feel like it has been a struggle but suddenly Frankie looks so much less like a newborn and the squishy phase is almost over!


----------



## allforthegirl

Do you bathe him often? My nephew has bad skin but she still insisted on bathing him every single day. 

I take the small wins as huge accomplishments too. I'm glad you are finally feeling like something is working.

I hope that he can figure it out for you soon.

Interesting about the massage. Curious how the palate affects head shape, that really interesting to me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bfing blog this a great article. I found it looking up bubble palate.


----------



## Bekah78

Erik is 7 weeks old today. He was born on the 23 rd of April. To celebrate turning 7 weeks he slept for 7 hours last night. I'm not surprised though. He was feeding every two hours yesterday. Such a hungry baby, think he's having another growth spurt. He's so long already though (58cm) I think he's going to be very tall. 

Great that you had a better day with frankie. Hope you get more good days like that. 

How often are you bathing you're babies? I'm just doing twice a week. Was thinking of starting to increase it working towards a bed time routine.


----------



## penelopejones

I bathe Frankie about that often, unless he's had a bad diaper blowout and needs to get cleaned up (which he has started doing - mabye time to go up a size in diapers!). I usually use a natural/organic/fragrance free cleanser but could probably do with just water. 

7 hours Bekah! That's awesome! Frankie's still maxing out at 4.

I'll look up that bubble palate article. The head shape thing seemed weird to me, and the LC just mentioned it in passing, but she said Frankie has indents near his temples and that those are due to the bubble palate somehow.


----------



## penelopejones

This sort of gets to some of the stuff about palate shape: https://dysphagiacafe.com/2015/09/03/newborn-and-early-mouth-development/


----------



## allforthegirl

7 hours is a really great sleep. You must feel amazing this morning. Erik is exactly one month younger than D. :D

I checked D mouth and it seems quiet high too, yet not as high as about a month ago when I first looked. (then again I am no expert).... Though when I took a pic the back of his palate looked very blanched. Not sure what that is about.

I bathe D once to twice a weeks too. Or more if he makes a massive power dump.


----------



## penelopejones

Frankie's palate looks blanched, too. Maybe that is normal? Or not? Who knows. Apparently if the tongue starts moving correctly while nursing and at rest, it will help to reshape the palate. 

Time for updated pics! Here's one of Frankie finally smiling, relaxed, and happy! Something is working... He is spitting up much less. Today he didn't have any red-faced, grunty, screaming periods at all! This afternoon I napped with him on my chest while DD was in her room for quiet time. Miraculously, DD took a good nap. Frankie woke up at 5 and DD was still sleeping in her room! I hope he has a good night.
 



Attached Files:







happy frankie.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bekah78

What a gorgeous smiley boy he is.


----------



## Qmama79

Adorable!!! He looks pretty big! Isn't the smiling great? Love it!!


----------



## penelopejones

He's definitely chubby! I'll be interested to see what his measurements are at his next check up but that's not until 4 months!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I am so happy for you and F are finally getting somewhere. You must feel amazing. What do you think is what is working?

He is a cutie P. He is a bit of chunk. ;) What a great smile he has. You are doing great!

We are all doing great.


----------



## allforthegirl




----------



## penelopejones

OMG! So cute! Look at his eyelashes! 

I'm not sure if it is the tongue tie being released again, or the Nexium, or me avoiding soy and dairy, or maybe just growing up? Anyway, I'm not messing with it! 

So are your LOs falling into any sort of pattern day to day? With my daughter I just kind of followed her cues and around 3 months she had fallen into a semi-predictable pattern of waking and naps. So far Frankie's been taking two short naps in the morning and then often a longer nap in the afternoon. His nights are unpredictable though--sometimes he's in bed at 7pm and sleeps until 11pm or something, and other days he's not settled until 9 or 10 pm. I'm not too worried about it but it would be nice to have that time from 7-9 or so to myself. (DD would usually sleep from 7-12 or even 7-2 by 3 months or so, and that gave me time to myself and then some sleep if I went to bed early).


----------



## allforthegirl

I am just glad that things are working better for you! :thumbup:

D has had a bit of a loose routine for a while now. We have a bigger nap time in the late afternoon, this is when I nap with them. Then he will be down for the night around 10pm with waking up once around 4, but this can vary. Some nights he is up more. Then he sleeps until 8 -ish, sometimes earlier and sometimes later. 

All my boys have these amazing lashes. My eldest with the darkest thickest lashes most woman pay thousands a year to put on, and he gets comments about them all the time.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, that's great sleeping, waking only once! 

Well, Frankie was back to his old tricks yesterday and today--refluxing again. I'm not sure why it flares up sometimes. He's better than he was at his worst, and he is recovering from us redoing his tongue tie release (did I mention that? We did it on Friday).


----------



## Qmama79

Gorgeous lad Allfrthegirl. Those lashes are pretty cute. 
I'm enjoying the uefa soccer cup. I only freakishly obsessed watch the major tournaments & place tiny bets on the games. I started doing that last world cup. I only ever once deposited $50.00 on a betting website and left it in that account. I'm playing with $225 now. I'll see if I can increase again&#128515;. Belgium's playing today!


----------



## Qmama79

Yeah. Blood draw happened today. They got us an IV nurse from the get go. But she drew a blank. Then they opted to do an ultrasound to see where the best veins were & tried again. They got into the vein but it stopped flowing, so they literally squeezed it out of his arm. He wasn't too uncomfi as he cried very little. All results ready next week. FX!! 

He's now 5.490kg and measures 62 cm. He's great! I love him so much and I'm finally starting to really enjoy him. Letting go of the niggling worried feeling in my tummy.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry getting the blood wasn't straight forward but glad they got their in the end with not too much distress for Q. 

He's growing well. 

I'm really enjoying E too. I was never a fan of babies and just thought it would be a stage to get through till the sun starts at toddler stage but i don't want this stage to end now. He's growing so fast. Can't believe he'll be two months old next week. Time is going by too quickly.


----------



## allforthegirl

Q~ I am glad he didn't cry much. That makes it worse. I also like that they didn't just keep trying to poke him over and over again. It is nice to get someone that knows what they are doing! :thumbup:

Awe he is getting so big!! LONG. Sounds like he is doing so well.

D was last measured at 57cm and 5.92kgs at the public health office, but I feel he has grown in length a bit since then. He is also thicker too, but we are coming up to the three month mark where they have another growth spurt, so it is not surprising.

I am catching a cold, I hope D doesn't get it.


----------



## penelopejones

Poor thing, always getting stuck with needles! 

I'm glad you are both enjoying your little ones. I'm having a day home with Frankie while Penelope is in daycare. It is nice to have this time to spend with just him, like I had with P. He is still spitting up a lot and now has a cold and a stuffy nose, but he is in okay spirits--just has trouble sleeping because his nose gets too clogged. I wish these first 3 months would have been more enjoyable. I feel like I was in a daze walking around with him in the carrier and didn't get too enjoy the newborn stage. I hope he cheers up for the next few months so I can soak it all in.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope frankie feels better soon. 

Have your LO's had their immunisations yet? Erik is getting his on Tuesday's and I'm dreading it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh no so hard when LO aren't well. I hope he gets over it very soon.

Yes D had his about two weeks ago. He did well. Cried of course, but didn't have much of a fever or anything. He even did well with the live oral vaccine. Z didn't swallow a dang thing of it, he was so stubborn, so I was happy he was able to take more of it.

D is starting to bat at toys with his hands. Not doing much of rolling over. He will however do this wiggle in bed to get closer to me at night. It is where he will dig his face into the bed lift his legs over and into his chest and when he lies straight he has gained an inch closer. Smart little turkey.


----------



## penelopejones

THat wiggle is cute! Haha. Franklin has started drooling and cooing more, and will knock over toys on his playmat, which is cute. He can roll from front to back but doesn't always do it--almost like he does it accidentally. It is fun to see them start to learn new things at this age! 

Franklin had his 2 month shots too, with no problem. He was a little fussy that day and the site of the spot was warm to the touch, but nothing too bad. He still has a fussy nose which makes it hard for him to sleep lying down, so I'm back to wearing him in the carrier a lot... Oh well, at least he is not screaming with reflux pain!


----------



## Qmama79

Hahaha! Love the wiggle story!! Q has figured out I can't resist his quivering lip. It's so cute when he's about to cry & he goes from quivering straight into smiling. He's working me...

Poor Frankie. I hope he'll get well soon. Xx 

I had only the rota virus done. Next time dtap, but I might wait a few months. In my Vlcadd Facebook group a 3 month old baby got sick after Dtap and had muscle breakdown of the heart. She passed away after 2 weeks of interventions. It's the second death in the group since I joined it (a baby and a young mother passed ). It breaks my heart. Results of enzyme testing next week. FX it still works enough fr Q to lead an active lifestyle. 

It's pretty cute to see the first signs of control appear. How annoying must it be to try to get closer, but not be in control of your movements. Hahaha! 

In the absence of my oh , I've switched bedroom now. I'm in the big bed, crib assembled next to bed and extra pillow fr Finley in the morning . The single bed was too small fr all of us. When oh gets back from his holiday... he can choose to sleep in the bed with me (unless, like last time, he brings home a box of airport cookies as a present)... or in the other room on the single bed.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry to hear there's already been so much sadness in your vlcadd group. 

Yes the wriggling is just so cute. Love seeing Erik develop too. He plays me too. We can have screaming and tears one minute and they're switched off instantly when he gets what he wants. He's so crafty, haha. 

I do hope your OH has the sense to bring you back something lovely from his break. Good to hear you've claimed the big bed whilst he's away. 

Responsed to a post on FB netmums local group page yesterday. Think may have started process to make some local friends with new mums. Going to a class on Thursday with another new mum. Not brave enough to go first time on my own. 

Also going to baby massage with a friend who works with my hubby. Her Lo is 6mths older than e but good to go to a Class with her and learn from her experience. Also meeting up with worker friend on Friday. Her and her DH work with hubby and they have an 18mth old and 4 mth old. As much as I love staying home and cuddling e I need to get him out socialising etc. It'll do is both good. I've booked 4 swimming lessons with e starting a week on Wednesday. Want to get e used to the pool but not bravd enough to start on my own. Hopefully the class will give me some confidence and we can go to our local pool more frequently.


----------



## allforthegirl

Q~Wow how hard to be in a group like that, even with all the support it is hard to read about all the sad stuff. I hope all the tests come back a-ok for Quinn. I too would wait to give certain vaccines if there is known for LO with that having problems. 

P~ I am so glad the F is doing better and not screaming out in pain anymore. Must feel so dang good.

B~ Sounds like you will be busy with all the activities. It is good to get out. ;) Babies sure do know how to communicate if we listen LOL


----------



## penelopejones

Let us know what you hear regarding Q's tests--I hope the results are good. How tragic about those babies. :( Do you still need to feed him every 3 hours, nights included? How are you doing with that? 

Frankie slept for 5.5 hours last night--a record! But then he was difficult to settle for almost 2 hours after that. I think he thought it was morning already at 3:00 am! He is doing better overall--still spitting up a lot but without the reflux episodes where he screams in pain. Today he had one period of playing happily by himself for 15-20 minutes or so, which is also a record. Usually he is happy for about 5 minutes playing on the floor and then he starts crying. I've learned to pack a lot into those 5 minutes--I can go to the bathroom, empty the dishwasher, and tidy up a bit before I need to pick him up again. 

Good for you for getting out, Bekah! I took Frankie out shopping with me today, which I haven't done often at all, and on Thursday took both kiddos out to a kids consignment shop and craft store. Frankie cried in the car on both of these outings, but was good once I got him into the carrier. Does anyone else's LO hate the car? Frankie is about 50/50--sometimes he is okay but at least half the time he screams.


----------



## Bekah78

E screams when I put him into his car seat but once the car gets moving he goes quiet. Often asleep by time we get to our destination.


----------



## allforthegirl

D doesn't like it much either. Though he will at times seem like everything is just fine. Then other times he will have a complete meltdown and be gulping and gagging and almost puking for a five minute drive. :dohh:


----------



## penelopejones

Yeah, the gulping and gagging is the worst! I think it is the position the car seat puts them in--not good for little tummies, or for reflux. We are going to DH's family's lake house for the day today. I hope Frankie does okay. They are building a house there currently but right now they just have a little dock with a boat house. I hope it will go okay. There's no place comfortable to nurse so I'll have to wing it. (I hate nursing anywhere but my chair or bed! I don't know if it's my build or the fact that Frankie's still relatively small, but I need multiple pillows to get comfy.)


----------



## allforthegirl

I love going to the lake. I hope F loves being outdoors and you have a more relaxing day.

I hear you about the comfy spot to nurse. I tried to do it on our picnic on the blanket without a bench or seat around and I was so uncomfortable and laying in the grass on the blanket was as well. D didn't nurse well either at the time. Though I find the van not a bad place as I can lean the seat back and just cuddle him.

D has just figured out he can make raspberry sounds. OMG I just about fell off the couch when I heard it. So darn cute! He has also started to master grabbing on to his toys and bringing them to his mouth. I now need to go to the storage until and get the baby toys I put away. :thumbup:


----------



## Qmama79

Q is good with the car, carseat & nursing anywhere. I however don't like nursing outside of the home. Its the wriggling with clothes, finding a bench or quiet space & hoping F can manage 3 bloody minutes on his own... of course he'll get stuck somewhere on the playground, he'll fall on his knees or he'll tell me he needs a peepee just when Q latched on. He's almost 4 and he does NOT STOP TALKING... that's really exhausting more than interrupted sleep. 

We're still doing the 3 hour thingie. It's okay. I wake him as I go to bed fr a feed. That way I hope to get a full 3 hrs ... Q doesn't mind being woken. Last two days he wakes every 1.5hrs...that kills me. Must be a spurt.


----------



## penelopejones

Wow, D is really developing! I remember the raspberry sounds stage from my daughter. Frankie is a little behind where my daughter was at that age--maybe because he's been so uncomfortable for so long that he hasn't spent much time on the play mat wiggling around. He is just starting to have some longer periods of playtime without freaking out, and will bat at toys or kick them but can't grab onto anything yet. 

The lake trip went okay. DH brought a foldable rocking chair for me to use, and I brought a boppy, so nursing was fine. But he cried on the way there and the way back, for more than half of each trip. I hate hearing him scream and not being able to do anything about it! The lake in question isn't like the ones in Canada--it is a manmade lake that they created by flooding a river. They created it as a cooling reservoir for a power plant. But it is stocked with fish and lots of people have boats and jet skis on it, and it is still nice to sit and watch the water. 

Every 1.5 hours is brutal, Q!


----------



## Qmama79

P; glad your lake trip panned out well. Very nice of yr DH to think of you. Does F take a soother? 

A bit of topic, but are any of you doing pelvic excersises? I'm leaking now & then. It doesn't seem to get better and I think I need some advice. 

X


----------



## Qmama79

Quick thought... shall we get a closed fb group fr us together. I can imagine they might kick us if the April 2016 group some day...


----------



## Bekah78

A closed FB group is a great idea. I'm not sure P is on FB though... Maybe time we twisted her arm to join ;)


----------



## Bekah78

How you coping Q with the more regular feeding? Hope it's not wearing you down too much. 

Sounds like all our babies are developing nicely. I wouldn't worry about Frankie being behind where his DS was at the same stage. They say boys are often a bit behind the girls. He'll come on in his own time. 

I've been lent a sling (sleepy wrap) and got my head around how to put it on. Will give it a go as E does like to be held so should free me up to doing things.


----------



## penelopejones

F will take a soother, but in the car he often spits it out and I can't reach from my seat to put it back in! When it was just DD I would sometimes sit in the back seat so I could calm her down, but now with 2 kids it's not an option. 

F still spends a lot of time in the carrier. Yesterday he napped for over 2 hours in one at the pool while DD and DH swam. He goes to sleep almost instantly in it. I find it a lot quicker than rocking him and patting him to sleep in his bassinet. 

I'm on FB--who should I pm with my info?


----------



## penelopejones

Oh, and about the exercises... lol. Not one of the fun side effects of pregnancy. I haven't noticed it much yet but before I was pregnant with Frankie I took PJ to a trampoline place and noticed major leakage. They even had a sign in the women's bathroom saying you could request a "comfort kit" at the front desk which was basically a depends pad, so I guess it is a common problem. 

My cousin actually is a PT who specializes in recovery from childbirth and pelvic floor stuff. She has some online videos and DVDs with her approach to strengthening the pelvic floor. https://www.juliewiebept.com/ She showed me some stuff once a few years ago (well, actually, she was showing my sister who had given birth) but basically she thinks just doing Kegels isn't enough; you should activate the whole pelvic floor and core in order to strengthen everything and avoid leaking. 

I keep thinking I will get back in shape now that we've completed our family, but it is so hard to fit it in still! There's a mom's group that meets up in my neighborhood a couple of times a week. They work out at a local park and it is free, and you bring your kids and they play while the moms work out. But I'm not sure how I'd work that with Frankie as he wouldn't be happy hanging out alone in his stroller while I worked out. I need a babywearing fitness class.


----------



## allforthegirl

This is honestly the first time the leaking has been a major problem for me. It has always been able to stay away after a months. This time it seems I leak every time I sneeze or cough or jump or move too fast, even laugh too hard if my bladder isn't completely empty. I am working on my kegels when I remember (not as often as I should I am sure :blush:). I will however check out that video P posted. I have heard about the physical therapy for the pelvic floor muscles but it is quiet expensive here unless you have the right extra insurance.

As for the FB group if we are all friends we can just do a group messenger chat and it is better than making posts. I have done this with another group of momma's from here. I like it better than the group. It is up to all of you. You can add me Sacha Claude. D is my profile pic.

OH my ladies D actually rolled over yesterday. From his back to stomach. He was in a weird mood too yesterday. He needed to be entertained, but didn't like to be entertained either. So weird. :shrug: 

I am so frustrated with my weight loss lately. It stubbornly has been hovering around 138-140 for weeks now. I don't want to start lowering my calories too much as I know that can really affect your milk. I guess I just really need to be conscious of what it is I am eating (no two bite brownies that my mother brought for the boys :haha:, or other crap like that.). I am planning on making some quinoa salads this week to try out so I can have something else to eat while camping this summer. If I do the hotdog and hamburger diet my kids will be on it will make me sick. So hopefully it will be enough that I will break this stupid mark and start moving down again. I am planning on walking a lot too. I have been up to 12km (that was a bit much), but doing 6km more daily. Guess I need to pick up some speed.


----------



## Bekah78

Go D! He's a clever boy :) 

I can't wait till E is able to play interact more. We have laughing and giggles often and that's good fun. He's just starting to interact with the toys on his play mat. 

He's been hungry again today. Drinking every two hours. Wonder in if he's having yet another growth spurt. Can't keep up with him. 

I've still got my kangaroo pouch as I call it. I'm just 5lbs heavier than I was before falling pregnant but can't seem to shift the wobbly tummy. I went onto YouTube and found a post surgery safe workout. So will try that. I'm back into my old clothes but want my flat tummy back. So much I can't wear as it would just draw attention to it.


----------



## allforthegirl

D always eats with in 2 hours. Not longer until night time. There are many times that he even eats less than that. He is a cluster feeder before a 2hour nap, or bedtime at night. You just get used to it I think. I have not ever found it hard with how often he eats. Hard part was the pain, and supply, and reflux. :shrug: To be honest I don't ever watch the clock.

With J he would go through growth spurts that he ended up feeding every 30 min for almost a week. That was hard.


----------



## Bekah78

Good to know it's quite normal. He used to feed every three hours but recently it's been down to two. The night time feeds have been much further apart though so I can't complain.


----------



## penelopejones

I've stopped watching the clock with Frankie too--just feed him whenever he seems hungry. Overall though I think he has started spacing out his feeds a bit. 

I'm 5 pounds lighter than my pre-baby weight, but still 7 pounds or so more than the lowest point I reached while nursing DD. I seem to be hungry a lot and can't stop eating! I made some salads this week, too, but still have been snacking like crazy. Oh well. I did go to Costco this week and bought a bunch of fruit and veggies and healthy high protein snacks. I'd LOVE to be at 138 though! That's, like, the lowest weight I've ever been at as an adult, and that's with exercising 7 days a week and following a very restricted diet in my 20s. 

Way to go D, rolling over! That's early, isn't it? Frankie was rolling from his back to his side today and then getting stuck and wiggling. I think he's trying to figure it out.


----------



## penelopejones

All, just send you a friend request. My real initials are JJ.


----------

